# [GR] Greece | road infrastructure • Ελληνικοί Αυτοκινητόδρομοι



## hkskyline

*Greece signs $1.8 billion deal for west coast highway; could be ready by 2013 *
19 December 2006

ATHENS, Greece (AP) - The government on Tuesday said it had signed a $1.8 billion agreement with a consortium of Greek and Spanish contractors to build a 237-mile highway along the country's western coast. 

"The contract for the Ionian Road was signed today. It will be ratified in January by parliament and construction will begin in May," Environment and Public Works Minister Giorgios Souflias said. 

The project is expected to be completed within 72 months after starting, Souflias said, meaning it could be finished sometime in 2013. 

The deal was signed after the consortium comprising Greek construction firms GEK Group of Companies SA and Terna SA, together with Spain's Cintra SA and Actividades de Construccion y Servicios SA was named as preferred bidders. 

It will build and operate the road, receiving toll fees for 30 years, investing a combined $1.51 billion in the project. The remaining funds will be provided by the European Union and the Greek government. 

The highway will connect the new Rio-Antirrio bridge to the northwestern city of Ioannina, linking with the Egnatia motorway that will span northern Greece as far as the border with Turkey.


----------



## aussiescraperman

only 1.8 billion dollars?
that would get u like 40km in australia lol...cool

so is it gonna be a dual-carridge way freeway?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Part of the Ionian axe, an extension of the motorways build in Croatia, and to be build in Albania?


----------



## Giorgio

*[GR] Greek Highways / Motorways / Ελληνικοί Αυτοκινητόδρομοι*

I thought Id post about Greek Roads since Greece has a project that is still U/C at the moment which is one of the LARGEST construction projects in all of Europe. 










This project is the Egantia Odos. The road spans the entire length of Greece from east to west. It is 680km of modern motorway. 
The project alone includes 
*- 1650 bridges*
*- 74 tunnels*
*- 50 interchanges*
and much much more. 

These Images of completed sections posted by cosmos. :cheers: 


cosmos said:


> Close to Grevena town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close to Veria (Kastania passing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close to Veria city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close to Thessaloniki (Koronia lake)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Between Thessaloniki and Kavala (Asprovalta region)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close to Komotini under snowfall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close to Greek-turkish border under snowfall


Some construction pics:





























Ofcourse Greece has many new roads all beautifully crafted alongside the Greek landscape. The roads are also very scenic. More to come tommorow!


----------



## Giorgio

Nastyathenians great collection of pics from around Patras featuring the Enormous Rio-Antirio bridge - worlds longest cablestayed bridge


----------



## sk

very nice pics!its a very big project "egnatia odos" and it does deserve its own thread


----------



## BL

nice photos. Do u have a map of all Greek highways?


----------



## Verso

Nice highways.


----------



## Almopos

Some pictures of the Egnatia Odos posted by stadia.gr member Beethoven (I hope he does not mind)

*Epirus mountains (north-western Greece)*



















*Kastania (near the city of Veria)*



















*Greveniotika bridge*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Great Motorways. 

I have a question. Is that road A1 from Athens via Thessaloniki towards the Macedonian border completely up to Motorway standards? 
And do you think Turkey will build a motorway from Istanbul or Edirne to the Greek border, so it will connect with the A2?


----------



## TYW

i love the Rio Antirio Bridge. i saw its documentary the other day, awesome kay:


----------



## pilotos

> I have a question. Is that road A1 from Athens via Thessaloniki towards the Macedonian border completely up to Motorway standards?


Not all the raod is completed,most of the road is a highway so yes, but some parts like tembi havent been contructed yet, but they will be u/c soon i think.



> And do you think Turkey will build a motorway from Istanbul or Edirne to the Greek border, so it will connect with the A2?


As far as i know they are planning to build a highway there, but they havent start it yet.

For more pics and info you can check http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=327086


----------



## Geokioy

Hi to everyone! I post some sites for anyone of you (especially non greeks) who need to know the current condition of major greek highways:
All the greek motorways:
http://motorways-exitlists.com/europe/gr/greece.htm
In the above site you will see that exist some old parts that haven't been upgrated yet to a motorway (Tempi Valley, Maliakos and Corinth-Patras sections of PATHE). These parts are among the most dangerous-high rate of accidents with deadhno:Hopefully works are under way...but we will have to wait some years...hno: 
Athens Ring Road:
http://www.aodos.gr/homepageattiki.asp?catid=4466&mediaid=59&rootcatid=4496&defaultcatid=4496
Egnatia Motorway (Igoumenitsa-Ioannina-Thessaloniki-Kavala-Alexandroupoli):
http://www.egnatia.gr/flash/en/index.html
PATHE Motorway (Patra-Athens-THessaloniki-Evzonoi)
http://www.minenv.gr/4/45/4504/e450401.html


----------



## Giorgio

Great pics almopos!


----------



## Angelos

These are planned motorways for greece and they will be completed in 2011-2012.We will have over 2200km of motorway including thessaloniki underwater artery which it will be completed in 4 years :cheers:


----------



## Angelos

oh i forgot,some information about constructions on egnatia odos------Warning biggggggggggg picture


----------



## Geokioy

The Underwater Road Connection between Aktio and Preveza towns in Western Greece. It is part of the road Igoumenitsa-Preveza-Aktio-Amfilohia. This isn't a road with highway characteristics but in the majority of its length (Aktio-Igoumenitsa part) has 3 lanes (on uphills there are two lanes for the one direction and on downhills one lane) or 1+1 lane per direction (with the emergency lane). Here we focus on the underwater tunell...

General plan of the work...









The cement blocks that were constructed on the land and then were submerged in the sea and were put on the see bed to form the underwater tunnel. For details see the website in the end of this post!!!









photos from the finished tunnel



























For detailed info see: http://www.akteotunnel.com/EN/EN.htm


----------



## TheCat

Very impressive project!
I noticed that in some pictures a yellow line is used to mark the edges of the
road, I find it interesting because not many countries do that, but then in others
only white lines are used.

Also it seems that most of the highway is made of concrete, like many US highways.

Great pics


----------



## pilotos

Concrete? everything is paved with asphalt, where did you noticed a concrete pavement?

As for the yellow lines its only used in places with fog or where construction isn't finished yet, and as i can see here its only one picture with yellow line, and it is in a tunnel entrance.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

pilotos said:


> Concrete? everything is paved with asphalt, where did you noticed a concrete pavement?
> 
> As for the yellow lines its only used in places with fog or where construction isn't finished yet, and as i can see here its only one picture with yellow line, and it is in a tunnel entrance.


The asphalt on these roads is so light-grey that it might look like concrete...


----------



## TheCat

Yes, I noticed later that it is asphalt, but it does look very gray


----------



## Geokioy

^^ 
Well, in the majority of the greek roads (especially non highways) the asphalt that is being used is not of high quality. This happens because they use gravel made by limestone, a rock that is not very resistant in friction. Also this influences the colour of the asphalt, making it less black...and that's why you misunderstood it for concrete...


----------



## pilotos

Here are some details about the current projects and their completion date.

*Egnatia odos*: Motorway length=670Km, Project completion:within 2008, 165 km left and are currently u/c.
Motorway cost:4.4 bln Euros.
This motorway is part of the E90 pan European corridor.

*Pathe motorway*:length=730Km,Project completion:Within 2009,230 km left.
Motorway cost: bln Euros.
The motorway is part of the E75 Pan European corridor.

*Ionian motorway*:Length=382Km,Construction process will start within may 2007 and expected to be completed within 2013.
Motorway cost:1.8 bln Euros.
The motorway is part of the E65 Pan European corridor.

*Tripoli-korinthos-kalamata-sparth motorway*:Length=205Km
Project expected to be finished within 2012.
Motorway cost:1.044 bln Euros.
The motorway is part of the E65 Pan European corridor.

*Central Greece motorway*:Length=232Km
The project is currently freeze due to an objection on the bidding process by one of the competitors.
Cost:1.6 Bln Euro.
Part of the E92 Pan European corridor.

*ΒΟΑΚ motorway(north Crete motorway)*:Length=226Km
The project is partly constructed, funds for the whole motorway aren't secured yet
Cost should be around 1.4 bln Euros.
The road is part of the Pan European corridor E75.

All those projects will give Greece a total motorway length of 2445 km(and with the existing network almost 3000km) , and the cost is calculated around 12 bln Euro.

And this will be the map of motorways in greece after the completion of those projects:


----------



## Giorgio

So there is almost 11bln Euro in road construction?


----------



## pilotos

Actually even more since i cant find the exact cost of the pathe motorway, most of it was completed during the 96-2000 period, but there are around 230 km more to be constructed and i cant find the cost of those.
Plus i also have no clues about the motorway that is to be constructed in crete


----------



## Almopos

I read that the costs of the motorway that is to be constructed in Crete will amount to 1,4 bln Euro. It will run from Chania to Lasithi totaling 400 km.


----------



## pilotos

Thanks for that, but is there any chance that you do atually have a map of the motorway?


----------



## radi6404

Please show pics of the motorway from bulgarian border to thessaloniki, would be interesting to see it, is it completed? In bulgaria they are building it now.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There will be a motorway from Thessaloniki to Sofija?


----------



## radi6404

Chris1491 said:


> There will be a motorway from Thessaloniki to Sofija?


Ofcourse, don´t you know, the project is allready very old, but still not finished. In bulgarian side they are building the motorway and as far as i know in greece they are allready finished. 










this is near sofia leading to bulgarian border.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I didn't know that  are there any parts finished already?


----------



## radi6404

Chris1491 said:


> I didn't know that  are there any parts finished already?


I told you there are 40 kilometers finished at pernik, as they say the motorway will be completed in 2012 / 2013


----------



## Verso

radi6404 said:


> this is near sofia leading to *bulgarian* border.


You mean Greek border.


----------



## pilotos

Hm i just remember a tunnel that opened a few years ago between Greece and Bulgaria, they called it the "friendship tunel" as for the motorway i have nu clues i ll search a bit



> You mean Greek border.


Well he means the Greek-Bulgarian border


----------



## pilotos

It seems that the part that you are probably speaking for its u/c still, but between greece and bulgaria in the future will be 4 in total motorways(egnatia's vertical axes) to connect the 2 countries, and 1 more freeway.

Here you can see the progress of the constructions, its from February 2007 though.


----------



## Almopos

pilotos said:


> Thanks for that, but is there any chance that you do atually have a map of the motorway?


Sorry, I could not find a map!


----------



## pilotos

Here are a couple of pics that i gathered from the thread in the Greek forum and the web(well a lot more actually ).

Attica motorway(ring-road):



































































































































































P.A.TH.E motorway:







































































































































































































Rio-antirio bridge(part of the future Ionian motorway):



















Egnatia motorway:


















































































And in Monday i ll come back with a small reportage from the part Larissa-Thessaloniki of the pathe motorway :cheers:


----------



## pilotos

And here is a map originally posted in the highways thread of Hellenic agora, showing the present situation in Greece:


----------



## Verso

^ Former republic of Yugoslavia, someone stayed in the beginning of the nineties.. Anyway, interesting map!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Maybe they ment FYROM (Former Yugoslavian Republic Of Macedonia).


----------



## Verso

^ Who, what or where is that?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

FYROM is the official full name of Macedonia. Sometimes it is seen on maps.


----------



## Verso

^ Ok, Chris, I know. :lol: We were in the same country a decade and a half ago.  Anyway, it sounds like some sort of ice cream..


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Verso said:


> ^ Ok, Chris, I know. :lol: We were in the same country a decade and a half ago.  Anyway, it sounds like some sort of ice cream..


----------



## Verso

^ :lol:


----------



## pilotos

Not that i mind having some off-topic discussion, but i would prefer some comments on the Greek roads instead


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Are there any decent online maps of Athens? I'd never look at that system so well, since lots of maps aren't that detailed.


----------



## radi6404

pilotos said:


> Not that i mind having some off-topic discussion, but i would prefer some comments on the Greek roads instead


I think there is too much concrete in your motorways, the ugly concrete crashbarriers get quite common lately, i hope that bulgaria will not use them aswell. but besides that they look quite good


----------



## pilotos

Nah they get really more beautiful after the construction is over and trees planted inside those barriers and in the side of the motorways, mainly to reduce the sound pollution though, but still they are ok, and i think those barriers are safer and thats why they use em.



> Are there any decent online maps of Athens? I'd never look at that system so well, since lots of maps aren't that detailed.


You can always check google earth of course though its outdated, but with a fast search i did here are some maps:

Athens traffic map(updated every 15 mins): http://www.transport.ntua.gr/map/en/

A map of greece where you can choose every region to check it more closely: http://www.alpha-omegaonline.com/map_greece.htm

I am sure there are a lot more though, but i m bored to find em now, if you really wish to find more you can check until i do.


----------



## Verso

pilotos said:


> Not that i mind having some off-topic discussion, but i would prefer some comments on the Greek roads instead


NP, just that by the "former republic of Yugoslavia", I was like "wtf"?! 

Anyway, back to the juicy Greek motorways! :cheers:


----------



## pilotos

Road tunnels in greece, most of them are located in the new egnatia motorway, a motorway that has 100km of tunnels, anyway here is the list:

Tunnel-Length-Date of opening-Region-Province-Road

Driskos-4.581m-2005-Ipiros-Ioannina-A2-Egnatia Motorway
(Second tube:4563m Section Pedini-Platania)

Metsovo-3.589m-2005-Ipiros+Thessaly-Ioannina+Trikala-A2,Egnatia Motorway
(Second tube:3548m (1993). Section Metsovo-Panagia)

Port of Thessaloniki-3 398-Project-Thessaloniki-Central macedonia 
(Second tube:2920m Subsea tunnel (immersed part: 2x1240))

Maliakos-3.350m-U/C-Sterea ellada-Fthiotida-E 75
(Immersed tunnel)

Dodoni-3.347m-2003-Ipiros-Ioannina-A2,Egnatia Motorway
(Second tube:3347m Section Dodoni - Pedini)

Panagia(tunnel 1):2.667m-U/C-West Macedonia-Grevena-A2,Egnatia Motorway
(Second tube:2665m Section Panagia-Volo)

Arachtos-2.635m-U/C-Ipiros-Ioannina-A2,Egnatia Motorway
(Second tube:2620m Section Pamvotida-Arachtos Zagoria)

Knimidos-2.500m-Project-PaThe

Pangaio-2.400m-Centreal Macedonia-Seres-A2,Egnatia Motorway
(Second tube:2400m Section Asprovalta - Strimonas)

Symvolon-2.360m-U/C-East Macedonia and Thrace-Kavala-A2,Egnatia Motorway
(Second tube:2360m Section Eleftheropoli-Kavala West)

Vermiou-2.244m-2006-Central Macedonia-Imathia-A2,Egnatia Motorway
(Second tube:2239m Section Polimilos-Veria)

Nea Anelio-2.064m-2003-Ipiros-Ioannina-A2,Egnatia Motorway
(Second tube:1986m Section Peristeri - Metsovo)

Preveza,Aktio-1.570m-2002-West Greece+Ipiros-Aitolokarnania+Preveza-E 55
(Immersed tunnel)

Girokomeion-1.552m-2002-West Greece-Ahaia 
(Second tube:1552m - Patra bypass)

Syrto-1.522m-2007-West Macedonia-Grevena-A2,Egnatia Motorway
(Second tube:1519m Section Panagia-Volo)

Gropa-1.470m-Project-Thessaly 

Rapsomatis-1.407m-U/C-Peloponisos-Arkadia-A7-E65
(Second tube:1365m Section Asea-Rapsomatis)

Tymfristos-1.385m-Sterea Ellada-Fthiotida-N38

Artemision-1.360m-Peloponisos-Argolida+Arkadia-A7,E65
(Second tube:1360m Section Neochori-Nestani)

Agios Konstantinos(S2)-1.189m-U/C-Ipiros-Ioannina-A2,Egnatia Motorway
(Second tube:965m Section Eleftherochori-Tyria)

Skala Skorlinga-1.151m-Ipiros-Arta-N30

Kremno-1.096m-2003-Ipiros-Ioannina-A2-Egnatia Motorway
(Second tube: 1091 m. Section Peristeri-Metsovo) 

Mesochora dam-1.050m-2005-Thessaly-Trikala(Arta - Trikala highway)-N30

Koiloma(T11)-1.042m-U/C-West Macedonia-Grevena-A2,Egnatia Motorway
(Second tube:1027m Section Volo-Venetikos) 

Agia Kiriaki(Pachtouri)-1.027m-14.01.2007-Thessaly-Trikala(Arta-Trikala highway)-N30

Kimis-900m-1995-Attica-Attica(Athens) 

Patra-860m-1999-West Greece-Ahaia-E 65
(Second tube:790m 175 m in C&C)

Kostarakas(Kalamion)-854m-2006-Thessaly-Trikala-A2,Egnatia Motorway 
(Second tube:775m Section Metsovo-Panagia)

Koumaria(SN1)-850m-U/C-Ipiros-Ioannina-A2,Egnatia Motorway
(Second tube:850m Section Eleftherochori-Tyria)

Venetikos-839m-2007-West Macedonia-Grevena-A2,Egnatia Motorway
(Second tube:764m Section Venetikos-Grevena West)

S2-807m-2006-Ipiros-Ioannina-A2,Egnatia Motorway
(Second: tube:800m Section Tyria-Dodoni)

S13-802m-2006-Central Macedonia-Imathia-A2,Egnatia Motorway
(Second tube:798m Section Polimilos - Veria) 

Prionia(T4)-784m-U/C-West Macedonia-Grevena-A2,Egnatia Motorway
(Second tube:777m Section Volo-Venetikos)

S 1-781m-2006-Central Macedonia-Imathia-A2,Egnatia Motorway
(Second tube:745m Section Lefkoptera - Veria)

SN13-780m-2006-Central Macedonia-Imathia-A2,Egnatia Motorway
(Second tube:780m Section Polimilos-Veria)

Dio Korifon-754m-2003-Ipiros-Ioannina-A2,Egnatia Motorway
(Second tube:743m Section Peristeri-Metsovo Cut&Cover)

Agnateros (T3)-723m-U/C-West Macedonia-Grevena-A2,Egnatia Motorway
(Second tube:714m Section Volo-Venetikos)

Karatsa (T12)-720m-U/C-West Macedonia-Grevena-A2,Egnatia Motorway
(Second tube:713m Section Volo-Venetikos)

Grika-710m-15.12.2004-Ipiros-Thesprotia-A2,Egnatia Motorway
(Second tube:657m Section Vasilsikos-Neochori)

Archeologikos-710m-2002-West Greece-Ahaia
(Second tube:710m– Patra bypass)

Antochori-705m-2003-Ipiros-Ioannina-A2,Egnatia Motorway
(Second tube:704m Section Peristeri-Metsovo Cut&Cover)

S3-700m-Ipiros-Ioannina-A2,Egnatia Motorway
(Second tube:700m Section Tyria-Dodoni)

Dichalorematos-700m-Project-PaThe

Velnidia(T5)-642m-U/C-West Macedonia-Grevena-A2,Egnatia Motorway
(Second tube:642m Section Volo-Venetikos)

American college-640m-03.09.2003-Attica-Athens-A64-IWP
(Second tube:560m Section Dimokritos-Ag.Ioannis Kingos)

Vrilissio(Tunnel 13 TE12):580m-12.2002-Attica-Athens-A6,AO
(Cut&Cover Three parallel tubes each 580m)

Vasilsikos-560m-2003-Ipiros-Thesprotia-A2,Egnatia motorway
(Second tube:447m Section Vasilsikos-Neochori)

Vrahassi-550m-Crete-Lasithi-E 75

Neochori-530m-15.12.2004-Ipiros-Thesprotia-A2,Egnatia motorway
(Second tube:515m Section Neochori-Eleftherochori)

Votonosi-530m-2003-Ipiros-Ioannina-A2,Egnatia motorway
(Second tube:515m Section Peristeri-Metsovo Cut&Cover)

S12-522m-2006-Central Macedonia-Imathia-A2,Egnatia motorway
(Second tube:504m Section Polimilos - Veria)

Mesovouni-509m-15.12.2004-Ipiros-Thesprotia-A2,Egnatia motorway
(Second tube:496m - Section Vasilsikos-Neochori)

Tunnel 17 TE01-500m-2003-Attica-Athens(Cut&Cover)-A6,AO


There are also a lot of other tunnels with length less than 500 m , along with those the total tunnel lenght on highways in greece reaches 
143 Km.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

that's a load of tunnels. Maybe the equal number as in Switzerland or Austria.


----------



## Angelos

ebales ta tunnels apo tin kakia skala?


----------



## pilotos

Στο άθροισμα είναι όλα μέσα στη λίστα όχι, είναι λίγο πολλά βλέπεις, θα τα προσθέσω αργότερα.


----------



## Verso

30% underground? W-O-W-!-!-!


----------



## pilotos

Hm i lied(mistaken) its only 7%(well not small still), its just 30% of the motorway cost, my mistake sorry for that.


----------



## radi6404

pilotos said:


> Hm i lied(mistaken) its only 7%(well not small still), its just 30% of the motorway cost, my mistake sorry for that.


I just wanted say that i can´t imagine it to be 30 %, but than i saw your post, 30 percent would be exremly much, 7 percent isn´t little though but 30 percent, even in austria there aren´t 30 percent tunnels on the mtoroways.


----------



## Verso

Hehe, 30% sounded crazy  but 7% is still pretty much.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Hi guys,nice thread you have here  

Some very nice pics by *Nickolas Lukas* (airphotos.gr)


----------



## Giorgio

Nice pictures ofcourse Konst! 
Thought id add this here too as I found it interesting. It was opened in 2002. 
*Aktio-Preveza Sub-sea Tunnel*
*The Preveza-Aktio Tunnel consists of a 910 m long immersed part and a 660 m long cut and cover part.*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

1,6 bln for 175km is still extremely cheap, if you see that they spend that amount of money for one 4km tunnel alone here, and what do you think of a motorway here that is supposed to be build for 100mln per kilometer? (through flatter than flat landscape).


----------



## pilotos

Hm that it probably has golden crash barriers :lol:


----------



## Tom 958

pilotos said:


> Here is a map of the ? (i dont know whats its name is, i just know that its part of the E-65 corridor):
> http://www.minenv.gr/download/2006-05-30.map.E65.pdf


On to Tirane! :banana:


----------



## pilotos

Hm the grey line that in ends on isn't the borders, but the A2 motorway, so not really to tirane.


----------



## Merz Ivan

*But you can go to Tirana though*

If you go from the interchange A2/A7 to the northeast with the A7 (Grevena), you can take another motorway under construction from Siatista through Kastoria and get to the albanian border. To Tirana there are than only about 150 km (Korca, Ohrid lake, Librazhd, Elbasan). It's the paneuropean corridor 8.


----------



## pilotos

Ye sure you can, a bit closer than using the A1 and the A2, now u ll use this one and the A2 and you ll get there faster


----------



## Giorgio

Amazing pics guys!
I loved the egnatia construction ones.


----------



## Tom 958

Come on, guys. Think big. Athens to Tirane, then to Podgorica, then Dubrovnic and Split, then it's motorway to Paris or whatever. Ought to be done about the time wheeled transport becomes obsolete except in Albania. :nuts:


----------



## Merz Ivan

Do you mean this one?


----------



## Angelos

i guess yes.


----------



## Merz Ivan

*Developments in Croatia and Montenegro*

Sorry if I post this here, but this is the continuation of my last post. 
The transportation ministers of Bosnia (there is a small 30 km stretch between Croatia and Montenegro that goes through Bosnia, see the map) and Montenegro met in Podgorica, Montenegro on the 5th of June. The agreed that the continuation of the Adriatic-ionian Motorway construction and its completion are a common interest and a priority for Croatia, Montenegro and Bosnia. As known, the Croatian part of the motorway will reach the port of Ploce at the end of 2008. The expert groups of the both countries are going to establish the contact points in the next 20-25 days (end of June), which is a necessity in order to make the feasibility study possible. http://www.pobjeda.cg.yu/naslovna.phtml?...vview&id=119565
Minister Lompar of Montenegro will pay a visit to his Albanian collegue soon. They should discuss the line of the Adriatic-ionian Motorway. The tender for the feasibility study in Montenegro is going on till the 22nd of June. The best offer will be chosen till the 12th July. The study should be finished at the latest in January 2008.


----------



## Giorgio

When will the Ionian-Adriatic be complete then?


----------



## Giorgio

Egnatia


----------



## Rato Tvrdic

*Completion of the Adriatic-ionian Motorway*



[Gioяgos];14053169 said:


> When will the Ionian-Adriatic be complete then?


I guess Croatia could complete its stretches in 2010, only the Peljesac bridge should be built till 2011.
Montenegro has to build 110 km. They could start in 2009 and it could last 2-3 years.
Albania is building all the stretches, but at least some parts will not be build as a motorway (from Fier to the Greek border). It could be upgraded when the traffic increases.
A small problem could be Bosnia, which should build a small 30 km stretch between Dubrovnik and Montenegro. I think Croatia or Montenegro and some investors can help, if Bosnia is willing to give a concession.


----------



## radi6404

pilotos said:


> Few pics i took recently while heading to the university:


This one looks great, i like the crashbarriers, so should crashbarriers look, especially on pic 3 where some very shiny ones start and not like in Germany, Poland and Croatia with new crashbarriers that look like old Iron crashbarriers. Go greece!

I like it that in the Balkans the people are used to some old bumpy roads which are anything but beautiful, they have potholes and it is dangerous to travel on them, when you don´t care you drive in big holes and it shakes your car quite a lot but then of a sudden extremly new shiny impressive motorways pup up and it is something extremly different,don´t know how others feel but i feel very hpappy when i see this, you imediatelly think you are somewhere in western europe in a rich country. This is really a contrast and it is great. I find that in the Balkan countries such new roads or rails whatever look even better because they are very stressed, you travel on the new roads which look great and see for example dirty gipsie gethos, like in Belgrade or Sofia and feel somehow very srange.


----------



## radi6404

No comment to this amazing motorway


----------



## Giorgio

radi6404 said:


> don´t know how others feel but i feel very hpappy when i see this, you imediatelly think you are somewhere in western europe in a rich country.


Well this thread is about a rich Western European country!








Greece Nominal GDP per Capita: *$30,603*
:banana: 

Seriously though, I too love these roads poping up around the Balkans. Very nice indeed.


----------



## radi6404

No it´s not.


----------



## KIWIKAAS

^^
Yes it is. From the list of countries based on GDP PPP per capita.

26 Spain 27,522 2005 
27 Greece 25,975 2005 
28 New Zealand 25,531 2005 

64 Romania 9,869 2005 
65 Bulgaria 9,799 2005 
66 Kazakhstan 9,294 2004

Ranking HDI (standard of living)

23. Israel 0.927 () 
24. Greece 0.921 () 
25. Singapore 0.916 

53 Mexico 0.821 (0) 
54 Bulgaria 0.816 (+1) 
55 Tonga 0.815 (-1)


----------



## Giorgio

Greek Highways are the best in the Balkans and IMO among the best in Europe!...heres some more pictures from pilotos.














































Rion-Antirio Bridge, as the longest cable-stayed bridge in the world...it is the jewel of the great Greek road network!:


----------



## pilotos

^^
Nop it actually has five spans, the length of the cable stayed deck is as i said 2.252 meters, the whole bridge is 2,880 meters.

Take a look :


----------



## x-type

pilotos said:


> ^^
> Nop it actually has five spans, the length of the cable stayed deck is as i said 2.252 meters, the whole bridge is 2,880 meters.


span is a part of the bridge between two pylons 

btw, we must appreciate both, the largest span and the largest bridge itself and we cannot say that one category of those two is more important


----------



## pilotos

Yes i know what a span is, but i cant say it has 3 plus 2 half spans :lol:


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

*The Corinthos Canal*


----------



## Patrick

EDIT: I'll search for it tomorrow again


----------



## Verso

^^ Thanks for the invisible picture.


----------



## Patrick

http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/cat/9138/display/8609759

where is this?


----------



## pilotos

"Autobahn nach Alexandroupoli GR"

Probably egnatia(A-2), seems like the motorway stops there, the picture should be old though, cause there isn't any parts u/c in or near Alexandroupoli.


----------



## x-type

there is also mentioned island Thassos, so it's probably somewhere near Kavala or Nea Kerdilia, maybe even Xanthi


----------



## pilotos

Yes indeed the motorway is u/c near xanthi, and kavala.

Btw this is the latest map of Egnatia motorway work progress.


----------



## Rato Tvrdic

pilotos said:


> Yes indeed the motorway is u/c near xanthi, and kavala.
> 
> Btw this is the latest map of Egnatia motorway work progress.


I've seen the km distances between cities. What does "operational Egnatia" mean? Some temporary road parallel to the motorway?


----------



## radi6404

Almopos said:


> Some construction pictures of the A-12/E-79 Serres-Promachones (Greek-Bulgarian border) motorway. Pictures are from stadia.gr member Alter100.


On our side construction hasn´t been started, I have no idea when it will, things stand bad unfortunately.


----------



## Rato Tvrdic

Excellent job Greece!


----------



## ea1969

*Map of Greek roads*

Although nobody could be certain as far as Greek road numbering is concerned, I have to make the following remarks:

The motorway shown as A3 may be signed as A5 north of the A8, while the existing section of the southern part (the Patra Ring Road) has been already signed as A9, so the same may happen to the whole southern part. The motorway shown as A5 may have received the number A7, while the project shown as A51 towards Sparti has not got an official number yet (it may get A39).

All the remarks were made with the logic to give to motorways a number that corresponds to the national road it replaces or bypasses (of course Attiki Odos numbered as A6 and its branches do not follow this rule), but I have mentioned to a previous message the whole situation with road numbering in Greece is a total mess.


----------



## Nik the Greek

Hello ea1969.

I made this Map.
And i look on Automobil-Maps and i see the Nr. of Motorways.
But the Greek-Transport of Ministry give other Numbers for the Motorways.
Maybe my Nr.A-3 when the motorway be ready the Ministry of Transport give the Number A-5 on for all the ohters Motorways on my Map, maybe are other Numbers,except the A-1,A-2,A-6 and A-8.
I think all the greek nationalroads recontsruction to Motorways the get this Numbers.
Patras-Pyrgos have the Nr.9 after the was a Motorway have the Number A-9.


----------



## ea1969

*Map*

Dear Nik

Even international map publishers are confused too. Hallwag, Marco Polo & Euromaps used to show the road numbers in a way similar to your map, although in the last edition Hallwag & Euromaps changed them a bit. Michelin shows only European numbers in its European Atlas, while in the 2007 edition of the separate map for Greece uses A5 for Ionia Odos north from Rio, A9 for the section south of Patra & A7 for the Korinthos - Kalamata one.

Other publishers are also confused and Greek publishers generally avoid to show road numbers at all. 

The excellent site www.motorways-exitlists.com tries to fix things a bit but I am not sure if they are correct too (they have also named the Thessaloniki Promahonas bit as A12, the Velestino - Volos as A30 etc.). In any case it would be interesting to have a look at this site and let's hope that the Ministry of Public Works (YPEHODE) finally publishes an updated list other than the National Roads List of 1963.

In any case very nice map.


----------



## Nik the Greek

Hello.
Thank you for this Information about the Numbers of Motorways/Nationalroad in Greece.
But on my Map the Ringroad of Agrinio(Ionia-Odos) have the Nr.3 in green colour on Motorway (The Map Shell Europa 2007/2008).
And here a second problem with the right numbers on greece Motorway-Plate
I think the really right correct traffic plate is on Egnatia A-2.
Oll the roads cross A-2,the have the right traffic plate with the numbers of the Roads.
Look here:http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikos974/1813695877/
Interchange Lagadas,to Kilkis is the Number 65 with Blue colour and to Serres the Nr.12 on blue colour,now Peoples can understand this are Roads ore Nationalroads.
But on other motorways in Greece the A-1 cross other Roads the have the numbers in Green Colour.On Interchange A-1 Larrisa 4,Trikala,Karditsa the have the Nr.6 on green colour,so i inderstand when i read this Plate i think this is a Motorway to this direction,
but the Attiki-Odos-Motorway have too the Number 6!!!!
And this site motorways-exitlists.com this is not really right for Greece motorways.
What the number have Kozani-Ptelomaida? this is a Motorway.
I hope you understand me, whit my opinion about the numbers from Greece Motorways!
I think i must go to Work on Ministry of Public Works (YPEHODE) to give the right numbers of Roads,Nationalroads and Motorways.Ha,ha,ha

I wish you happy new Year ea1969.


----------



## ea1969

*Rood numbers*

Dear Nik

A happy new year to you and all at this forum.

In reference to your last message I have to agree with you. As shown on the image of your link & everywhere at Egnatia Odos they put the letter A in front of the motorway number (signed as A2). It is the practice followed in Croatia, Slovenia, Italy, France, the Benelux countries, Spain etc. On all other Greek motorways, they do not put the letter A in front of the number as in Germany or Switzerland. I do not know why is that.

On the other hand it seems that Egnatia Odos SA have their own ideas of signing their magnificent motorway. They have started using small letters on the direction signs in some new sections and in some cases they show some national road number in places that are not correct (ie. they show National Road 20 at the Venetikos exit, while road 20 is far to the north - Kozani - Ioannina via Konitsa or National Road 15 on the Profitis junction near Thessaloniki, while road 15 runs from Kalampaka to Kastoria and Prepses)!

On the Larisa case, it is sure one of the lots of mistakes. Number 6 should be indicated in blue, not in green. I do not know if they transform the Larisa - Trikala road to a motorway, which number they will give it as 6 has been given to Attiki Odos.

The Kozani - Ptolemaida road has motorway characteristics but I think it has not been considered to be a motorway as far as YPEHODE is concerned - it is still signed with blue signs.

The most funny thing in Greek road numbering however can be seen travelling from Athens to Patra. There were - I hope they have removed them - signs at Aspropyrgos showing the motorway as E8 (!!!), then you see motorway number shields as 8 and 8A along the exits up to Korinthos, at the interchange with Attiki Odos signs show the motorway as 8/E65 (E65 is only the bit from Rio to Korinthos as then the route goes towards Tripoli and Kalamata), in Rio you see E65 in blue (all European road shileds - not the signs only the shileds - must be in green and finally travelling the Patra Ring Road all westbound signs show 9/E55 (correctly) all eastbound signs 8/E65! The last is probably due to the fact 9/E55 after some kilometres the Ring Road merges to motorway 8 - but up to Rio it is still 8/E55).

This is Greece!


----------



## lpioe

Has anyone some good shots of the ringroad in Athens (Attiki Odos)?
It looks like a very nice motorway on Google Earth with a few intersting interchanges.
And the suburban railway runs in the middle of the two carriageways for about 50km.


----------



## pilotos

There you go, some pictures of "Attiki odos" from flickr.


----------



## lpioe

That was fast! Thanks a lot kay:

Do all the railway stations have the same design on this route or are there variations?


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Hi lpioe, this is the Athens ring-road "Αττικη Οδός" - "Attiki Odos".
The pics are from various sources and some of them a little bit old and unfortunately i don't remember photographers 's names.Enjoy.




















































































































































































































































The suburbain train at the airport









and the airport


----------



## porche carrera

μηπως εχετε περισσοτερες photos για την εγνατια οδο , τον αυτοκινητοδρομο παθε καθως και για τον κλαδο εγνατιας οδου προς ιεροπηγη (καστορια)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ English please.


----------



## Mateusz

Oh no, it's reminding me last year in College, english please ! eanglish please ! :lol:


----------



## porche carrera

sorry. I d like most pictures about egnatia motorway and pathe motorway


----------



## Nik the Greek

to ea1969.

Thanks,Happy new year too.
Thank you for information about the catastrophe street(Motorways)-numbers in Greece.


----------



## Almopos

Construction picture from Egnatia Odos (Metsovitiko bridge). The winter scenery is amazing. Picture taken by stadia.gr-member Corfu.


----------



## lpioe

^^ What altitude is this approximately?


----------



## Almopos

I am not really sure, but I believe it must be around a 1000 m.


----------



## Skaros

Some fresh pics from Patras bypass 

For those who dont know where it is here is a map :










Newly paved part before Glafkos interchange 










One of the 6 double tunnels entrance










Another tunnel










View of the bridge (Rio-Antirio) at the east end of the road


----------



## Giorgio

Nice!


----------



## Almopos

Arial pictures from Egnatia Odos (taken by stadia.gr member Corfu)

Port of Igoumenitsa (starting point of the Egnatia Odos)










Tunnel at Dodoni










Construction pictures


----------



## Nik the Greek

@ Almops
nice Pictures from Egnatia-Motorway.
The third picture,at the right and the left side from Motorway are place for Restarea?


----------



## Almopos

^^

Nik you are right. 26 rest/service areas will be constructed along side the Egnatia Odos now that it is nearing completion. 13 on each side that means that they will construct a service/rest area every 50 km. Total investment EUR 100 million. Completion 2010.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What number does it get? A2?

Road names are harder to remember for foreigners. I don't know the numbers corresponding with the Bulgarian road names too..


----------



## Almopos

Sorry Chris, when I am talking about Egnatia Odos I mean the Greek A2.


----------



## Nik the Greek

@ Almops
thank you for information about Service/Rest-Area on A-2 Egnatia.
You know the places where the built?
The Names(Mark) form the Petrol-Stations (EKO, SHELL, BP)?


----------



## Almopos

I got the information from an article in Makedonia newspaper (its in Greek). 

http://www.makthes.gr/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=9055

According to this article the Greek government has put out an invitation to tender for a contract. It does not say which petrol companies have submitted a tender.


----------



## Seagull

Nice job, Greece! Hello to everybody! Especially to my friend Nik the Greek (read your PM).


----------



## ovem

hahaha  lol i also like that word


----------



## ea1969

*Road numbering*

Thank you about your comments. It is nice to see there are people concerned about the road numbering mess in Greece. A look at the photos in threads referring to other countries within the forum is enough to confirm what happens around the rest of the World.

**** Faber was right to indicate that the 1963 list does not include NR8a for the ‘new’ road from Athens to Patra. I did not explain it in detail just to save space within a long message. In fact the Kyparissia to Tsakona spur (NR9a) is not included too. The ministerial decision Γ25871/1963 shows only just two spurs suffixed with an ‘a’. These are NR16a at Halkidiki and the NR34a at Pilio. This seems strange as there are lots of numbers unused (10, 11, 19, 23, 32, 37, 41, 43, 45, 47, 49, 52, 61, 93, 96 and 98).

It was kind to let me know about some more numbers issued afterwards and also which numbers were assigned for some Greek motorways. It has been difficult for me to find any accurate information including the ‘Mitroo Ethnikon Odon’ published by the Statistics Service – ESYE in 1998. However, I have seen at Wikipedia that Egnatia was given number 105, while on a map by a Greek publisher there are also numbers 102, 110 and 111 given to the coastal road from Igoumenitsa to Preveza, Attiki Odos, and the Thessaloniki Ring Road! I think the map is confusing as it does not distinguish between motorways and national roads.

If anybody has a full updated list of motorway and national road numbers, it will be nice to see it somewhere. Last week I found some road classification decisions published in 2007. In some cases some new roads were assigned as national, but without any assigned number. These publications include three roads that connect Patra Ring Road with the city centre and the new port, a road at Thesprotia connecting Igoumenitsa with the Albanian border near Sagiada via Nea Selefkeia, one road west of Trikala used as an alternative to NR30, the Karditsa to Arta road via Mouzaki, the Dafni – Krokees shortcut that connects NR39 with NR86 and a road that will connect the future E65 motorway between the Smokovo exit and NR3. Also I have found a number of decisions referring to the national roads in Ipeiros, Ionia Nisia, Notio Aigaio and Kriti. They state all the designated national roads but numbers are mentioned only according to the 1963 list.

As far as motorway numbering is concerned, it is strange that the A1, A2, A5, A7, A8, A9 and A90 correspond to national roads nearby, while Attiki Odos has been given A6 without having any relation to NR6. Another thing to decide is whether the prefix A should be shown on signs. It seems that nobody uses it except the gentlemen who sign Egnatia Odos who also went to ‘advertise’ their bright idea in their internet site. By the way I forgot to state yet another impressive thing regarding Egnatia Odos. Sometime ago they decided to number their exits. When they decided to do so, it is certain that they knew exactly how many exits they had built or they still had to build. And then they produced a numbering sequence that runs from exit 1 to exit 43 for about 60 exits (!), and so needing to use suffixed numbers. :bash:

I see no problem if the governmental agencies finally decide if they will assign motorway numbers according to the nearby national roads or to the spurs logic (A6 – A61 – A62 etc or A1 – A11 etc). In the first option there will be the oddity of Attiki Odos and its spurs. If they follow the spurs logic, I do not see which number could be given to the motorway in Kriti (considering the spurs logic, A90 should be a spur of A9 – by the way A4 is spare). 

Also does anybody know the numbers assigned for the E65 (A3?), the E79 (A12?) and the Halkidiki (A16 or A67?) motorways? Another question is if the new Kozani to Ptolemaïda road is classified as motorway or as fast traffic road. If it has been signed as motorway A3, I do not think that they will be able to give the same number to the E65. Problems, problems….

Hopefully, **** Faber is right when he refers to an intended updated study about road numbering. An official publication with all motorway and national road numbers is strongly needed. This should be used as reference by those people who put up the signs in order to minimize the funny things described on the previous message or other ones you all might have spotted elsewhere. And considering they have used A642, they may use 3-digit numbers for unnumbered national roads. If they wish to stay with 1- or 2-digit numbers I think they should take away from the list some peculiar national roads leading to military airfields (NR58 – Elefsina, NR60 – Megara, NR64 – Araxos, NR78 – Andravida, NR72 – Tripoli, NR80 – Kalamata, NR40 – Agrinio, NR46 – Tanagra, NR28 – Larisa, NR71 – Nea Anghialos, NR92 – Kastelli Pediados and NR88 – Rodos). Also roads leading to archaeological sites may need reconsideration (NR17 – Dodoni, NR68 – Mykines, NR76 – Vasses, NR81 – Amfiareio, NR70 – Asklipieio Epidavrou, NR88 – Mystras, NR29 – Moni Osiou Louka and NR25 – Ahilleio Kerkyras). 

PS. The E75 follows a not-needed diversion through Thessaloniki via NR2 and A2 and then rejoins A1 at the Axios interchange. Therefore a small section of A1/NR1 has been left without an E number. It would be better to extend E86 from Agios Athanasios to Thessaloniki and leave E75 along the A1/NR1. 

PS2. Of course, there are some cases of left exits at interchanges abroad – mainly in North America but just a few in Europe. In the two Greek cases there is no much problem at Axios as the majority of traffic coming from Athina goes straight ahead towards Thessaloniki than towards Evzonoi, while in the southbound more traffic from Evzonoi heads towards Athina rather than towards Thessaloniki, but at Korinthos it is another story. Surely the most frequent destinations when coming from Athina continues ahead towards Patra rather than towards Tripoli and from Tripoli most cars head towards Athina rather than towards Patra. I think that there is an auxiliary right-hand exit for slow moving vehicles heading from Athina to Tripoli but I am not sure.


----------



## bgplayer19

When will the road to the BG boarder get ready?


----------



## alter100

bgplayer19 said:


> When will the road to the BG boarder get ready?


According to the planning..... In the end 2008(


----------



## bgplayer19

Really !No wonder! :lol::lol::lol:!When i passed two weeks ago they were working very hard


----------



## Draminoss

EMC 4
Until Serres 2008
Until Thessaloniki 2010/2011


----------



## rick123

No highway to Evzoni, right?


----------



## Draminoss

*A1*



rick123 said:


> No highway to Evzoni, right?


The Motorway A1 (Aegean-Motorway) to Evzoni is absolutly sure in the Greek Trafic Networks.
The part is very easy to construct! 
I think in 3 or 4 Jears the part are ready.
The Interchange with the E.O. 2 (National Road) and the Interchange-A2/A1 are ready and the rest of the 42 km are not a problem.the bridges how cross over are to raedy.


----------



## rick123

^^ nice then!


----------



## bgplayer19

^^ That's a relief  if Struma is finished after 2011 there will be no need for borders (Bulgaria will be in Schengen until then)


----------



## horiababu

To Greek and Bulgarian forumers: is the Momchilgrad-Komotini border opened?
Thanks in advance.:banana:


----------



## pilotos

Well the Komotini-Nemphea raod, which is one of the egnatia (A2) vertical axes is U/C so i guess there is not a motorway there, but the border does probably works as usual, so it most likely open.


----------



## horiababu

Thank you, this is what i know too.


----------



## horiababu

I'm returning with a question. Echinos Xanthi border is open? I'd appreciate an answer, thanks.


----------



## pilotos

According to this map , thats shows the progress of the Egnatia (A2) motorway neither echinos nor nympea border crossings are working, and apparently there are three crossings currently working and will be five in the near future, the working ones areromachonas, Eksohi and Ormenio, and the best choice is Promachonas crossing since most of it is updated on motorway standards.

Where do you wanna go anyway?


----------



## horiababu

I wanna go to Athina from Bucharest and I'm sure it's better to cross Bulgaria the most straighten way possible and then take egnatia odos. Altough there are 30 km more by this way, i skip that horrible sofia-kulata part. And i'll see also Makedonia and Thrace this way.


----------



## pilotos

Well apparently this should be your choice, though you will only see Macedonia and not Thrace :


----------



## porche carrera

i d like to see more pictures about egnatia


----------



## horiababu

Thanks for your help, but i saw Macedonia a lot of times. I just wanted to look for alternatives. Have a nice day!


----------



## porche carrera

how you can upload the photos????????


----------



## Qwert

keber said:


> Actually modern tunnels use asphalt, too. Italian tunnels use asphalt only and new Slovenian tunnels are also asphalted. Problem with concrete tunnels is in tire-ground friction, especially in wet conditions, where asphalt is much better --> increased safety. And durability of concrete tunnels is not so much better than at asphalted tunnels, which are easier and much cheaper to repair, when necessary.


I think it is ussually not raining in the tunnels so features of a pavement in wet conditions are irrelevant. Of course it can get little bit wet, but it for sure cannot cause some problems and, BTW, concrete is better in wet conditions than asphalt. It also can last for longer time than asphalt and it don't have to be maintaned as often as asphalt. To sum up concrete is definitely better choice for tunnels. Here is good article about advantages of concrete in tunnels: http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_qa5379/is_200411/ai_n21359643


----------



## keber

Qwert said:


> I think it is ussually not raining in the tunnels so features of a pavement in wet conditions are irrelevant.


Looks like you didn't drive much through long tunnels in wet weather with dense traffic. Even 3 km long concrete tunnel can be as wet in the end as in the beginning, almost no noticeable difference.



> Of course it can get little bit wet, but it for sure cannot cause some problems and, BTW, concrete is better in wet conditions than asphalt.


That's far from truth. It depends on stone aggregate used. And my experience is also, that asphalt holds tires much better in wet tunnels than concrete. 



> It also can last for longer time than asphalt and it don't have to be maintaned as often as asphalt. To sum up concrete is definitely better choice for tunnels.


Looking at renovations, done in some Austrian and Slovenian tunnels (which are not very ancient), I wouldn't bet on that. Also renovation of concrete surfaces in tunnel takes much more time and is more expensive. And certainly they don't last longer. Cracks usually appear in 10 years, even less, if the ground is unstable. And those cracks are more difficult to repair than at asphalted tunnel.

I don't say that concrete is worse than asphalt, but except fire resistance concrete overall does not have so much advantages over asphalt. And to say, that asphalted tunnels are unsafe, it is rather


----------



## Qwert

keber said:


> Looks like you didn't drive much through long tunnels in wet weather with dense traffic. Even 3 km long concrete tunnel can be as wet in the end as in the beginning, almost no noticeable difference.


To be honest, if you mean tunnels in Switzerland, then I didn't drive through them.



keber said:


> That's far from truth. It depends on stone aggregate used. And my experience is also, that asphalt holds tires much better in wet tunnels than concrete.


Good concrete pavement is definitelly better and safer to drive, not only in wet conditions. 



keber said:


> Looking at renovations, done in some Austrian and Slovenian tunnels (which are not very ancient), I wouldn't bet on that. Also renovation of concrete surfaces in tunnel takes much more time and is more expensive. And certainly they don't last longer. Cracks usually appear in 10 years, even less, if the ground is unstable. And those cracks are more difficult to repair than at asphalted tunnel.


High quality asphalt can be used for about 10 years, high quality concrete can be used for 30 years. Concrete doesn't need much maintenance, but once it's cracked it must be replaced whole what is expansive of course, while in case of asphalt only cracked part has to be repaved. But asphalt requires more care. But, it's true, that concrete cannot be used if the ground is unstable



keber said:


> I don't say that concrete is worse than asphalt, but except fire resistance concrete overall does not have so much advantages over asphalt. And to say, that asphalted tunnels are unsafe, it is rather


Asphalt has two fatal disadvantages - it's flamable and it's toxic. This is very important in tunnels and thus, IMO, asphalt should be used there only when it's impossible to use concrete.


----------



## pilotos

Well nice conversation you guys got, but since they use asphalt in the tunnels, and its not like its the only tunnel on the A2 which actually counts loads of tunnels, i do trust them and there gotta be a reason for that


----------



## Qwert

pilotos said:


> Well nice conversation you guys got, but since they use asphalt in the tunnels, and its not like its the only tunnel on the A2 which actually counts loads of tunnels, i do trust them and there gotta be a reason for that


I think the reason can be high seismic activity in Greece.


----------



## keber

Why would that be reason?


----------



## Qwert

keber said:


> Why would that be reason?


Concrete should not be used when the ground is unstable. Of course big earthquake would destroy whole tunnel no matter what pavement it has, but various tectonic tensions and seismic activity in smaller scale would destroy concrete much sooner than asphalt. But, this is just my theory and I'm not geologist.


----------



## keber

Concrete pavement in tunnels is approximately so thick as asphalt pavement, therefore it is not strong enough to hold any bigger loads as those from traffic. For tunnel support thick ground arches are built, that hold tunnel tube. If the ground is very good (quality stone like limestone, dolomite or granite), then concrete ground arch under pavement is not necessary. But in most cases ground arch is built and therefore it is totally irrelevant, what sort of pavement you have in a tunnel in case of earthquake.

Also, tunnels are rarely affected by earthquakes, because of their construction manner.


----------



## alter100

Open officially the largest tunnel 4.6 km long in Greece ( Egnatia Motorway)
http://www.egnatia.eu/page/default.asp?la=2&id=69&pl=1071&pk=23&ap=1063


----------



## rick123

I HOPE THESE THREADS ABOUT GREEK HIGHWAYS AREN'T DEAD!

My question is, how the pre-paid (magnetic?) cards for passing the toll stations without stopping work.

Do you need a new card for every highway section? I mean if the _Attiki odos_ and _National Athens-Lamia_ do have the same cards?

Oh, really - every toll station is equipped with such wireless technology? Or only special ones?

Try to figure it out on the example: passing Greece from north borders. At Thessaloniki will be the start, chceckpoint in Athens and end in Patra. Where you need which cards, where you can use ones on this trip.

And the final question: is the car attached to specific card or it is transferrable? How you charge credit on it? Prices? Etc..

*THANKS!*

---
posted in two threads:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=21858824#post21858824
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=21797971#post21797971


----------



## ea1969

I have just seen a number of pictures in another forum, concerning the opening of the Driskos Tunnel along Egnatia Motorway.

One sign at exit 5 (Ioannina), indicates that you are directed to road 7, which is about 200km to the south (in Peloponnese). The fonts are also not according to the standards and they kept putting the prefix A before the motorway number 2 - in all other Greek motorways they never use the prefix A on signs.

It is a pity that one of the best and difficult to construct motorways in Europe to need a total replacement on all direction signs!


----------



## Jack Daniel

Is it just me or is the Roman alphabet transliteration more visible than the Greek?


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

ea1969 said:


> I have just seen a number of pictures in another forum, concerning the opening of the Driskos Tunnel along Egnatia Motorway.
> 
> One sign at exit 5 (Ioannina), indicates that you are directed to road 7, which is about 200km to the south (in Peloponnese). The fonts are also not according to the standards and they kept putting the prefix A before the motorway number 2 - in all other Greek motorways they never use the prefix A on signs.
> 
> It is a pity that one of the best and difficult to construct motorways in Europe to need a total replacement on all direction signs!


Hi ea1969, no offence but i have seen you again many times in this thread complaining about the road signs. I can't tell if your complains are right or wrong. If you want my advise send an e-mail to "Egnatia Odos" and then tell us what they said.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Jack Daniel said:


> Is it just me or is the Roman alphabet transliteration more visible than the Greek?


That wouldn't make sense the Hellenic names with Latin fonts to be more visible than the Hellenic names with Hellenic fonts.


----------



## Verso

^^ I see that Athens is written in Greek (Athina). Oh, and Driskos Tunnel in Slovenian means Diarrhea Tunnel. :lol:


----------



## Verso

double post

What the hell is this? I only posted once.


----------



## ea1969

Dear Konstantinoupolis

No problem at all for your message. I have contacted Egnatia Odos before and as you may guess they seem to blame the contractors who construct and sign specific sections. But not forget that in their site they state that all motorway shields should bear the letter A before the number. Why doesn't it appear at PATHE, Attiki Odos or everywhere else? Why did they forget to count some exits when they numbered them and now Egnatia has exits suffixed with A, B etc. (please have a look at their site)? And why in all other Greek motorways they use capital letters for destinations while in Egnatia they use both types of fonts?

The whole thing has created a lot of discussion at stadia.gr, autobahn-online.de and wegeforum.nl. The point I am a bit monotonous in coming back to the topic from time to time is that I am not feeling proud for my country to HAVE THE WORST ROAD NUMBERING SYSTEM IN EUROPE and look ironic comments in European forums!


----------



## ABRob

I saw a tunnel under construction in the Golf of Maliakos in many maps:









Was it ever projected? Will it ever be build?


----------



## ea1969

Dear ABRob

The Maliakos tunnel was called off due to environmental protests and also due to protests of the people of Lamia which would be bypassed by the proposed alignment. It was decided to upgrade the existing national road as it is shown in the map you attached. Most of the section is now complete except the Stylida bypass and the area around Thermopyles. There are some plans of a bypassed section through Evvoia Island with two bridges. It would be a very nice idea as it would cut tens of kilometres, but personally I doubt if they proceed with this for at least the next 10 years.


----------



## rick123

Oh, nice idea of that tunnel! But I don't think it is necessary. I know, that there isn't highway yet and the road is a bit in the hills, but there is a wonderful place for views. And maybe it is good to slow down a bit... Otherwise you are able to travel unlimited speeds on Greek highways, because of their quality and newness..


----------



## ea1969

The problem with the unfinished section is that it has produced numerous and deadly road accidents over the years. It has been considered as the most dangerous road stretch in Greece along with area around Tempi Valley further to the north and the Korinthos to Patra and Patra to Pyrgos 'new' national roads.


----------



## ea1969

The problem with the particular unfinished section is that it has produced numerous and deadly road accidents over the years. It has been considered as the most dangerous road stretch in Greece along with area around Tempi Valley further to the north and the Korinthos to Patra and Patra to Pyrgos 'new' national roads.


----------



## rick123

Oh, that isn't good then...
Drive carefully!


----------



## wyqtor

ea1969 said:


> The problem with the unfinished section is that it has produced numerous and deadly road accidents over the years. It has been considered as the most dangerous road stretch in Greece along with area around Tempi Valley further to the north and the Korinthos to Patra and Patra to Pyrgos 'new' national roads.


I think it would be best if those roads were 2+1 with separation instead, like in Sweden.


----------



## Olympios

credit: airphotos.gr


----------



## Mateus_

Perfect to play in a good polluted air...


----------



## rick123

Money wasted for that... But nice.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I don't think it's wasted money. It makes the freeway less of a barrier between neighborhoods. Bringing it under the ground alltogether is way too expensive, and this is a nice solution. However, I prefer a park on top of it.


----------



## Angelos

Here's a interesting video about the new Motorway Between Korinithos-Patra-Tsakona http://www.brightcove.tv/title.jsp?title=1640210594&channel=1320184603


----------



## rick123

Interesting and great!


----------



## Verso

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/8260805

Are those toll booths? Isn't this a waste of money?


----------



## rick123

We had a small discussion about TEO pass in other thread. Now the website of teo pass gr works and I have checked everything. But I have one question about that. You buy yourself some card and you are passing the toll stations without stopping.

Do you need to count down every pass from your credit on card? And if you don't count well - you will approach the toll station and the gates won't open? Is it like that? Or you have some digital board in the station, which tells you your credit?


----------



## rick123

(from panoramio)


















SEA SEIRIOS


----------



## pilotos

How the hell you saw them i was searching a couple of minutes to see them verso  anyway my guess would be no they are not tolls, most likely some control center or customs because its near the borders.


----------



## rick123

I was searching for the opposite photos.. (we mean not from GR but to GR, don't we?)


----------



## wyqtor

pilotos said:


> How the hell you saw them i was searching a couple of minutes to see them verso  anyway my guess would be no they are not tolls, most likely some control center or customs because its near the borders.


Are you talking about toll booths on the road from Thessaloniki to Skopje? If so, I can tell you they are indeed toll booths, but they are totally abandoned and not maintained. Quite ugly viewed from the highway.


----------



## Verso

^^ Oh, what would we do without Romanians?


----------



## H123Laci

How many buildings had been demolished and how many people had been relocated because of the construction of the attiki odos?


----------



## ea1969

*Attiki Odos*

Regarding the question about demolitions and relocations due to Attiki Odos, there was not a major problem as the route within the urban area of Greater Athens had been identified since the mid-1950's, while long stretches of Attiki Odos (A6) and the connecting motorways (A62, A64, A65 & A642) were outside the main urban areas. Of course there was a lot of land expropriation especially in the Mesogeia area (near the Airport which was also built on expropriated land), but this was agricultural land and not built areas.

Surely there may have been some cases of demolished buildings but as these things get great publicity in Greece it should have been widely known if the number was significant. The main opposition came from mayors of the Metropolitan District Councils along the route of the Ymittos Ring (A64), but this referred to the damage caused to the forest surrounding their municipalities.


----------



## H123Laci

I thought there was an enormous demolition...

on the maps.live.com you can see Athens in 3 DIFFERENT TIME:

on ROAD layer you can see streets that looks like maze... there is no motorway yet...
and I cant see a free corridor for a 2x3+railway corridor...

on ARIAL layer you can see the attiko odos just under construction...

and on the BIRDSEYE view you can see the opened motorway from a birds eye view


----------



## Seagull

^I've visited your thread: Kalamata is a nice little town!
What do you think about the Adriatic-ionian motorway that should end in Kalamata some day?
In Croatia a great job is being done. New sections are going to be opened in December. All the remaining sections are soon to be built.
Read more here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=575679&page=115
and here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=401251


----------



## radi6404

I went to the Greek sea on Sunday but I was very dissapointed of the roads. Most roads had bad quality and abrassive aspahlt and most markings were faded out. And another thing which made me angry is that nationalroads pass through towns without overpasses and trafficlights. In Bulgaria there aren´t any trafficlights on nationalroads but in Greece a lot of trafficlights will stop you from a smooth drive. Only 5 km of the motorway Bulgarian border was done and then the journey continued on bad roads. I´ve seen a lot of shiny crashbarriers, though.


----------



## Skyprince

Kewl highways.. with extensive network sprouting out of Athens and Thessaloniki , again the font used on mileage & direction signboards seem similar to the ones in Italy ( using upper case ) . I always prefer lower case though.


----------



## pilotos

Seagull said:


> ^I've visited your thread: Kalamata is a nice little town!
> What do you think about the Adriatic-ionian motorway that should end in Kalamata some day?


Well the blue part of the road, numbered with 2 on that map, is being U/C while the Ionian motorway, 1 on the map, will be U/C quite soon as well, so yes its part on Greece will be alive in a couple of years.



> I went to the Greek sea on Sunday but I was very dissapointed of the roads. Most roads had bad quality and abrassive aspahlt and most markings were faded out. And another thing which made me angry is that nationalroads pass through towns without overpasses and trafficlights. In Bulgaria there aren´t any trafficlights on nationalroads but in Greece a lot of trafficlights will stop you from a smooth drive. Only 5 km of the motorway Bulgarian border was done and then the journey continued on bad roads. I´ve seen a lot of shiny crashbarriers, though.


You are partly right, new roads are not designed to pass though cities or villages for obvious reasons and plenty of overpass are constructed along, of course those old ones were different, i presume you didn't used any motorways though, as for the bad quality of national roads, well thats a problem of time, states roads/motorways have those issues as maintenance is rear and made only when it cant be avoided.


----------



## ea1969

Dear Skyprince

You will be surprised to know that according to the latest edition of the Greek Motorway Signage Directions, all direction signs should be written with lower case fonts! It has been already done on newest signs at Egnatia Odos (A2).

However, it seems strange that they decided to do so after more than 10 years in which they used upper case fonts for motorway signs! This was done despite all other roads had and still have direction signs with lower case fonts.

Also the above mentioned directions indicate that motorway numbers in shields should include the prefix A. Again all Greek motorways - except Egnatia Odos - have been signed without the prefix.

I do not know if they have to start replacing the signs soon or all this will be done as time goes by and older signs will need replacement.


----------



## Olympios

Dunno if it has been posted here









from gm2263's post in the Hellenic Agora


----------



## Norsko

ea1969 said:


> Dear Skyprince
> 
> You will be surprised to know that according to the latest edition of the Greek Motorway Signage Directions, all direction signs should be written with lower case fonts! It has been already done on newest signs at Egnatia Odos (A2). [...]


Is there any weblink to this edition of Greek motorway signage?


----------



## ea1969

Unfortunately I could not find a link to the latest edition of the Greek Motorway Signage Directions. My information comes after communicating with the people of Egnatia Odos SA, after seeing a vast number of differences to the way they sign their motorway in comparison with all other Greek motorways.

For some information please go to www.egnatia.gr. Choose the English version and then you can see both editions - the one with upper case fonts at: Driving on the Egnatia Motorway --> Motorway Signs --> Standard Highway Guide Signs, as well as the new specifications with lower case fonts at: Driving on the Egnatia Motorway --> Motorway Signs --> Road Numbering.


----------



## Norsko

^^ Thanks! Really interesting photos. Nice roads aswell


----------



## christos-greece

Some pics from "Athens-Thessaloniki" highway...:
Suburbs of Athens:













































Near T.E.O. Seirios:









Near Thebes:









Ag. Konstantinos by pass:


----------



## christos-greece

Bridge near Lamia, under construction:









After Lamia towards to Stulida from the old section (the new road is under heavy construction):


















Some pics from Stylida:




























on the new section, towards Larissa - Volos:









Larissa by pass:


----------



## christos-greece

Old section (near Tempi toll station):









Tempi:


















Near Olympos:









Katerini underground:


----------



## Vrachar

A few pics from my trip on Egnatia Odos (A2) in September 2008:

Section Kozani-Veria




































































































After Kozani there is the part of the highway with 30 tunnels to pass:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nice pics, good quality!

I like those desolate landscapes. Maybe I'm the only one who likes that


----------



## Vrachar

^^
Thank you.

The whole region of Kozani looks desolate. It is nice, indeed. kay:


----------



## panda80

ChrisZwolle said:


> Nice pics, good quality!
> 
> I like those desolate landscapes. Maybe I'm the only one who likes that


indeed, i also like them, but not in summer.been there last july there were over 40 degrees and i was driving a car with no air conditioning.hno:
best desolate landscapes like this i encounter in anatolian plateau in turkey.I am dreaming of a trip to teheran by car over the anatolian plateau to see that kind of landscape


----------



## x-type

ChrisZwolle said:


> Nice pics, good quality!
> 
> I like those desolate landscapes. Maybe I'm the only one who likes that


i like them in some ocassions too  those new greek motorways look realy tidy and well done!


----------



## radi6404

why does new asphalt and new white concrete look so beautiful? However I didn´t like the markings because they seem to fade out pretty fast on that new motorway. I don´t like desolate landscapes.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

This looks perfect


----------



## Rijeka

Is the whole part of A2 from Igoumenitsa to Thessaloniki completed? If not, what parts are still missing and when are they supposed to open? Thanks!


----------



## Vrachar

^^
No unfortunately, not yet. The largest missing part is between Grevena and Metsovo (~60 km). After Metsovo, the highway is interrupted 3 times, where bridge or tunnel is still under construction. 

The whole part of A2 between Igoumenitsa and Thessaloniki is supposed to be completed till the end of the year 2008.

On this map you can see the situation (black=finished part, green=part under construction):
http://www.egnatia.eu/files/images/Project_Status_ENG.jpg


----------



## pilotos

Excellent pictures Vrachar thanks for sharing, the quality seems good, and i personally love those tunnels


----------



## Kuvvaci

woow I passed there last year. That means, road is complated. These tunnels are really very nice.

How about Thermophile? there was construction there too!


----------



## Vrachar

pilotos said:


> Excellent pictures Vrachar thanks for sharing, the quality seems good, and i personally love those tunnels


Thanks. :cheers1:


----------



## ovem

Kuvvaci said:


> woow I passed there last year. That means, road is complated. These tunnels are really very nice.
> 
> How about Thermophile? there was construction there too!


i'll pass through termopyles on friday... i will be back with photos.


----------



## rick123

I think I will miss some sections of the travel from Thessaloniki to Athens. Those sections had no highways, so you had to move to the coast or pass some village. Now you will get to the village or coast only when you get down from the highway. I know, that it will be safe to stay on the highway, but you will miss some amazing views, which are worth to see.


----------



## ovem

do you mean the new aghios constantinos bypass highway, and the old coastal road from inside aghios constantinos? if yes, then i have to say that the new by pass is much better, not only coz its a highway but also because you have a great view of the village through the highway and i also enjoy the tunnels  and its much much faster and safer...
 i'll be back with photos later today


----------



## rick123

^^ Yes, you are right with this. Sometimes the highway option can bring better experience .


----------



## ovem

here's the part we were talking about... (not the whole part) including a 2800m. tunnel (the1st one) :
www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yX10by_vdk
1st sorry. i dont know how to post it, so here's the link 
2nd sorry. no pics available..  it was too dark


----------



## ovem

and 2 pics from PAThE highway...sorry for the quality


----------



## Giorgio

ea1969 said:


> For detailed information about TEO Pass you may go to www.teopass.gr. There is the option to select either Greek or English language. The 'pass' consists of a transmitter. I am not sure what will happen if no more credit is available, but in the case of Attiki Odos, which uses another e-pass system, I was once in a taxi with no credit left and the barrier remained close so that the driver had to manouvre to a manned toll booth and paid the amount in cash. Presumably no warning was issued to the driver so he failed passing the e-pass gate.


I have seen what happened to it on Attiki Odos. The taxi driver had no credit and instead of displaying OK on the gate, it gave another message. 
The boom-gate opened and let the car through but probably the owner of the car received a bill in the mail some time later :lol:


----------



## ProTho

The asphalt looks great, grippy.


----------



## x-type

Giorgio said:


> I have seen what happened to it on Attiki Odos. The taxi driver had no credit and instead of displaying OK on the gate, it gave another message.
> The boom-gate opened and let the car through but probably the owner of the car received a bill in the mail some time later :lol:


if we are talking about funny situations with tele-tolling - my friend was carrying an tolling-applicator to his friend, and he had one for himself in his car, too. when he came to ramp, he heard "beep", but he heard another "beep" too because system recognized both applicators :lol:


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

U/C Roads.

Section: Kato Ampela-Petritsi Interchange, of the Egnatia Auto-route axis Derveni-Serres-Promachonas




























--------------------------------------------------------

Road axis between Patras Beltway, the new port and the national road. Construction of Glafkos river service roads





































--------------------------------------------------------------

Section Aggelokastro - Kouvaras, City of Agrinio Broad Detour





































-------------------------------------------------------------

PATHE Highway - Section: Skarfia - Lamia - Raches





































www.michaniki.gr

-----------------------------------------------------------

Also for U/C Railway lines/roads visit the following link:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=455457&page=10


----------



## Nik the Greek

Hello.

Here is my Trip at 14.8.2008 on (A-25?) Motorway U/C (E-79) to Greece/Bulgarian Border and back to Siderokastro.The last pics are very nice the Motorway course besides the River Strimona/Struma.

After the Exit from A-2 in direction Serres.
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto211.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto217.jpg

I think this is the Interchange Dorkades-Karteron U/C
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto219.jpg

After this Bridge is a part open to traffic.
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto221.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto222.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto223.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto224.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto226.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto227.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto228.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto229.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto230.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto231.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto233.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto234.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto235.jpg

After the Interchange Xiloupoli
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto236.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto237.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto238.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto240.jpg

Here is the end of this Part
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto241.jpg

Back to old National Road 12.Besides is the Motorway U/C.
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto242.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto243.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto244.jpg

One Motorwayhalf open to traffic its a little part between Interchange Lachana and Interchange Rizanion.The Tunnel is U/C.
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto245.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto246.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto247.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto248.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto250.jpg

Here the Tunnel, the pic was made from Gastation.
The Northside from this Tunnel.I dont no wat is the name from the Tunnel.
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto251.jpg

Behind the Tunnel in direction Serres.
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto252.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto253.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto254.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto255.jpg

This Part was a old Expressway.Now is U/C upgrade to Motorway.
Its Dangerous, the Barricade is not safe.
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto256.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto257.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto259.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto262.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto265.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto266.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto267.jpg

Behind the Mountains near Strimeniko back to National Road 12.
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto268.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto269.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto270.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto271.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto274.jpg

Here is the old Bridge, on the Left was Build a New Bridge over the River Strimonas/Struma
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto278.jpg

The next Pics between Stimonas-Lefkona
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto283.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto284.jpg

Here a Bridge U/C over a little River before Lefkona.
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto285.jpg

In Direction Lefkona/Serres.
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto286.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto287.jpg

The Motorway U/C goes in direction Siderokastro.The National Road 12 goes to Serres.
After that was ready is here the Interchange Lefkona.
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto289.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto290.jpg

Back to National Road 12 before Serres.
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto291.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto292.jpg

After Serres in Direction Siderokastro and Promachonas Border with Bulgaria.
This is a old Expressway between Christou(Northwest-Serres) and Kamaratou near Siderokastro.
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto293.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto294.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto298.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto299.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto300.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto301.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto303.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto304.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto307.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto309.jpg

Here is the end of the Expressway Nr.63
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto310.jpg

On right side is the allready Motorway, but is not open to traffic.Between Siderokastro and Interchange New Petritsi.
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto314.jpg

Under the Motorway.
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto316.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto317.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto318.jpg

Back to the last Part Interchange New Petritsi-Promachonas Border.
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto319.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto320.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto322.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto323.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto324.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto326.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto327.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto329.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto328.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto330.jpg

Interchange Roupel
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto331.jpg

And the last Km before the Border to Bulgaria.
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto332.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto333.jpg

Here a old Part by Promachonas.
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto334.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto335.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto337.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto338.jpg

The Border.
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto339.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto340.jpg

And Back to Siderokastro.
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto342.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto343.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto344.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto346.jpg

The new Part.
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto347.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto348.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto349.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto351.jpg

Besides the River Strimonikos/Struma
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto353.jpg

http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto354.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto355.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto356.jpg

The end of this Part on Interchange New Petritsi.
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto357.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto358.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto359.jpg
http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto361.jpg

I know its to much Pictures, but many people tells me i must post this.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

So that's the Greek part of the Struma motorway  I didn't have time to look at all the pics, but is Sofia signed along this road?


----------



## Nik the Greek

@Chriszwolle.

Sofia Signed is only on one place outside Serres in direction Border.And one before close to Serres on National Road.
This here is after the city Serres.

http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Foto301.jpg

On the old Signed stand Promachonas along the Road.This is the last little city on Border with Bulgaria.
The Complete Motorway is still U/C.I think when is Ready the Signed with Sofia comes along the Road.
On A-2 Behind Thessaloniki, before the Interchange to Serres and Promachachonas on the Signed stand BG.
Please dond ask why the new signed stand YU? i dont know.

http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Trip from Thessaloniki to Promachonas/CIMG2537.jpg


----------



## Timon91

Strumatic :banana:

Would Radi also be a fan of this part of the Struma?


----------



## christos-greece

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> U/C Roads.
> 
> Section: Kato Ampela-Petritsi Interchange, of the Egnatia Auto-route axis Derveni-Serres-Promachonas
> ***
> Road axis between Patras Beltway, the new port and the national road. Construction of Glafkos river service roads
> ***
> Section Aggelokastro - Kouvaras, City of Agrinio Broad Detour
> ***
> PATHE Highway - Section: Skarfia - Lamia - Raches
> ***
> Also for U/C Railway lines/roads visit the following link:


Very nice pics
Hopefully Greece going better and better :cheers:


----------



## Verso

Shiiiny!



Nik the Greek said:


> Please dond ask why the new signed stand YU? i dont know.
> 
> http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Trip from Thessaloniki to Promachonas/CIMG2537.jpg


It's probably more convenient than MK. :lol:

Great photos! :cheers:


----------



## Nik the Greek

@ Verso

You have missunderstood.
The Signed on A-2 is Behind Thessaloniki,is in direction East-Greece.
The E-75 A-1 in direction MK or F.Y.R.O.M is 26 km in the westside and on other direction from this signed.
The E-79 connect Thessaloniki and Sofia, the cross the E-80 in Sofia.
The E-80 connect Nis with Sofia.
So can drive over Europian Union Country to Serbia.
On the Signed should to stand SRB and not YU.
And for you Verso here a picture from A-27 in direction Florina and Skopje.
This is the E-65 connect Kozani-Florina-Bitola-Ohrid-Skopje.
And Branch from Corridor X Kozani-Florina-Bitola-Prilep-M1. 

http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo6/nik-nak74/Trip from Thessaloniki to Promachonas/CIMG4487.jpg


----------



## Verso

^^ Oh, I thought it was some kind of a "shortcut" (although it was indeed in the wrong direction). So that YU is there b/c of Serbia? Interesting, but for trucks it's now indeed more logical to drive to Serbia through Bulgaria than FYROM. Though I wouldn't put SRB there either, I think BG and Sofia should be clear enough.  And some people (like me) could think YU stands for FYROM, and then you never end up in FYROM. :lol:


----------



## Nik the Greek

Verso said:


> ^^ Oh, I thought it was some kind of a "shortcut" (although it was indeed in the wrong direction). So that YU is there b/c of Serbia? Interesting, but for trucks it's now indeed more logical to drive to Serbia through Bulgaria than FYROM. Though I wouldn't put SRB there either, I think BG and Sofia should be clear enough.  And some people (like me) could think YU stands for FYROM, and then you never end up in FYROM. :lol:


@ Verso
The Trucks drives over the A-1 to the Border with MK Evzoni/Gevgielia.
Or over the A-27 (E-65) to Border near Bitola.And reach MK(F.Y.R.O.M)

That is the Prob on Greece Signed.You must look the Name of the Citys, in those you go there.
Skopje or Gevgielia, and Evzoni.On A-1
And on A-27 Skopje or Niki and F.Y.R.O.M
So you come to MK(F.Y.R.O.M)


----------



## Verso

^^ No, I meant trucks going to Serbia, not FYROM. I think it's more logical through Bulgaria than FYROM, now that it's in EU (no customs any more).


----------



## Nik the Greek

There you are Right.For Trucks in Other countries go Serbia, Hungary,Croatia,Slovakia,and other east and middle Europe Countries is the way over BG better.
For Trucks go to MK (F.Y.R.O.M) is the other two Routes better.


----------



## Nik the Greek

ChrisZwolle said:


> So that's the Greek part of the Struma motorway  I didn't have time to look at all the pics, but is Sofia signed along this road?


Hello ChrisZwolle.

Here 2 Pictures with new Signed on A-25 (E-79) Sofia is signed.
Look Member Mike has them posted.Is a Greek-Forum.

http://www.stadia.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1436&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=950


----------



## Almopos

Found some construction pictures of the new A5 Ionia Odos motorway Iin western Greece taken by stadia.gr member Prevezanos. 

Here is a map of the region that these pictures are from. The blue road is the existing national road. The red part is the part of the motorway that is already constructed but not open for traffic and the yellow part are still under construction. 









Part I
Pictures of the area around number 3 on the map: 
































Pictures of the area around number 4 on the map:


----------



## Almopos

Part II
Pictures of the area around number 5 on the map:


























Pictures of the area around number 6 on the map:


----------



## Radish2

it looks impressive, I just hope it will get thermoplast markings because other Greek motorways doesn´t seem to have thermoplast.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Where's that motorway located? Somewhere on the west coast of mainland Greece?


----------



## ea1969

Yes, A5 will run along the northwest part of Greece. It will start from the Rio - Antirrio Bridge and will go to Ioannina through Mesologgi and Arta. The pictures posted are from the area west from Agrinio.


----------



## ovem

wow! Almopos thanx for the pics  there's work going on there


----------



## Seagull

A lot of work on the A5 in Greece is being done as the Croatian Adriatic Motorway (A1) reaches the point approximately 240 km from the Albanian/Montenegrin border in about a week! We are getting closer.
See the thread Croatian Motorways!
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=28462574&postcount=3429


----------



## Almopos

*Construction pictures of the A2 motorway near the city of Kavalla*

This part is almost finished and might be opened for traffic prior to the end of this year. 

The pictures have all been taken by stadia.gr member JIMMARAS


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice pics Almopos


----------



## jpeter

Can somebody post me a picture from Speed Limits in Greece? Thanks


----------



## christos-greece

If you mean something like this:








When approaching tunnels speed limit is 80kms, generally 100-110km at least


----------



## ElviS77

Seagull said:


> A lot of work on the A5 in Greece is being done as the Croatian Adriatic Motorway (A1) reaches the point approximately 240 km from the Albanian/Montenegrin border in about a week! We are getting closer
> See the thread Croatian Motorways!
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=28462574&postcount=3429


Do you know whether the entire Adriatic motorway eventually will become part of the E65? It would make sense for it not to take the detour through Kosovo and Macedonia...


----------



## jpeter

i need this one by border crossing


----------



## Almopos

*More pictures from the A2 motorway*

These aerial pictures were taken by stadia.gr member Corfu on the stretch between Ioannina and Metsovo. As you can see many parts are almost completed. They will probaly be opened for traffic in the next couple of weeks. 

Part I


----------



## christos-greece

rick123 said:


> I have found this picture on greek-motorway.net website. The 2010 is soon here, you can compare..


Its an old map...


----------



## rick123

^^ Really?  Christos..


----------



## christos-greece

Yes, really...

Greek highways map:








*wikipedia*


----------



## rick123

^^ I mean that ironic, because it was written there, that is an old map (from 1991).
But the updated one is great.

PAThE means Patra - Athens - Thess - Evzoni?


----------



## sm987

christos-greece said:


> Yes, really...
> 
> Greek highways map:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *wikipedia*


its missing the thessaloniki-serres-promaxonas motoway (kathetos axonas egnatias) ,the thessaloniki-moudania motorway, the kozani-ptolemaida motorway 
and the tripoli-kalamata section looks wrong ...were's the part that goes towards sparti?? 
hehe


----------



## Skaros

Thanks for the map Christo, i have to make a comment thought.
*The section Patras-Tsakona is not yet under construction. The same for Korinth-Patras. This is the truth.*
I have driven all the road from Corinth to Kalamata through Patras very recently and there is not even one construction progress.


----------



## alter100

Egnatia Odos ( Nestos river) taken by stadia.gr member JIMMARAS


----------



## christos-greece

Egnatia becomes a great motorway...


----------



## Nik the Greek

The start from build the Tunnels on Tembi Valley.

http://www.aegeanmotorway.gr/gallery_egenia.html

And here any pictures from north part A-1

http://www.aegeanmotorway.gr/gallery_motorway.html

My Favourite is the pic with Tunnel on Katerini, on right is the Mountain Olympos.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Thanks. The tunnels on Tembi will be a nice upgrade to the south-central-north highway network. There will be also the longest tunnel of the country, 6km long.


----------



## Verso

The longest in the Balkans.


----------



## christos-greece

The tunnels in E65 road -Central Greece- especially near Lamia do you know how far will be in km (each one)?


----------



## Nik the Greek

This is the Central Greece Motorway E-65 (A-3) official Map.
Here the Internet-Side:

http://kentrikiodos.com/index.html


----------



## christos-greece

Thanks for the site Nik... it was helpfull 
Let's see... that motorway will be one of the most great in Central Greece. It needed a lot


----------



## panda80

was the national road lamia-karditsa-trikala upgraded to 2+2 on some sections?i remember seeing construction works on that road back in 2007.was it completed?
the same on trikala-kalampaka road, where enlargement works were almost finished summer 2007.is that road 2+2 now?
also on larissa-trikala road there were some sections still 1+1.will these sections be also upgraded to 2+2?when?


----------



## panda80

edited


----------



## ovem

panda80 said:


> was the national road lamia-karditsa-trikala upgraded to 2+2 on some sections?i remember seeing construction works on that road back in 2007.was it completed?
> the same on trikala-kalampaka road, where enlargement works were almost finished summer 2007.is that road 2+2 now?
> also on larissa-trikala road there were some sections still 1+1.will these sections be also upgraded to 2+2?when?


well the part lamia - karditsa was still under construction the last time i passed through but i dont remember any construction between karditsa and trikala. The part trikala - kalabaka is ready i think without being sure. the trikala - larisa has still some 1+1 parts. the karditsa - larisa 2+2 is almost finished. there's only one part still under construction if i'm not mistaken. but we all waiting for the Central highway :banana: :banana: :cheers: !


----------



## christos-greece

panda80 said:


> was the national road lamia-karditsa-trikala upgraded to 2+2 on some sections?i remember seeing construction works on that road back in 2007.was it completed?
> the same on trikala-kalampaka road, where enlargement works were almost finished summer 2007.is that road 2+2 now?
> also on larissa-trikala road there were some sections still 1+1.will these sections be also upgraded to 2+2?when?


Section after farsala until Karditsa in few kiliometres is finished (2+2), with steel bars in the middle.


----------



## Radish2

Verso said:


> The longest in the Balkans.


Aktually not. I think one of the Hemus tunnels is 9 km long.


----------



## bozata90

^^Well, it is not. But still - in Croatia they have longer tunnel (Mala Kapela, Sveti Rok) and, as I think, they are building something like 8 -9 km. in Albania.
The longest tunnel on Hemus - Vitinya is 1200 m long.


----------



## marios1970

Does anybody know when the first part of ionia odos will be delivered?


----------



## ovem

wow! this Volos Motorway looks awesome!


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed; Volos section looks great


----------



## KingRoad80

Could anybody let me know if exit 8B Grevena-West/Kalambaka on the Egnatia highway is already in use (from the direction of Thessaloniki)?
Routeplanners don't use it yet, but on the project status map it looks like it's ready to use. Thanks.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

> @ChrisZwolle, since you are here can you please make the following additions and changes?
> 
> ........
> 
> and in this thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...441395&page=26 change the title:
> 
> from Greek Highways/Motorways/ Αυτοκινητόδρομος*
> 
> to *Greek Highways/Motorways/ Ελληνικοί Αυτοκινητόδρομοι***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * _Motorway_
> ** _Hellenic Motorways_


..


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Thanks


----------



## christos-greece

Its better now


----------



## Zaro

KingRoad80 said:


> Could anybody let me know if exit 8B Grevena-West/Kalambaka on the Egnatia highway is already in use (from the direction of Thessaloniki)?
> Routeplanners don't use it yet, but on the project status map it looks like it's ready to use. Thanks.


Last year I travelled from Kalambaka to Thessaloniki via Grevena by Egnatia.


----------



## areal51

Egnatia odos is still free from Igoumenitsa to Ipsala?


----------



## mitasis

areal51 said:


> Egnatia odos is still free from Igoumenitsa to Ipsala?


Yes its still free except the toll station close to Thessaloniki (Malgara) where the toll fee is 2 € for cars. 

It seems like that until mid-June the whole road from Igoumenitsa until Kipi (Ipsala) border will be ready. Still 35 km part is under construstion.


----------



## Pete1974

Hi everybody!

Could you please help me with the following?

To get to Lefkada,most people coming from Bulgaria,take the road toward Serres / Thessaloniki ring road and of course enter Egnatia Odos.
I want to try another route:From Bulgaria-Greece border point,pass Promahonas and near Loutra turn right and head towards the highway coming from FYROM(Skopje/Belgrade),via Vyróneia/Kato Poroia etc.
Looking at the map I would say that entering on this highway would be best somewhere near the town Polikastro/Axiopolis(Is there an interchange?) and I intend to follow this highway up to Egnatia Odos.
Could you please inform me if it is advisible to take this route?Or I should stick to the classic route Serres-Thessaloniki ring road-Egnatia Odos?
If it is possible to go via the highway coming from FYROM,could you please advise which would be the best interchange to enter on the highway?Is it the one near Polikastro?

Thank you kindly for your help!


----------



## Nik the Greek

Hi pete1974.

Yes the is a Interchange on Polykastro on A-1 Evzoni(Border GR/F.Y.R.O.M)-Athens/Thessaloniki.
Here the Picture from 2007.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikos974/1448781560/

The Motorway from Promachonas/Kulata(Border GR/BG)- Interchange N.Petristiou is new.
You can drive on Interchange N.Petritsi the National Road 65 in direction Kilkis/Doirani/N.Petristi.
The National Road is in good condition, but this road run through small villages on the first 40km.
The classic Route Serres-Thessaloniki (E-79) is faster i thing.
The have many parts of new motorway A-25, and other parts still U/C.

For more information about Roads and Motorways in Greece:

http://www.greek-motorway.net/


----------



## Pete1974

Hi Nik!

Thank you for your posted info.
I have found another web site with motorway exit list:

http://www.motorways-exitlists.com/

..and at Greek A1 highway I don't see Polikastro I/C,even though I clearly saw that picture with the road sign showing exit toward Polikastro.
Anyway,I came to the conclusion that it is probably better to stick to the classic route toward Serres.
Unfortunately I've already booked a room near Kerkini lake and if I don't want to drive up to Kerkini and then return toward Serres,I must cancel my reservation.hno:


----------



## LANGHAM

Could anyone tell me if the egnatia odos is now fully driveable from Igoumenitsa to Paraskevi (I am heading to Meteora).I will be driving 8/6/09. Also is the interchange for Ioannina open in both direction.Thanks


----------



## Nik the Greek

@ Pete1974 you`re welcome
This is my idea=
You can drive from Kerkini over Himaros (left side from River Strimonas/Struma) to Strimeniko, so you come back to E-79(A-25) and drive to Thessaloniki.

@LANGHAM 
The Egnatia-Odos (A-2) is fully driveable at 30.5.2009
except the Part from S2 Tunnel, this finished at first week of July 2009, this is a little 
3 km part.

look here:

http://www.egnatia.eu/page/default.asp?la=2&id=39


----------



## ea1969

Pete1974 said:


> Hi Nik!
> 
> Thank you for your posted info.
> I have found another web site with motorway exit list:
> 
> http://www.motorways-exitlists.com/
> 
> ..and at Greek A1 highway I don't see Polikastro I/C,even though I clearly saw that picture with the road sign showing exit toward Polikastro.


Dear Pete1974

The mentioned interchange is on the site you mention. It is indicated as "Πολύκαστρο Polykastro, Κιλκίς Kilkis". It's the second exit after entering Greece from FYROM (the first is Evzonoi).


----------



## Zaro

It seems we're queueing up on our way to Lefkada. 

I have another question. What is the best way to reach Lefkada in the final part of the road - getting by A2 Egnatia Odos to Igoumenitsa and then the E55, the road that goes by the sea, to Lefkada or taking the shortcut near Ioanina and E951 via Filippias and then Lefkada?

Euxaristo in advance!:cheers:


----------



## Palance

I have driven borth roads - and I really prefer the road along the coast. It was simply more beautiful.


----------



## LANGHAM

Nik the Greek said:


> @ Pete1974 you`re welcome
> This is my idea=
> You can drive from Kerkini over Himaros (left side from River Strimonas/Struma) to Strimeniko, so you come back to E-79(A-25) and drive to Thessaloniki.
> 
> @LANGHAM
> The Egnatia-Odos (A-2) is fully driveable at 30.5.2009
> except the Part from S2 Tunnel, this finished at first week of July 2009, this is a little
> 3 km part.
> 
> look here:
> 
> http://www.egnatia.eu/page/default.asp?la=2&id=39


Thanks a lot Nik ,that is a great help.


----------



## ARGYRO

I must say I never thought that Greece would have such an amazing hightway system. It´s just beautiful. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Yes, it is O.K. and there are efforts to become more great


----------



## Pete1974

Nik the Greek said:


> @ Pete1974 you`re welcome
> This is my idea=
> You can drive from Kerkini over Himaros (left side from River Strimonas/Struma) to Strimeniko, so you come back to E-79(A-25) and drive to Thessaloniki.
> 
> @LANGHAM
> The Egnatia-Odos (A-2) is fully driveable at 30.5.2009
> except the Part from S2 Tunnel, this finished at first week of July 2009, this is a little
> 3 km part.
> 
> look here:
> 
> http://www.egnatia.eu/page/default.asp?la=2&id=39



Thanks again Nik!

I still haven't made my decision ...in the meantime I have searched for the Polikastro I/C on google Earth and I have found it.Really easy to enter the A1.

Regarding the route option along side Lake Kerkini up to E79,you are right...it is far better option than driving back towards Serres.
I don't now why I haven't thought myself at this routekay:
So now I have 3 routes from which I should choose :lol:


----------



## Pete1974

ea1969 said:


> Dear Pete1974
> 
> The mentioned interchange is on the site you mention. It is indicated as "Πολύκαστρο Polykastro, Κιλκίς Kilkis". It's the second exit after entering Greece from FYROM (the first is Evzonoi).


Hi ea1969! 

You are right...it seems that that I haven't looked very careful!In the meantime I have already found it on the Google Earth,like I just wrote to Nik...
In your opinion which route I should choose between these 3?

So,coming from Bulgaria I have the following options:

1.classic route via Serres,Thessaloniki-Egnatia
2.Promahonas-Kerkini - A1 near Polikastro-Egnatia
3.going south from Kerkini up to E79 - Thessaloniki and of course Egnatia

I prefer very much driving on fast and in good condition roads with 2 + 2 lanes and not crowded(don't we all?:lol,but for instance if I should choose between an expressway 2+2 but which is very crowded and a simple road 1+1 not crowded,I will always choose the second option.

Thanks everybody for replying!


----------



## Pete1974

Zaro said:


> It seems we're queueing up on our way to Lefkada.
> 
> I have another question. What is the best way to reach Lefkada in the final part of the road - getting by A2 Egnatia Odos to Igoumenitsa and then the E55, the road that goes by the sea, to Lefkada or taking the shortcut near Ioanina and E951 via Filippias and then Lefkada?
> 
> Euxaristo in advance!:cheers:


Hi Zaro!

I've noticed that you are also going to Lefkada...when are you leaving?
I still have a little more that 1 month to wait...


----------



## Zaro

Pete1974 said:


> Hi Zaro!
> 
> I've noticed that you are also going to Lefkada...when are you leaving?
> I still have a little more that 1 month to wait...


I'm going in September. So, I'll be waiting for your impressions :cheers:


----------



## ea1969

Pete1974 said:


> Hi ea1969!
> 
> You are right...it seems that that I haven't looked very careful!In the meantime I have already found it on the Google Earth,like I just wrote to Nik...
> In your opinion which route I should choose between these 3?
> 
> So,coming from Bulgaria I have the following options:
> 
> 1.classic route via Serres,Thessaloniki-Egnatia
> 2.Promahonas-Kerkini - A1 near Polikastro-Egnatia
> 3.going south from Kerkini up to E79 - Thessaloniki and of course Egnatia
> 
> I prefer very much driving on fast and in good condition roads with 2 + 2 lanes and not crowded(don't we all?:lol,but for instance if I should choose between an expressway 2+2 but which is very crowded and a simple road 1+1 not crowded,I will always choose the second option.
> 
> Thanks everybody for replying!


On the first option you may drive more kilometres on a motorway, but note that there are still sections under construction and in some cases these roadworks affect the existing national roads which run in parallel and get the diverted traffic.

Option 2 is a bit slow at the beginning - after the Neo Petritsi I/C, but it probably will be quiet and also passes from some scenic sections. If I had time, I would choose this.

Option 3 is the less viable because you will not avoid much of the roadworks problem as shown in option 1 and also you will have go through a slower road at the beginning before entering the E79.


----------



## Pete1974

Zaro said:


> I'm going in September. So, I'll be waiting for your impressions :cheers:


I would prefer it the other way around:lol:....but of course I'll revert with impressions


----------



## Pete1974

ea1969 said:


> On the first option you may drive more kilometres on a motorway, but note that there are still sections under construction and in some cases these roadworks affect the existing national roads which run in parallel and get the diverted traffic.
> 
> Option 2 is a bit slow at the beginning - after the Neo Petritsi I/C, but it probably will be quiet and also passes from some scenic sections. If I had time, I would choose this.
> 
> Option 3 is the less viable because you will not avoid much of the roadworks problem as shown in option 1 and also you will have go through a slower road at the beginning before entering the E79.


Thanks a lot for your very useful informations!
The second option was my choice also.Are there many tight turnings on the route from Promahonas to Polikastro?


----------



## ea1969

Pete1974 said:


> Are there many tight turnings on the route from Promahonas to Polikastro?


It is not a main road but on the other hand is not very difficult to drive. And it will be quiet with the probable case of an agricultural tractor here or there.


----------



## Aggelos

A question...in european highways which countries have english in the road signs?
only Greece and balkans have that..but how I will understand the roads in spain,germany,Italy etc?Eu have some regulation of common language?There must be such things...
Im greek ...and it looks strange signs only in german or French etc...


----------



## bozata90

Aggelos said:


> A question...in european highways which countries have english in the road signs?
> only Greece and balkans have that..but how I will understand the roads in spain,germany,Italy etc?Eu have some regulation of common language?There must be such things...
> Im greek ...and it looks strange signs only in german or French etc...


As you may know, EU has 23 official languages. No such thing like "common language" exists. It will be ridiculous, because not everybody speaks English, or French, or German... You will understand roadsigns everywhere in Europe, because they are made using pictograms and symbols - circular signs with red border and number inside always mean "Speed limit: XX". There are very few not quite understandable exceptions, but I think these are easily avoidable. And in most cases they are translated in English or in other languages.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Some runaway tracks or escape lanes have signs that are in Italian, French, English, German and Spanish, depending on location.


----------



## ReiAyanami

LtBk said:


> An interesting video about driving in Greece:


Absolutely amazing video! You know, Souflia's obsession with infrastructure projects will truly pay off! I am very happy to see that Greece is catching up with western Europe as far as road quality is concerned, and this will have a very good impact for Greek economy as well. Of course, there is still work to be done


----------



## mitasis

It seems more like "Driving in Attiki Odos" video than "Driving in Greece"!  90% of it is from "Attiki odos", the ring road of Athens.


----------



## ea1969

Aggelos said:


> A question...in european highways which countries have english in the road signs?
> only Greece and balkans have that..but how I will understand the roads in spain,germany,Italy etc?Eu have some regulation of common language?There must be such things...
> Im greek ...and it looks strange signs only in german or French etc...


For the case of Greece (as well as the Slavic countries which use the Cyrillic alphabet) the main point for the use of bilingual signs, is to show place names in the Roman alphabet as well. In this case they just use the exact transliteration from the Greek word. For example Αθήνα is shown as Athina, rather than as Athens. In the case of general words like Port, Airport, River etc. they use the English word as English is considered the main international language of the World.


----------



## antovador

^^ thanks there is latin alphabet and English on greek road because for me Π only mean 3.14159...not letter p :lol::lol: and hope to go in greek road.


----------



## christos-greece

mitasis said:


> It seems more like "Driving in Attiki Odos" video than "Driving in Greece"!  90% of it is from "Attiki odos", the ring road of Athens.


I have seen that video, and indeed its mostly Attiki Odos


----------



## lpioe

ea1969 said:


> For the case of Greece (as well as the Slavic countries which use the Cyrillic alphabet) the main point for the use of bilingual signs, is to show place names in the Roman alphabet as well. In this case they just use the exact transliteration from the Greek word. For example Αθήνα is shown as Athina, rather than as Athens. In the case of general words like Port, Airport, River etc. they use the English word as English is considered the main international language of the World.


Wouldn't it be more useful to sign the city names in English instead of exact transliteration? I mean the greeks look at the greek alphabet signing anyway and for foreigners English is easier to understand.


----------



## ReiAyanami

^^No, because they are written like that on the maps too, therefore GPS etc


----------



## RawLee

Aggelos said:


> only Greece and balkans have that...


I disagree...all city names on our signs are in english...as english uses their hungarian names.


----------



## christos-greece

In all E.U. motorways, the signs, the first from above is the country's (Like Greek) and below English?


----------



## ReiAyanami

The point is that in Greece signs are not translated, but transliterated, except general information like airports, etc.

Like Αθήνα is Athina and not Athens


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Indeed...


----------



## mitasis

Last part of Egnatia Odos (A2) is ready to open this weekend! Its the part between Grevena and Metsovo in the region of western Macedonia. After this weekend, the whole road between Igoumenitsa (the port on Ionian sea) and greek-turkish borders (around 670 km) is going to be a motorway! The only part which is still under construction is a part of 3 km between Igoumenitsa and Ioannina, which will be ready until the end of June!


----------



## christos-greece

Soon as possible Egnatia will be one of the greatest (complete) motorways in Europe


----------



## Verso

Don't forget to post some pics!


----------



## Alle

I agree, I hope we will see some photos from that motorway. The scenery is surely amazing.


----------



## christos-greece

Some photos of Egnatia from www.airphotos.gr









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo1/1638.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo1/1639.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo1/1691.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo4/4672.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo5/5373.jpg


----------



## marios1970

I had the chance to drive on A2 and i have to say that is a high standard motorway!
Also i have to mention that the minister of Public works, inaugurated yesterday the Agrinion bypass 34 km long, which is part of the A5 Ionian motorway.


----------



## Zaro

Last year I drove from Grevena to Thessaloniki. I liked the tunnels and so did my boy. He's gonna be even happier as we're going to Lefkada in September. 

Surely, this is one of the toughest motorway route in terms of construction. 

There's is not much traffic, so driving is a real pleasure.


----------



## marios1970

Does anybody have pictures of the Agrinion by pass, cause i cannot find any!!


----------



## ea1969

marios1970 said:


> Does anybody have pictures of the Agrinion by pass, cause i cannot find any!!


http://agrinio-news.blogspot.com/2009/05/o_29.html


----------



## marios1970

Thanks a lot! I've read the comments and the people of Agrinion are not very happy...
I think it's a great project and it will be another good motorway when it'll finish.


----------



## panda80

marios1970 said:


> Thanks a lot! I've read the comments and the people of Agrinion are not very happy...
> I think it's a great project and it will be another good motorway when it'll finish.


why are they not happy?


----------



## ea1969

panda80 said:


> why are they not happy?


By reading the comments of the people of Agrinio at the above mentioned link, it seems that the bypass opened without being 100% ready, due to the coming European Parliament Election next week.

Locals complain that the connection to the town of Agrinio is inadequate and that the opened section has some bad missing bits in signing and lighting. Also some people from Agrinio state that straight after the election, one lane in each direction may close for repairing the asphalt.

I am not sure about the actual facts; I have just just reproduced what I have read to the link.


----------



## Olympios

*completed*

Voila:



Length of the main axis: 670 km

62 road interchanges

350 entrance / exit overbridges and underpasses

1650 major bridges, with a total length of nearly 40 km, and many small ones

76 tunnels up to 4,8km long, with a total length of nearly 49,5km (or 99km measured as single-carriageway ones)

43 river crossings

11 railway crossings

Total cost: *5,9 billion Euro*

_Do you think that the cost of the project is a reasonable sum?_


----------



## ReiAyanami

^^Superb! One of Europe's best motorway is final ready! This will surely boost Northern Greece's economical development,


----------



## Verso

Congratulations! :applause: That's a LOT of tunnels! :nuts:


----------



## Majestic

Olympios said:


> _Do you think that the cost of the project is a reasonable sum?_


That's € 8,8 mln per kilometer which is not expensive considering one of the roughest terrain possible. I also read that 50% of this money was spent on 90 km of tunnels and bridges.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

photos by *pindos10* (www.stadia.gr)


----------



## mitasis

This is new part of A2 motorway (egnatia odos) between Panagia and Grevena. It was the last part under construction which is ready since last weekend!!! The motorway at this part passes over mountainous area and wild forest which has also a significant population of brown bears! (one of the most important in Europe...)


----------



## Almopos

Very nice pictures. I will be travelling from Thessaloniki to Ioannina this summer. Look forward to driving on the A2 motorway.


----------



## SKLAVENITIS

*Egnatia Driving Videos*

*

Here are a couple driving videos of the latest Egnatia completed sections filmed by Stadia.gr member Pindos10:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uY5J8PelhkQ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLSmz3Vp36U


(The length of the third and fourth tunnels on the 2nd video will blow you away)

*


----------



## SKLAVENITIS

..


----------



## Almopos

SKLAVENITIS said:


> *
> 
> Here are a couple driving videos of the latest Egnatia completed sections filmed by Stadia.gr member Pindos10:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The length of the third and fourth tunnels on the 2nd video will blow you away)
> 
> *



Sklavenitis, thanks for posting these videos. The motorway looks awesome! Did not expect that these tunnels would be this long!


----------



## rick123

http://www.proxim.com/downloads/casestudies/proxim_cs_egnatia.pdf


----------



## christos-greece

Those videos above from Egnatia are indeed awesome


----------



## Verso

Tunnel after tunnel. What's the slope in the fourth tunnel of the second video (or the fifth tunnel, if you count the tunnel in the very beginning of the video)?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

> (The length of the third and fourth tunnels on the 2nd video will blow you away)


Well, after being in Switzerland, nothing surprises me anymore


----------



## Aggelos

great tunnels!whats the length of those in the video?4 km, driskos tunnel?


----------



## mitasis

No there is not driskos tunnel in these videos. The longest of the ones in the videos is Panagia tunnel, around 3,5 km.


----------



## Aggelos

next to my village near Patras ,in the coming days the Panagopoula tunnels will start for the Olympia highway..the biggest 4 km ,3 km and the others smaller...the biggest road tunnels is at Tempi:6 km...


----------



## Majestic

1. Great videos, thanks for posting. It reveals the engineering masterpiece of this motorway, I lost my way counting all the tunnels on this stretch already. :lol:

2. That's interesting. In order to take the Panagia exit you have to first make a 180 turn, drive 500 more meters in opposite direction and then take your exit.

3. Those cones inside the tunnel should be removed, they pose some serious danger IMO.


----------



## x-type

interesting ascent in tunnel at 3:00 at second video


----------



## ea1969

Majestic said:


> 1. Great videos, thanks for posting. It reveals the engineering masterpiece of this motorway, I lost my way counting all the tunnels on this stretch already. :lol:
> 
> 2. That's interesting. In order to take the Panagia exit you have to first make a 180 turn, drive 500 more meters in opposite direction and then take your exit.
> 
> 3. Those cones inside the tunnel should be removed, they pose some serious danger IMO.


It seems that the arrangement at Panagia is temporary as at the place there will be the connection with the future A3/E65 motorway.

The cones are also temporary as at the first days of the operation of the section there were some problems with sewage and electricity taps that were not properly fitted on the asphalt.


----------



## RelaxInPireaus

really impressive Egnatia !

have never been in the western parts but hope to go there anytime soon to see it with my eyes.


----------



## Zaro

Hi, guys

I have a travel question. I'll be travelling from Bulgaria via Promachinas to Kavala. Which route is the best?

1. Promachinas - Serres - Drama - Ágios Athanásios- Kavala
2. Promachinas - Serres - Nea Zichni - Amphipoli (E 90/A2) - Kavala
3. Promachinas - Serres - Nea Zichni - Egnatia - Kavala
4. Promachinas - Serres - Lekothea - Eleftheroupouli - Kavala.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## ea1969

Zaro said:


> Hi, guys
> 
> I have a travel question. I'll be travelling from Bulgaria via Promachinas to Kavala. Which route is the best?
> 
> 1. Promachinas - Serres - Drama - Ágios Athanásios- Kavala
> 2. Promachinas - Serres - Nea Zichni - Amphipoli (E 90/A2) - Kavala
> 3. Promachinas - Serres - Nea Zichni - Egnatia - Kavala
> 4. Promachinas - Serres - Lekothea - Eleftheroupouli - Kavala.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


I think option 2 will be faster although not the shortest - however there will be some roadworks on the Amfipoli - Kavala section of the A2 in the near future (please see www.egnatia.eu when it is time to travel).


----------



## Zaro

ea1969 said:


> I think option 2 will be faster although not the shortest - however there will be some roadworks on the Amfipoli - Kavala section of the A2 in the near future (please see www.egnatia.eu when it is time to travel).


Thank you. Since I'll be going to Kavala this weekend, I hope roadworks will not start that soon.


----------



## bozata90

Zaro said:


> Hi, guys
> 
> I have a travel question. I'll be travelling from Bulgaria via Promachinas to Kavala. Which route is the best?
> 
> 1. Promachinas - Serres - Drama - Ágios Athanásios- Kavala
> 2. Promachinas - Serres - Nea Zichni - Amphipoli (E 90/A2) - Kavala
> 3. Promachinas - Serres - Nea Zichni - Egnatia - Kavala
> 4. Promachinas - Serres - Lekothea - Eleftheroupouli - Kavala.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


On the other hand if you travel trough Drama, you'll pass by Philippi - an interesting ancient city, the cradle of Christianity in Europe and a place where the Bulgarian kan Presian left an inscription...


----------



## Soul_13

Egnatia is an amazing motorway. The only thing i'm worried about is the maintenance of the actual road surface. Also is anyone has any updates on the opening of the service stations??


----------



## ea1969

Zaro said:


> Thank you. Since I'll be going to Kavala this weekend, I hope roadworks will not start that soon.


No, they will start at a later stage.


----------



## mitasis

Hmmm I'm afraid Zaro that roadworks on Amfipoli-Kavala section of A2 Motorway started this week and will last for one month! So drivers going from Kavala to Thessaloniki thwy will use the old national road for this section. From Thessaloniki to Kavala A2 is used normally.

http://www.egnatia.eu/page/default.asp?la=1&id=67&pl=1058&pk=261&ap=362

(its in greek..)


----------



## lpioe

Are there plans to make the E75 between Polykastro and E90 a full motorway?


----------



## Zaro

mitasis said:


> Hmmm I'm afraid Zaro that roadworks on Amfipoli-Kavala section of A2 Motorway started this week and will last for one month! So drivers going from Kavala to Thessaloniki thwy will use the old national road for this section. From Thessaloniki to Kavala A2 is used normally.
> 
> http://www.egnatia.eu/page/default.asp?la=1&id=67&pl=1058&pk=261&ap=362
> 
> (its in greek..)


Euxaristo!

I drove along this road two years ago, when this section of E90 was still U/C. Does this mean that the section is still inoperable?

Anyway, passing by Philippi is a good option. On my way back I may take the seaside road.


----------



## Arxitektonas

Yesterday I made the Patras-Athens trip with the Suburban bus and I took some pics of the works carried on by both the companies working on Olympia Odos and the companies on the Suburban railway expansion. They're not of the highest quality but at least you can get the general idea. Enjoy:

*The road before Aigio*



















*The construction site of Olympia Odos after Aigio*










*Workers doing maintainance works and putting new asphalt on the road from Aigio to Diakofto*














































*View of the town of Akrata *










*Construction site of the Suburban railway in Akrata*










*Works for the Suburban railway from Akrata to Xylokastro*


















































































*Old railway bridge near Xylokastro*










*Works for the Suburban railway in Xylokastro*



















*The town of Xylokastro*










*Maintainance works in Olympia Odos between Xylokastro and Derveni*










*Works for the Suburban railway in Derveni*





































*The Kiato railway station*










*Works for a new interchange of Olympia odos near the toll station of Kiato*


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Nice photos Arxitektonas, thanks.


----------



## christos-greece

Photos by @Arxitektonas are really very nice


----------



## ea1969

Let’s consider to be the government of a modern European country member of the EU since 1981 and the Eurozone right from its launching. Back in 1981 your country had an equal or even better road network than countries like Spain, Portugal, Ireland or Turkey. Almost 30 years later you are lagging behind the road networks of these countries as well as some other ones like the Czech Republic, Hungary or Slovenia.

So what have you done over the years?

•	You decide to upgrade the main north-south axis of the country to a motorway (A1). You start work in 1985 and in 2009 there are still some sections missing: around Lamia, the Tempi Valley, around Platamonas and the whole Axios Interchange – Polykastro section. And note that the Lamia section left so many years is an accident blackspot. However, it was delayed as you decided to postpone the start of works until 2006 and finally to follow the existing national road alignment rather than the planned one mainly to avoid the protests of local shop owners (and voters of course) and ecological concerns as it is doubtful that a research was made when planning the new alignment. And don’t forget that drivers have been paying tolls since the 1960’s on national road 1. Then you construct most of the motorway by taxpayer’s money and EU aid and when you are almost ready, you pass the operation of the road to a private enterprise, which they are now collect the toll money and are supposed to construct the remaining sections.
•	You start planning Egnatia Odos (A2) back in 1968! In 1990 you have just constructed a stretch near Thessaloniki and the Anilio Tunnel – the latter by itself, with no roads approaching it either side so it was used as a useful shelter for sheep by locals! Then you start working and in 2009 you have finished the work but with a number of omissions: 
o	There are no fences to prohibit the wild animals to get into the road – especially the threatened Pindos bear – and after a month of the opening of the Grevena to Metsovo section 6 bears have been killed. 
o	There are no services areas in the entire 670km long motorway and there are just a handful of parking areas. The result is a number of accidents involving cars stopped for a break (illegally) in the emergency lane and other cars that were using the emergency lane as a normal one (also illegally); in the most recent case, a 14-year old boy was killed.
o	The guys who numbered the exits in a motorway built from nothing were not able to do a single calculation of how many exits would be built. The result is to have exits 1a, 4a, 5a, 6a, 7a, 8a, 8b, 9a, 23a, 25a, 28a, 28b, 28c and 32a!
o	In the middle of the summer you promote your tourism by closing lanes and even a whole section of the motorway for asphalt works – note that the section near Kavala that is closed on one direction, opened for traffic just a few months ago. And as the roadworks must not be an exclusive privillege of Egnatia Odos, this is also the summer 2009 case on the A1 and the A8 as well.
•	The Athens to Patra motorway (A8) is another A1-like story. You needed about 10 years to complete the upgrade to a motorway between Elefsina and Korinthos (about 70km) and now you have just started work on the dangerous Korinthos – Patra section, again giving the rights to a private enterprise. Of course, as in the A1 case, tolls are paid since the 1960’s and drivers are still paying tolls just to play with odds to leave this vain world earlier than expected. This is the story of the A9 as well – it was given to the same company, Olympia Odos, but still accidents occur on national road 9 between Patra and Pyrgos as you have constructed a fast level road that unfortunately has no grade separated junctions and hundreds of level crossings with unmarked agricultural lanes.
•	You have recently characterized sections of the north axis of Kriti (Crete) as a motorway (A90). For the vast majority of its length, this motorway has a single carriageway and the temporary eastern end is a level T-junction with a rock standing proudly straight ahead.
•	You remain the only one sizeable European country with virtually no road numbers on signs. Only Monaco and the Vatican share this privilege with you. However there are two ministerial decrees concerning national road numbering (from 1963) and motorway numbering (from… 2009). But the story is as follows:
o	When the 1963 system was introduced, the guys had prophetically left some numbers unused probably for future use. Then some new roads were granted national road status, but hardly half a dozen of them got numbers. As 1963 was reflecting a Cold War attitude, the system also granted national road status (and numbers) even to roads leading to military airfields, but on the other hand omitted some roads that seemed to be more useful for traffic than the airfield approaches. Nevertheless, no too much of a problem, as road numbers hardly appeared on signs – you could see them mostly on separate polls here and there and almost never on direction signs.
o	Then when motorways started to appear, there was confusion as you decided to put numbers on their direction signs. At leasr you managed to settle the thing just 17 years after the first green motorways signs appeared (1992).
o	In 2003 – 11 years from the erection of the first motorway signs – you managed to draft your motorway signing regulations. Although all direction signs in Greece were in mixed case, the original motorway signs appeared with all capital letters, only to state that mixed case should be the law in 2003! And also while motorway numbers were appearing using the German shield and as in Germany and Switzerland without the prefix ‘A’ signed, in 2003 you decided that this prefix should be shown on signs along with the number. The result is that, one is now seeing motorways signed as 1, 6, 8, 9, 62, 64, 65, 90 and 642 and motorways signed as A2, A5, A25, A27 and A29. And the final piece of glory: In the 2003 regulations you state that exits should be numbered according to the kilometre point they are and not in the row. But up to now, the A2, A6, A62 and A64 which have exit numbers use 1, 2, 3… Who will pay if so many signs will need to change? The tax and toll payer!
o	And adding to the above, you are not guiding the guys who erect signs, so you see whatever, one thinks is the right one. For example when travelling from Athens to Korinthos drivers see the motorway signed as 8 in the one exit and then as 8a (the replaced national road number) in the next exit and so on. Attiki Odos (A6) is a bypass of Athens, but you may also see signs towards the (A)6 near Larisa (300km to the north – they put the Larisa to Trikala national road number on a motorway shield) as well as towards the A6 just outside Igoumenitsa (500km away). On the last case you also see that the exit leads to national road 1 – this is 250km to the east – as somebody mistook the exit number as a road number.
•	You decide to put some ridiculous speed limits on open and safe road sections, just in order to hide a police-radar behind a tree and collect money and on the other hand by doing this stupid signing, you leave drivers unaware of a danger in the case that an erected speed limit is correct. The funny thing? In 1992, a TV show calculated that if a driver would travel from Athens to Thessaloniki by obeying the speed limit signs, he/she would need 11 hours to cover the 500km distance.
•	And finally you erect road signs and then you allow to be covered by graffiti or stickers of football fans’ clubs, locksmiths, plumbers etc. or you also do nothing when somebody who happens to be disturbed by a sign just removes it. The funny thing in this case? On their backside, road signs state that a jail term of 1 year will be imposed for any damage to the sign! But drivers cannot read a road sign that is under a Panathinaïkos, Olympiakos, AEK fan club sticker and…

Of course, the above mentioned things do not reflect just to the current government, but apply to the previous ones as well. Sorry for the long – and probably disturbing – message. I will be happy to see any comments of disagreement or agreement on this.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A lot of anger there.

I can understand it though. I am working on a Dutch roadwiki describing road systems and individual roads across the globe, and the Greece numbering was one of the hardest to figure out, and even now I'm not sure if I have them all correct.

While the A2 is certainly a big piece of engineering, it came way too late... Greece is a modern and rich country, and had nearly no motorway network until the 1990's, and Athens didn't have a decent motorway network until the 2004 olympics. 

Traffic safety profits greatly from motorways, also in places where motorways are economically not really feasible due to low traffic volumes. Spain and Portugal made considerable progress in traffic safety just by replacing dangerous national roads with motorways. A similar thing is visible in Poland, where traffic fatalities are still high, but dropping, while (auto)mobility is skyrocketing. 

Greece is in a position where many motorways are economically not very feasible, low traffic volumes, lack of a taxpayer backup in certain areas, and low toll income do not spur motorway construction. But travel times and accessability all improve significantly by constructing motorways, giving formerly remote areas new economic development and an increase of welfare.


----------



## ea1969

I am trying to help Michal Halabica at www.motorways-exitlists.com, but although the things we have put there, is as accurate as possible, they do not reflect too much what you see on signs.

However, the most anger goes actually to the last two points that regard the erected speed limits and the damage on road signs. These are matters of live and death as well.


----------



## mitasis

1. @ea1969 your post was a very good and accurate description of the greek policy in motorways!

2. Some of my personal pics from the eastern part (between Thessaloniki and turkish border) of A2 motorway (Egnatia odos)


----------



## panda80

^^isn't it a2?


----------



## marios1970

It;s definately A2, i think Mitasis got it wrong by mistake.
I also have to say that i agree 100% with what it's written above, regarding the so called 'progress' of the Greek highways, but as we say in Greece "better late than ever"...


----------



## mitasis

A2 of course!!! Its edited


----------



## RelaxInPireaus

6 bears killed !!!!?????????????

it is terrible. After so huge work by the Greens , Arkturos and some organisations they reach what? 6 killed animals !hno:


----------



## Mateusz

Lack of barrier there suprised me


----------



## marios1970

Mateusz said:


> Lack of barrier there suprised me


There is barrier but especially at that part of A2 needs a special one, because bears are so powerfull and destroy the actual barriers with great facility.hno:


----------



## mitasis

You are right marios. There is barrier, but actually its very weak to keep back bears from moving on to the motorway. So the government decided to built a new barrier at the dangerous areas which will be much stronger. Also the motorway has numerous passages for the bears, (tunnels, bridges etc), so they will try to "lead" the bears with some "tricks" to the right passage.


----------



## ea1969

This is a report from the Athens News Agency from last week. All of this happens, one month after the opening of the "dangerous" section.

Electrified fences to prevent bears' entrance onto Egnatia motorway

Environment, Town Planning and Public Works Minister George Souflias on Wednesday announced the upgrading of the fencing and the building of non-lethal electrified wires along portions of the Egnatia motorway spanning the breadth of northern Greece in order to prevent bears from entering the high-speed highway. Souflias made the statement at a meeting with brown bear protection organisations, following a number of deaths of the endangered species on the specific roadway, which criss-crosses much of the mountainous Pindus range of northwest Greece. The ministry will also begin a campaign to brief rural residents of the western Macedonia province on bears' behaviour and how to protect themselves against the predators when in the forest.


----------



## pijanec

mitasis said:


>


70 km/h?!? Is this one of those speed limits "ea1969" was talking about?


----------



## mitasis

No no... speed limit at that part is normally 130 km/hr but there are works ahead thats why it has this 70 km/hr sign. If u notice the sign is in yellow fond, which shows that it is a temporary works' sign.


----------



## pijanec

I thought it was a regular limit and that they put it in the square to give drivers additional warning.


----------



## christos-greece

Great photos of the Egnatia motorway (A2) @mitasis


----------



## ea1969

pijanec said:


> I thought it was a regular limit and that they put it in the square to give drivers additional warning.


The yellow square around the sign certainly indicates a temporary speed limit due to road works, but can you spot anything like this ahead? I would not be surprised if there actually some works some months ago and the signs have been left there after they finished - it is not uncommon in Greece.:bash:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Probably there are remain few small road construction, because of the sign...


----------



## mitasis

Actually at this place there are some works. It' s at the beggining of the motorway, 5 km from the greek turkish border and they are constructing a rest area which can not be seen in this pic.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Then it is exists, thanks for the info btw @mitasis


----------



## Alle

ea1969 said:


> Let’s consider to be the government of a modern European country member of the EU since 1981 and the Eurozone right from its launching. Back in 1981 your country had an equal or even better road network than countries like Spain, Portugal, Ireland or Turkey. Almost 30 years later you are lagging behind the road networks of these countries as well as some other ones like the Czech Republic, Hungary or Slovenia.
> 
> So what have you done over the years?
> 
> •	You decide to upgrade the main north-south axis of the country to a motorway (A1). You start work in 1985 and in 2009 there are still some sections missing: around Lamia, the Tempi Valley, around Platamonas and the whole Axios Interchange – Polykastro section. And note that the Lamia section left so many years is an accident blackspot. However, it was delayed as you decided to postpone the start of works until 2006 and finally to follow the existing national road alignment rather than the planned one mainly to avoid the protests of local shop owners (and voters of course) and ecological concerns as it is doubtful that a research was made when planning the new alignment. And don’t forget that drivers have been paying tolls since the 1960’s on national road 1. Then you construct most of the motorway by taxpayer’s money and EU aid and when you are almost ready, you pass the operation of the road to a private enterprise, which they are now collect the toll money and are supposed to construct the remaining sections.
> •	You start planning Egnatia Odos (A2) back in 1968! In 1990 you have just constructed a stretch near Thessaloniki and the Anilio Tunnel – the latter by itself, with no roads approaching it either side so it was used as a useful shelter for sheep by locals! Then you start working and in 2009 you have finished the work but with a number of omissions:
> o	There are no fences to prohibit the wild animals to get into the road – especially the threatened Pindos bear – and after a month of the opening of the Grevena to Metsovo section 6 bears have been killed.
> o	There are no services areas in the entire 670km long motorway and there are just a handful of parking areas. The result is a number of accidents involving cars stopped for a break (illegally) in the emergency lane and other cars that were using the emergency lane as a normal one (also illegally); in the most recent case, a 14-year old boy was killed.
> o	The guys who numbered the exits in a motorway built from nothing were not able to do a single calculation of how many exits would be built. The result is to have exits 1a, 4a, 5a, 6a, 7a, 8a, 8b, 9a, 23a, 25a, 28a, 28b, 28c and 32a!
> o	In the middle of the summer you promote your tourism by closing lanes and even a whole section of the motorway for asphalt works – note that the section near Kavala that is closed on one direction, opened for traffic just a few months ago. And as the roadworks must not be an exclusive privillege of Egnatia Odos, this is also the summer 2009 case on the A1 and the A8 as well.
> •	The Athens to Patra motorway (A8) is another A1-like story. You needed about 10 years to complete the upgrade to a motorway between Elefsina and Korinthos (about 70km) and now you have just started work on the dangerous Korinthos – Patra section, again giving the rights to a private enterprise. Of course, as in the A1 case, tolls are paid since the 1960’s and drivers are still paying tolls just to play with odds to leave this vain world earlier than expected. This is the story of the A9 as well – it was given to the same company, Olympia Odos, but still accidents occur on national road 9 between Patra and Pyrgos as you have constructed a fast level road that unfortunately has no grade separated junctions and hundreds of level crossings with unmarked agricultural lanes.
> •	You have recently characterized sections of the north axis of Kriti (Crete) as a motorway (A90). For the vast majority of its length, this motorway has a single carriageway and the temporary eastern end is a level T-junction with a rock standing proudly straight ahead.
> •	You remain the only one sizeable European country with virtually no road numbers on signs. Only Monaco and the Vatican share this privilege with you. However there are two ministerial decrees concerning national road numbering (from 1963) and motorway numbering (from… 2009). But the story is as follows:
> o	When the 1963 system was introduced, the guys had prophetically left some numbers unused probably for future use. Then some new roads were granted national road status, but hardly half a dozen of them got numbers. As 1963 was reflecting a Cold War attitude, the system also granted national road status (and numbers) even to roads leading to military airfields, but on the other hand omitted some roads that seemed to be more useful for traffic than the airfield approaches. Nevertheless, no too much of a problem, as road numbers hardly appeared on signs – you could see them mostly on separate polls here and there and almost never on direction signs.
> o	Then when motorways started to appear, there was confusion as you decided to put numbers on their direction signs. At leasr you managed to settle the thing just 17 years after the first green motorways signs appeared (1992).
> o	In 2003 – 11 years from the erection of the first motorway signs – you managed to draft your motorway signing regulations. Although all direction signs in Greece were in mixed case, the original motorway signs appeared with all capital letters, only to state that mixed case should be the law in 2003! And also while motorway numbers were appearing using the German shield and as in Germany and Switzerland without the prefix ‘A’ signed, in 2003 you decided that this prefix should be shown on signs along with the number. The result is that, one is now seeing motorways signed as 1, 6, 8, 9, 62, 64, 65, 90 and 642 and motorways signed as A2, A5, A25, A27 and A29. And the final piece of glory: In the 2003 regulations you state that exits should be numbered according to the kilometre point they are and not in the row. But up to now, the A2, A6, A62 and A64 which have exit numbers use 1, 2, 3… Who will pay if so many signs will need to change? The tax and toll payer!
> o	And adding to the above, you are not guiding the guys who erect signs, so you see whatever, one thinks is the right one. For example when travelling from Athens to Korinthos drivers see the motorway signed as 8 in the one exit and then as 8a (the replaced national road number) in the next exit and so on. Attiki Odos (A6) is a bypass of Athens, but you may also see signs towards the (A)6 near Larisa (300km to the north – they put the Larisa to Trikala national road number on a motorway shield) as well as towards the A6 just outside Igoumenitsa (500km away). On the last case you also see that the exit leads to national road 1 – this is 250km to the east – as somebody mistook the exit number as a road number.
> •	You decide to put some ridiculous speed limits on open and safe road sections, just in order to hide a police-radar behind a tree and collect money and on the other hand by doing this stupid signing, you leave drivers unaware of a danger in the case that an erected speed limit is correct. The funny thing? In 1992, a TV show calculated that if a driver would travel from Athens to Thessaloniki by obeying the speed limit signs, he/she would need 11 hours to cover the 500km distance.
> •	And finally you erect road signs and then you allow to be covered by graffiti or stickers of football fans’ clubs, locksmiths, plumbers etc. or you also do nothing when somebody who happens to be disturbed by a sign just removes it. The funny thing in this case? On their backside, road signs state that a jail term of 1 year will be imposed for any damage to the sign! But drivers cannot read a road sign that is under a Panathinaïkos, Olympiakos, AEK fan club sticker and…
> 
> Of course, the above mentioned things do not reflect just to the current government, but apply to the previous ones as well. Sorry for the long – and probably disturbing – message. I will be happy to see any comments of disagreement or agreement on this.


You should be advising the supervision of these projects. 



mitasis said:


> You are right marios. There is barrier, but actually its very weak to keep back bears from moving on to the motorway. So the government decided to built a new barrier at the dangerous areas which will be much stronger. Also the motorway has numerous passages for the bears, (tunnels, bridges etc), so they will try to "lead" the bears with some "tricks" to the right passage.


Good to hear. :cheers:

Somehow lessons are learned the hard way. I hope the trafficants were ok from those accidents.

Aestheticly those routes look great  .


----------



## mitasis

Some own pictures from the A1 motorway of Greece. This is the main greek motorway bec it is connecting the two largest metropolitan areas of the country, Athens, and Thessaloniki. The pics are taken between Volos city (A) and Tempi valley (B). At the last picture you can notice that the motorway is finishing bec the road is still under construction in Tempi valley. There is very long tunnel built there, the longest in Greece (maybe in Balkans) around 7 km, which is expected to be ready until 2011.


----------



## ovem

nice pictures mitasis! thanks for sharing. this part of the motorway is really interesting


----------



## marios1970

Very nice pics indeed! It seems that it'll be a 5 star motorway when it'll be finished. Even the finished parts are looking great!


----------



## mitasis

Thank you guys! I would like to add that this part is in Thessaly region and this motorway was constructed in late '90s. (except the Tempi valley part where the long tunell is under construction as i wrote at my last post)


----------



## christos-greece

I remember that section from my trip in Thessaloniki, last September


----------



## RelaxInPireaus

here are some videos I have uploaded recently

Egnatia Odos near Kavala
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RN8pAmP2FM

and Athens - Corinth motorway

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmjsbZicNI0

don't know how to post videos directly, sorry.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks for those videos


----------



## rick123

mitasis: lovely photos


----------



## Mateusz

When these signs on motorways were introduced ?


----------



## ea1969

Mateusz said:


> When these signs on motorways were introduced ?


This section was opened sometime in the late 1990s - I think 1998.

I don't know if the signs are the original ones, but they are wrong according to the 2003 motorway signing regulations, which state that motorways should be numbered with a prefix A (it should be shown as A1/E75 instead of 1/E75) and the letters should be mixed case (they are all in capital). Please see a previous message about the signing mess in Greece.


----------



## the daydreamer

Some photos of motorway roadworks going on in the Korinthos - Tripoli - Kalamata - Sparti sections (for more photos have a look at the Highway thread in the Hellenic Agora http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=327086):


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nice pics 

Are there plans to extend A11 onto the island of Euboea?


----------



## RelaxInPireaus

the new road is perfect !


----------



## christos-greece

ChrisZwolle said:


> Nice pics
> 
> Are there plans to extend A11 onto the island of Euboea?


Well the bridge of Chalhida its only 1x1, as you can see in the photo; there is no space to "built" a second lane in each direction









and also i dont know if there is a plan to built a new bridge, to connect Evia island 

Few photos from Athens-Lamia motorway includes Schimatari-Chalkida section:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

So the A11 is also the end of the 2x3 section from Athens northward


----------



## olahtipota

*athens future motorways*


----------



## olahtipota

half of them drawn in this image already exist


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

I took some photos today heading to Loutraki

*Part 1*


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

and

*Part 2*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Nice photos from Loutraki road; looks really in great shape



ChrisZwolle said:


> So the A11 is also the end of the 2x3 section from Athens northward


Indeed


----------



## christos-greece

Athens-Lamia motorway towards Athens:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What's the current status of the Αυτοκινητόδρομος 3 (A3) from Lamia to Grevena? I read on the German wikipedia that construction began in 2007, so you'd think they would've accomplished something by now.


----------



## Arxitektonas

ChrisZwolle said:


> What's the current status of the Αυτοκινητόδρομος 3 (A3) from Lamia to Grevena? I read on the German wikipedia that construction began in 2007, so you'd think they would've accomplished something by now.


Construction hasn't yet started because they're still on the stage of conducting geological measurements and drawing plans of the course the road will have. There isn't any official news about this project, yet. I think it is postponed in order for other (more important) works to be constructed. But, who knows?


----------



## christos-greece

Arxitektonas said:


> Construction hasn't yet started because they're still on the stage of conducting geological measurements and drawing plans of the course the road will have. There isn't any official news about this project, yet. I think it is postponed in order for other (more important) works to be constructed. But, who knows?


The construction of this motorway its very slow; in most parts are indeed in that first stage, like @Arxitektonas said. However, from my last trip to Trikala, passing by Lamia, one small section of that road was in the stage of road construction


----------



## ea1969

The final decision for the A9/E55 routing in the region of the Natura protected area of Kaïafas Lagoon will be taken by the end of November,

The EU Comission has already warned Greece to avoid building a motorway through the area; this warning has been seen as a first step before considering further legal action. The Greek government has been sizing up three possible ways for the case:

1.	To narrow down the motorway for a 500m long stretch that will run on the section of the existing national road 9 (1 wide lane in each direction) as traffic volumes do not seem to be so high in order to create frequent bottlenecks in the area.
2.	To redraw the route further inland (to the east); it seems an expensive solution as a lot of tunnels may be needed.
3.	To connect the A9 with the A7 in the area of Tripoli from Pyrgos via Olympia and Vytina (parallel to national road 74). It seems to be another expensive solution as most of the route will have to run on mountainous terrain, so a lot of tunnels and viaducts will be needed.

PS. The new government is also reconsidering the construction of new motorways in the region of Attiki (around Athens - shown in post #662).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

ea1969 said:


> PS. The new government is also reconsidering the construction of new motorways in the region of Attiki (around Athens - shown in post #662).


Well, since a leftist government was elected, that doesn't surprise me at all.


----------



## marios1970

A leftish government? Once upon a time maybe, not any more. I'm afraid there's not a significant difference nowadays between socialists and conservatives. Maybe the contructor will be different, but that's where the changes stop...


----------



## christos-greece

ChrisZwolle said:


> Well, since a leftist government was elected, that doesn't surprise me at all.


More socialist party, not leftist...

Some new photos of A1 motorway Athens-Lamia to come soon


----------



## alter100

Reconstruction Korinthos - Patra Motorway
All pictures have been taken by stadia.gr-member Pindos10


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Ah the future A8. I see some real vintage signs, I believe this road was one of the first main roads in Greece and probably on the Peloponnese peninsula. 

Many maps already sign this road as a dual carriageway.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ The A8 motorway will be a great road indeed, when of course it completed


----------



## ea1969

ChrisZwolle said:


> Ah the future A8. I see some real vintage signs, I believe this road was one of the first main roads in Greece and probably on the Peloponnese peninsula.
> 
> Many maps already sign this road as a dual carriageway.


The section Athens - Korinthos was first opened in November 1962, except the section Megara - Kineta (Kakia Skala pass) which opened in late 1964 with motorway characteristics. The section Korinthos - Patra was first opened in December 1969 as a 14m width single-carriageway expressway except the Aigio bypass which opened in 1973 with motorway characteristics. Until the early 1980s the Korinthos - Patra section was considered fast and safe, but as traffic volumes increased significally it has become a huge (deadly) accident spot.

PS. Looking at some signs on the picture above, one can see the indication 8A, which was used for the national road to distinguish it from the old road (8), but it is not valid for the motorway (A8).


----------



## christos-greece

A1 motorway near Athens:


















toll-post:


----------



## Nik the Greek

The New Site from T.E.O (Toll Collect in Greece)

http://www.teo.org.gr/


----------



## rick123

alter100: thank you for the photos.. they are simply wonderful..


----------



## ea1969

National road 1 (E75) at Tempi Valley will be closed for at least a month due to massive landslides on Thursday morning. An Italian engineer of the company that is responsible for the A1 motorway construction in the area was killed.

Therefore, just before the Christmas holidays, drivers will have either to use national roads 3 and 13 (A1 - Larisa - Elassona - Katerini - A1), or national road 3 and A2 Egnatia Odos (A1 - Larisa - Kozani - Veroia - A1) or the provincial network that bypasses the valley from the side of the sea. However all these solutions will certainly cause long delays as the suggested routes will not be able to cater for the additional traffic.


----------



## christos-greece

ea1969 said:


> National road 1 (E75) at Tempi Valley will be closed for at least a month due to massive landslides on Thursday morning. An Italian engineer of the company that is responsible for the A1 motorway construction in the area was killed.
> 
> Therefore, just before the Christmas holidays, drivers will have either to use national roads 3 and 13 (A1 - Larisa - Elassona - Katerini - A1), or national road 3 and A2 Egnatia Odos (A1 - Larisa - Kozani - Veroia - A1) or the provincial network that bypasses the valley from the side of the sea. However all these solutions will certainly cause long delays as the suggested routes will not be able to cater for the additional traffic.


That event is front page news in every Greek newspaper today...


----------



## Nik the Greek

And here the gruesome Pictures from the Tempi Valley.
This is a greek Newspaper-site, but Pictures speak any Language.

http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.gallery&id=347&m=49240#gallery-item-container


----------



## Nik the Greek

This are the Detour Roads.Look the Map

http://www.aegeanmotorway.gr/pdf/press/181209entemp.pdf


----------



## YU-AMC

^ Thanks for the map bro.


----------



## christos-greece

Nik the Greek said:


> This are the Detour Roads.Look the Map
> 
> http://www.aegeanmotorway.gr/pdf/press/181209entemp.pdf


"Application not found" i saw this when i tried to enter the site...i think its broken. Do you have an alternative site?


----------



## Nik the Greek

Check the Aegeanmotorway.gr Home site, and click on red window Announcement, after that they open the Map.

Or look here i made a Map with detour Roads, but is a old Map without complete A-2 (Egnatia-Motorway)

Directions from Athens:

Detour in Yellow color is for Cars within 3,5t is a small road through the small villages Agia-Melivia-Koutsoupia-Stomio-Omolio back to National Road 1.

Detour in Blue color is for Vehicles within 7,5t National Road 3 Larisa-Elassona-Mikro Eleftheroxori- from here follow the National Road 13 Ag.Dimitrios-Katerini back to Motorway A-1

Detour in Black color is for Trucks/Bus over 7,5t National Road 3 from Larisa-Ellasona-Servia-Kozani to Interchange 12 on Motorway A-2, from here to direction Thessaloniki within Interchange Klidi A-1.


<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikos974/4199679483/" title="central Greece 2 by nikos974, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2753/4199679483_07c7b44f82_b.jpg" width="752" height="1024" alt="central Greece 2" /></a>


----------



## Nik the Greek

Here is the Link for my Map.

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2753/4199679483_07c7b44f82_b.jpg


----------



## Nik the Greek

My friend from Greece tell me, the Drivers to drive before the Christmas Holidays towards North Greece or South Greece it’s better to go over this Detour because at this days they have too much traffic on classic Detours.

From Athens to Thessaloniki and backwards = Lamia-Domokos (N.R 3)-Sofades-Karditsa-Trikala (N.R 30)-Kalambaka (N.R 6)-Panagia I/C to the Motorway A-2.Or Panagia-Grevena via National Road 15.
This Detour is in good Condition, but only a part between Neo Monastiri and Karditsa and Trikala-Kalambaka is a Motor Road with 2 lanes in each direction

And here my Update Map:
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4011/4203293765_98d4b5a6f8_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

Nik the Greek said:


> My friend from Greece tell me, the Drivers to drive before the Christmas Holidays towards North Greece or South Greece it’s better to go over this Detour because at this days they have too much traffic on classic Detours.
> 
> From Athens to Thessaloniki and backwards = *Lamia-Domokos (N.R 3)-Sofades-Karditsa-Trikala (N.R 30)-Kalambaka* (N.R 6)-Panagia I/C to the Motorway A-2.Or Panagia-Grevena via National Road 15.
> This Detour is in good Condition, but only a part between Neo Monastiri and Karditsa and Trikala-Kalambaka is a Motor Road with 2 lanes in each direction
> 
> And here my Update Map:
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4011/4203293765_98d4b5a6f8_b.jpg


In the black letters type the distance in hours is at least 5 hours without stop for cafe etc... i know because of the location of Trikala, and Kalampaka which its about 1 hour from Trikala


----------



## panda80

christos-greece said:


> In the black letters type the distance in hours is at least 5 hours without stop for cafe etc... i know because of the location of Trikala, and Kalampaka which its about 1 hour from Trikala


1 hour? Kalampaka is just 15-20 minutes from trikala.


----------



## Nik the Greek

The Aegean Motorway Company have uptade the Detour/Deviation Map.

http://www.aegeanmotorway.gr/pdf/press/181209entemp.pdf


----------



## Nik the Greek

* update


----------



## christos-greece

panda80 said:


> 1 hour? Kalampaka is just 15-20 minutes from trikala.


I think not... if not 1 hour, at least 40 minutes are...


----------



## wyqtor

christos-greece said:


> I think not... if not 1 hour, at least 40 minutes are...


I also remember 20 mins or so... Also the road is 4 lanes.


----------



## panda80

wyqtor said:


> I also remember 20 mins or so... Also the road is 4 lanes.


Yes, and there are only 20kms.Maybe Christos drove the road when there were enlargement works, then it was really awful.


----------



## treichard

Thanks ea1969 for the reference posts. They are helpful and answered some of my questions. I'm going to naively ignore your last warning for just a moment. Chris, I found the same mismatch of the route numbers in my web searching, too.

Is the official numbering system available online? I saw in an earlier post that ea1969 had found an official source where some of the 3-digit route numbers weren't legible, but I didn't spot a link and couldn't find it in my own searching. The only Greek I know is Google-Translate-Greek.

On motorway overlaps like A1/A2 and A2/A25, are both routes signed continuously?

In the A8/A8A case, is it that the twinned sections are _supposed _to be A8 and the single-carriageway sections EO8a? Same question about A90/EO90?

My 2007 Frommers Europe atlas shows exit numbers 1-61 for A2, without any suffixes. I wonder if there was a plan to renumber those exits and Frommers expected it to be done, but then the A2 motorway company decided not to bother "fixing" them and left the 1-43 + suffixes system in place. Frommers' exit numbers for other A routes match what I found on the Motorway Exits and German Wikipedia sites (whose source for the numbers isn't noted), so it's odd that they got just A2's wrong.


----------



## christos-greece

ChrisZwolle said:


> A11 is a branch of A1 near Chaldiki. It was completed somewhere late 2009, you can see it U/C in Google Earth.


Its not Chaldiki, its Chalkida Chris


----------



## ea1969

_I'm going to naively ignore your last warning for just a moment.
_
Unfortunately, I would insist to my point. Anyway, except on motorways you may find only extremely limited signs bearing road numbers (and in some cases they are wrong)!

_Is the official numbering system available online? I saw in an earlier post that ea1969 had found an official source where some of the 3-digit route numbers weren't legible, but I didn't spot a link and couldn't find it in my own searching.
_
Unfortunately the link is in Greek only (available at www.ggde.gr), but please note that somehow the January 2009 decision file is a corrupted file! Anyway, I’ve got the map on a jpg. format, but it is of a very bad quality and I am not 100% sure for the 3-digit numbers either (only A642 is signed anyway). This is a decision about current and future motorways only and anyone interested may send me a pm with an e-mail address and I will send it, although I doubt if you can read it. The national road numbering system – dated from 1963 – is shown almost correctly on the German Wikipedia. Since it was published, only a handful of new numbers have been assigned (8a, 9a, 10, 73). The system is well outdated with some main roads or new sections having no numbers and some other useless roads having numbers (these lead to military airfields – some of them are almost unused nowadays, some archaelogical sites and in a case in a monastery!). But as I have said there are almost no road numbers on signs outside motorways so no problem. If you ask an average Greek driver to tell you which is national road 5, in 90%+ of the cases the answer will be “I do not know”.

_On motorway overlaps like A1/A2 and A2/A25, are both routes signed continuously?
_
On the case of A1/A2, yes. Up to now A25 is signed only north from the A2. The Eastern Ring of Thessaloniki and the route to Moudania are signed with blue (non-motorway) signs with no road numbers of course.

_In the A8/A8A case, is it that the twinned sections are supposed to be A8 and the single-carriageway sections EO8a? Same question about A90/EO90?
_
On the A8 case you see 8 on a motorway numbering shield in one exit and then 8A in the next one (according to the regulations it should be A8 – motorway signing regulations can be found at http://library.tee.gr/digital/books_notee/book_58034/book_58034_contents.htm – in Greek but the diagrams are of great help). As I said before they have mixed the motorway number with the road that progressively is upgraded. There should be no 8A on a motorway numbering shield. Along the A90/EO90 you see some green motorway signs with number 90 (not A90 as it should be) and of course no numbers on sections signed in blue.

_My 2007 Frommers Europe atlas shows exit numbers 1-61 for A2, without any suffixes. I wonder if there was a plan to renumber those exits and Frommers expected it to be done, but then the A2 motorway company decided not to bother "fixing" them and left the 1-43 + suffixes system in place. Frommers' exit numbers for other A routes match what I found on the Motorway Exits and German Wikipedia sites (whose source for the numbers isn't noted), so it's odd that they got just A2's wrong._

The company responsible for the construction and maintenance of Egnatia Odos (A2) say that for the moment they will go on with the “1-43 plus suffixes” (silly) system. And I say silly as the motorway was built from nothing so they could have numbered the potential exits correctly and not addind suffixes. Also numbers on the A6, A62, A64, A65 and A642 are correct (and signed) as shown on the motorways-exitlists site, while those on the A7, A8 and A71 have been assigned but have not put in signs yet.

I hope that this may clarify the unclarified!


----------



## Angelos

ea1969, they have installed a new sign after the Artemisio tunnel showing A7 but without E-Routes number


----------



## blagun

When will be ready the whole motorway Thessaloniki-Seres-Promahon? The southern part till the top of the mountain between Thess/niki and Seres is already in use, as well the last 10 km to the Bulgarian border. But the bridge over Strimon River, the knot near Seres and the link Seres-Siderocastro are far from completion.


----------



## treichard

ea1969 said:


> On the A8 case you see 8 on a motorway numbering shield in one exit and then 8A in the next one (according to the regulations it should be A8 – motorway signing regulations can be found at http://library.tee.gr/digital/books_notee/book_58034/book_58034_contents.htm – in Greek but the diagrams are of great help). As I said before they have mixed the motorway number with the road that progressively is upgraded. There should be no 8A on a motorway numbering shield. Along the A90/EO90 you see some green motorway signs with number 90 (not A90 as it should be) and of course no numbers on sections signed in blue.


Yes, you clarified what I was asking about (thanks!), except for one part. I've been researching the present state of motorways in many European countries, and Greece has been one of the toughest to learn some details about.

Let me rephrase my earlier question:

Suppose that today I am driving on a motorway-standard part of the main highway between Athina and Patra, then I continue onto a substandard, two-lane, one-carriageway section of that highway, and soon I'll reach the next section, which is motorway standard. Ignoring any signs that may or may not have mistakes on them, when I'm driving on that substandard one-carriageway section, am I driving on what is officially called A8 or EO8a?

And is the answer the same for A90/EO90 and other highways that have substandard sections between motorway-standard sections?


----------



## ea1969

treichard said:


> Suppose that today I am driving on a motorway-standard part of the main highway between Athina and Patra, then I continue onto a substandard, two-lane, one-carriageway section of that highway, and soon I'll reach the next section, which is motorway standard. Ignoring any signs that may or may not have mistakes on them, when I'm driving on that substandard one-carriageway section, am I driving on what is officially called A8 or EO8a?
> 
> And is the answer the same for A90/EO90 and other highways that have substandard sections between motorway-standard sections?


If I have understood the question well, the answer is that the Elefsina (20km west of Athens) to Korinthos section (A7/A8 interchange) is a motorway (A8). The rest up to Patra is still signed (and is also legally considered) as an expressway (EO8a - by "expressway" I mean Motor Road, Autostrasse, Voie rapide, Superstrada etc.). However I expect that when the upgraded sections come to existence that will change into A8 too.

For A90/EO90, I know that legally the Kastelli Kissamou (at the west end of the axis) to Gouves (east of Irakleio) section is considered legally as motorway A90, but only sections between Hania and Rethymno are signed in green (I am not 100% sure however, so any help from the people of Crete is welcome), while the rest is EO90. In fact the Agios Nikolaos to Siteia section will not be upgraded to motorway standard.

Have a happy new year!!!:banana:


----------



## ea1969

RelaxInPireaus said:


> Thank you very much !
> 
> There is something like a castle on the 6th photo.... What is it there on the left mountain?


Yes, it is the medieval castle of Korinthos (Akrokorinthos).


----------



## ovem

Are there any news about E-65 highway? I know there are few construction sites along the route. Is there an official high quality map? There's no official website though. Strange :weird:


----------



## ea1969

ovem said:


> Are there any news about E-65 highway? I know there are few construction sites along the route. Is there an official high quality map? There's no official website though. Strange :weird:


First of all, let's explain the E65 designation. As we know at the moment, E65 runs from Kozani to Lamia via Larisa and Farsala. However, the Geneva Convention that regulates E-roads, states that these may be rerouted if a better quality road is constructed. In the case of the A3, when it is completed the E65 will be rerouted from Kozani to Panagia (A2, in common route with the E90) and then follow the A3 to Lamia (via Trikala and Karditsa, in common route to the E92 up to Trikala).

There are some construction sites near Kalampaka, between Trikala and Karditsa and near Domokos as well as some preliminary works at the future interchange with the A1/E75 south of Lamia. I think that construction runs on a slow pace.

It seems that there is no official site and a good quality map at the moment.


----------



## nastyathenian

This is the latest video from A2 (Egnatia) uploaded on youtube:





 
More than 6 bln euros were spent on a motorway that is almost empty. hno:
I’d rather see that money spent on Athens metro than on a road that serves mainly Turkish and Bulgarian truck drivers.


----------



## Danielk2

what does that sign right after the tunnel with a car and a red slash mean??


----------



## ChrisZwolle

€ 8.8 million per km. That's not expensive at all considering the number of bridges and tunnels. Also, it took over 10 years to complete this motorway, which breaks it down to about € 600 million per year of investment. This is significant, but not mind-boggling. Also, most of the funding was covered by EU funds.


----------



## mapman:cz

Danielk2 said:


> what does that sign right after the tunnel with a car and a red slash mean??


I'd guess sth like "you may now switch the lights off"... There is the one without red slash before tunnel as well, that might be saying "turn the lights on"...


----------



## Danielk2

actually, 6.5-9.5 million € is the average price of motorways in Denmark withput bridges and tunnels. I would say that's rather inexpensive


----------



## nastyathenian

The point is that all that money could have been spent on more useful roads and railways. The whole idea behind Egnatia was that Greece could become a transport hub in the Balkans, i.e. trucks from neighboring countries would reach Western Europe through Greece. Truly developed countries, such as Switzerland and Austria, do whatever they can to keep foreign trucks away from their roads. Greece did just the opposite. The result is that we have a super motorway in areas where it is not needed, while the road between Athens and Salonica is not a complete motorway yet.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Trying to stop truck traffic is like trying to limit economic growth. And it's not like the reduction of trucks in Switzerland and Austria is a big success, they only increase transportation costs, and nobody gets better with that (except for the government). 

One of the main issues in the European union is regional development. They did a good job in Spain building dozens of Autovías which were economically not completely necessary, but it prevents the countryside from running empty. 

A good infrastructure is a foundation for minimum service levels, like medical infrastructure, schools, shops, civic services etcetera. Before the construction of A2, northern Greece was only accessible via long-distance national roads that run through mountainous areas and have high accident rates. The construction of this motorway will strengthen regional towns along the motorway and their surrounding rural areas.


----------



## nastyathenian

You seem to know Greece very well. The problem is that in Northern Greece there is only 1 city with a notable population, namely Salonica. All other towns have less than 100.000 inhabitants. How many European countries have a 4-lane motorway linking a series of towns of 50 or 70 k?


----------



## Danielk2

all western european countries.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yeah, in the Netherlands, there is no city over 40,000 without a motorway connection. Some cities and town in Spain are even significantly smaller with a motorway connection.


----------



## ea1969

It is also a 200 Euros fine in Greece (Highway Code - Article 29 Paragraph 10), but who cares actually? There are always drivers using the lane and a lot of cases of (even fatal) accidents as they may fall into a stopped car (it depends if it is in a breakdown or stopped - also illegally!).


----------



## philimonas

In Greece it's the same, plus you lose your driver's license and your car's plates for 20 days. But this doesn't mean much...!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

imo, the main problem in Europe is traffic rules enforcement is way too automatized, and focused on speed. Because that's about the only thing you can easily enforce without a lot of manpower. If the police would instead patrol the roads more, and fine violations such as reckless driving, illegally using the shoulder, dangerous passing, tailgating, etc, such violations would drop significantly. Now nobody cares about it, because the chance of getting caught is very minimal.

Compare Europe to the United States where they are much more active patrolling the roads in police and undercover cars. I have never seen the police pull someone over in the past 100,000 kilometers I drove in the Netherlands.


----------



## philimonas

I think it would be possible to have cameras that record illegal shoulder running. We already have a system for the bus lanes (although it hardly ever works, as most cameras are destroyed :nuts, maybe the same system could be used?


----------



## ea1969

Chris, you are absolutely right. 

As far as the case of the emergency lane is concerned, I doubt that all police staff know the rule. The reason of this, originates to the construction of the then "new" national roads 1 and 8a in the 1950's and 1960's when there was mostly one a half lane in each direction with the half one indicated by a continuous white line, but was/is used for slow traffic to allow overtaking by faster drivers. So when motorways were constructed Greek drivers (which are mostly badly trained - quite a lot used to/still bribe to get the driving license) thought/think that it is quite one more 'slow' lane.


----------



## nastyathenian

mitasis said:


> And so important, since last summer tourism at Ionian sea resorts, during a crisis time, has been risen due to "internal" turism because of Egnatia motorway.


If we want to construct motorways in order to promote tourism in Greece, the most adequate place is Crete. That island was visited by 2.700.000 tourists in its record year 2008, yet it has almost no roads that could be qualified as “motorways”. The previous conservative government excluded Crete from motorway construction plans, obviously because of its overwhelming support for the socialists. 

The new socialist government plans to upgrade the northern road axis to a motorway (link in Greek):

http://enosikatanaloton.blogspot.com/2010/01/blog-post_05.html

We’ll know more details later this month.


----------



## panda80

nastyathenian said:


> If we want to construct motorways in order to promote tourism in Greece, the most adequate place is Crete. That island was visited by 2.700.000 tourists in its record year 2008, yet it has almost no roads that could be qualified as “motorways”. The previous conservative government excluded Crete from motorway construction plans, obviously because of its overwhelming support for the socialists.
> 
> The new socialist government plans to upgrade the northern road axis to a motorway (link in Greek):
> 
> http://enosikatanaloton.blogspot.com/2010/01/blog-post_05.html
> 
> We’ll know more details later this month.



You are right, but tourists are coming to Crete by air or by sea, while on the continental Greece they are coming mainly by car. That's the difference.


----------



## ovem

panda80 said:


> You are right, but tourists are coming to Crete by air or by sea, while on the continental Greece they are coming mainly by car. That's the difference.


Definately no. Only some tourists form Balkans come by car (not a big number of them though). Most people from FYROM or Bulgaria come by train. From Albania, most of them use buses. From Turkey, almost everyone uses Airplanes except for some students-tourists who use the train.


----------



## christos-greece

ea1969 said:


> It is also a 200 Euros fine in Greece (Highway Code - Article 29 Paragraph 10), but who cares actually? There are always drivers using the lane and a lot of cases of (even fatal) accidents as they may fall into a stopped car (it depends if it is in a breakdown or stopped - also illegally!).


Indeed, in especially single line roads, examble outside Lamia, the using a lot those lines...



philimonas said:


> I think it would be possible to have cameras that record illegal shoulder running. We already have a system for the bus lanes (although it hardly ever works, as most cameras are destroyed :nuts, maybe the same system could be used?


Most of the cameras even in the center of Athens are indeed "dead", in the rest of motorway system i dont know if cameras exists (perhaps in toll posts)


----------



## philimonas

On motorways there are cameras for speeding. Recently (last year or so) many new ones have been installed. However, there is a difference between the two types.


----------



## panda80

ovem said:


> Definately no. Only some tourists form Balkans come by car (not a big number of them though). Most people from FYROM or Bulgaria come by train. From Albania, most of them use buses. From Turkey, almost everyone uses Airplanes except for some students-tourists who use the train.


How you can go by train to Ioannina and Zagori?
At least from Romania, most people are coming to Greece with their personal cars or buses. The ones going by plane go mainly to the islands.


----------



## Aggelos

> More than 6 bln euros were spent on a motorway that is almost empty.


its not empty...
for example on the video showed before filmed by *pindos10* and *corfu*

was *in the few parts that had not traffic with alot of cars...
*
*pindos10* told me,that *they were trying to avoid the dense traffic ,so the video to be with the road empty,and clear to see..*

the thessalonki igoumenitsa egnatia road is *the main connection of western with eastern greece*..even from Patras ,where I live..the fastest and cheaper way now is over the Rio bridge to ioannina and next to Thessaloniki...*the public transportation Ktel busses go through there now*

*The traffic is continuous ...its the big pass through Pindos mountain backbone..*


----------



## ea1969

ovem said:


> Are there any news about E-65 highway? I know there are few construction sites along the route. Is there an official high quality map? There's no official website though. Strange :weird:


http://www.kentrikiodos.gr/


----------



## alter100

Some photos from the motorway Korinthos - Tripolis (near Artemisio)


----------



## ovem

This is an old video uploaded one and a half year ago, showing Part of the PATHE highway. It's the part over Agios Konstantinos


----------



## ovem

And also have a look at this one, also posted about a year and a half ago. 
This is a part of Egnatia highway. I think it's the video quality that makes this one to look brighter. Both parts were ready at the same period.


----------



## christos-greece

Its true that bypass of Megalopolis its finally open (includes 2 long km tunnels, 1 in each direction)?


----------



## Kahuna13

Hello! I was wondering if anybody could tell when this highway project started and how much has it cost?


----------



## mitasis

Some pictures I took last weekend on A2 motorway on the most mountainous part of the road between Grevena and Ioannina.


----------



## christos-greece

Great photos from Egnatia motorway, mitasis  btw that section was the last u/c part of Egnatia?


----------



## panda80

When it snowed in the region? When I was there around 1st of January there was no snow, even in Vasilitsa ski resort, which lies at 1800m a.s.l.hno: Instead, there was a powerful wind, which was about to throw me off the road on Arachtos bridge.


----------



## Angelos

it snowed last week and also more snow is expected for this weekend, even in nafplio where i live


----------



## christos-greece

Those days are cold and snow... that's why all snow machines in Greek motorways are stand by


----------



## treichard

Which parts of A1 are not yet up to motorway standard? When will the remaining sections be completed?


----------



## panda80

treichard said:


> Which parts of A1 are not yet up to motorway standard? When will the remaining sections be completed?


The section through Tempi valley is not yet completed, a small section around Platamonas and Thessaloniki-Polikastro. Motorway is U/C in the Tempi valley, the section will be open around 2012.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

How about that section near Lamia around the Malian Gulf?


----------



## panda80

ChrisZwolle said:


> How about that section near Lamia around the Malian Gulf?


You are right, I forgot about it. However some parts there were finished in the last years, mainly on the northern sector of Malian Gulf. But I can't say exactly what sections are still to be finished around Lamia.


----------



## philimonas

Actually, mainly the southern part has been completed 
Have a look at this map.
The map is a little old but I think that there haven't been any new sections of motorway yet.

The yellow parts of the motorway were constructed long ago.
The green part was opened in September 2007.
The blue parts were opened in April 2008.
The orange part was opened in September 2008.
The red parts are still under construction.

On the southern (green) and northern (red) parts there are some tunnels, while the rest is mostly flat.


----------



## treichard

Thanks. That gulf map is helpful.

Also, which part north of A2 is still not done? A2 to EO2, or further north by Polikastro? I see that Google's Satellite View shows much of it missing a carriageway, but of course I don't know how outdated the imagery is.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A2 is completed. Last section opened in 2009.



> Die Autobahn A2 wurde am 7. Juli 2009 mit der Verkehrsfreigabe der Tunnel Tyria und Agios Kostandinos fertig gestellt.


The A2 opened on July 7th, 2009 with the opening of tunnels Tyria and Agios Konstandinos.


----------



## treichard

I meant the part of A1 that's north of A2.
http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=40.874065,22.651062&spn=0.753887,0.975037&z=10


----------



## ea1969

treichard said:


> I meant the part of A1 that's north of A2.


It is doubtful if this section will be upgraded as most of the traffic from Europe has been diverted through Italy and Igoumenitsa and then via the A2. It was a trend that started when war in ex-Yugoslavia erupted and now the completion of the A2 helps. It seems that the situation is still at a research level.

Just to mention that the section between Polykastro exit and the border has motorway characteristics (dual-carriageway and 2+2 lanes plus hard shoulder).


----------



## christos-greece

ChrisZwolle said:


> How about that section near Lamia around the Malian Gulf?


Few parts near Lamia are totally completed, also Central Greece road (Lamia - Trikala) is u/c


----------



## ChrisZwolle

ea1969 said:


> Just to mention that the section between Polykastro exit and the border has motorway characteristics (dual-carriageway and 2+2 lanes plus hard shoulder).


Most maps sign Gefyra - Polykastro as a motorway as well... (including Gmaps). It's an express road with grade-separation, but only one carriageway. Only the interchange at Gefyra is dual carriageway, even with six lanes for a very short section. 

Technically, it shouldn't be a problem to upgrade Chalastra - Polykastro to 2x2 lanes. Enough space, and the area is as flat as it can be, I believe it is the flattest area in all of Greece.


----------



## philimonas

Actually, the road, although single carriageway, is marked as a motorway! (Green signs etc). It mostly is a very wide 1+1 road, with shoulders as wide as the driving lanes. So in essence they only need to build shoulders and a median.

The 2x2 part, between Polykastro and the border is a fine place for speed tickets... at people with non-Greek plates!
The limit is 110Km/h and once we were stopped in an Austrian car doing less than 120km/h. At the same spot, a taxi was overtaking a Czech driver and the policemen stopped the Czech, not the Greek taxi! Welcome to Greece!


----------



## Angelos

i ll post some picture from attiki odos and A8, sorry if have posted some of them again 





entering attiki odos


----------



## rick123

No need to be sorry . Nice..


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Yes, indeed nice photos...


----------



## mitasis

Some pics from A2 Motorway (egnatia odos). There are from the western part of the road, between Grevena and Veria towns.

All the pictures are taken by me on 13/2/2010


----------



## christos-greece

At least now Egnatia motorway is a beautiful completed motorway...


----------



## scurt/2

Is there a plan to link A2 (Egnatia Odos) with the island of Corfu? 
And if "yes", how would that be? Through a bridge or through an undersea tunnel? 
And where? In north, at the narrowmost spot of the strait (would the albanians agree?) Or in south (four times wider the stretch of water...)?


----------



## ea1969

scurt/2 said:


> Is there a plan to link A2 (Egnatia Odos) with the island of Corfu?
> And if "yes", how would that be? Through a bridge or through an undersea tunnel?
> And where? In north, at the narrowmost spot of the strait (would the albanians agree?) Or in south (four times wider the stretch of water...)?


Although I have seen discussion about this in another forum, I doubt that this could be done in the near future. The EU aid money are now diverted to the newer members of the Union, the Greek economy is not at its best and also it seems difficult and economically unprofitable for a contractor to construct the link and claim the toll money as in the cases of other big projects (Athens Airport, motorways etc.).


----------



## rick123

mitasis: Simply wonderful shots!


----------



## Мартин

The pictures from the Egnatia Odos motorway are simply beautiful. Mitasis, if you have some more, please post them!


----------



## mitasis

Thank you guys... more coming very soon!


----------



## EuroDance

Mates, I need your help...

I have to create a presentation about the Greek transport infrastructure, but it's hard to find any specific information. Could you tell me what's the approximate length of the Greek national road system (including motorways and national roads of other class)? It's important, since I have no much time to complete the presentation. Thanks in advance for any useful info!


----------



## Mateusz

Have a look at Wikipedia first. It's good for basic information


----------



## EuroDance

Mateusz said:


> Have a look at Wikipedia first. It's good for basic information


Already looked in there. I found some info about most of the motorways, but there is no info about the full lenght of the national road system (including motorways, 1st class roads, 2nd class roads, etc.).


----------



## ea1969

EuroDance said:


> Mates, I need your help...
> 
> I have to create a presentation about the Greek transport infrastructure, but it's hard to find any specific information. Could you tell me what's the approximate length of the Greek national road system (including motorways and national roads of other class)? It's important, since I have no much time to complete the presentation. Thanks in advance for any useful info!


Do you think there will be one to get you an answer? We are talking about Greece and if you have a look in previous sections of this thread you may understand why:bash:

Trying to have a look at Greek sites about your question, I found a guy who was asking the same in a forum after he had made numerous phone calls to the Ministry of Infrastructure, Transportation and Networks. Of course, nobody was able to answer and the forum members gave very rough and contrasting estimations!hno:

I think that motorways (fully open to traffic) have a length of around 2,000 to 2,500km, national roads an approximate length of 11,000km and provincial roads have a length of 33,000km. If you add the urban and other local roads the whole network's length is in the region of 200,000km.

You chose a difficult thing for a presentation.


----------



## EuroDance

Thanks for the info.

P.S.: If it depended on me, I wouldn't have chosen such a difficult thing for the thesis...


----------



## christos-greece

The length of Greek motorways and roads is:
Athens-Lamia-Thessaloniki = 500km
Athens-Korinthos-Kalamata = 210km
Athens-Patra = 223km
Igoumenitsa-Alexandroupoli = almost 600km
Chania-Heraklion-Ag. Nikolaos = almost 190km


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I calculated the Greek motorway network to be at 1.797 km back in summer 2009.


----------



## christos-greece

ChrisZwolle said:


> I calculated the Greek motorway network to be at 1.797 km back in summer 2009.


Mine calculations is almost the same with yours: 1.723km


----------



## ea1969

A1 --> ~500km (Stylida and Tempi sections missing)
A2 --> ~600km
A5 --> 80km ready
A6/A62/A64/A65/A642 --> ~75km
A7 --> 106km ready
A8 --> 108km ready
A9 --> 20km ready
A11 --> 16km
A25 --> ~120km ready
A27 --> 36km ready
A29 --> 51km ready
A90 --> 180km (length officially designated as motorway - although most of it with single carriageway).

This makes about 1850 to 1900km.


----------



## EuroDance

Thank you very much, guys! Your help is really appreciated!


----------



## christos-greece

ea1969 said:


> A1 --> ~500km (Stylida and *Tempi section*s missing)
> A2 --> ~600km
> A5 --> 80km ready
> A6/A62/A64/A65/A642 --> ~75km
> A7 --> 106km ready
> A8 --> 108km ready
> A9 --> 20km ready
> A11 --> 16km
> A25 --> ~120km ready
> A27 --> 36km ready
> A29 --> 51km ready
> A90 --> 180km (length officially designated as motorway - although most of it with single carriageway).
> 
> This makes about 1850 to 1900km.


If you talking about the section before the city of Lamia (Athens > Lamia) this part is completed


----------



## ea1969

christos-greece said:


> If you talking about the section before the city of Lamia (Athens > Lamia) this part is completed


I mean the section Agia Marina - Stylida - Karavomylos, which bypasses Stylida from the north (mountain). I do not think it is ready yet.


----------



## christos-greece

ea1969 said:


> I mean the section Agia Marina - Stylida - Karavomylos, which bypasses Stylida from the north (mountain). I do not think it is ready yet.


That part its u/c indeed


----------



## Angelos

This is the site of Olympia Odos, there is a nice video about this new road http://www.olympiaodos.gr/index.php?ID=video_EL


----------



## RelaxInPireaus

Do you count Thessaloniki - Nea Moudania road as motorway?


----------



## Angelos

christos-greece said:


> In few days the section of Korinthos - Tripoli - Kalamata motorway (Megalopoli by-pass) will be open, as a friend told me


Do you know the exact date ! ????


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Probably before the Easter (its in 4 April)


----------



## Doctor Wu

Hello Greek motorway addicts:banana:


ea1969 said:


> National road 1 (E75) at Tempi Valley will be closed for at least a month due to massive landslides on Thursday morning. An Italian engineer of the company that is responsible for the A1 motorway construction in the area was killed.


Could someone inform me is the damage repaired?


----------



## christos-greece

^^ From the news in one of the major greek tv channels, they hope to open the road in few days or weeks time (probably after the Easter)


----------



## Doctor Wu

Thanks christos-greece. I hope that when I come there in the end of June, there will be no need to do a retour.


----------



## Doctor Wu

Hello. My next question is : which local petrol station brands do you recommend to a foreign tourist travelling on E-75? Except from paneuropean brands like OMV Shell or BP, I would like to know which national fuel company is trustworthy.
And is the distance between gas stations on the highway standard – ca. 50 kms?


----------



## christos-greece

About the National road 1 (E75) at Tempi Valley: officially from the news, will be open at this Thursday and will be closed again at 11 of April (for further constructions)

About your question, Doctor Wu: except of those you said you can also choose Elin or EKO.


----------



## marios1970

christos-greece said:


> About the National road 1 (E75) at Tempi Valley: officially from the news, will be open at this Thursday and will be closed again at 11 of April (for further constructions)
> 
> About your question, Doctor Wu: except of those you said you can also choose Elin or EKO.


Christo since you know more about the current situation of the roads, do you know what is going on with the works in Korinthos-Patra part, because i'll travel to Ioannina for the Easter period and i've heard that because of the works driving is quite difficult and dangerous especially the night time.
Thank you.


----------



## Doctor Wu

Thank you again, christos-greece.
So it seems that the damages are almost fixed, because the road can be open to the traffic for a short time.
Unless someone announces the full opening, I will ask the question again in beginning of June. Keeping the fingers crossed for you Greeks :yes:


----------



## christos-greece

marios1970 said:


> Christo since you know more about the current situation of the roads, do you know what is going on with the works in Korinthos-Patra part, because i'll travel to Ioannina for the Easter period and i've heard that because of the works driving is quite difficult and dangerous especially the night time.
> Thank you.


I dont have any info from news or other sites about that section; but yes the driving there is may difficult especially at night


----------



## Angelos

Today 15 km were given to traffic, part of A7 tripolis - Kalamata along with a 1300 metres tunnel and several cut and covers, the next section which is ΑΘΗΝΑΙΟ-ΤΡΙΠΟΛΗ which is 20 km will be given to traffic this summer! Lots of photos follow, All credits go to stadia.gr member Stavros86

this is the map with the whole project ( the part which was given to traffic is the purple and the green will be given this summer)
http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/7476/dsc03117z.jpg

anyone hungry  ??
http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/1750/dsc03107large.jpg

ok now, this is the south entrance coming from tripolis intersecting with the old national road, they have built a roundabout
http://imgcash5.imageshack.us/img291/9112/dsc03204large.jpg
http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/9295/dsc03099large.jpg
http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/5938/dsc03102large.jpg

Entering the motorway
http://img686.imageshack.us/img686/4889/dsc03104large.jpg
http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/2511/dsc03105large.jpg

ramp to enter the motorway
http://www.stadia.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1436&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=3750
http://www.stadia.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1436&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=3750
http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/971/1000559large.jpg

Ραψωμάτη tunnel
http://imgcash5.imageshack.us/img175/4890/dsc03129large.jpg
http://imgcash5.imageshack.us/img153/7209/dsc03130large.jpg
http://imgcash5.imageshack.us/img192/7766/dsc03131large.jpg
http://imgcash2.imageshack.us/img59/2860/dsc03133large.jpg

the first cut and cover
http://imgcash4.imageshack.us/img210/9286/dsc03134large.jpg

the second 
http://imgcash2.imageshack.us/img130/420/dsc03137large.jpg

http://imgcash5.imageshack.us/img248/4108/dsc03141large.jpg
http://imgcash4.imageshack.us/img15/2633/dsc03142large.jpg

http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/7518/dsc03143large.jpg

this is the end of the motorway with a temporary built roundabout
http://imgcash2.imageshack.us/img62/6327/dsc03145large.jpg

OK this is the other way around coming from kalamata

alfeios bridge
http://imgcash6.imageshack.us/img717/852/dsc03166large.jpg

future junction for the sparti motorway
http://imgcash3.imageshack.us/img163/8239/dsc03168largeu.jpg
http://imgcash3.imageshack.us/img694/2396/dsc03169large.jpg

Going up for the tunnel
http://imgcash2.imageshack.us/img641/7255/dsc03172large.jpg
http://imgcash3.imageshack.us/img717/1646/dsc03176large.jpg

When it goes uphill it becomes 3 lane
http://imgcash6.imageshack.us/img36/631/dsc03180large.jpg
http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/1806/dsc03187large.jpg
http://imgcash5.imageshack.us/img522/8167/dsc03188large.jpg
http://imgcash3.imageshack.us/img193/1644/dsc03190large.jpg
http://imgcash6.imageshack.us/img682/7559/dsc03192large.jpg
http://imgcash2.imageshack.us/img135/2158/dsc03193large.jpg
http://imgcash6.imageshack.us/img535/3162/dsc03195large.jpg
http://imgcash5.imageshack.us/img695/4901/dsc03197large.jpg

towards tripolis
http://imgcash5.imageshack.us/img260/9811/dsc03200large.jpg
http://imgcash4.imageshack.us/img208/2753/dsc03201large.jpg
http://imgcash5.imageshack.us/img535/1356/dsc03115large.jpg


----------



## treichard

Thanks for the update, Angelos. 



Angelos said:


> this is the map with the whole project ( the part which was given to traffic is the purple and the green will be given this summer)
> http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/7476/dsc03117z.jpg


So the parts in yellow and purple are the completed parts. What needs to be done to the green sections north of Tripoli?


----------



## rick123

Great photos Angelos, thanks!

I love this one:


----------



## Angelos

treichard said:


> Thanks for the update, Angelos.
> 
> 
> 
> So the parts in yellow and purple are the completed parts. What needs to be done to the green sections north of Tripoli?


This part was built in the 90's so its the low standar with many sharp turns at some places it even makes a U turn, so now they are 2 section with tunnels and bridges

Check google earth to see how is the road


----------



## Angelos

anyone who wants to see more photos have a look here http://www.stadia.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1436&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=3750


----------



## tasosGR

Marie,you better try the road athens-lamia-kalampaka-egnatia-ioannina!
No traffic,no works,and cheaper(no tolls for the bridge -23euro)


----------



## yianni

**



Doctor Wu said:


> Thank you again, christos-greece.
> So it seems that the damages are almost fixed, because the road can be open to the traffic for a short time.
> Unless someone announces the full opening, I will ask the question again in beginning of June. Keeping the fingers crossed for you Greeks :yes:


we also wish you all the best in poland


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome photos from the newest part of Kalamata-Tripoli motorway Angelos... well done :cheers:


----------



## shpirtkosova

Is there any plans to connect to Albania with motorway?


----------



## philimonas

Hi!

There's this.
Motorway north of Kastoria, together with a new border crossing in Ieropigi (the current one is marked on the map, a few kilometers to the north).
It is part of European corridor VIII!


----------



## christos-greece

A7 has/is becoma a great, very nice road...


----------



## ea1969

The A7/E65 tunnels at Sterna and Neohori featured on the nice videos above have been partially open. The southbound was given to traffic earlier this week, while the northbound will follow sometime in summer.

Further south there are some delays in the section near the future A7/A9 intersection (if the A9 goes ahead, of course) as some land owners (mainly a quarry owner) still resist the order to concede their property. It is now doubtful if this section will open in August as scheduled.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What's the latest on A5 (west coast motorway)? Is it completely stalled due to the crisis?


----------



## ea1969

^^

Work on the A5 is currently done mainly in the areas between Antirrio and Aitoliko and Amvrakia and Arta. Of course, there are the usual Greek delays, but at least they work somehow.

Financial problems have affected the A1 section east of Lamia as well as the A3 and the A25 and as said above there are some problems on the A9 (environmental) and the A7 (legal), while the (reduced in length) motorway sections around Athens will go on next year. I do not know if anybody works (or even cares) for the A90 in Crete.


----------



## Angelos

A5 Pictures of Agrinio Bypass

All credits go to Panoramio members polltzo and makigeros.


----------



## rick123

^^ Perfect!

Angelos you mentioned, that you will make the video of highway via Athens. If you will have time, please make some video of the trip back to Argolida (a bit from Corinthos, a bit from the highway exit heading Argos and also I'd be very glad to see the actual view of streets from exit via Argos to Nafplio + the streets of Nafplio as well). Haven't been there for 4 years and I miss it!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Is the newest part of A5 or Ionian Odos, right?


----------



## Angelos

@ Rick

Sure Rick when i have the chance i ll take some photos from the new Nauplio bypass as well as street photos and the highway leading to A7 from Nauplio

@christos

Well this section is 35 km and i think it opened last year


----------



## nastyathenian

Brand new tunnel on A7 (at Sterna):


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Interesting video from the tunnel of Sterna


----------



## ovem

this part of A5 is really nice. I drove along it last February I think.


----------



## solchante

cool stuff :banana:


----------



## christos-greece

Angelos said:


> Well this section is 35 km and i think it opened last year


Its near Arta, btw?


----------



## ovem

^^ Νο. The Arta's part is another one.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Frogs in Northern Greece on Egnatia Odos.:lol:Scientists believe it could be a premonition for a future earthquake in Greece-Turkey seismic area.hno:Others disagree and say it's natural behavior.Today,there was an earthquake-4,3.:nuts:Fortunately, no damage.

Here's a link with video with the frogs on the motorway(in bulgarian):
http://bnt.bg/bg/news/view/29759/nashestvie_na_jabi_v_gyrcija


----------



## Angelos

yeah i ve heard about that and some say its natural phenomenon that occurs every year, but turkish scientists say that a big earthquake might happend...


----------



## christos-greece

I saw that (about frogs) in the news... the event happend on Egnatia motorway


----------



## neaguionutu

I want to know what number or name is the highway from Thessaloniki promachonas?
How much of that highway Thessaloniki - promachonas is usable?


----------



## pilotos

That is one of Egnatia odos(A2) vertical axes, i am not sure whether it is finished or not, but according to a map from July 2009 in Egnatia Website it seems that most of it has been upgraded, according to the same site the last part with a length of 22 km would be finished during 2010, whether that happened or not i am not aware though!


----------



## neaguionutu

pilotos said:


> That is one of Egnatia odos(A2) vertical axes, i am not sure whether it is finished or not, but according to a map from July 2009 in Egnatia Website it seems that most of it has been upgraded, according to the same site the last part with a length of 22 km would be finished during 2010, whether that happened or not i am not aware though!



was in mid-February in Thessaloniki, going by bus. I slept on the way to Thessaloniki from Promahoamas to Lakgadas. On returning to Romania, we went by bus, but this time I fell asleep somewhere in the Riziana (highway was 2 * 2) and I woke up all the highway, but Petritsio area. On the Riziana-Petritsio working on the highway?

Who was the last time this way - Promachonas-Thessaloniki? Of the 96 km of highway how many kilometers are in service and can use the highway (2 * 2)?

Thanks so much for information!


----------



## Angelos

Argos Nafplio road and the new bypass of nafplio










^^


----------



## nastyathenian

Angelos, get a life! Those are not motorways.


----------



## christos-greece

A1 motorway (Athens suburbs):


----------



## Angelos

I though it would be better to show a different perspective of Greece, not only motorways but local roads as well as villages and a guy has asked me to post some photos of Nafplio local roads.

Anyway today i went to Athens to buy a new digital Camera!!!!! no more crappy mobile phone pictures  i took some pictures of Attiki odos and A8 but it run out of battery and i couldnt take pictures of A7 ^^

Tommorow expect pictures of the 2 new tunnels that opened 2 weeks ago at A7 and some HD videos!

Coming from Athens international airport 




















A1 Interchange










Elefsina Toll Plaza


Finnaly some proper signs!!! old signs are being removed and replaced with the new ones and they have numbered the Exits










Temp and Time




I have noticed many of these sign are installed along A8 , maybe they will install speed cameras soon.


Kakia Skala tunnels 






















----Out of battery 

Some pictures are not good because i am not yet familiar with the camera


----------



## ea1969

^^
At least we have got rid of the funny 8/8A signs. It is time to start replacing sings on the A1 and Attiki Odos and follow that Ax thing at last!

Two remarks on the exit numbering: First of all it seems that nobody (A2, A5, A6, A8) follows the "official guidelines" which state that they should be numbered according to the kilometer point and they do it sequentially (I think this is better anyway). The other one is a question. If Pachi exit is No 5 and the Kineta one is No 7, where is exit No 6. And also if you count backwards from exit No 4 to exit No 1 numbers do not seem to cover all exits to Elefsina, where the motorway starts. Any suggestions?


----------



## Angelos

I think there is a exit between 5-7 but i forgot to take pictures and about exits 4-1 there are some exits between Megara and Elefsina but i dont remember exatcly their numbering


----------



## ea1969

At the moment I think there is not an exit between Pachi and Kineta. It can be also seen on the ahead signs that along "Korinthos" also show the next exit (ie. at Nea Peramos --> Pachi, at Pachi --> Kineta and at Kineta --> Agioi Theodoroi). Who knows? Another (not uncommon) mistake or a provision for a future exit?

As far as exits 1-4 I think there are the following exits before Nea Peramos: One at the east entrance of Elefsina (Iera Odos) where the motorway should start. I say "should start" as the section between Skaramangas and Elefsina cannot be legally a motorway as there no other option for motorway-prohibited traffic. Then there are the exits towards the Elefsina Airfield, the one at Toyota (Elefsina - Magoula?), the one towards Thiva (NR3) and the interchange with the A6 (Attiki Odos). So we have 5 exits before Exit 4. [???]


----------



## Norsko

What is the name of the font used at the new signage? Never seen that before.


----------



## ea1969

^^
Officially Greek motorway signs should use the DIN 1451 font. However, it does not seem to me as such - and it is not only the A8 case. Some newer signs on the A2 and A7 do not seem to use the above mentioned font.


----------



## Angelos

:banana::banana::banana:I went a trip to Megalopolis yesterday via Vytina-Dimitsana-Stemnitsa and i have take lots of pictures as well as 4 videos of the 2 new tunnels that opened 2 weeks ago, another at Artemisio tunnel along with the new road layout after the Tunnel and the new tunnel that opened yesterday!

The route i have taken is this:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...&ll=37.541583,22.0681&spn=0.204713,0.527&z=12

Sterna interchange














--the 2 videos with the tunnels will be posted later 

Artemisio Tunnel-Video will be posted later 



















Our Exit




Now some scenic pictures if you dont mind 
















Fuel Prices














The vilalge of Dimitsana




















Stemnitsa


















Entering A7










A vehicle had brake down inside the tunnel so they didnt let us pass, fortunatly it didnt last long




































































Athens Today


----------



## Angelos

The first Tunnel





2nd





2 more videos to come


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photo-updates Angelos


----------



## Angelos

...


----------



## rick123

Angelos, thanks for photos and videos! They remind me nice places in Greece. And especially for those Argos - Nafplio seciton (you should took video of that with passing the town) .


----------



## Angelos

Thank you, Rich with the first chance i will take a video 

Here is another video wit the tunnel that opened in Sunday


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Is only me or the video above is not working?


----------



## Angelos

it is working for me


----------



## Angelos

Another update, Nafplio-Athens A7,A8 and A6 Enjoy


----------



## rick123

^^ Thanks . I'd like to be thereee!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

WTF is V-power racing? € 1,799 per liter :wtf:


----------



## yianni

Doctor Wu said:


> :eek2:
> 
> 
> Do you have the censorship office like a communist country? Or Google is blocked with the help of Chinese?


lol dont be shocked bro polska is also a puppet regime within this masonic eu system 
is the goal of the bilderburg group to destroy our national identities 
we have papandreou who is part of this group and he is up to no good nationally speaking
lots of misinformation out there folks 
time for us to become enlightened


----------



## stental

Hello to everybody. Yesterday i had the same exactly argue on youtube with an Irish guy...it's amazing. So! Maybe Highwaycrazy it's the same person or they military educate them over there to say and to think the quite same

*Highwaycrazy - You should also know that I had to pay EUR 280.00 for bailing out Greece. I was not happy with this considering the reckless Greek spending and chaotic budget discipline in Greece. Will Greece leave the Euro?*

*The guy i told you before said...Greece should be kicked out of the Euro. It cost me﻿ EUR 280 as part of my country's contribution to their bailout. They are a reckless stupid nation with no discipline.*

The pot calling the kettle black...funny world we live...ha ha ha...People who live in glass houses (Ireland-first European bankrupt country) should not throw﻿ stones


----------



## JuanPaulo

Amazing motorways in Greece! Seeing the highway signs reminds me of math class :nuts: :lol:


----------



## Angelos




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Very nice new photos Angelos; btw its the Patra - Pyrgos road?


----------



## Angelos

nope , its the section between korinthos and Xylokastro


----------



## rick123

Angelos, efxaristo para poli for those photos!


----------



## Angelos

your welcome rick


----------



## christos-greece

Angelos said:


> nope , its the section between korinthos and Xylokastro


Ah thanks Angelos; btw some km are in the newest motorway and that is good...


----------



## marios1970

Because of my job i travel the section Corinthos-Patra once a week. I have to say that the project is ''on fire'' and they are working even on Sundays! Some parts are of course way ahead than others. I believe, from what i see,that the parts between Cornithos-Kiato, Xylokastro-Derveni, Egio and just before Rion will be the first ones to be delivered.
I think that the contract says 04/11, but if they continue like that, i see delivery before Christmas! For the rest i think realistic delivery would be within a year from now.


----------



## christos-greece

marios1970 said:


> Because of my job i travel the section Corinthos-Patra once a week. I have to say that the project is ''on fire'' and they are working even on Sundays! Some parts are of course way ahead than others. I believe, from what i see,that the parts between Cornithos-Kiato, Xylokastro-Derveni, Egio and just before Rion will be the first ones to be delivered.
> I think that the contract says 04/11, but if they continue like that, i see delivery before Christmas! For the rest i think realistic delivery would be within a year from now.


Its indeed from the Angelos photos and some other photos/data from internet various sites that in Korinthos-Patra motorway they working hard. Let's see...

That section is/was the mostly dangerous and caused many fatal accidents in the past


----------



## CNGL

:eek2:
1,50 €/l of unleaded 95? I would leave my car at Greek border and continue by foot into Greece!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

unleaded 95 is € 1.58 in the Netherlands... Nobody seems to care about the high fuel prices.


----------



## Angelos

CNGL these are Motorway prices, in the city you can find unleaded 95 around 1.43


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

@ CNGL from Spain,

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58911161&postcount=969
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=59199801&postcount=993

are you trying to provoke/insult us?


----------



## CNGL

No. I don't want to insult Greeks, but at that economic situation, then... what I can think about they and their roads?
@ ChrisZwolle: ok, I would NEVER visit the Netherlands with my car. I would leave that at B/NL border and continue by bike.
(We have unleaded 95 at something like €1.15/l)


----------



## Angelos

in Belgium unleaded 95 is around 1.37 ^^ ehmmm wait i guess you would leave you car at FR/B border? or wait... france unleaded is also 1.37... you should stay in Spain then


----------



## Angelos

CNGL said:


> No. I don't want to insult Greeks, but at that economic situation, then... what I can think about they and their roads?
> @ ChrisZwolle: ok, I would NEVER visit the Netherlands with my car. I would leave that at B/NL border and continue by bike.
> (We have unleaded 95 at something like €1.15/l)


What does our roads have to do with our economic situation ? our roads are being constructed by private investements and as you can see they are in perfect condition and many other are U/C. And dont believe that Spain is in better economic situation...


----------



## CNGL

Angelos said:


> in Belgium unleaded 95 is around 1.37 ^^ ehmmm wait i guess you would leave you car at FR/B border? or wait... france unleaded is also 1.37... you should stay in Spain then


I saw unleaded 95 at €1.35, but this was back in 2008. I also made a trip to Italy, and I saw prices around €1.30. And I know, petrol is cheaper in Spain than in the rest of Europe.

To the next page!


----------



## pilotos

Unleaded price sucks...don't see why you think he is saying something weird...i would also leave my car..and plan to leave it soon lol


----------



## Almopos

Pictures of the almost completed A29 which connects the city of Kastoria with the A2 Egnatia Odos motorway. Pictures were taken by stadia.gr member Kastorus:


PART I


----------



## Almopos

PART II


----------



## Angelos

Very nice Almopos  

Some pictures from urban roads in Athens

Kalithea towards Syggrou avenue









A1 the busiest motorway in Athens


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ the pics are too small :nuts:


----------



## christos-greece

Nice photos from A2 motorway, Almopos


----------



## solchante

Efjaristó for this thread


----------



## Nik the Greek

Nice Pictures Almopos!!!

@ A-29
The Border Point with Albania was changing from Egnatia-Odos, now it was on old Border-Point near Krystallopigi.
The course has change, with one more interchange and more kilometers Motorway.
All this is in stage of Design.In Red colour on this Map.
http://www.egnatia.eu/files/images/va_45_OnePage_ENG.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian

Angelos said:


> A1 the busiest motorway in Athens


Apart from being busy, this motorway is used by a great number of heavy vehicles, as it crosses the industrial zone in Athens. This makes driving on A1 rather unpleasant. Anyway, I would not recommend to an occasional visitor to Athens to rent a car and drive on these roads!


----------



## christos-greece

In my trip in Trikala recently i saw that construction of the Central motorway (yellow line) going very nice: the u/c parts (can be seen from kms away) are in Lamia by-pass just before Bralos mountain, i saw some bridges there, after Domokos the same and just before entering Karditsa they working there too...









*from wikipedia*


----------



## abdeka

Hi christos. How many kilometers of highways you have in Greece ?


----------



## Angelos

Pictures from Stadia Member Pindos10 from A1 between Lamia and Athens

Near Thiva


----------



## christos-greece

abdeka said:


> Hi christos. How many kilometers of highways you have in Greece ?


From Athens to Thessaloniki: 500km
From Athens to Korinthos and Kalamata: at least 170km
From Igoumenitsa to Alexandroupoli via Egnatia motorway: over 500km


----------



## Angelos

well we must have over 1500 km of motorways


----------



## abdeka

Ok! Good. Thanks guys for the information.


----------



## rick123

Thanks for photos Angelos!


----------



## athen

Christos (or any contributor located in Western Attiki / Eastern Corinthia):

Any photos of the Old National Road 8 (Ethniki Odo) Athens - Korinthos would be welcome. I am referring to the old road that passed next to the old dilistiria. The Old National Road 8 ran not far from the sea shore through the towns of Aghiou Theodoroi, Kineta, Nea Peramos and Neraki where it becomes Eikosotis Ogdois Oktovriou (28th of October).

I imagine there is hardly any traffic on the Old National Road (except for beach-go-ers), and certainly few big-rig trucks. However I am curious if there are any motels with decent restaurants (as existed in years past).

If I come to visit this summer I am strongly considering driving this alternate route for a day trip from Argos to Athens.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nastyathenian

athen said:


> If I come to visit this summer I am strongly considering driving this alternate route for a day trip from Argos to Athens.


Obviously you are a masochist. 
I would be willing to pay as much as 3.00 euros in toll in order to avoid that road.
If you drive between Korinth and Patras instead, it is advisable to follow the old road. It is much more scenic and you avoid all the works on the new road.


----------



## athen

nastyathenian said:


> Obviously you are a masochist.
> I would be willing to pay as much as 3.00 euros in toll in order to avoid that road.
> If you drive between Korinth and Patras instead, it is advisable to follow the old road. It is much more scenic and you avoid all the works on the new road.


Not a masochist. Nor do I have an issue with tolls. I live and drive in and around Chicago where I pay tolls on a daily basis. I even coughed up $16 U.S. to drive 65 km on Toronto ETR 407 last summer. Just wanted to reminisce about how nice the old "inconvenient" Greece actually was.

Back in the 1970s the Old National Road 8 was a real inconvenience with all the truck traffic and the OSE line that criss-crossed the old road. 

Since our summer home is located directly on the Argolikos Kolpos between Miloi and Nea Kios (10 km W of Nafplio) I won't be driving to Patra.

The old national road from Korinthos to Dervenakia then Mykines on to Argos is plenty scenic and quite historic.


----------



## christos-greece

athen said:


> Christos (or any contributor located in Western Attiki / Eastern Corinthia):
> 
> Any photos of the Old National Road 8 (Ethniki Odo) Athens - Korinthos would be welcome. I am referring to the old road that passed next to the old dilistiria. The Old National Road 8 ran not far from the sea shore through the towns of Aghiou Theodoroi, Kineta, Nea Peramos and Neraki where it becomes Eikosotis Ogdois Oktovriou (28th of October).


I have posted some photos here from New National Road Athens - Korinthos about 1 year ago; in the future i may post new ones



athen said:


> I imagine there is hardly any traffic on the Old National Road (except for beach-go-ers), and certainly few big-rig trucks. However I am curious if there are any motels with decent restaurants (as existed in years past).


Tracks -not sure- are allowed in rush hours time (examble: weekends, holidays) only in old route Athens - Korinthos. In the new road, in motorway are forbidden
The same exists also in Athens - Lamia - Thessaloniki motorway


----------



## nastyathenian

athen said:


> Just wanted to reminisce about how nice the old "inconvenient" Greece actually was.


You mean that you prefer this miserable and dangerous road:



to this motorway:


----------



## PeroInAthens

Hi,

I am new here, nice thread about greek motorways. Lots of photos.

I have one question. Why is Egaleo Ring at the end still under construction. I noticed somewhere that it is under construction since 2004. Will it ever be finished? When you are driving on Korinthos-Athens highway, you can even see tunnels near Skaramagkas which look deserted. Even google earth shows some signs that they started and then stopped it. 

Now if you want to go to Egaleo Ring from south, you have to wait for traffic lights and take old road with curves and then you can enter it. It looks really stupid. So if anybody knows...


----------



## nastyathenian

In this video you' ll see among other things Kakia Skala section from above. 






As for Egaleo ring road, works have virtually stopped, probably because of the lack of money. hno:


----------



## athen

nastyathenian said:


> You mean that you prefer this miserable and dangerous road:
> 
> 
> 
> to this motorway:


I agree the old National Road 8 is dangerous for those who are in a hurry or who like to pass with abandon or take strofes at 140 km/h in a 1200 cc Fiat Grande Punto. 

But to say that more pastoral roads and corniches, meant to be driven at a more casual pace, aren't worthwhile is hyperbole. I have traveled breathtaking roads such as the SP1 highway between Genova and Santa Margherita (Rapallo) on the Italian Ligurian coast or the Pacific Coast Highway 101 from San Francisco to LA. The scenic beauty offered by those drives far exceed that offered by any motorway trip.

Greece simply has much natural beauty that can't be as easily seen and enjoyed from modern motorways as the car is moving at 130 kph. Heck you can't even see the Isthmo at Korintho when you cross it on the new 8A. 

And the souvlaki you can eat in Myloi off the old National Road A7 you will not find at an Goody's on the new toll road.

If I am in a hurry to get to Athens of course I take the 8A to the Attiki Odos.
For convenience the new Motorways in Greece are unbeatable. The job that was done on the Attiki Odos and the Ymittos Periferiakos, in such a relatively short time, was incredible.

Cheers


----------



## Angelos

its called A8, not 8A


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Indeed... btw A1 motorway is Athens - Lamia - Thessaloniki, A8 is Athens - Korinthos, A11 is Schimatari - Halkida etc
Do you know the number of Korinthos - Kalamata motorway (A...)?


----------



## czerwony_bo_szybszy

christos-greece said:


> Do you know the number of Korinthos - Kalamata motorway (A...)?


A7


----------



## ea1969

@Angelos
Tell it to those they have put up the signs and confused the national road number to the new motorway number (fortunately they have started replacing them).

@christos-greece
Full list of motorways: http://motorways-exitlists.com/ (Select Europe and then Greece)


----------



## christos-greece

czerwony_bo_szybszy said:


> A7





ea1969 said:


> @christos-greece
> Full list of motorways: http://motorways-exitlists.com/ (Select Europe and then Greece)


Thank you guys; i appreciate that


----------



## athen

nastyathenian said:


> In this video you' ll see among other things Kakia Skala section from above.


Nastyathenian:

Thanks for the vid clip

What type of automobile is the young lady from Loutraki driving in the last scene of the Video Clip? Looks like a Renault.


----------



## CNGL

@ christos: A direct link: http://motorways-exitlists.com/europe/gr/greece.htm


----------



## christos-greece

Thank you for the link CNGL; its really helpful


----------



## Almopos

athen said:


> Nastyathenian:
> 
> Thanks for the vid clip
> 
> What type of automobile is the young lady from Loutraki driving in the last scene of the Video Clip? Looks like a Renault.


Athen it is a Smart. The specific model is no longer in production.


----------



## Stavros86

Hello everyone!
Here are 2 videos from the A7, section Artemisio - Sterna.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLBAjFNxrvM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aq7Isjy7nLs


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Really nice videos Stavros...


----------



## rick123

^^ Have to agree.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ BTW, the tunnel of Artemisio, which the works are completed is really great


----------



## Aggelos

*Aerophotographs of Ionian Highway(western greece )*
Part: Antirrio-Kephalovrysso
photos from a chesna,from greek forum* stadia.gr* members *pindos10* and *corfu *
Costruction of Ionian highway from *Antirrio *to *Kefaphovrysso *and the start of the new *Agrinio by-pass*

Start from the* Rion-Antirion Charilaos Trikoupis bridge*
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03863.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03706.jpg
To* Makyneia*
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03705.jpg

http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03865.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03866.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03867.jpg
You can see far ahead the tunnel and bridge of *Makyneia*
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC09828.jpg
close
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03868.jpg
closer to the bridge and tunnel
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03869.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03871.jpg
*ancient ruins*
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03870.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03872.jpg
*Close to Paliovouna( means old or bad mountain) mountain *
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03873.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC09961.jpg
Around Paliovouna
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC09962.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03877.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03878.jpg
Closeto the costructions which start from the *solar thermocollectors and boiler factory of thermogel*
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03876.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03879.jpg
The factory and the start of the costruction works
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC09963.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC09964.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03880.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03881.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03883.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03884.jpg
Over* Chania Gavrolinis(lake)*
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC09966.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03887.jpg
the same area ..a biger picture
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC09967.jpg
Close to *Evinos river*
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC09969.jpg
*Evinos*
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03890.jpg
Closer to Evinos bridge
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC09970.jpg
We see the pylons of the bridge
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03892.jpg
We go away and fly to the *tunnel of Kallidona*
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03893.jpg
The costruction site
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03894.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03895.jpg
the road as is headed to the kallidona tunnel
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03896.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03897.jpg
the Kallidona tunnel
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03898.jpg
the start of the tunnel
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03899.jpg
We fly towards Messologi and we see Ionian highway crawling from* Mesologgi to Kefalovrysso and Agrinio by-pass*
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03900.jpg
Fly closer
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03901.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03903.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03904.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03907.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03908.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03910.jpg
The view behind *Evinos river*
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03913.jpg
You see in the background *Varassoba mountain*
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03918.jpg
Towards *Kefalovrysso*
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03919.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03920.jpg
You see ahead the start of *Agrinio by -pass*
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03921.jpg
Panoramic view of *Ionian highway, *left is *Agrinio by-pass *and right goes the *old road to Kleisoura*
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03922.jpg
We stop here for now flying over Aitoliko. Straight ahead is the *Ionian Highway.*
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03923.jpg


Enjoooyyyyyyyy:banana::banana:


----------



## Almopos

Aggelos, great update. Thanks for posting. 

Some of these pictures are amazing.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Wow that second pic is sooo stunning, I don't think any European motorway can rival that!


----------



## solchante

terrific photos :drool:


----------



## christos-greece

For sure, amazing very nice photos, Aggelos


----------



## Nik the Greek

Wow, very nice Pics.
have any one pictures from the north part Ionian Highway?


----------



## mitasis

It should be clarified that in the second picture, the road on the mountain is NOT a motorway. Its the existing part of the old national road. The new A5 part (Ionia odos) is going to have a tunnel of 2,5 km under this mountain.


----------



## Aggelos

yeah...

so beautiful...

I am just the poster-man!:lol::lol::nuts:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ If you have more please post them


----------



## Aggelos

*Airphotos from 1000ft from Olympia Hghway over Corinthian Golf
Part Patra-Kiato(Melissi)*
*from stadia gr forum members corfu(the chesna pilot), and pindos10*





Our flight is from *Rion-Antirion Bridge to Melissi (a little before Kiato)and return to Patras *
*the Bridge*
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03708.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03710.jpg

Closing to the coast
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03711.jpg

Close to Agios basileios village
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC09840.jpg

Arahovitika village ,(near my village too) 
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03714.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03715.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03717.jpg


http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC09841.jpg

Panagopoula tunnels (4 km max length)clsoe is the Rodini village
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03720.jpg

From Rodini to Psathopyrgos(beautifull coast villages..perfect for tourism)
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03721.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC09847.jpg

Psathopyrgos
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC09846-1.jpg

West side of Panagopoula tunnels
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03722.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC09849.jpg

Lane to Patras
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03723.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03724.jpg

Close to east side of Panagopoula tunnels
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC09852.jpg


http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC09851.jpg


http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03727.jpg


http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03728.jpg

Costruction ready for digging tunnels
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC09855.jpg

Close to Aigio
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03730.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03731.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC09858.jpg

Left Erineos river right kamares village
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC09859.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC09860.jpg


http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC09863.jpg


http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03736.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC09866.jpg
Over Aigio ,close also to the high speed rail tunel
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC09865.jpg


http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC09867.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03741.jpg


http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03742.jpg

Hospital of Aigio
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03743.jpg

Over Aigio ,flying to Diakopto village
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC09873.jpg


http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03750.jpg


http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03753.jpg

Kerynitis river
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC09882.jpg

costruction works
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC09883.jpg

an old bridge..it will be replaced by a new..
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03755.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC09885.jpg

Diakopto,olympia odos a.from thre Odontotos train is climbing to Kalavryta
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03756.jpg

Vouraikos canyon
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC09887-1.jpg


http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03758.jpg


http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC09890.jpg

we see here the highspeed railway tunnels left and right
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03761.jpg

Over west side of Platanos tunnels
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC09894.jpg

Over Platanos
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03763.jpg

East side of tunnels of Platanos
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03765.jpg

We see the Platanos tunnels and down the new high speed railway
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03766.jpg

Akrata car stop station..
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03767.jpg

Highway and railway works of Akrata town..
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC09900.jpg

Before Akrata and Krathis river we see here the one bridge gone,,and a new bridge is costructed
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03769.jpg

Over Krathis river.
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC09903.jpg

West side of Akrata tunnels
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC09905.jpg

East side of Akrata tunnels..with some ancient ruins they found..maybe they will move slightly the works for this reason..
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC09907.jpg

The place with the ruins
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03777.jpg

And a photo here in order to remember our forum stadia.gr

http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC09908.jpg

West side of tunnels of Mavra Litharia..(means Black stones)
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03779.jpg

the part tunnels by-pass
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03780.jpg

East side of Mavra litharia tunnels
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03782.jpg

Derveni (it means tight Pass)tunnels
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03784.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/PATHE/DSC03670.jpg

Diving of the plane to see closer the Derveni tunnels 
Ahead is the railway tunnel works of Derveni town and behind the highway tunnel..lane to Athens. 
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03785-1.jpg


http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC09915.jpg

Lygia. The Michaniki costruction works for the High speed railway
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03789.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC09918.jpg

Flying towerd Xylocastro
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03794.jpg


http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03796.jpg

Panagia (Madonna) Korfiotissa ahead .. 
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC09923.jpg

Over Xylocastro not so much works
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03804.jpg

Xylocastro Ahead the High speed railway construction.
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC09929.jpg

Closing to Sykia -Kariotika villages and important constructions..
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC09930.jpg

Constructions works at a dangerous S at Xylocastro
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03809.jpg


http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03810.jpg

Over constructions
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03811.jpg

Over Melisi Right of the photo under the bridge a cut and cover construction 
In the centre of the photo is the escape tunnel of the railway tunnel of Melissi which is just under that.. 
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC09935.jpg

Highway ,bridge of Diminio,Kiato ,and far away you can see the acropolis of Corinth Acrocorinthos 
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03818.jpg

Flight from 3000ft , from 1000 ft before .Panoramic views ..
Ksylocastro
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03825.jpg

Tunnels at Derveni town
the right tunnels is railway the left highway..
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03829.jpg

Tunnels near Platanos village
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC09942.jpg

Diakopto Bouraikos river canyon
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03835-1.jpg

Aigio

http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03840.jpg

Panagopoula tunnels
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC03850.jpg

Rio Patras..End..
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/Air-photos/DSC09954.jpg


enjooooooooyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## christos-greece

As well amazing, very nice presentation and photos Aggelos kay:


----------



## rick123

^^ Truly amazing photos Aggelos, thanks for them!


----------



## Angelos

A small update from me 


































































































i will explain the pictures later since i dont have time now


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Road from Sparti to Korinthos, right?


----------



## rick123

Angelos thank you!  Perfect!


----------



## Aggelos

great photos angelos..
we are 2 angels in this thread..:lol::banana:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Your work is indeed great guys


----------



## so0okol

Angelos, dziękuje za świetne zdjęcia (english) thanks for great photos


----------



## Angelos

Fresh photos of A7 !!!!

























































Getting off the motorway for a small detour through the villages


----------



## rick123

I simply love your photos Angelos!  Thanks for sharing..


----------



## christos-greece

For once again, just great


----------



## pilotos

Very nice pictures again! love the nature all around too


----------



## Waddler Elmo

Angelos said:


> A small update from me


LOL if this was a small update, I wonder how a large update would have looked like :nuts:

Cool pictures, I'm subbing :colgate:


----------



## rick123

^^ Large update would probably burn our computers and pass our bandwidth FUP @ providers .


----------



## Angelos

No, although the road is most of its lenght 2+1. The terrain is very mountainous to build the a motorway and the traffic level is very low so it would be pointless to build a motorway there


----------



## Viriatuus

Does that means that there is no much traffic between the Peloponnese and Thessaloniki region and vice-versa?


----------



## Angelos

to go to thessaloniki from Peloponnese you can go via A7 then A8 untill Athens, then change to A1 voila. If you live in west peloponnese you can either go from national road 5 or when the new motorway to ioannina is finished (A5) and then Egnatia odos A2 otherwise you can go to Athens via A8 and follow again A1. I dont know which route is shorter but anyway i dont think there is much traffic to build a motorway between patra and lamia, is will be very costly with minimal traffic. The current national road as i said is in very good condition with many place being 2+1 which is enough for traffic levels


----------



## blagun

Something new about the construction process of the road Komotini-Nymfea-Makaza (Bulgarian border) ?


----------



## christos-greece

Angelos said:


> to go to thessaloniki from Peloponnese you can go via A7 then A8 untill Athens, then change to A1 voila. If you live in west peloponnese you can either go from national road 5 or when the new motorway to ioannina is finished (A5) and then Egnatia odos A2 otherwise you can go to Athens via A8 and follow again A1. I dont know which route is shorter but anyway i dont think there is much traffic to build a motorway between patra and lamia, is will be very costly with minimal traffic. The current national road as i said is in very good condition with many place being 2+1 which is enough for traffic levels


The shorter route -probably- is A7, A8 from Patra to Athens, Attiki Odos highway (if you dont need/want to enter Athens city), A1 to Thessaloniki


----------



## Angelos

blagun said:


> Something new about the construction process of the road Komotini-Nymfea-Makaza (Bulgarian border) ?


http://www.egnatia.eu/files/images/Project_Status.jpg

According to Egnatia Odos site, the road is under construction.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ From the map seems to be a simply road, not a motorway (2x2), right?


----------



## Angelos

yeap


----------



## solchante

Angelos said:


> http://www.egnatia.eu/files/images/Project_Status.jpg



cool map


----------



## Almopos

Some construction pictures of the A7 motorway between Leuktro and Paradeisia (pictures from stadia.gr member kostakakis).


----------



## rick123

^^ Nice empty streets . Does anybody race there before final opening? I think some greeks think about it .


----------



## christos-greece

Paradeisia section will be opened this year, at December for examble? Great, very nice photos btw


----------



## ea1969

rick123 said:


> ^^ Nice empty streets . Does anybody race there before final opening? I think some greeks think about it .


As you can see from the first picture there are just some cones, so it is easy to get in the under construction section - the photographer did so!.

But I think it may be a bit dangerous to race there as you never know if there is a truck or any workers on the road. And anyway, Greeks tend to race on already constructed roads as well.


----------



## rick123

ea1969 said:


> As you can see from the first picture there are just some cones, so it is easy to get in the under construction section - the photographer did so!.
> 
> But I think it may be a bit dangerous to race there as you never know if there is a truck or any workers on the road. And anyway, Greeks tend to race on already constructed roads as well.


Yes I know, you are right.
And I heard something about racing near Varkiza curvy streets, don't know if it is still like that...


----------



## christos-greece

ea1969 said:


> As you can see from the first picture there are just some cones, so it is easy to get in the under construction section - the photographer did so!.
> 
> But I think it may be a bit dangerous to race there as you never know if there is a truck or any workers on the road. And anyway, Greeks tend to race on already constructed roads as well.


Usually those u/c sections are not open to everyone and about race, no one races on u/c sections because its dangerous.


----------



## scurt/2

Could anybody post some pics from the main highway of Crete? Thank you.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Self photos from someone who visit Crete in the last days, weeks etc...

From internet (flickr) 2 photos:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gilia80/1535359859/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gilia80/1535378807/in/photostream/


----------



## scurt/2

Thanks, Christos.


----------



## Angelos

Great news!!!! another 15 km of A7 will be given to traffic this wendsday between Athinaio - kalogeriko and then next month another 7-8 km near paradeisia will be given to traffic! expect pictures as soon as possible 


I made a map showing the new parts of A7 that are operational as well as the section that will be given on wendsday


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I will wait to see those pictures, thanks for the info


----------



## Nik the Greek

Very Nice Pictures!
Greaaaatttttt!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Almopos

*More A7 pictures*

Photos taken by stadia.gr member Pindos10


----------



## christos-greece

After many years a nice, descent road in Peloponnese area is completed or its near to complete...


----------



## Angelos

Lets do the News! from Ypodomes.com and with the help of google translate 
*
Main Street E-65: The identity of the larger project of Thessaly*

The Motorway of Central Greece, or E-65 is widely known as one of the roads constructed by the system of concessions. The contest started in mid 2000 and ended with the signing of the concession contract on March 31, 2008. The validity of the concession period is 30 years (end: March 31, 2038) and the construction period 66 months (ending: 30 September 2013).

This would, of course, if there were no known problems with the expropriation, underfunding, the archaeological findings and other issues of concern to this very large project. The section from Kalambaka to the connection with the Egnatia Highway, which closes the C-65 has stalled action on the COE for environmental reasons.

The rest are in manufacturing which has assigned the space required by the Greek government. This means of course that there are still (almost three years after signing the contract) items that are not work.

The concession company is a consortium consisting of: ACS GROUP (DRAGADOS, IRIDIUM), CINTRA, GEK-TERNA.

The construction of this major project undertaken by the company "Central Greece Motorway E65», which is a consortium of companies FERROVIAL-AGROM? N SA, DRAGADOS CONSTRUCTIONES and G.E.K. Terna.

THE IDENTITY OF THE PROJECT 
The project begins just before the town of Lamia in a imikomvo by Pathe and crossing west of Lamia, the western part of the Thessalian plain meets the cities Karditsa, Trikala, Kalambaka, leading to interchange with the Egnatia Highway in Grevena Prefecture (in Park of Pindos) The total length is 174chlm and is the largest part is a new formulation.

The highway along its length will have 2 lanes in each direction + LEA and important technical features, found:

15 knots 

6 Motorway Service Stations 

3 Fire Stations and Road 

7 x 2 tunnels (total length of 18.285 M) 

146 Bridges (Upper / Lower Crossings) 

88 Wildlife Crossings 
The construction of a road connecting central Greece with the Pathe Egnatia gives new alternative routes to gigantism helps economies crosses, improves the overall traffic conditions and turns throughout the West Thessaly in a travel hub to and from Northern Greece and the Balkans.

Funding 
The total project cost under the contract is approximately 1.65 billion. 
The funding will be made: With government funds (including EU funds) worth 500 million euros, with equity of around EUR 217 million in bank funds.

The problems facing the highway are more or less known to the other roads concession. Following the decision on the fate of Section Kalambaka-Egnatia will have a better image for the completion of the shaft, and longer schedules as they were given by the Ministry does not apply and the onus is on issues that are ongoing construction work. One of the largest tunnel project is part of the Lamia-Domokos and has a length of about 3km. Of course there are other smaller items and encounters beauty landscapes.

Upon completion of this axis in Western Macedonia, Epirus and Thessaly will be areas with more roads and access to the south of the country will be much easier and much safer.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ About E65 the constructions have started? I remember when i passed near Karditsa, i saw some road works there...


----------



## neaguionutu

Photos from the A25 motorway (Border Greece / Bulgaria-Thessaloniki)?

Thanks!


----------



## neaguionutu

I read on the website Egnatia Thessaloniki-Serres-Promachonas route (A25) is 96 km. How many kilometers are in service on this route - Highway (A25) (Thessaloniki-Serres-Promachonas)? Thanks!


----------



## alter100

Greek Motorways and Highways...
http://greek-motorway.net/


----------



## ea1969

The company operating the Pelasgia toll posts on the A1 motorway announced that it will issue 1,400 passes that will distributed to Stylida residents throughout charge and allow them toll-free passage. 

Until the passes are distributed, local residents will be allowed through the toll posts without charge. 

The decision followed the sensational arrest of Stylida Mayor Apostolos Glezos, a well-known actor that starred in a number of local television series, after he tore down the barriers at the toll posts to create an access road for locals and demanded action to ensure that they did not have to pay tolls for local trips within their own municipality. 

The issue arose after the company failed to issue passes for locals, who had no alternative road for making local trips and were forced to use the motorway and pay expensive tolls.

It has been great discussion and protests about toll charging in Greek motorways recently. Most private enterprises which are now owning the motorways seem to charge quite expensive tolls, in cases they have put toll stations at intervals of 50km while a significant number of motorway stretches lack alternative routes for non-motorway (and toll-free) traffic.

PS. The funny thing is that the area mentioned above has an alternative route in the form of Old National Road 1 which existed before the New National Road 1 (now A1) was built in the early 1960's.


----------



## and802

good day collegues,

could you please describe me the way you drive in Greece. 
what is the speed on your motorways/highways you can drive and you will not bring police attention. how much you can exceed the limits ? are policemen very strict in Greece ? how about tickets/fines ?


----------



## ea1969

^^
For private cars: 130km/h on motorways, 110km/h on expressways, 90km/h on other rural roads and 50km/h on urban areas. 

Usually there is a 10 - 15% tolerance, but if the police are out to issue fines, they issue fines. On some cases, however, they may be a bit more flexible with foreign drivers.


----------



## and802

many thanks for quick response.

so if I do 140 km/h on expressway... am I the target ? if so what is the fine ?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There aren't many expressways in Greece like you see in Austria or Poland. (2x2, shoulders and grade-separated for long distances).


----------



## ea1969

Yes, there are just a few expressways (motor roads) - far less in length than our motorways.

The law states that for exceeding the limit up to 20km/h the fine is 40 Euros, for exceeding it in the range of 20 to 30km/h it is 100 Euros and if exceeding it by more than 30km/h the it is 350 Euros and they take your driving license for 60 days (I do not know if the latter is applicable for foreign drivers. Still it depends on the case, as I said before. You may have to pay even for exceeding the limit by 5 - 10km/h or you may not be fined at all if you find the police in a good temper!


----------



## and802

many thanks


----------



## christos-greece

ChrisZwolle said:


> There aren't many expressways in Greece like you see in Austria or Poland. (2x2, shoulders and grade-separated for long distances).


Well in the other hand Egnatia motorway almost completed, A7 towards Kalamata many sections now are completed and of course A1 Athens - Thessaloniki (from Athens to Halkida and from Platamonas to Thessaloniki A1 has 3 lanes in each direction)


----------



## YU-AMC

10 outta 10.


----------



## ea1969

@Christos

Chris in his reference on expressways was talking about οδούς ταχείας κυκλοφορίας and not motorways. On this category we can only put sections of national roads 51 (completed upgraded sections between Ardani and Kastanies), 52(? - Kastanies to Ormenio), 65 (Langadas - Kilkis bypass), the under construction 4a (Veroia - Skydra) and maybe some unsigned sections of national road 90 (not the few A90 ones). Very few kilometres compared to the length of Greek motorways.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Anyway, just give some information about Greek roads


----------



## treichard

Have any of the newer, shorter motorways (like A12, A52, A11) had sections completed and opened to traffic in 2010? Which new sections should be open to traffic by the end of 2011?


----------



## ea1969

^^
Double-digit Greek motorways

The A11 has been opened in full in 2009. There is no progress of converting NR6 into A12 and there is a tender in progress for the A13 (Thiva - A1 to Elefsina - A6). Works on the A25 and A29 go very slowly, while I do not think there is any progress on the A27.

The A52 has just been cleared-off some bureaucratic problems, there are just some modified plans for the completion of the motorways that are supplementary to the A6 (A6x), while the A71 is the only exception. There is some slight chance to be at least partially opened in late 2011.

The A90 (it is actually double-digit, but may be considered as primary along with the A1 to A9) is also going very slowly.

So no big news for 2011, considering the bad status of the Greek economy.


----------



## christos-greece

ea1969 said:


> ^^
> Double-digit Greek motorways
> 
> *The A11 has been opened in full in 2009*. There is no progress of converting NR6 into A12 *and there is a tender in progress for the A13 (Thiva - A1 to Elefsina - A6).* Works on the A25 and A29 go very slowly, while I do not think there is any progress on the A27.
> 
> The A52 has just been cleared-off some bureaucratic problems, there are just some modified plans for the completion of the motorways that are supplementary to the A6 (A6x), while the A71 is the only exception. There is some slight chance to be at least partially opened in late 2011.
> 
> The A90 (it is actually double-digit, but may be considered as primary along with the A1 to A9) is also going very slowly.
> 
> So no big news for 2011, considering the bad status of the Greek economy.


For A11 i can say that its not completed yet, they still working on this road.
For the road Elefsina - Thiva, indeed few days ago they announced the planning/construction of that road.


----------



## Aggelos

Photos from *stadia.gr forum member pindos10* from construction works on* Ε-65 Highway*..from Lamia diagonally through Thessaly plains.. to Pindos mountains.. the red in photo.. *a totally new highway,*,








Starting from Lamia junction on Pathe highway *right side of red line*.. and through snowy landscape

http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSC06073n.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSC06076n.jpg

http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSC05963n.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSCN1149n.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSCN1151n.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSCN1150n.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSC05964n.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSCN1153n.jpg

http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSCN1146n.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSC05959n.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSC05957n.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSCN1144n.jpg

http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSC05958n.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSCN1148n.jpg
Close to Karpenisi junction..
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSCN1156n.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSCN1157n.jpg
To the mountain works on Pindos..
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSCN1173n.jpg

http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSCN1171n.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSCN1168n.jpg
Tunnel Τ2
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSCN1169n.jpg
Close
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSCN1167n.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSCN1170n.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSC05976n.jpg

http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSCN1197n.jpg
Tunnel Τ3(north side).
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSCN1195n.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSCN1198n.jpg
Tunnel on left is railway
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSCN1199n.jpg

http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSCN1196n.jpg

http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSCN1205n.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSC05998n.jpg
Man made lake of Smokovos
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSCN1220n.jpg
Towards the plains
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSC06007n.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSCN1224n.jpg
there are the plains,,ancient artifacts were found there..
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSCN1225n.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSCN1226n.jpg
We are at the southwest of plain of Thessaly and straight ahead at northeast we can see *Olympus mountain* 3km high...
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSCN1227n.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSCN1228n.jpg

http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSCN1232n.jpg

http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSCN1237n.jpg

http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSCN1233n.jpg

http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSCN1235n.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSCN1236n.jpg

http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSC06016n.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSC06017n.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSCN1240n.jpg

http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSCN1241n.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSC06019n.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSCN1245n.jpg

http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSCN1242n.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSCN1243n.jpg

http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSC06020n.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSC06021n.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSC06022n.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSC06023n.jpg

http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSC06026n.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSC06025n.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSCN1253n.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSCN1254n.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSCN1258n.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSCN1264n.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSCN1266n.jpg

http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSC06035n.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSC06047n.jpg

http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSCN1309n.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSCN1310n.jpg
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu245/pindos10/motorway E-65/DSCN1311n.jpg


nice photos e?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Thank god for DownThemAll!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

So that is A3. Are there already sections opened to traffic?


----------



## ea1969

^^
Not yet. It seems however, that (most of the) A3 will be constructed faster than the A5, which already has some open sections. 

The comment in the brackets has been made as there are some environmental problems on the northern section of the planned motorway between Kalampaka and the A2, with court decisions that have halted works' progress.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Can anyone confirm if and when the Thessaloniki bypass and the expressway further south to Nea Moudania was renumbered A25?


----------



## ea1969

^^
Although the number has been assigned in 2008, all signs are still blue and there are no road numbers on them.

As you know, I have spent quite a lot of time commenting on the ridiculous situation with road signs and road numbers in Greece.


----------



## YU-AMC

So here is my question, what would it cost me to drive in Greek motorways for 100km? I just want to get some idea. Lets say 100km. 10-20euros?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I suppose it depends on the toll system. A few years ago driving the entire A1 (600 km) was only € 10 with the open toll system.


----------



## YU-AMC

Fantastic! Thanks!


----------



## christos-greece

Very good and very nice news and photos about E65 or A3 road, Aggelos


----------



## christos-greece

BTW, in the first photo by Aggelos above its the section of A1 near Lamia, right?


----------



## Aggelos

yes


----------



## ovem

YU-AMC said:


> Fantastic! Thanks!


Hehe, It's about 20 euros nowadays I think.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ We need to check how many tolls are in A1 highway from Athens to Thessaloniki and the prices in each of them. If i remember from my trip in Thessaloniki in 2008, should be at least 7 toll stations.


----------



## ovem

I can't wait for the E-65 to be constructed. It's gonna be amazing Nice photos. Thanks everyone.  There are some under construction parts near Lamia (from A1 junction where the highway path goes along with the new rail line which is also under construction) visible on google earth and maps. Unfortunately it's not very up to date. Here is a link from google maps:

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF&msa=0&msid=
200709189017875844252.00049ccbc4620794d3efb

(copy that link and and paste it to your browser's bar otherwise it won't work)

There are also some parts under construction on the other side, near Karditsa. I'm trying to find 'em on the map right now.


----------



## ovem

heh, thanks  Turn to satellite to see the road.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

How will they cross that mountain range? The valley to the north is approximately 400 meters higher in altitude than the plains around Lamia. So either they're going to build an 8 kilometer tunnel with a long and steep grade, or they're going to do something twisty, or a combination of both.


----------



## ovem

Hehe, yes. That's the most common problem while constructing highways in Greece. We are not as lucky as you in the Netherlands to have endless plains  And just imagine that an 8km tunnel will lead to a plateau 500 meters high. The highway need to get down to the Thessaly plain.  That means that a 25km long tunnel is needed to overpass the whole mountain. Of course it won't be constructed that way. I guess the will use both tunnels and bridges and it's not going to be twisty. It's going to have approximately 9 km of bridges and 10km of tunnels.


----------



## christos-greece

A62, A64 and A65 where those roads are?


----------



## ea1969

A62 --> The link from the A6 to the Airport
A64 --> Ymittos Ring Road and the extension to Pallini/Pikermi
A65 --> Aigaleo Ring Road from the A6 to Aspropyrgos and probably sometime in the future to Skaramangas.


----------



## ea1969

Is there actually anybody that can solve the A5 or A9 mystery? 

Could anyone explain why the "experts" who numbered the Greek motorways according to the 2008 decision have allocated the A1 both towards Evzonoi and Thessaloniki (although the second route is covered by the A2)?

Is there any explanation for the A61 allocation for a motorway numbered as A64 since 2004?

Is there any possibility that exits will be numbered by the km point (as stated in the signing regulation) rather than sequentially as it stands?

Why did the guys who drafted the 2003 decision about motorway signing decided to put the prefix A in front of motorway numbers and change destinations into lower case letters (although I agree with this) while thousands of signs had already been erected (and now need replacement)?

How can the 2003 regulations show a different shield for national roads, while the official Highway Code (2009 edition) still bears the old (US style) shield? And why the Highway Code does not include the motorway number shields?

And finally how much has a bankrupt country paid to all these "wise experts" for all this crap?


----------



## christos-greece

^^ It is little confusing (the all story); A7 and A8 motorway are still remain without changing the numbers i guess...


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Is it true that Komotini-Makaza is finished? 
When is the opening date? 
Do you have a forumer from this region that could take pictures?


----------



## christos-greece

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> Is it true that *Komotini-Makaza* is finished?
> When is the opening date?
> Do you have a forumer from this region that could take pictures?


Its part of Egnatia motorway?


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

christos-greece said:


> Its part of Egnatia motorway?


Sory, I used the village name on the bulgarian side of the border. It's a new road north form Komotini to the new international checkpoint on C IX.








According to Wikimapia and GE, its greek name is something like Nymfea.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I really, really doubt if there is any such motorway even under construction.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

ChrisZwolle said:


> I really, really doubt if there is any such motorway even under construction.


It's not a motorway:lol: It's a 2x1 road.
I've read in a regional blog that greeks have finished building it but it's not clear what stage was completed.

Edit: I've found information that the road to the checkpoint will be U/C till 31.08. Then it will open for traffic. Thank you anyway.


----------



## ea1969

^^
http://www.egnatia.eu/page/default.asp?la=2&id=254


----------



## JackFrost

A question: is there a motorway from Evzoni to Thessaloniki or not? A1? Only 2 parts south of Thessa are missing towards Athens, right?

Thanks.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's only a motorway from Evzoni (MK) to Polykastro. The rest is a high-standard two-lane road. Nearly all maps indicate this section from Polykastro to A2 as a motorway or expressway though.


----------



## JackFrost

ChrisZwolle said:


> It's only a motorway from Evzoni (MK) to Polykastro. The rest is a high-standard two-lane road. Nearly all maps indicate this section from Polykastro to A2 as a motorway or expressway though.


Thanks, man. We were discussing about this in another forum. Looks like I was wrong...


----------



## ea1969

The A1 section between Polykastro and Axios Interchange has 1+1 lane plus a wide hard shoulder (actually used for traffic), but has motorway restrictions and green motorway signs. Due to the low traffic nowadays, there is still discussion if an upgrade will be necessary.

Going to the south, the A1 sections still missing are at Platamonas (south of Katerini), at Tempi Valley and at Stylida (east of Lamia).


----------



## christos-greece

ChrisZwolle said:


> I really, really doubt if there is any such motorway even under construction.


Infact they are; as for examble A3 motorway in Central Greece (Lamia > Trikala > Ioannina)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I meant that one from Komotini - Komaza


----------



## EUSERB

ChrisZwolle said:


> It's only a motorway from *Evzoni (MK)* to Polykastro.


Evzoni is in Greece,the border in FYROM is Gevgelija or ,,Bogorodica,, (Virgin Marry)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I know, I used (MK) to indicate the border, not the country itself. It's a common way to denote border villages.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

ChrisZwolle said:


> I meant that one from Komotini - *Komaza*


Makaza in Bulgaria.
Nimfea in Greece.
Checkpoint Nimfea-Makaza or Makaza-Nimfea.


----------



## akkon

Hello,
I would like to ask about the fees Egnatia Odos highway, the section from the junction in Halastro to Igoumenitsa.
I found only information about the charges at the point Polymylos and I do not know how it looks at the points Malgar, Ioannina, and possibly others.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## alter100

Polymylos Toll Fees
http://www.egnatia.gr/page/default.asp?la=2&id=3429
Three new stations will open this summer


----------



## Almopos

Nice video of the A2 motorway


----------



## Falusi

I would like to ask about A2 and A5.
A2:
- I know that there is a toll station, but you mentioned that there will be 3 new, when will these three open?
A5: 
- Which sections are opened? Its hard to notice on google maps but as I see Arta bypass and Agrinio bypass is opened. What about other sections?


----------



## ea1969

^^
A2: For the moment only the Polymylos Toll Station is operating (between Veroia and Kozani). The other three stations will be in Igoumenitsa, Ioannina and Nymfopetra (between Thessaloniki and Kavala), but they are not scheduled to open at least until November.

A5: Falusi is right. Only the Agrinio and Arta bypasses are opened. Unfortunately, there is no further progress after these openings. Works have actually stopped (the same happened on the A1, A3, A8 and A9) due to funding problems.


----------



## x-type

Is there some reason why GR doesn't use closed tolling system?


----------



## ea1969

^^
It is called... privatization.

All major motorways have been given to private enterprises in order to construct the whole road or any missing sections and to maintain the existing ones. 

The contracts seemed to be a bit problematic. So we have:

1. Putting toll stations everywhere the enterprise wants. It seems that charging with toll stations on the main motorway is more profitable and requires less staff = less cost than to man stations on each exit.
2. Increasing toll prices even on sections that cannot be considered to be anything near motorway standards (i.e. A1 near Lamia, Tempi Valley and Platamonas and A8 between Korinthos and Patra).
3. Slowing or even stopping works.
4. Erecting signs in whatever fonts and road numbers they like.


----------



## x-type

how many enterprises there are in GR (regarding motorways' concessions)?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

ea1969 said:


> Works have actually stopped (the same happened on the A1, A3, A8 and A9) due to funding problems.


Is there any motorway under construction in Greece right now?


----------



## ea1969

Motorway enterprises

Nea Odos (New Road): A1 (part), A11
Aftokinitodromos Aigaiou (Aegean Motorway): A1 (part)
Egnatia Odos: A2, A3, A25, A27, A29
Ionia Odos: A5
Olympia Odos: A8, A9 (*)
Aftokinitodromos Morea (Moreas Motorway): A7, A71
Attiki Odos (Attican Road): A6, A62, A64, A65, A642

At the moment, the only company that work are the Moreas Motorway both on the A7 and the A71. All other works have been suspended with the exception of the A52 (which is not privatized).

Long live privatizations!!!


(*) _As I have explained before, it is still unclear if it will keep the designation A9 or become the southern part of A5_


----------



## Falusi

A5 Rio - Antirrio bridge today:









A2 : was quite foggy and we were there too early so I didn't recorded it but on our way back I will try to record it

A clearer shot of it:


----------



## daniel LNC

nice bridge  http://youtu.be/-mRPT7kgeak


----------



## neaguionutu

oftopic :
For Greece, which is the best map for IGO 8: TOPMAP Q1.2011, NAVTEQ 2011.Q1 or TeleAtlas 2010.Q4?
I'm interested in the map that have the best coverage and the latest roads and highways?
Thanks!


----------



## christos-greece

Falusi said:


> A clearer shot of it:


A2 towards Patra (after Rio)?


----------



## ea1969

^^
A2 is Egnatia Odos - so no connection to Patra.


----------



## tonylondon

A2 egnatia odos goes through north greece not patras^^^^^^


----------



## Nik the Greek

@ea1969 the Motorway A-3 is not enterprices Egnatia Odos, but separate is the Central-Motorway.

http://www.kentrikiodos.gr/


----------



## ea1969

^^
A3 (Central Greece Motorway) has been tendered to Nea Odos SA (*) which passed the construction obligations to Egnatia Odos SA. Anyway, there is no work at the moment and I doubt if they start working anytime soon, so no problem. 

Please see: http://www.egnatia.gr/page/default.asp?la=1&id=3248 (in Greek). This also states that Aegean Motorway (A1 from Rahes to Kleidi) has been passed to Egnatia Odos SA too.

(*) Nea Odos SA also includes A1 from Metamorfosi up to Rahes and the whole of the A11.


----------



## neaguionutu

Hello!

What is the state works A 25 North (Thessaloniki-Serres-Promachonas)?
Is completed or is still working between Riziana I / C and Neo Petritsio I / C?

Thank you very much!


----------



## tasosGR

They still working...


----------



## ea1969

^^
To be more precise, the A25 is incomplete, but they are not working at the moment (as it happens almost anywhere in Greek road construction).


----------



## Falusi

Thanks!

@Nik the Greek: As far as I remember I saw a Shell here what was accessible from the exit, and it was just next to the motorway.

@nastyathenian Sorry for that I didn't mentioned the viaducts but it's harder to find thier names. 

Btw, I'm currently working ont my next videos of national road 5 / A5 combo between A2 and the Rio - Antirrio bridge. Only thing what makes me to be that slow is the lack of time.


----------



## Falusi

National road 5(A5 at the end): Ioannina(A2) -Arta


----------



## nastyathenian

That's a miserable road, not a motorway. hno:

Here is the view from a motorcycle riding on Athens Ring Road:






And this is Kakia Skala section of A8 towards Athens:


----------



## ea1969

Some more Greek road numbering mess: These three pictures are from Ioannina. The signs indicate A2/E90/E92 as E75 and NR5 as NR92.

There are also some colouring problems. The main colour of the signs might remain blue but the motorway reference should be fully in a green patch, while premises (i.e. hospitals, airport, marina) should be in a white one, but I will not comment on these. 

And there is no Roman transliteration too.


----------



## nastyathenian

Here is Kakia Skala section of A8 again, this time towards Corinth. This direction has 3 long tunnels, while the opposite direction only has 2 short ones!






Katerini tunnel on A1 (actually cut & cover):


----------



## Palance

The way how road 92 is shown, is in a manner you hardly see in Greece. I have taken this picture near Igoumenista some years ago whre you can see road 6B in the same way.


----------



## ea1969

The shield shown in the 3 photos I have uploaded, is the original one from 1963. The motorway signing regulations of 2003 replaced it, with a simple rectangle with blue background. It is peculiar that the 2010 edition of the Highway Code still indicates the original shield for national roads numbering (as per photo - sign Π-13).

By the way, NR92 (shown instead of NR5) is in Crete!


----------



## ForteTwo

ea1969 said:


> The shield shown in the 3 photos I have uploaded, is the original one from 1963. The motorway signing regulations of 2003 replaced it, with a simple rectangle with blue background. It is peculiar that the 2010 edition of the Highway Code still indicates the original shield for national roads numbering (as per photo - sign Π-13).
> 
> By the way, NR92 (shown instead of NR5) is in Crete!


Maybe the simple blue rectangle is only on motorway signs, and the other is for the non-motorway signs? I rather like the original design myself.


----------



## radi6404

I do not understand why the markings in greece are so thin, they fade otu very fast even on new streches, I do not understand that.


----------



## ea1969

@ForteTwo
It seems, that for the moment, this is the case. But such an arrangement seems at least stupid. But actually it does not matter as a lot of signs are wrong anyway (road numbers, shields, colours, fonts).

I like the original one, too.


----------



## Norsko

It seems to me that Greece has a separate way of signing their motorways (German styled fonts and arrows) which is quite different from the signage on all other Greek roads.


----------



## ea1969

^^
It is probably due to the fact that the committee for motorways signing just copied the German book without any thought for signing other roads (a system that has been existed since the early 1970s). They were paid for providing a guide for motorways, so they gave a guide for motorways only. Funny? This is very common in Greece.

The only things they changed from the German book of regulations were colour (green for motorways), the inclusion of A on the numbering shields (which some motorway signing authorities ignore) and exit numbering by the kilometer point (which all motorway signing authorities ignore).


----------



## Angelos

Surpsingly on 21 of october 30 kilometeres of the road Thessaloniki - Promachonas were give to traffic. The cost of these 30 kms were 76 million euros plus VAT. Another 22 kms will be tendered shortly.

http://ypodomes.com/show_newsid.php?news_id=8684 ( scroll down to see the map )


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That would be A25. The cost was probably so low because one carriageway already existed as national road 12.


----------



## ea1969

^^
The particular section (Langadas - Lahanas) was constructed on an 100% new alignment to the east of existing NR12.


----------



## christos-greece

A25 starts near Thessaloniki?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

ea1969 said:


> ^^
> The particular section (Langadas - Lahanas) was constructed on an 100% new alignment to the east of existing NR12.


Then the section that opened the 21st was not 30 kilometers long. You can't construct 30 kilometers of motorway for € 76 million, especially considering the terrain further north is mountainous. In Google Earth you can already see a section in use north of A2, perhaps as far north as Assiros which already had earthworks in 2007, which means it likely opened earlier. Lahanas is about 2/3rd through the mountains, maybe they only opened the mountain section.


----------



## ea1969

I saw again the original (Greek) article. It refers to the 30km section but quite a lot of it (north of Assiros) had been already opened before, while in fact a portion near Lahanas follows the course of former NR12 (some of it was already 2x2 without hard shoulder). So as in many cases in Greece, politicians open a small portion that concludes the project and refer to the whole project.

@Christos --> A25: BG border (Promahonas) - Lefkonas - Thessaloniki - Nea Moudania.


----------



## treichard

Are any other maps available showing which 30 km of A25 were just completed with the latest opening? (The link with a map a few posts up gives an error.)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Try
http://www.ypodomes.com/show_newsid.php?news_id=8684


----------



## alter100

Highway A2 (Egnatia Odos)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rYHc-zV5SI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ux0OYaVvTU


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Are there currently any government-funded motorway projects going on in Greece? I'm wondering about the motorway to Kalamata in particular.


----------



## Angelos

The only part which is public funded is this : http://maps.google.gr/maps?saddr=Χω...FRWOOAIdGhFQAQ&mra=me&mrsp=1,0&sz=13&t=h&z=13 and according to the latest news this part http://maps.google.gr/maps?saddr=Χω...;FeJ3NQIdfrJQAQ&mra=dme&mrsp=0&sz=13&t=h&z=11 is going to be given to traffic in April.

Also the whole part of A2 and A1 (except the new Olympus Tunnels) the A7 and A8. Since 2008 there was a new Act where they privatised most of the Greek motorway network. Now the A1 , A7 , A8 and being run and maintained by private companies and all new roads that are being built right now are private.


----------



## Falusi

My newest video (from summer), uploaded yesterday.
Main road 5 - A5: (Arta - Agrinio bypass):


----------



## christos-greece

ChrisZwolle said:


> Are there currently any government-funded motorway projects going on in Greece? I'm wondering about the motorway to Kalamata in particular.


As i know A7 road (that one goes to Kalamata) in the most parts is completed. The only parts that still are U/C (?) are the "broken" section just after Megalopoli which they still repair and the final part to Kalamata.
Perhaps anyone else can confirm those?


----------



## Nik the Greek

Here some news from A-7 South part.

After the Elections in Greece they will be open this part from Tsakona up to Intechange Kalamata (@ Praktiker).
In the part of Region Messinias (Anthias & Ag.Florou) they have found some archeological between the bridges new and old Kita Pamisou.
And so the constructers needs more time for this part.

The Paramithia-Tsakona will be opened with a diversion 1000 m.
On this Part they build a Iron-Bridge, and finish in the sping of 2013.
Look at the Pictures on this site:

http://www.eleftheriaonline.gr/index.php?option=com_k2&view=item&id=16584:


----------



## nastyathenian

Most Greeks do not know where "Tsakona" is. How do you expect foreign forumers to understand what you wrote? 
Here is the map showing progress in A7:



















http://www.moreas.com.gr


----------



## christos-greece

Great news Nik the Greek. Finally in few years A7 (all parts) will be completed. Thanks for the link also


----------



## darko06

From article which was published today in "Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung", in German.http://www.faz.net/aktuell/wirtschaft/europas-schuldenkrise/schuldenkrise-griechenland-macht-erste-fortschritte-11685778.html
"Seit die EU-Kommission den griechischen Eigenanteil zur Finanzierung von gemeinsamen Projekten auf vorübergehend 5 Prozent gesenkt hat, sind die Projekte, die aufgrund der Krise eingestellt waren, wieder in Gang gekommen. Durch die Reduzierung des Eigenanteils fließen Griechenland nun zusätzlich 1,5Milliarden Euro zu. Wichtigstes der 181 Projekte ist der Ausbau von fünf Autobahnstrecken zu Gesamtkosten von 3,2 Milliarden Euro."
Please comment.


----------



## darko06

Is it possible that Greek authorities, due to the situation, somehow propose to European Commision to finance the building of so called Adriatic-Ionian motorway, from Trieste through Rijeka, Split, Ploče, Dubrovnik, Bar, Skhoder, Tirana to Ioannina and Athens?


----------



## ea1969

I will try to give the most possible accurate picture of the situation regarding the major road axes in Greece and the prospects – if there are any – for the coming months. Works on motorways is being considered as the most important item on the agenda for the restart of large infrastructure projects that were affected by the financial crisis. It seems to be the most demanding problem faced by the Ministry of Infrastructure and one of the biggest problems inherited by the current Government.

The axes that have been affected by the crisis and the current situation are as follows:

A1 (Aegean Motorway): This is the most important axis. Work needs to be done in the areas of Lamia and the Tempi Valley. These include the 3 big tunnels in Tempi that have opened up but not yet completed while there is still no connection to them. The A1 is the top priority for the Ministry and it is very likely to see the sites to be filled again soon.

A3 (Central Greece Motorway): It seems to be the most difficult case. After a kind of exaggeration a new alignment is required in the northern part due to environmental restrictions. The whole project shows quite a small percentage maturation and almost no progress was observed since 2006. 

A5 (Ionian Motroway): The implementation of A5 is considered crucial as it will draw the region of Ipeiros (Epirus) from the peculiar isolation due to the Pindos mountain range, while it is part of the Adriatic – Ionian link that runs through Croatia, Montenegro, Albania and Greece. The work carried out so far is less that 20% of the whole project.

A7/A71 (Moreas Motorway): It is the only axis in which works go on. The southern section of the A7 is expected to open by May 2013, while the whole A71 is expected to open by December 2013.

A8/A9 (Olympia Motorway): There is strong need to allocate the highest priority to the Korinthos - Patra section which carries significant traffic volumes. The southern part (Pyrgos – Tsakona) probably will not be constructed for at least this stage. _[Please note that according to the 2008 road numbering schedule, the A9 has been renumbered as part of the A5, but this has not been confirmed yet as existing section – Patra Bypass – had already been signed as A9, while exit numbering on the A5 at Agrinio Bypass indicates that the motorway starts from Rio]_.

Things seem to have been defrozen regarding works on the remaining sections of the A25, A27 and A29, there are renewed discussions about motorway extensions in Attiki (Attica), while there is minimal progress on the A90 in Kriti (Creta).


The issue is particularly concerned about finding the funds that are more than 5 billion to complete all these axes of their operation will change forever the road of Greece in European levels.

The most likely scenario remains the contribution from the European Investment Bank. The question is then dominated by the crisis as how long the payback as economically ravaged citizens and the crazy price of petrol and do not allow high expectations.


----------



## stickedy

ea1969 said:


> [Please note that according to the 2008 road numbering schedule, the A9 has been renumbered as part of the A5, but this has not been confirmed yet as existing section – Patra Bypass – had already been signed as A9, while exit numbering on the A5 at Agrinio Bypass indicates that the motorway starts from Rio]


Patra Bypass was renumbered as A5! There are still some A9 signs, but the major signs show now A5. I took a picture last August while driving. It's rather bad since it was already dark and I could only use my Smartphone, but I think you can see that the sign shows A5:


----------



## treichard

I have a few questions as a result of the A9 --> A5 renumbering:

Is A9 going to be the designation for the north Crete motorway to replace EO90? Or will A9 be applied somewhere else in the motorway plans?

Is the Rio - Antirrio bridge currently motorway-standard and signed as A5? Or is it substandard with an EO number?

How about the short expressway (or motorway?) section from north Patra to the trumpet interchange to the east at Rio? A5 or EO8a or something else right now?

It will be interesting if Google Street View ever offers highway imagery for Greece.


----------



## christos-greece

stickedy said:


> Patra Bypass was renumbered as A5! There are still some A9 signs, but the major signs show now A5. I took a picture last August while driving. It's rather bad since it was already dark and I could only use my Smartphone, but I think you can see that the sign shows A5:


A8 is the highway that connects Athens to Patra. I dont know if Patra's bypass is numbered as A5, but which road is A9?


----------



## stickedy

treichard said:


> I have a few questions as a result of the A9 --> A5 renumbering:
> 
> Is A9 going to be the designation for the north Crete motorway to replace EO90? Or will A9 be applied somewhere else in the motorway plans?


There are currently no official plans known afaik.



treichard said:


> Is the Rio - Antirrio bridge currently motorway-standard and signed as A5? Or is it substandard with an EO number?


The bridge is motorway standard but it's not signed as A5 but as EO5 or EO5a (I didn't remember exactly but it was not A5)



treichard said:


> How about the short expressway (or motorway?) section from north Patra to the trumpet interchange to the east at Rio? A5 or EO8a or something else right now?


You mean the expressway into the city, right? That road is signed as EO8a afaik, but I didn't see it myself.



christos-greece said:


> A8 is the highway that connects Athens to Patra. I dont know if Patra's bypass is numbered as A5, but which road is A9?


A9 is the old numbering of Patras bypass and the planned extension to Pyrgos and further. This numbering was changed 2008 and the number 5 was also given to that route (http://www.ggde.gr/index.php?option=com_docman&task=doc_download&gid=1270). So there is officially currently no A9.

Edit:
I tried to make the shaken image a bit sharper with some software tool.


----------



## ea1969

The Rio - Antirrio Bridge is currently signed as EO5a with blue signs. 

The quite short link between the start of Patra bypass and the entrance of the city is currently part of EO8a, but I think that there are no signs indicating this.

If the 2008 decision goes on - as there are plans of re-examining the motorway & national road numbering by the Ministry of Infrastructure - the A9 will not be used. Please note that odd numbers denote north-south routes and even numbers east-west routes, so that the A9 cannot be used in the motorway along the northern coast of Kriti.

Even if Patra bypass has been now signed as A5, I am still concerned why the exits of the A5 at Agrinio bypass are numbered 7, 8 and 9. This means that exits 1 to 6 are impossible to cover the whole A5 - if it continues south of Rio. But this may be just another oddity of Greek road signing as the company which constructs the Rio - Ioannina part (Ionia Odos) is different that the one which is responsible for the southern part (Olympia Odos) and seem that they "care" only for their bit while nobody in the Ministry cares too. And please note that although the motorway signing guidelines state that exits should be numbered by the km point and not 1, 2, 3... NOBODY follows these!

PS. The current A64 has been allocated as A61, but all signs still show A64 or to be precise 64 because Attiki Odos has not started implementing the motorway signing regulations (all A6, A62, A64, A65 and A642 signs do not indicate the prefix A).


----------



## christos-greece

stickedy said:


> A9 is the old numbering of Patras bypass and the planned extension to Pyrgos and further. This numbering was changed 2008 and the number 5 was also given to that route (http://www.ggde.gr/index.php?option=com_docman&task=doc_download&gid=1270). So there is officially currently no A9.





ea1969 said:


> The Rio - Antirrio Bridge is currently signed as EO5a with blue signs.
> 
> Even if Patra bypass has been now signed as A5, I am still concerned why the exits of the A5 at Agrinio bypass are numbered 7, 8 and 9. This means that exits 1 to 6 are impossible to cover the whole A5 - if it continues south of Rio. But this may be just another oddity of Greek road signing as the company which constructs the Rio - Ioannina part (Ionia Odos) is different that the one which is responsible for the southern part (Olympia Odos) and seem that they "care" only for their bit while nobody in the Ministry cares too. And please note that although the motorway signing guidelines state that exits should be numbered by the km point and not 1, 2, 3... NOBODY follows these!
> 
> PS. The current A64 has been allocated as A61, but all signs still show A64 or to be precise 64 because Attiki Odos has not started implementing the motorway signing regulations (all A6, A62, A64, A65 and A642 signs do not indicate the prefix A).


This is also my thought. After passing Rio - Antirio bridge (A5) when someone goes to Pyrgos (west), first he enters A8 until Patra and then A5 towards Pyrgos. Or the all section from the bridge (looking west), Patra to Pyrgos is A5 now?


----------



## ea1969

^^
This is not a great problem. It could be either an A5/A8 multiplex between Rio and the start of the Patra bypass or the A8 could end at Rio interchange and an A5x or A58x number could be given to the link to Patra City Centre from the start of the Patra Bypass up to the traffic lights where the old national road 8 merges.

PS. Another question: Is there a need (other than "upgrading" the status of Thessaloniki) to have allocated the A1 number both for the Axios - Evzonoi section as well as the Axios - Thessaloniki section which is well covered by the A2 so the A1/A2 multiplex could only cover the Kleidi - Axios section? Strange things...


----------



## Stavros86

*A7 motorway*

Here are a few photos from the *stadia.gr* member _*Engineer*_.

These photos show the part of A7 motorway Antheia (near Kalamata) - Tsakona:
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/UnderPassageatThouriaArisroad.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/DrivingNorthtoPidima.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/UnderPassageismissing.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/DrivingNorthtoPlaty.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/ArfaraTollstation.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/Platyintersection.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/SEA.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/DrivingNorthtoSkala.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/CutcovertoSkala.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/DrivingNorthatMeligalaunderpassage.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/DrivingNorthtoTsakona.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/DrivingNorthtoTsakona2.jpg

This photo shows the beginning of the reconstruction of the Paradeisia-Tsakona part:
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/EndofMoreasworksatTsakona.jpg


And here are two videos from the local news agency _pelopsnews_:
Paradeisia - Tsakona part
Tsakona - Antheia (near Kalamata) part


----------



## nastyathenian

Stavros86 said:


> And here are two videos from the local news agency _pelopsnews_:
> Paradeisia - Tsakona part


I had the chance to drive on that part before it was destroyed by a landslide in 2003. I regretted the fact that there was no hard shoulder. As I can see in the video, after almost 10 years of reconstruction, there will still be no hard shoulder. hno:


----------



## Stavros86

The story with this stupid part of road goes on for years. Initially, it was planned as a 1x1 expressway with hard shoulders, but suddenly they decided (overnight) to increase the width of the roadway to 2x2 without emergency lanes and with lacking planning.:bash:

Anyway, our only hope for the road to be reconstructed as a real motorway based on modern motorway specifications (hard shoulder, width of the roadway, etc.) was the current reconstruction made by TERNA Company. Unfortunately, they only have managed to fix a couple of sharp curves by building two viaducts, two cut&covers and an arched bridge (not ready yet) at the landslide spot. Of course, as you have seen from the last image and the video, the reconstruction does not include hard shoulders.:hammer:


----------



## christos-greece

nastyathenian said:


> I had the chance to drive on that part before it was destroyed by a landslide in 2003. I regretted the fact that there was no hard shoulder. As I can see in the video, after almost 10 years of reconstruction, there will still be no hard shoulder. hno:


At least, after 10 years this section will open again. The delay of 10 years was too much. When the all sections will be completed distance between Athens and Kalamata will be 2 or 2,5 hours from 3,5 hours now.


----------



## Radish2

Greek members, check the roadside rest area, I asked there for some nice Greek songs, I expect many recommendations!


----------



## Nik the Greek

*Rest Areas on A-7*

Its a nice side about Rest-Areas on the Motorway A-7.

http://content-mcdn.feed.gr/pegasus/Multimedia/pdf/eso_id5440892.pdf


----------



## Almopos

Video showing the progress of the construction as well as the already completed parts of the A7 motorway (see map for location).


----------



## ForteTwo

If I interpreted Google translation of http://www.ypodomes.com/show_newsid.php?news_id=12597 correctly, 2014 is the likely onset of works on the Lefkada Underwater Tunnel (and connecting roadway), assuming all goes well. Hope they put up some new (or old!) route shields while they're at it!


ea1969 said:


> .
> .
> .
> Should be complted by 2015
> A3 / E65 Lamia – Karditsa – Trikala – Panagia (A2) – doubtful for section north of Trikala
> A5 / E55 / E951: Sections Antirrio – Kefalovryso, Amvrakia – Arta and Nea Filippiada – Ioannina
> A9 / E55: Pyrgos – Tsakona (A7) – extremely doubtful; may be abandoned _(see note below)_
> NR42 / E952: Lefkada Underwater Tunnel
> NR55: Xanthi (A2) – Ehinos – Melivoia, BG border
> NR92: Hersonisos (A90) – New Irakleio Airport – should be completed if the new airport will be ready by 2015
> .
> .
> .


----------



## christos-greece

Almopos said:


> Video showing the progress of the construction as well as the already completed parts of the A7 motorway (see map for location).


So how many parts of A7 are still U/C? Thanks for this video btw


----------



## Stavros86

christos-greece said:


> So how many parts of A7 are still U/C? Thanks for this video btw


On the map below you can see which parts (yellow parts) are under construction.


----------



## carlsjul

It is very sad to see that the A8 from Corinth to Patras is the work of enlargement still, I saw only one man who went rolled cones on the road is restricted in several places. Therefore, the road so dangerous. Unbelievable that there is no hurry to make the road ready in the very heavy traffic on the road coming from Italy. I have the feeling that all work is done, crumble away - it's a pity for the Greeks.


----------



## Almopos

The A8 is being constructed as a toll road PPP. The consortium that was awarded the construction, maintenance and exploitation of this road needs bank financing to complete the project. 

Given the decrease in road traffic caused mainly by the very high fuel prices in Greece (EUR 2 per liter in some places) and the economic crisis, the banks have decided to temporarily stop providing any loans to the consortium. 

According to media reports, the government is trying to address this issue and is negotiating with the banks so that construction can start again. It is now rumored that these discussions are going to be finalised soon so that construction can start in the fall of 2012.


----------



## Almopos

*Some construction pictures of the Kalamata ring road (part of the A7)*

Pictures are from stadia.gr member Vas8


----------



## Almopos

*Video showing the almost completed ground works for part of the A52 motorway + map showing the location*














Source: http://www.greek-motorway.net


----------



## christos-greece

Almopos said:


> *Some construction pictures of the Kalamata ring road (part of the A7)*
> 
> Pictures are from stadia.gr member Vas8


That's interesting photos from this exact area of Kalamata since the last time i was in this area


----------



## carlsjul

Almopos said:


> The A8 is being constructed as a toll road PPP. The consortium that was awarded the construction, maintenance and exploitation of this road needs bank financing to complete the project.
> 
> Given the decrease in road traffic caused mainly by the very high fuel prices in Greece (EUR 2 per liter in some places) and the economic crisis, the banks have decided to temporarily stop providing any loans to the consortium.
> 
> According to media reports, the government is trying to address this issue and is negotiating with the banks so that construction can start again. It is now rumored that these discussions are going to be finalised soon so that construction can start in the fall of 2012.


It sounds good but what about all the money collected today at A8, eg 3.10 +3.20 Euro per car, from Athens to Patras ?


----------



## tonylondon

I am filling sorry for greeks having to pay tolls for driving at this time, because of the economics, people there dont have that money to pay for roads, they needed for food,please wake up greece goverment.......


----------



## nastyathenian

As a rule, tolls in motorways are worth paying for, because they help us save our most precious commodity: time. An exception to this rule is A8 between Corinth and Patras. You pay 3.10 euros to drive in a construction site. hno:











That’s why I recommend using the old road instead, which, in addition to being free, offers a pleasant route by the seaside. 











On the other hand, the section between Elefsina and Corinth is fully worth its 3.20 euros. You drive on a 3+3 motorway and you arrive at Corinth Canal in 30 minutes, enjoying Kakia Skala tunnels in-between. 











The alternative, toll-free road is this one:


----------



## Standaman

Is there progress between Promahonas - Seres (A25) and Seres-Thessaloniki?


----------



## christos-greece

nastyathenian said:


> As a rule, tolls in motorways are worth paying for, because they help us save our most precious commodity: time. An exception to this rule is A8 between Corinth and Patras. You pay 3.10 euros to drive in a construction site. hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s why I recommend using the old road instead, which, in addition to being free, offers a pleasant route by the seaside.


Some day all these construction works on A8 will be ended and this road will be a great motorway. I think that we must be little patient about this particurarly road. Dont forget that many years in the past they do nothing just to update into a highway from today's status (like in the photo).


----------



## Nima-Farid

Road signs: A25


----------



## nastyathenian

A curious driver compares the speed he can reach on a new section of A7 (not opened to traffic yet) and on the old road:


----------



## christos-greece

It is obvious that in highway the moderate speed can be 110 or 120 km/h on highway, instead in the old roads 70 km/h and inside the village maximum speed is 50 km/h.


----------



## nastyathenian

Here is a video from South-North motorway in Athens (I prefer to call it so), shot by some Romanians on a weekend (guess how I figured that out):






Personally, I don't enjoy driving there, because it is usually heavily trafficked and it has some too tight curves for a motorway. There are some plans to upgrade a part of it to 5+5+hard shoulder, but we have no time schedule yet!


----------



## neaguionutu

I am interested in the highway A25: Promahonas - Lefkonas - Thessaloniki. In this section what's new? It was also put into any portion of the road on the highway?


----------



## ea1969

^^
The map says "October 2011", but there is no further progress until today.
http://www.egnatia.eu/files/images/va_60_OnePage_ENG.jpg


----------



## sebi23ro

nastyathenian said:


> Here is a video from South-North motorway in Athens (I prefer to call it so), shot by some Romanians on a weekend (guess how I figured that out):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't enjoy driving there, because it is usually heavily trafficked and it has some too tight curves for a motorway. There are some plans to upgrade a part of it to 5+5+hard shoulder, but we have no time schedule yet!


I guess you figured it out by their driving abilities and how the driver keeps its hands on the steering wheel  (just kidding), the language gave them away, I guess their from Moldova region.


----------



## g.spinoza

^^ And the broken windshield, most importantly.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A couple of questions regarding A7:










1) has this section been opened to traffic?
2) when did this section open?
3) when will this section open?

I recall there was supposed to be a motorway opening in this area in April.


----------



## nastyathenian

sebi23ro said:


> I guess you figured it out by their driving abilities and how the driver keeps its hands on the steering wheel  (just kidding), the language gave them away, I guess their from Moldova region.


I don't mean the language spoken, but the fact that it was a weekend.  
You see that motorway passes through the industrial zone in Athens, which means a lot of trucks use it on working days:


----------



## ea1969

ChrisZwolle said:


> A couple of questions regarding A7:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) has this section been opened to traffic?
> 2) when did this section open?
> 3) when will this section open?
> 
> 
> 
> I recall there was supposed to be a motorway opening in this area in April.


Section 1 is open to traffic for almost two years (or a bit more). 

Section 2 is open to traffic for more than a year.

Section 3 will be ready sometime between May and June 2013, while the section around Kalamata (something like a west-east bypass) will be ready by october 2013.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Thank you! It appears that Google Maps is highly outdated, with section 1 being opened for more than two years. 

It also appears construction of section 2 took quite a bit of time, 2003 imagery already shows significant progress on this route.


----------



## cinxxx

sebi23ro said:


> I guess you figured it out by their driving abilities and how the driver keeps its hands on the steering wheel  (just kidding), the language gave them away, I guess their from Moldova region.


That style of hands on the steering wheel I never used :lol:
Also although I don't smoke anymore, the lady smokes, also with the kid in th car, I hate cars which smell like smoke.
That's Moldavian accent every day .


----------



## nastyathenian

ea1969 said:


> Section 3 will be ready sometime between May and June 2013.


You mean 2012. 

http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_ell_2_07/05/2012_481328


----------



## ea1969

^^
Oups! Yes, June 2012.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ So, A7 motorway from Korinthos to Kalamata except the part to Sparti will be full completed at the end of this year?


----------



## bat_naso

what's the current status of this project??? Is it anywhere near completion?


----------



## Stavros86

It is said that the part of the road Paradisia - Kalamata will be given to the public near the end of June - first days of July.
Of course, the only exception will be the sort (~700m) detour at the -not yet constructed- arched bridge in the part Paradisia-Tsakona.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Structural funds: Commission approves major EU co-funded priority project in Greece *

The European Commission today approved the allocation of €180.9 million to build a major trunk road to connect the Aktio area with the Western North-South Axis in Greece. This is part of the priority projects presented by the Commission last November in order to accelerate the return of growth in Greece, by investing structural funds.

Commenting on the decision, Commissioner for Regional Policy Johannes Hahn said “This is an emblematic infrastructure project which will benefit the Greek economy. Our joint efforts to overcome financial and technical problems are progressively paying off This and other similar projects will contribute to the improvement of the living conditions of the Greek people by creating immediate job opportunities”.

The Aktio project totals 48.5 km, bypassing Lake Ambrakia. It foresees 7 multi-level junctions, 2 same-level junctions and some 40 technical works. This project is part of the Trans‑European Transport Network (TEN-T). The European Union, through the European Regional Development Fund (ERDF), will finance €180.9 million out of a total cost of €232.43 million. This new connection will improve driving conditions, reduce travel times and foster road safety.​
http://europa.eu/rapid/pressRelease...format=HTML&aged=0&language=EN&guiLanguage=en

I suppose this is the A5 motorway?


----------



## Stavros86

No, this is *A52* motorway.

Map
Red line A52.
Blue line A5.


----------



## ea1969

It is funny that the original map used to draw on it the A52 project and the A5 course (link by Stavros 86) is "ancient". It must be dated to the late 60's - early 70's.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Aha, the construction of the A52 even began in July 2009 according to my records. It was probably postponed.


----------



## ea1969

^^
You can also seen the old alignment of NR9a towards the upper part of the picture (it continues straight ahead to the northeast than rather turning towards the southeast) and the junction with NR7. The former A7 exit to the NR9a old alignment was where the earthworks are visible (it was replaced with the GSJ at the front of the picture).


----------



## skyduster

Arnorian said:


> Sorry for the off-topic, but I have to ask: Why are these hills around the motorway not reforested?





Arnorian said:


> I don't mean the area around the motorways disturbed by the construction, but the hills further out.





Arnorian said:


> What about these in the picture?
> 
> http://content-mcdn.feed.gr/filesystem/images/20120525/low/pegasus_LARGE_t_85761_14147890.JPG


It's called a *Mediterranean biome*.

What you see in the pictures ("the hills further out") are _not_ deforested hills (contrary to what Tepes suggests. You would know if you're looking at a hill that was affected by a fire). What you're looking at in those pictures is just typical _Mediterranean shrub_.

Yes, many areas in Greece have forests with tall trees, but many areas in Greece (as well as Italy, Spain, Portugal, southern France, etc) are just shrubby, which is what you see in the pictures. Outside of Southern Europe, you'll find similar type of countryside in places like California. 

That's how the Mediterranean biome is. One hill can be shrubby (like this picture from California), another can be very forested with tall trees, and another can be bare. And you can also have microclimates; the rain shadow effect is very common in Southern Europe: you can have green areas and dry areas very close to each other. The amount of soil on a rocky hill can also determine what type of vegetation can grow there (trees vs shrubs vs grass). And wild grasses that are green in the winter/spring, tend to turn a brown or gold color in the summer, because it doesn't rain in the summer. In the winter, they turn green again.

From your posts history, I gather you're Serbian. I can't believe I actually encountered someone from northern/central/eastern Europe that hasn't yet taken a holiday in the sunny South. :colgate:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What font is used for national roads? (not the German-style motorways)


----------



## ea1969

^^
It is the British Transport, but since they introduced the German DIN1451 font on motorways, you may see also signs on other roads with the latter.

Complicated as usual in Greek signing!

_PS. Since I know, you have started a chapter on Greek national roads on Wegenwiki, please have a look at my post numbered #1406 on this thread (page 71)._


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What is the latest on the upgrade of EO8A to A8? On Greek-Motorway.net it says the conversion to a motorway should be finished in 2011.


----------



## Angelos

It is supposed to be U/C but the construction has stopped about a year due to funding issues.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

When was EO10 added to the network of national highways? It was not in the 1955/1963 list, but apparently also wasn't added in 1998.


----------



## Angelos

Where did you see EA10 ? i have no idea which road represents and i cant find any information about it...


Edit: i think it's the new motorway spur which goes to Chalkida from A1.

Edit2: Thats A11 :/

Edit3: I just saw at google earth that the whole part of A7 is added!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

EO10 runs from Isthmia to Ligourio near Korinthos. It's about 60 km long.


----------



## ea1969

ChrisZwolle said:


> When was EO10 added to the network of national highways? It was not in the 1955/1963 list, but apparently also wasn't added in 1998.


I don't know as even on a Government Newspaper publication of 1995, it is named as a national road but not numbered. However, it has been signed as NR10 on the A8 exit which leads to Epidavros. However despite this, I believe the numbering happened in the late 1980's.

To my opinion, NR10 is an “unlucky” allocation as it is more north-south than east-west route and it is also in the south of the country. A more proper number would be NR41.

I say this, as odd numbers denote north-south routes and even ones denote east-west routes. The gentlemen, back in 1963, made a decent allocation. Major routes took numbers 1 – 9 with 1, 3, 5, 7 and 9 increasing to the south, which also was the case with routes 2, 4, 6 and 8. Then odd numbers 13 – 39 were all west of NR1 increasing to the south and routes 51 – 99 were all east of NR1 (odd routes in the Aegean Islands and Crete are virtually east of the axis of NR1) again increasing to the south. Also even numbers 12 – 94 increased from north to the south as well. NR10 could be more appropriately given to the most northern east-west route Kastanies – Ormenio, BG border, which is now being counted as a spur of NR51 (Ardani – Orestiada – Kastanies, TR border), although some sources state it as NR52.

I think that the successors of the “1963 committee” were as mediocre as the average Greek Public Sector worker, being appointed mainly by… nepotism and we finished to the current incomplete and messy system. A good example for my “bad-mannered”comments is that, the State paid a committee of 6 (six) persons (!!!), just to copy word by word the German motorway signing regulations (an official translation at the Translations Office of the Ministry of Exterior Affairs would cost nothing). Their only additions were the prefix “A” on motorway shields (which is not followed on all motorways – A1, A6, A62, A64, A65, A90, A642 signs “ignore” this), stating that exits should be numbered by the kilometre point and not sequentially (which nobody follows) and changing by necessity the colours from blue and yellow of German roads to green and blue of the Greek ones.


----------



## Stavros86

Actually ChrisZwolle and Olymbia Odos are right.
In the Registry of Greek National Roads, issued in 1998 by the Hellenic Statistical Authority, the road from Ismia to the Ancient Theatre of Epidaurus is numbered as National Road 10.
Of course, in the original list (1963) of the Greek National Roads, the NR10 is not listed.


----------



## EUSERB

Angelos said:


> It is supposed to be U/C but the construction has stopped about a year due to funding issues.


one (kind of stupid) question,why is the Athens-Patras highway still mostly under construction,while there are a lot of highways that are way less important (in my opinion) that are finished more or less (like the ioanina-patras and the one leading to prespa lake)?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Athina - Patras is already a high-standard (though not adequate) road, with grade-separation and 1x2 / 2x2 lanes. I agree though that this route should be upgraded to a full motorway. 

The A27 in northern Greece is important for the energy sector. 70% of Greece's electricity is generated within a few kilometers of A27 (chiefly lignite-fueled power plants).


----------



## ea1969

^^
You are right, Chris.

Another thing that should be considered is to whom has each new motorway been awarded to for its construction, maintenance and profiting from its use. Most consortia or single companies which have been awarded certain motorways, do face financial or liquidity problems, banks do not offer loans and the expected profits seem to go down due to a decrease on traffic volumes (ie. less money from toll).


----------



## christos-greece

About A8 motorway (Korinthos - Patra) what's going on that road? As the works stopped or is still U/C?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Has A7 now been completed all the way to Kalamata? I believe the deadline was October.


----------



## Angelos

It is postponed for the end of December...


----------



## christos-greece

I need to ask about the status of construction of A3 (Lamia, Trikala, Egnatia road con.). What's going on, some parts are allready completed or nothing so far?


----------



## ea1969

^^
Absolutely nothing. There has been a lot of debate recently for the project all together, due to the known problems with banks, the government, the constructors, the crisis etc. And nevertheless there is still the problem for the northern section (Kalampaka - A2) regarding the environmental concerns.

Very doubtful if the A3 goes on.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Not so good news; anyway let's hope for the best


----------



## nastyathenian

Crazy biker on A5:


----------



## suvi genije

Angelos said:


> It is supposed to be U/C but the construction has stopped about a year due to funding issues.


 So, when you expect full motorway Thessaloniki-Athens to be completed?


----------



## nastyathenian

We have good news:

http://translate.google.com/transla...1&u=http://www.capital.gr/news.asp?id=1671290

This means that works will restart soon. We can't be certain about the completion date though! But don't worry. As you can see on the map, little work remains to be done: Tempi tunnels (that are almost ready) and the northern part of Maliakos horseshoe, where the contractor stopped the works because he went bankrupt. Fortunately we have a new contractor now:

http://translate.google.com/transla...1&u=http://www.capital.gr/news.asp?id=1593450


----------



## suvi genije

nastyathenian said:


> We have good news:
> 
> http://translate.google.com/transla...1&u=http://www.capital.gr/news.asp?id=1671290
> 
> This means that works will restart soon. We can't be certain about the completion date though! But don't worry. As you can see on the map, little work remains to be done: Tempi tunnels (that are almost ready) and the northern part of Maliakos horseshoe, where the contractor stopped the works because he went bankrupt. Fortunately we have a new contractor now:
> 
> http://translate.google.com/transla...1&u=http://www.capital.gr/news.asp?id=1593450


 Thanks!
And what is the problem with Thessaloniki-Evzoni section?
Why it hasn't been upgraded to motorway?
That's the closest connection to rest of Europe and many tourists.
Why road to Bulgaria has priority?
In 2 years only non-motorway section from Belgrade to Patra will be that one.


----------



## nastyathenian

Before 1991 that was the main road connecting Greece to the rest of Europe. But after that traffic almost disappeared on that section. Therefore, there is no reason to upgrade it to a motorway. Bulgaria is a member of the EU and traffic is much heavier in that direction.

By the way, here is the same map with some changes, to make it more realistic:


----------



## suvi genije

nastyathenian said:


> Before 1991 that was the main road connecting Greece to the rest of Europe. But after that traffic almost disappeared on that section. Therefore, there is no reason to upgrade it to a motorway. Bulgaria is a member of the EU and traffic is much heavier in that direction.
> 
> By the way, here is the same map with some changes, to make it more realistic:


 According to this map, there is a motorway between Larisa and Trikala.
Is there really?

And I disagree with you. There will be full motorway from Belgrade to Evzoni, and you don't see the reason for motorway after Evzoni???
Corridor X!!!


----------



## nastyathenian

There is no motorway between Larissa and Trikala, as we can see in this video:


----------



## suvi genije

nastyathenian said:


> There is no motorway between Larissa and Trikala, as we can see in this video:


 So the map above is incorrect?


----------



## nastyathenian

Most probably!


----------



## stickedy

You just have to look at Google Maps or OpenStreetMap to see that there is no motorway...


----------



## christos-greece

There is no motorway between Trikala and Larisa, that's for sure. Now about A3 (Lamia - Trikala - connection with A2) i dont think that going to cancel this motorway.The works will start soon i believe...


----------



## carlsjul

*A8 Korinthos - Patras*

Someone knows when one finishes A8 from Korinthos - Patras ?
http://www.olympiaodos.gr/EN/index.php?ID=traffic_calendar
Anyone have knowledge of fire on ANEK ferry Kriti II and who knows who it went beyond
http://www.pelop.gr/?page=article&DocID=63536&srv=9
http://www.pelop.gr/?page=article&DocID=63131&srv=9

/jet


----------



## stickedy

The works on A8 have to be restarted first, then you can guess when it will be done... Read 9 postings above...


----------



## ea1969

Regarding the Larisa - Trikala discussion, there are some dual carriageway sections of NR6 that were planned at a stage to become part of a motorway (assigned as A4). However, there has been no discussion about this for quite a long of time. At this stage there are some more widening projects of the national road which are underway or at a planning stage.

PS. The ferry returned to the port of Patra safely and fire was put down.


----------



## Stavros86

Brand new video of A7 (section Paradisia - Tsakona), from a local newspaper.
After almost 10 years of re-construction, it is ready to be given to the public.
The section will have a small detour until the new arch bridge "T4" is ready.
Here is some information about the "T4" arch bridge.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A7*

Apparently the Paradisia - Ichalia section of A7 will not be open to traffic until 2014 due some arch bridge not being completed. This section is indicated on Open Street Map as under construction. However Google Earth imagery from 2003 (!) shows portions of the road as finished with pavement and road markings. 

Is a Kalamata Bypass as part of A7 still planned?

When did the Athineo - Paradisio section (Megalopoli bypass) opened to traffic?


----------



## ea1969

^^
The section shown on this old Google photo has been destroyed by a massive landslide due to insufficient quality and lack of geological risk analysis of the section.

The Kalamata bypass is under construction but it seems that will not be of motorway standard but more like an urban dual carriageway with level junctions and traffic lights. 

The Athinaio - Paradeisio section opened in April 2010.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ thank you.

Some more questions to update my database:

According to some older info, A1 through the Tempe Valley should be completed in 2012. What is the current status? Apparently it's 21 kilometer segment.

Construction of A3 has been frozen entirely?

Which parts of A5 are currently under construction?

According to older info, the widening of A8 to a full-profile 2x2 motorway should have been completed in 2011. I believe no such works occurred?

Have all parts of A25 Thessaloniki - BG border been completed?

Some information indicated A29 Kastoria - AL border should have been completed in 2012. Is this correct? Is any construction going on?

Construction of A52 began in 2009, but has been frozen. Is there a restart of this project in sight?

According to sources, A71 construction began in 2010. Is this actually under construction? It links A7 with Sparta.


----------



## ea1969

^^


Considering that things improve within 2013 and banks will provide the necessary liquidity to the construction companies (let’s see).

A1: Tempi Valley/Platamonas and Stylida Bypass will open in 2014-15. Works will start again in 2013.

A3: The southern part (Lamia/A1 – Karditsa) will be constructed on a later stage. Section Karditsa – Trikala will be the first that would be constructed (expected to be ready by 2015), while the northern section (Trikala – A2) is now being uncertain due to environmental constraints. The whole project also suffers by ‘low traffic volumes expectations’ that make its profitability uncertain.

A5: Works on the Antirrio – Kefalovryso section (southern edge of the Agrinio Bypass) will restart in 2013. Also the Amvrakia/A52 - Arta section will go on soon. Both seem to be ready by 2015, while the last part Arta – Ioannina/A2 would be ready by 2016. Section Patra (southern edge of Ring Road) – Pyrgos is now being disputed, while the Pyrgos – Tsakona/A7 section will be a miracle if it ever goes on.

A8 widening between Korinthos and Rio will restart in 2013. I think that there should be ready by 2015 or 2016.

A25: Please see http://www.egnatia.eu/files/images/va_60_OnePage_ENG.jpg. Expected completion date in 2014.

A29: Please see http://www.egnatia.eu/files/images/va_45_OnePage_ENG.jpg. Expected completion in 2015.

A52: There is some work going on; I think that 2014 should be an optimal completion target.

A71: Works are in progress; the motorway will open sometime late in 2013 or early in 2014.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Thanks! Great info


----------



## nastyathenian

Here is Patras bypass (from 07:15):


----------



## Dianatomia

suvi genije said:


> So the map above is incorrect?


From Trikala until Farkadona there are parts where the motorway is not completed, but after Farkadona there is a motorway to Larissa.


----------



## suvi genije

Dianatomia said:


> From Trikala until Farkadona there are parts where the motorway is not completed, but after Farkadona there is a motorway to Larissa.


Sorry, but I don't believe you.
This "motorway" is not visible anywhere, and no one else confirmed that...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Some parts of EO6 between Trikala and Larissa have 2x2 of 1x4 lanes, however, recent 2012 imagery shows some parts are a wide two-lane road and there are several at-grade intersections. So no motorway.


----------



## ea1969

EO6

Most Greeks are confused as there have been quite a few designations for planned motorways even some that may be counted as... science fiction (ie. A14, A23, A72, A97, A98 etc.). 

So they see a map stating A4 and an all-purpose dual carriageway road and think that it should be a motorway. The Larisa - Trikala section of EO6 is not a motorway (and there are no plans to be for the coming future); the same applies for the Velestino (A1) to Volos section of EO3. It is an all-purpose dual carriageway, but some people say "OK, here we have the A12".


----------



## christos-greece

ChrisZwolle said:


> Some parts of EO6 between Trikala and Larissa have 2x2 of 1x4 lanes, however, recent 2012 imagery shows some parts are a wide two-lane road and there are several at-grade intersections. So no motorway.


Because i know little much about the area of Trikala (i have been there many times after all) there is not motorway between Trikala and Larisa except few parts of 2x2 but with traffic lights in many of intersections on that road. That includding also the peripherique of Trikala:
2x2 lanes with traffic lights.

Happy New Year btw :cheers:


----------



## Almopos

Construction pictures of the upgrade of the A1 motorway near Stylida


----------



## mman2012

Hello guys,

I'me wondering if the development of the extensions and new motorway segments and the dead-lines presented here are still "real".

Thanks


----------



## ea1969

^^
Please refer to post #1479 on page 74.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=98748236&postcount=1479


----------



## mman2012

ea1969 said:


> ^^
> Please refer to post #1479 on page 74.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=98748236&postcount=1479


Missed that, sorry, thanks!


----------



## Angelos

New photo report from my today's trip to Kalamata, photos will follow shortly showing the new motorway which opened a few months ago and the new Arch bridge U/C at Tsakwna which will look something like this :









Route : http://maps.google.gr/maps?saddr=Άγ...Q;FWF3NQIda7FQAQ&mra=mi&mrsp=3&sz=15&t=m&z=11


----------



## Angelos

Part 1


----------



## Angelos

Part 2


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Very nice photos Angelos 
That bridge of Tsakona looks interesting so i did a little research and found some extra images:

night view










technical details










side view










www.pelopsnews.gr


----------



## christos-greece

Angelos said:


> New photo report from my today's trip to Kalamata, photos will follow shortly showing the new motorway which opened a few months ago and the new Arch bridge U/C at Tsakwna which will look something like this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Route : http://maps.google.gr/maps?saddr=Άγ...Q;FWF3NQIda7FQAQ&mra=mi&mrsp=3&sz=15&t=m&z=11


The new Arch bridge U/C at Tsakwna looks wonderful; especially the blue - red colours on it.
Great new photos BTW kay:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The earthworks and some overpasses of the motorway around Trikala are now visible in Google Earth.


----------



## Angelos

Also most of the Ε65 is shown U/C in bing map from Lamia to Trikala.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed and especially on Bing maps its better.


----------



## MichiH

Angelos said:


> Also most of the Ε65 is shown U/C in bing map from Lamia to Trikala.


When has the construction started? When will the A3 be opened?


----------



## Angelos

The construction started in 2008 but stopped due to funding issues from the banks. I read yesterday that E65 and A5 construction has been resumed but it seems E65 is going to be built in parts.










and the article google translated.

http://translate.google.gr/translat...%BA%CE%AE-%CE%BF%CE%B4%CF%8C-%CE%B565&act=url


----------



## stickedy

That are good news. The part from Xyniada to Lamia is short and the current road is pretty good.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

A new highway of 130 km long and 1.5 billion euros cost is planned for Athens



> *Αυτοκινητόδρομος-γίγαντα "έρχεται" το νέο ρυθμιστικό σχέδιο της Αθήνας *
> 
> Το νέο σχέδιο χαρακτηρίζεται απο τους αρμοδίους ως ιδιαίτερα φιλικό προς τις ιδιωτικές επενδύσεις
> 
> 29/03/2013 - 09:21
> 
> Έναν αυτοκινητόδρομο-γίγαντα συνολικού μήκους 130 χλμ. και αξίας που υπολογίζεται σε τουλάχιστον 1,5 δισ. ευρώ "κρύβει", σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες το νέο ρυθμιστικό σχέδιο της Αθήνας. Η ολοκλήρωση του νέου επικαιροποιημένου σχεδίου επισπεύδεται με εντολή Μαξίμου προκειμένου να "τρέξει" και η προσπάθεια επενδυτικής αξιοποίησης του παραλιακού μετώπου κι άλλων δημόσιων ακινήτων στην Αττική.
> 
> Στο νέο ρυθμιστικό, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, προτείνεται ξανά η δημιουργία νέων αυτοκινητοδρόμων μέχρι το 2021, μεταξύ των οποίων περιλαμβάνεται κι ένα μεγάλο κατασκευαστικού project αξίας άνω του 1,5 δισ. ευρώ. Στο υπουργείο Περιβάλλοντος και στον Οργανισμό Ρυθμιστικού Αθήνας επιδίδονται τώρα σε αγώνα δρόμου προκειμένου το νέο σχέδιο να κατατεθεί το αργότερο ως τον Απρίλιο στη Βουλή αφού πρώτα μεσολαβήσει ένας μήνας διαβούλευσης επί του τελικού σχεδίου. Ήδη έχει ολοκληρωθεί η αξιολόγηση και η ενσωμάτωση των προτάσεων των φορέων που έλαβαν μέρος στην αρχική διαβούλευση και γίνονται προσπάθειες συμπίεσης του χρόνου ώστε να ολοκληρωθεί η επεξεργασία και η διορθωση του τελικού κειμένου.
> 
> Το νέο σχέδιο χαρακτηρίζεται απο τους αρμοδίους ως ιδιαίτερα φιλικό προς τις ιδιωτικές επενδύσεις αφού σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες επιτρέπει μεγαλύτερη ευελιξία και διαδικασίες εξπρές στην συνεργασία δημοσίου και ιδιωτικού τομέα (ΣΔΙΤ) ενώ προβλέπει την "κατ' εξαίρεση επέκταση θεσμοθετημένων επιχειρηματικών υποδοχέων" άλλα και την πολεοδομική και χωροταξική διευκόλυνση επενδύσεων σε δημόσια ακίνητα. Το θαλάσσιο μέτωπο απο το Φάληρο έως το Ελληνικό χαρακτηρίζεται ως "αναπτυξιακός πόλος" και ουσιαστικά μετατρέπεται σε ένα νέο μητροπολιτικό οικονομικό και κοινωνικό κέντρο της Αττικής πριμοδοτούμενο και απο μια σειρά νέων χρήσεων άλλα και μεγάλων συγκοινωνιακών έργων.
> 
> Επιπλέον, το ρυθμιστικό προτείνει μέσω πακέτων επιδοτήσεων και άλλων φορολογικών κινήτρων την ανακύκλωση ήδη πολεοδομημένης γης και με επανάχρηση κτιρίων και αναπλάσεις στο κέντρο της Αθήνας, που μπορούν δυνητικά να δημιουργήσουν σημαντικές επενδυτικές ευκαιρίες στον χώρο των κατασκευών και του real estate.
> Αν και το βασικό όραμα του νέου ρυθμιστικού κινείται στο πλαίσιο της ανάσχεσης της επέκτασης της πόλης, δίνονται δυνατότητες για αστική ανάπτυξη μέσω της "ενθάρρυνσης της μετατροπής των περιοχών που έχουν πολεοδομηθεί ως δεύτερη κατοικία σε πρώτη με συμπληρωματική κάλυψη υποχρεώσεων σε εισφορά σε χρήμα".
> Ακόμα, τίθεται σε άμεση προτεραιότητα η πολεοδομική οργάνωση της περιοχής των Μεσογείων που χαρακτηρίζεται ως "υποδοχέας νέων οικονομικών δραστηριοτήτων", της περιοχής της Λαυρεωτικής ως "υποδοχέας πρώτης και δεύτερης κατοικίας" και της περιοχής της Βόρειας Αττικής όπου συγκεντρώνεται πρώτη και παραθεριστική κατοικία.
> Το νέο ρυθμιστικό προτείνει επίσης την κατάργηση του ισχύοντος ΠΔ για τον Ελαιώνα και την θεσμοθέτηση νέων ρυθμίσεων που θα επιτρέπουν την συγκέντρωση στην περιοχή όλων των βασικών μητροπολιτικών λειτουργιών και υποδομών, όπως το νέο ΚΤΕΛ και το νέο Συγκοινωνιακό Κέντρο, αμαξοστάσια Μετρό, τρόλει και λεωφορείων, την Κεντρική Αγορά Αθηνών, τον Σταθμό Μεταφόρτωσης Απορριμμάτων κλπ. Ακόμη, διατηρείται και ενισχύεται η μεταποιητική δραστηριότητα στην περιοχή.
> Ακόμα, περιλαμβάνεται μια σειρά στρατηγικών επιλογών που αφορούν στην διεύρυνση των ζωνών υποδοχής μεγάλων εμπορικών κέντρων (mall), στην χωροθέτηση μεγάλων εμπορευματικών πάρκων στις δυο κύριες οδικές εισόδους της Περιφέρειας, στο λιμάνι και στο αεροδρόμιο, στην δημιουργία ζωνών χονδρεμπορίου και αποθηκών στον αστικό ιστό και στην επέκταση των περιοχών ΒΙΠΑ-ΒΙΟΠΑ.
> 
> *ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟΔΡΟΜΟΙ*
> Το σχέδιο θα προτείνει τη συγκοινωνιακή σύνδεση του αεροδρομίου με τον πόλο του Ελληνικού-Φαλήρου άλλα και την ολοκλήρωση του οδικού περιφερειακού δακτυλίου της Αθήνας. Με τον τρόπο αυτό ανάβει το πράσινο φως για την ενσωμάτωση στον σχεδιασμό ενός πολύ μεγάλου έργου που ήδη εχουν αρχίσει και σχεδιάζουν -σε πρώιμο στάδιο- στο υπουργείο Ανάπτυξης και Υποδομών.
> Πρόκειται για έναν κλειστό αυτοκινητόδρομο που θα ξεκινάει απο το αεροδρόμιο, θα κατευθύνεται νότια φτάνοντας μέχρι το Ελληνικό. Απο εκεί κατά μήκος της παραλίας θα φτάνει στον Πειραιά και το λιμάνι για να περάσει μετά με υποθαλάσσια σήραγγα στην Σαλαμίνα. Αφού τη διασχίσει θα ενώνεται με το ήδη υποδημοπράτηση έργο της ζεύξης της Σαλαμίνας για να ενωθεί κατ' επέκταση με την Ολυμπία Οδό στο ύψος των Μεγάρων. Εναλλακτικά, εξετάζεται η συνέχεια μετά τον Πειραιά να γίνει κατά μήκος της λεωφόρου Σχιστού ώστε ο νέος άξονας να καταλήγει στην Ελευσίνα.
> 
> Εξετάζεται ακόμη η βόρεια επέκταση του μέχρι τον Μαραθώνα κι απο εκεί δυτικά ο άξονας να καταλήγει στις Αφίδνες στον ΠΑΘΕ.
> Ο άξονας αποτελεί δέλεαρ για τους μεγάλους κατασκευαστικούς ομίλους της χώρας και θεωρείται οτι μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί σε βάθος χρόνου με σύμβαση παραχώρησης, αφού πρώτα υπάρχουν θετικές εξελίξεις για τους τέσσερις υφιστάμενους αυτοκινητοδρόμους και γενικώς για την ελληνική οικονομία.
> 
> Θα πρέπει ακόμη να θεωρείται δεδομένη η προώθηση της περιφερειακής Υμηττού μέχρι το Ελληνικό άλλα και η επέκταση της λεωφόρου Κύμης απο την Αττική Οδό έως την Εθνική στο ύψος του κόμβου του Ολυμπιακού Χωριού με συνθήκες κλειστού αυτοκινητοδρόμου. Σε οτι αφορά στο Μετρό θα προβλέπεται η νέα υπέρ-γραμμή 4 (Γαλάτσι-Κέντρο-Βύρωνας-Ζωγράφου-Μαρούσι-Λυκόβρυση) ενώ σε προτεραιότητα τίθεται η "εύκολη" επέκταση της γραμμής 2 απο την Ανθούπολη έως το Ίλιον και το Καματερό. Προβλέπονται ακόμη επεκτάσεις του Τραμ άλλα και του Προαστιακού έως το λιμάνι του Λαυρίου.
> 
> Πηγή:imerissia.gr


Google Translate


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Could you post a map?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

* Extension of A6 to Lavrio
* Extension of A8 into Athina (via EO8)
* Extension of A62 to Vari
* Extension of A64 to Artemida
* Extension of A65 into Piraeus

Possible new motorway from western metropolitan area to A1 near Thiva (more or less parallel to EO3).

The document further talks about completely unrealistic public transportation goals (50% share by 2021, no city in the world ever achieved such a rapid transit growth in just 8 years) and deterring car traffic from the Athens basin.


----------



## ea1969

The article also states for a motorway parallel to the urban coastline from the extension of the A64 at the area of the old airport at Hellinikon (Ελληνικό - Elliniko) to Piraeus (Πειραιάς - Peiraias) and then to the south extension of the A65 and towards the island of Salamis (Σαλαμίνα - Salamina) via a bridge and a second bridge to the A8 near Megara (Μέγαρα). I find the idea very difficult mainly due to lack of space along the urban coastal areas of Alimos (Άλιμος) and Palaio Faliro (Παλαιό Φάληρο) as there are homes and other premises, a 3+3 boulevard, the tram line and the... sea. How could they build a 3+3+2EL motorway, GSIs and infrastructure for the interior road network? there? Also I see space problems in the area of Central Pireaus (east of the City and in the area of the Port).


----------



## Skyline_

The longest straight in Greece is located near Thebes (Thiva). There is a section of the highway that is straight for 10 miles (16 kilometers).


----------



## ea1969

Skyline_ said:


> The longest straight in Greece is located near Thebes (Thiva). There is a section of the highway that is straight for 10 miles (16 kilometers).


This was one of the first sections to be constructed when they started upgrading the National Road to motorway standard (late 1980s).


----------



## vatse

Does anyone has a firsthand information about current traffic conditions on A8 between Korinthos and Kalavrita exit? I can see from Olympia Odos webpage that there are lots of road works but how is the traffic flow? Do I have to expect delays during workday mornings after 9 o'clock?


----------



## ea1969

^^
Due to the roadworks for most of the road there is only one lane in each direction separated by temporary hurdles (cones). Therefore there is no chance for overtaking any slow vehicles, but I do not think you may face huge traffic on a normal weekday.


----------



## mitasis

Super day for greek motorways! Minister of development and public constrauction just announced that the four unfinished projects are resuming again after 3 years pause of construction due to the financial problems of the country.

Finally there is an agreement between govenment, banks and construction companies and the four projects will be again on work very soon.


----------



## Skyline_

Does anyone know which sections of the E75 highway (Athens-Thessaloniki) remain unfinished? Is the Maliakos Gulf section completed? The Tempi Valley section is still under construction, as far as I know.


----------



## mitasis

The unfinished parts of A1 are:

-Maliakos gulf region: a small part close to Lamia and the 20 km part which diverts Stylida and Karavomylos.
-Tempi valley: The double 7km tunnel is being built, its a part of the unfinished projets where works are expected to resume after the today's agreement.
-Platamonas pass" a 3 km tunnel is being built, part of the same project as above.

All these parts I assume are not more than 40 km.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Which four projects are we talking about? The statement from the minister of development does not mention it...

http://www.mindev.gov.gr/?p=10501


----------



## Angelos

I think they are talking about A5 , A8-A9 and A3 (E65).


----------



## stickedy

There's no A9 any more - since 5 years 

So it's more likely A1, A3, A5 and A8


----------



## stickedy

BTW: How is the progress on A71? Is the planned date 12/2013 possible (http://motorways-exitlists.com/europe/gr/a71.htm)? The latest satellite pictures look promising: http://be.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=37....sty=h&where1=Sparta, Griechenland&form=LMLTCC

And on those photos you can also see a new wide bypass of Sparti as extension to the A71. Does anyone have informations how far works on this bypass are progressed and if the works are still going on?

And another thing: North of Sparti there is a new built part of N39 climbing the hills. There were at least two land slides on the new part and therefore the new road wasn't even opened after "completion". That was about 3 years ago and afaik there was a legal dispute with the company building it. Time goes by and nothing happens... Does anyone have informations about that new road and when it will be repaired? That old part isn't fun to drive...


----------



## Almopos

According to media reports part of the A71 (29 km in total) will be opened to traffic in the summer. It is the part between interchange Loganikou (in Greek: Λογκανίκου) and interchange Pellanas (in Greek: Πελλάνας). 

According to the same reports, construction of the remainder of the A71 can be completed in 2013 but it all depends on whether excavations by the archeologists are completed in time. 

Unfortunately, I do not have any info on the N39 and the Sparta bypass.


----------



## mitasis

stickedy said:


> There's no A9 any more - since 5 years
> 
> So it's more likely A1, A3, A5 and A8


Exactly, we are talking for:
- unfinished part of A1 (Tempi valley and Platamonas. Stylida and Karavomylos bypass of Maliakos gulf region is another project funded from greek public)
-A5 from Antirrio to Ioannina
-A3 from Xyniada to Kalampaka (connections to A1 and A2 are cut for the moment, so they will construct for the moment just the part of the motorway which runs on the plains of Thessaly.
-A8 from Korinthos to Patra (heavy cut on this project. The Patra-Pyrgos-Tsakona and connection to A7 construction is scheduled for later.)


----------



## stickedy

Almopos said:


> According to media reports part of the A71 (29 km in total) will be opened to traffic in the summer. It is the part between interchange Loganikou (in Greek: Λογκανίκου) and interchange Pellanas (in Greek: Πελλάνας).


Really? Those interchanges are in the middle of nowhere... Are there excavations between Loganikou and A7 interchange at Lefktro and between Pellanas and Sparti?



> According to the same reports, construction of the remainder of the A71 can be completed in 2013 but it all depends on whether excavations by the archeologists are completed in time.


Ah, didn't know that there are ongoing excavations there. Hopefully everything will go fine 



> Unfortunately, I do not have any info on the N39 and the Sparta bypass.


Too bad... But thank you very much for the informations you gave!!


----------



## Almopos

I got the information from the Greek website ypodomes.com but do not have any further information for you. 

Here is the link to the article: http://ypodomes.com/index.php/autok...παράδοση-στο-λεύκτρο-πελλάνα-για-το-καλοκαίρι

I have used google-translate to translate the part relating to the A71



> The sections that will be completed in the year 2013 are:
> 
> [....]
> 
> *Section Lefktro - Sparta*
> About Section A / K Loganikos - A / K Pellanas (KP 0 KP +000- +000 ~ 29) ~ 29 km in length, will be delivered in the circulation department of the summer of 2013. About the department KP ~ 29 +000 - km 46 +000, including the portion of the variation in the Eurotas is planned to continue the work and rest and completion in 2013, subject to surrender the premises and be released gradually all tied for archaeological research sites
> 
> The course and the completion of the Sector depends on the timely release of these. If the sites delivered on time, it is possible completion of the remaining section at the end of 2013 and opening of the entire section to traffic.


----------



## ea1969

@Antie #1559

EP16: Please do not forget that the 1956 legislation (as the 1955 one for national roads) was drafting an intention to classify roads for construction and maintenance matters. At the time even most of national roads were unpaved or even non-existent. Most of the roads were constructed and paved in the following decades – quite most of them after 1970 – and some parts remained in the poor condition of the 50’s or were never constructed (ie. EO85 – section Porto Rafti – Lavrio was intended to show the proposal for a coastal road all the way from Rafina to Lavrio, which eventually was never materialized).

EP25/26/27: You have put ΕΠ25 correctly. Proasteio is at the place you have indicated – Agios Vasileios. It seems that ΕΠ27 were intended to connect Kato Salmeniko/Κάτω Σαλμένικο with Mageiras/Μάγειρας, Myrovrysi/Μυρόβρυση and Verino/Βερίνο meeting ΕΠ26 at Grigoris/Γρηγόρης (Rachova). Therefore ΕΠ26 should reach Grigoris/Γρηγόρης and then remained incomplete further to the south towards ΕΠ25.

EP18: The road is Aigeira/Αιγείρα – Seliana/Σελιάνα – Perithori/Περιθώρι and then incomplete towards the border to Korinthia (to Sarantapiho/Σαραντάπηχο).

I checked the 1975 Atlas of Greek Statistics, which supports the above comments.


----------



## gogo3o

Some pics of A1 from my trip to Athens. 









This part is still U/C. Seems that works are financed by the EU funds.


















Strange, that they collect toll even for this part. Thessaloniki-Athens costs ~21 euro for one direction.









Some sections at Thessaloniki and at Athens are with 3 traffic lanes plus a hard shoulder.









WC









Quite clean from inside.









Overall impression of A1 is very good. I've managed to get from Sofia to Athens in 10 hours, including several rests.:cheers:


----------



## Angelos

Very nice photos, are there any more pictures to come  ?


----------



## ea1969

#1562

Terrible Greek signing.

First photo: 1 instead of A1, 48 instead of 27 and E65 in blue rather than the correct green (all E-road signs should be GREEN everywhere).

Third photo: The 1 on the left sign should be A1 and this on the right one in blue as it refers to NR1.

Fifth photo: At least Aegean motorway has started putting A1 instead of 1 on motorway shields, which Nea Odos and Central Greece Motorway did not have done so on the sections of the A1 they manage. Section within Athens is also signed without the prefix "A".

I remind that on the A1, the A6 and its branches and A90 signs do not indicate motorway prefix "A". Signs on capital letters may be replaced by the time they reach the time of replacement - usually 10-12 years.


----------



## gogo3o

Angelos said:


> Very nice photos, are there any more pictures to come  ?


I do have. I'll post them in the next days 



ea1969 said:


> #1562
> 
> Terrible Greek signing.


You have to see Bulgarian signing


----------



## volodaaaa

I must admit that I *love* Greek motorways. I have not experienced such ease on roads in any coutries. No policemen, no agresive drivers, no problems.


----------



## Angelos

volodaaaa said:


> I must admit that I *love* Greek motorways. I have not experienced such ease on roads in any coutries. No policemen, no *agresive drivers*, no problems.


You should come down and drive near Athens and peloponnese where traffic density is much higher than North Greece and drivers are much much much more aggresive!

Generally i have been in North Greece and the driving nature reminded that of North Europeans. On the other hand drivers in Italy especially in the south were the worst drivers i have ever seen in my life, even in the north of Italy drivers were aggresive.


----------



## mitasis

The problem of graffities in greek roads is really a shame.

As for aggresive drivers, I agree with you Angelos. Whenever i have to drive in southern Greece and especially close to Athens I'm very impressed of how aggresive people are driving.


----------



## javimix19

Thermopiles (the hot gates): what a great place, when the future of Europe was decided with the blood of 300 Spartans and thousands of Greeks. 

I want to visit this place. It's our past. Our history. Our present.

Sorry, but when I see that signal in the photos I've put very excited.

Do you have a photos of the Thermopiles? 
It's one of the great sites that I have to visit in my life. I like a lot history and I read a lot of books of the Battle of the Thermopiles. I admire a lot Ancient Greece. And the modern of course. I like history but I prefer present.


----------



## Skyline_

javimix19 said:


> Thermopiles (the hot gates): what a great place, when the future of Europe was decided with the blood of 300 Spartans and thousands of Greeks.
> 
> I want to visit this place. It's our past. Our history. Our present.
> 
> Sorry, but when I see that signal in the photos I've put very excited.
> 
> Do you have a photos of the Thermopiles?
> It's one of the great sites that I have to visit in my life. I like a lot history and I read a lot of books of the Battle of the Thermopiles. I admire a lot Ancient Greece. And the modern of course. I like history but I prefer present.


Ok, so you are Greek, right? Where are you located? Your location doesn't say much to me.


----------



## Angelos

Nope, he is Spanish.


----------



## gogo3o

Ok, here's the second part of my pics.

I've noticed that in Greece they prefer to put jersey (concrete) barriers.









Toll booths. You can pay either in cash, or with prepaid magnetic card. Credit/debit cards are not accepted.




































That's just before Athens.









In Athens traffic is bigger, but it was fine to me. Only I had to take care of the motobikers, who can appear from nowhere next to you. A1 continues in a grade separated avenue, that crosses the city and leads directly to the sea.









My destination was in Glyfada neighbouhood. As I said, I reached it in 10 hours with breaking the traffic laws (much). Not bad, I would say. It's ~800km from Sofia.









Of these 800 km, not all are motorways in Greece and Bulgaria, but works are progressing in both countries. Hope one day Athens-Sofia will be a motorway all the way.

Cheers.:cheers:


----------



## gogo3o

Ops. *without breaking


----------



## javimix19

^^

Thank you for the photos, very nice.

A question about A-2 motorway: I read that motorway is the most expensive infraestructure that is built in Greece. In Google Maps appears with no toll. This motorway has not toll? I ask to confirmate.


----------



## gogo3o

IMO A2 is not tolled because it was financed by the EU funds.


----------



## duxo89

Welcome. I do statistics of roads in Europe. I have question.
What is the total length of Greece Motorways and Expressways?


----------



## ea1969

The A2 has a number of toll stations; this has nothing to do with the funding of the construction. 

Some toll stations are already in operation and some more are expected as the motorway will be privatised soon.

Toll on the A2: Please look at http://motorways-exitlists.com/ --> Europe --> Greece --> A2.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Talking about toll stations, on A7 from Korinthos to Kalamata has 6 toll stations (operating)?


----------



## Angelos

duxo89 said:


> Welcome. I do statistics of roads in Europe. I have question.
> What is the total length of Greece Motorways and Expressways?


About 2000 km, i dont know though the exact number.


----------



## ea1969

@Christos

On the A7, the operating toll stations are at Spathovouni, Nestani, Asea, Lefktro and Kalamata (Arfara).


----------



## Andrej_LJ

sponge_bob said:


> The last section of the Bulgarian A3 will have the (new) 'longest tunnel in the Balkans' at 10km + length so 2017 or 2018 would be a reasonable assumption. I also think the Bulgarian A3 will be over 50% complete by 2014.


*E79 in BG*:

total planned motorway between Sofia and GR border at Kulata 175 km:
* app. 55 km of motorways are operational
* another 56 km are currently under construction (lot 2 Dupnitsa - Blagoevgrad 37km and lot 4 Sandanski - GR border 19 km). The first should be opened in the first half of 2015, the second in the summer of 2014
* all the rest is for the period 2015-2020 because of the two tunnels, the first being 13km long, the second app. 3km. The 65 km section will be divided into 3 separate projects, the middle one with the tunnels (app. 20km long) will take longest to be completed.


*E75 in MK*:

Only one 28km link remains to be completed between Demir Kapija and Smokvitsa. The construction is going at a very good pace and the greek company Aktor is doing the works. Expected completion the end of 2015 or beginning of 2016.


----------



## mman2012

Andrej_LJ said:


> *E79 in BG*:
> 
> total planned motorway between Sofia and GR border at Kulata 175 km:
> * app. 55 km of motorways are operational
> * another 56 km are currently under construction (lot 2 Dupnitsa - Blagoevgrad 37km and lot 4 Sandanski - GR border 19 km). The first should be opened in the first half of 2015, the second in the summer of 2014
> * all the rest is for the period 2015-2020 because of the two tunnels, the first being 13km long, the second app. 3km. The 65 km section will be divided into 3 separate projects, the middle one with the tunnels (app. 20km long) will take longest to be completed.
> 
> 
> *E75 in MK*:
> 
> Only one 28km link remains to be completed between Demir Kapija and Smokvitsa. The construction is going at a very good pace and the greek company Aktor is doing the works. Expected completion the end of 2015 or beginning of 2016.


Speaking of this, what's the (updated?) deadline for A25's completion (full: from Kulata to Thessaloniki and beyond into Halkidiki)? There was little work being done last year as I remember passing trough...


----------



## TurboEngine

^^

They are working now quite actively to reach Serres on the Thessaloniki side.


----------



## javimix19

How are the works on A1 motorway? It appears in Google Maps like it is finished but I'm not sure of that. There are some stretches unfinished, isn't?


----------



## nastyathenian

Here is a ride through a part of Leoforos Kifissou (or North-South freeway as I prefer to call it) and a part of Paraliaki Leoforos (or coastal road) in Athens. Note that heavy vehicles do not bother driving on the right lane, as provided for in the regulations! 





 
New southern entrance to Ioannina:


----------



## suvi genije

Andrej_LJ said:


> *E75 in MK*:
> 
> Only one 28km link remains to be completed between Demir Kapija and Smokvitsa. The construction is going at a very good pace and the greek company Aktor is doing the works. Expected completion the end of 2015 or beginning of 2016.


 ...which means that in 2016 only unfinished motorway stretch between Vienna and Kalamata will be Evzoni-Thessaloniki. Shame!


----------



## Andrej_LJ

Well here in the Balkans we can never plan so much ahead in time. There are many problems in every country on the CX. Serbia will have to try very hard to finish Belgrade bypass and the motorway around Grdelica by 2016, Macedonia will probably do it, but many sections do not have motorway standard on one side of the carriageways (ex. Skopje/Katlanovo-Veles) and the sections between Thess/niki and Athens may not be finished until that time as well. 
Lets hope for the best! Anyways this corridor should have been finished long time ago, before the 2004 Athens Olympic games.


----------



## ea1969

Expected dates for completion of roadworks (source: www.ypodomes.com, 30.9.2013):

A1 Agia Marina – Rahes: 2015 (*)
A1 Lamia Bypass: 2015 (*)
A1 Tempi Valley and Platamonas Tunnels: 2016 (*)
A3 Xyniada – Trikala: 2016 (*)
A5 Amvrakia – Arta: 2016 (*)
A5 Antirrio – Kefalovryso: 2016 (*)
A5 Filippiada – Ioannina: 2016 (*)
A7 Kalamata Ring: December 2014
Α8 Korinthos (A7) – Patra (A5): 2016 (*)
A25 Strymoniko – Hristos: June 2014
A27 Florina – Niki (MK border): June 2014
A71 Lefktro (A7) – Sparti: June 2014
A52 Aktio – Amvrakia (Km 0-22): June 2015
A52 Aktio – Amvrakia (Km 22-27): July 2014
A52 Aktio – Amvrakia (Km27-35): March 2015
A52 Aktio – Amvrakia (Km 35-48): December 2014
A29 Koromilea – Krystallopigi (AL border): February 2015
A90 Gournes – Hersonisos: May 2015
A121 (?) Thessaloniki West Ring Road, Efkarpia (A25) – Evosmos: October 2015
A121 (?) Thessaloniki West Ring Road, Evosmos – Thessaloniki West Entrance I/C: July 2015
A121 (?) Thessaloniki West Ring Road, Thessaloniko West Entrance I/C: December 2015
A122 (?) Thessaloniki Port – A2 (alternative route): July 2014
A581 Patra Ring Road (A5) – New Port: January 2015
EO6 Volos Ring Road, Eastern Section: September 2014
EO13 Katerini Ring Road: April 2016
EO16 Arnaia Bypass: April 2016
EO16 Thermi – Galatista: August 2015
EO18 Karteri (A2) – Parga: May 2014
EO51 Ardanio (A2) – Mandra: September 2015
EO51 Mandra – Psathades: July 2014
EO65 Mavroneri – Kilkis: July 2016
EO90 Agios Nikolaos (A90) – Kalo Horio: March 2014
EO (unnumbered) Nea Moudania (A25) – Kassandra: February 2015

(*) Roadworks in suspension; awaiting restarting.


----------



## vatse

*Local roads through Parnonas mountains from Geraki, Laconia to Agios Andreas, Arcadia*


Picture 828 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 829 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 839 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 840 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 841 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 842 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 844 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 845 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## balien

Hi ea1969,

Thanks for the deadlines.
I have a question about A25 - 
this section covers this part in the map - http://goo.gl/maps/5RwZC
A25 Strymoniko – Hristos: June 2014
Right ?

And the second question - what about this almost ready for years part of A25 between [Καμαρωτό / Kato Ampelia] to [Νέο Πετρίτσι /Loutra] - you can see the road ready in google maps but it's not in operation yet http://goo.gl/maps/wbSfz

Do you have information if it will be finished or not ?

Cheers
B.


ea1969 said:


> Expected dates for completion of roadworks (source: www.ypodomes.com, 30.9.2013):
> 
> A1 Agia Marina – Rahes: 2015 (*)
> A1 Lamia Bypass: 2015 (*)
> A1 Tempi Valley and Platamonas Tunnels: 2016 (*)
> A3 Xyniada – Trikala: 2016 (*)
> A5 Amvrakia – Arta: 2016 (*)
> A5 Antirrio – Kefalovryso: 2016 (*)
> A5 Filippiada – Ioannina: 2016 (*)
> A7 Kalamata Ring: December 2014
> Α8 Korinthos (A7) – Patra (A5): 2016 (*)
> A25 Strymoniko – Hristos: June 2014
> A27 Florina – Niki (MK border): June 2014
> A71 Lefktro (A7) – Sparti: June 2014
> A52 Aktio – Amvrakia (Km 0-22): June 2015
> A52 Aktio – Amvrakia (Km 22-27): July 2014
> A52 Aktio – Amvrakia (Km27-35): March 2015
> A52 Aktio – Amvrakia (Km 35-48): December 2014
> A29 Koromilea – Krystallopigi (AL border): February 2015
> A90 Gournes – Hersonisos: May 2015
> A121 (?) Thessaloniki West Ring Road, Efkarpia (A25) – Evosmos: October 2015
> A121 (?) Thessaloniki West Ring Road, Evosmos – Thessaloniki West Entrance I/C: July 2015
> A121 (?) Thessaloniki West Ring Road, Thessaloniko West Entrance I/C: December 2015
> A122 (?) Thessaloniki Port – A2 (alternative route): July 2014
> A581 Patra Ring Road (A5) – New Port: January 2015
> EO6 Volos Ring Road, Eastern Section: September 2014
> EO13 Katerini Ring Road: April 2016
> EO16 Arnaia Bypass: April 2016
> EO16 Thermi – Galatista: August 2015
> EO18 Karteri (A2) – Parga: May 2014
> EO51 Ardanio (A2) – Mandra: September 2015
> EO51 Mandra – Psathades: July 2014
> EO65 Mavroneri – Kilkis: July 2016
> EO90 Agios Nikolaos (A90) – Kalo Horio: March 2014
> EO (unnumbered) Nea Moudania (A25) – Kassandra: February 2015
> 
> (*) Roadworks in suspension; awaiting restarting.


----------



## sponge_bob

balien said:


> Hi ea1969,
> 
> Thanks for the deadlines.


They are not deadlines, there is no chance all those roads will be under construction in 2016 never mind opened and finished. The timescales are a complete fantasy.


----------



## ea1969

@balien

I have to check it as it was not in the list. The part you mention seems to me that will be given in traffic sometime in 2014.

@sponge bob

These are deadlines as given by the authorities. Of course you are not wrong, taking into account the financing problems and then the usual delays which happen in the Balkans, it is almost certainly that in 3-4 months when a new list will have been published, the deadlines will have been pushed back once more.

I am personally sure only for the A52 and A71 project dates.


----------



## sponge_bob

The big problem is that the EU funds available 2007-13 and notbused by Greece will not carry fully to 2014-2020.


----------



## ea1969

^^
And I need to add that as far as motorways are concerned there is the additional huge problem with loans from banks.


----------



## sponge_bob

The banks are hardly going to turn on any taps until the government expropriates all the land ( and completes all the archeology) for the concession roads. The government will also have to get EU permission to spend more than was planned from public sector funds to complete the sections under way such as the Tempi tunnels as well ( public sector includes EU funds) 

Renegotiating the concessions has not even started as far as I know so There is a lot to be done to get any of those roads back under construction. The concessions will require extensions to 50 years instead of 30 etc etc. 

A straightforward state built and operated road ( with EU funds helping) could be built quicker if the traffic projections hold up in any way, but the _nationally important missing bits_ are almost all on concession roads not state roads. 

All of this will take a while to resolve, the ONE thing that finally changes everything is growth in the economy ....no matter how small and no matter off a blow base, just growth. Ex Growth the funding taps are shut and the existing loans are hard to finance or refinance. The Spanish consrtuction sector ( in particular) got involved in some really stupid infrastructure concessions all over Europe, particularly from 2003-2007. This is partially what crashed their banks last year. 

Until growth is bedded in for a year or two nothing can be done about banks/concessions and project financing in the private sector. Greece should spend that time getting land and archeology finally sorted on the key sections of motorway that need building, especially on the Patras - Athens - North Borders route.


----------



## Stavros86

Here are a few new photos of the still under construction motorway A71. The photos are since last August.

http://www.eleftheriaonline.gr/media/k2/galleries/27998/2.jpg
http://www.eleftheriaonline.gr/media/k2/galleries/27998/13.jpg
http://www.eleftheriaonline.gr/media/k2/galleries/27998/7.jpg
http://www.eleftheriaonline.gr/media/k2/galleries/27998/8.jpg
http://www.eleftheriaonline.gr/media/k2/galleries/27998/9.jpg
http://www.eleftheriaonline.gr/media/k2/galleries/27998/10.jpg
http://www.eleftheriaonline.gr/media/k2/galleries/27998/11.jpg
http://www.eleftheriaonline.gr/media/k2/galleries/27998/12.jpg
http://www.eleftheriaonline.gr/media/k2/galleries/27998/3.jpg

source


----------



## ChrisZwolle

New Google Earth imagery shows the (stalled?) construction of A3 southeast of Karditsa. It looks like the new motorway will run near a reservoir. Additionally, a new high-speed rail is also seen U/C northwest of Lamia. Their routes seem to be combined northwest of Lamia, but then split in the central basin.


----------



## nastyathenian

The difference in quality between toll and non-toll roads is very marked in Greece, maybe more than in any other country in Europe. For example, this is the route between Elefsina and Corinth canal that was followed by a motorcycle, obviously to avoid paying toll:





 
If the driver were not that stingy, he would have used A8 instead:





 
Until 1990, the main road leading from Corinth to central and southern Peloponnese was this one:





 
Now, of course, we have A7 (no, the video is not in fast-forward):


----------



## Groningen NL

God that kid on his fancy moped should be banned from driving any vehicle for the rest of his life. 

Anyway, the scenic views are as always very pretty


----------



## nastyathenian

I assume that you hate fast motorcycles. :yes:

Especially for you, I found 2 more videos, showing the whole route between Corinth canal and the outskirts of Athens. Just look at the speedometer.


----------



## Skyline_

That was too slow....

How about this?


----------



## christos-greece

^^ 280 km per hour?


----------



## Skyline_

christos-greece said:


> ^^ 280 km per hour?


Yep... A few seconds later it was 315 km/h.


----------



## Groningen NL

nastyathenian said:


> I assume that you hate fast motorcycles. :yes:


I don't have a problem with fast motorcycles (or fast cars) since I'm a pretty big petrolhead myself, but driving like that should only occur on a proper racetrack instead of a public road. It's that simple.


----------



## neaguionutu

Hello!

Searching and playing OpenStreetMap and Wikimapia today I've discovered something new.
A25 motorway from Thessaloniki Promahonas is the portion of the highway Neo Petritsi - Lefkonas.
Attach images to the portion of the highway Neo Petritsi - Lefkonas caught on OpenStreetMap and Wikimapia.

Could you tell me if you really stretch of motorway opened in Neo Petritsi - Sidirokastro?

Thank you very much!


----------



## stickedy

That streetch seems to be open for some time, perhaps since beginning of this year.


----------



## nick.english.dept

*Simply Beautiful ! I've driven all these roads through this area and they are breathtaking! Thank God not many drive through here so man's destructive hand and behavior is minimal. Upload more ! *

QUOTE=vatse;107717168]*Local roads through Parnonas mountains from Geraki, Laconia to Agios Andreas, Arcadia*


Picture 828 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 829 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 839 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 840 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 841 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 842 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 844 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 845 by vatse, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## nick.english.dept

The idiots that drive this fast on roads that are not suited for driving at these speeds should be imprisoned and never be allowed to drive again. There are very few roads, you can count them with the fingers of one hand, anywhere that allow drivers to drive that fast and endanger the lives of people that are on or near the roadway. 

People have the misconception that because the speedometer indicates that this lethal weapon that I have been given a permit to use must have roads to accommodate this ridiculous speed-["how" some get their license- that is another long painful story!]. 

Many believe that their tax money should be put into constructing roads so that they can easily endanger people's lives, in order to drive their motorcycles, cars etc at the speed they believe they should. 

Having lived throughout the US, Canada, Britain and continental Europe, the highways in Greece are satisfactory to drive on, the motorways are good and rural country and county roads are adequate. Roads are as good as the drivers that use them make them out to be. Every year Greece mourns the loss of what is the population of a small provincial town to the driving habits of Greek Drivers. Let us not get impressed with this type of behavior. 

Having said that, I guess it is safe to say that not all areas of the Greek economy have gone to hell. The Casket Manufacturing industry, Road Side Memorial industry and clergymen are all working at a remarkable rate. Their jobs don't seem to be have been affected by the crisis. Nor the government who has increased taxes for the above services as well as the cost of the certificate to decorate your wall. hno:hno:hno:


----------



## nick.english.dept

The idiots that drive this fast on roads that are not suited for driving at these speeds should be imprisoned and never be allowed to drive again. There are very few roads, you can count them with the fingers of one hand, anywhere that allow drivers to drive that fast and endanger the lives of people that are on or near the roadway. 

People have the misconception that because the speedometer indicates that this lethal weapon that I have been given a permit to use must have roads to accommodate this ridiculous speed-["how" some get their license- that is another long painful story!]. 

Many believe that their tax money should be put into constructing roads so that they can easily endanger people's lives, in order to drive their motorcycles, cars etc at the speed they believe they should. 

Having lived throughout the US, Canada, Britain and continental Europe, the highways in Greece are satisfactory to drive on, the motorways are good and rural country and county roads are adequate. Roads are as good as the drivers that use them make them out to be. Every year Greece mourns the loss of what is the population of a small provincial town to the driving habits of Greek Drivers. Let us not get impressed with this type of behavior. 

Having said that, I guess it is safe to say that not all areas of the Greek economy have gone to hell. The Casket Manufacturing industry, Road Side Memorial industry and clergymen are all working at a remarkable rate. Their jobs don't seem to be have been affected by the crisis. Nor the government who has increased taxes for the above services as well as the cost of the certificate to decorate your wall the government will issue . hno:hno:hno:


----------



## maciek9207

A2 "Egnatia Odos" from Veria to Ioannina. Part 1 (Veria - Siatista)


----------



## maciek9207

A2 "Egnatia Odos" from Veria to Ioannina. Part 2 (Siatista - Ioannina)


----------



## Stavros86

Some photos of A71: Lefktro-Sparta.

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-oAevrK_3bu8/UnlipZxpC0I/AAAAAAAAS9Q/CP0bhiGQSVc/s1600/DSC00140.JPG
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-M-wK9nYZs1A/Unlk0XCQL9I/AAAAAAAAS9s/uP3otitTniE/s1600/DSC00743.JPG
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-8rAs8w7vL7Q/UnlkVLrm5qI/AAAAAAAAS9c/w4OsOikVjdQ/s1600/DSC00747.JPG
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-9kqaQz1q6oE/UnllH28jbxI/AAAAAAAAS-E/AZ12ynqcUVo/s1600/DSC00748.JPG
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-XCJPakvBO7o/Unlk9w3dtcI/AAAAAAAAS90/1Ct6YL_u2as/s1600/DSC00749.JPG
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-U37yhLFgfHM/Unllm4WpPgI/AAAAAAAAS-M/ac6p931G4Lo/s1600/DSC00750.JPG
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-zT_nboN_gNg/UnllGRu5_EI/AAAAAAAAS98/PWuJLtkhSiU/s1600/DSC00751.JPG
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-zs_JqNuqoSE/UnllzyNVmDI/AAAAAAAAS-c/no6fK24qkDo/s1600/DSC00752.JPG
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-KQCpvLed4eU/Unll3mAb5TI/AAAAAAAAS-k/RqzE656kpJs/s1600/DSC00754.JPG
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-6Vu1PGQ0_kQ/UnllyD5eDUI/AAAAAAAAS-U/0bG-B2_wmy8/s1600/DSC00757.JPG
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-EHEfUpniqQM/UnohUQCTUyI/AAAAAAAATAU/x4gF9Nu2C3s/s1600/DSC00720.JPG
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-J9yLjKndA...1600/1399724_460722514040763_1290418426_o.jpg
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-NXhIaPLh_Ys/UnofoblyP1I/AAAAAAAAS_w/LkM0swAAQKY/s1600/DSC00725.JPG
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-H6Z4EsWQcFs/Unofm7lBNpI/AAAAAAAAS_k/u16k8gBPP3g/s1600/DSC00726.JPG
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-e8RhQ7Idjqg/Unofy281K_I/AAAAAAAAS_4/XLnFJO_DeOI/s1600/DSC00727.JPG
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-ksOD1kpgP4A/Unof16gVIfI/AAAAAAAATAA/EauSPxx7HT0/s1600/DSC00728.JPG
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-ul9mFxCb8qs/Unof2DKC89I/AAAAAAAATAE/YB-cgicePBQ/s1600/DSC00729.JPG


_Source_


----------



## volodaaaa

I am just curious: I was in Asprovalta this year for summer holidays, very sympathetic summer town, and later I just realized, that the main national (primary) road goes through the entire resort. 

Had the whole Egnatia Odos traffic ran through this summer resort before the A2 motorway were build? It must have been dangerous.


----------



## ea1969

^^
Yes, the only route before the opening of the A2 was EO2 who ran through towns and villages with the exception of the Amfipoli - Kavala section and the bypasses of Xanthi and Komotini further to the east.

The section between Thessaloniki and Amfipoli were accident black-holes.


----------



## volodaaaa

ea1969 said:


> ^^
> Yes, the only route before the opening of the A2 was EO2 who ran through towns and villages with the exception of the Amfipoli - Kavala section and the bypasses of Xanthi and Komotini further to the east.
> 
> The section between Thessaloniki and Amfipoli were accident black-holes.


I can't imagine tourists with air-mats crossing such frequent road.


----------



## mitasis

The reality was by far worse than imagination 

And also imagine (if you can) that the whole traffic was passing from Kavala's downtown!!!


----------



## volodaaaa

Once I get lost in Kavala (actually, I took the wrong ferry from Thassos island and end up in Kavala instead of Keramoti) and I can't imagine it. Are there any photos from those times?


----------



## christos-greece

@Stavros86: I saw these images from A71 (Lefktro - Sparta) road. Most of the parts of the road are almost completed... :cheers:


----------



## maciek9207

EO6 from motorway A2 (Exit 7B) to Meteora





+plus little bonus: A2 Ioannina - Thessaloniki


----------



## Stavros86

Kalamata bypass
>*Video*<


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Video does not working here...


----------



## Astimar

You can watch it on YouTube. The link is OK.


----------



## stickedy

A roundabout on a motorway? Is that a joke? I thought something like that is only built in Albania...


----------



## [atomic]

stickedy said:


> A roundabout on a motorway? Is that a joke? I thought something like that is only built in Albania...


Maybe they don't expect much traffic for this section or just don't have the space for a regular (grade separated)Interchange.
But I agree that roundabouts are not really optimal for highways. You can even see it in the video.


----------



## stickedy

Yeah, maybe. If I get it right, the "bypass" will end at that junction (roundabout) with the N82 to Sparti - at least the video ends there, the road marking on OpenStreetMap ends there and there are no workings further to Mani visible on satellite images.

And then, you really have to ask how much sense that "bypass" really makes. Traffic towards Sparti is indeed low and I guess it will decline further when A71 is opened. So the bypass doesn't make much sense when it ends there in the middle of nowhere.

Perhaps someone from that region can say something about it? My guess is that the bypass was planed further south but the financial situation stopped the project there on the junction with N82.


----------



## ea1969

^^
The roundabout is at the end of the motorway. And as traffic is relatively low it would be OK.

The bypass is actually needed for better access to the town and the port than through the existing exits north of the town; no plans to go further to the south existed from the start.

(PS. A71 not A72).


----------



## stickedy

Are you sure? The Video shows the motorway going further south and there seem to be started construction works which seem to have been stopped: http://goo.gl/maps/2kjPa / http://binged.it/1iyJWkH

Also, I agree that the access to the inner city is better with that exit, but accessing the port through N82 at that exit is a bit nonsense in my eyes. It'a also a bit conflicting that the exit there is needed for accessing but traffic will be low on the other hand...

Edit: Of course it's A71. I always mix those two numbers


----------



## ea1969

^^
From thereafter there is only a link to the provincial road going towards Kardamyli, Stoupa and Areopoli (Mani Peninsula). Probably the video shows that the first few hundred metres or so of this road will be dualled in order to cater for the traffic from/to the motorway.

I am not too keen with Kalamata, but the port might be accessed by first going into that link I mentioned, then the provincial road to Mani and then Navarinou Road. If there is somebody who knows the town better, please clarify.

Traffic will be low - I agree. But I think that as they have constructed the whole of the A7, there would be no point to leave these few kilometres around Kalamata out of the project. (It had been included in the original plan).


----------



## rarse

"EU Regional Policy Commissioner Johannes Hahn approves Greece's major motorway projects"


> The four investments come through the EU Regional Policy programme "Reinforcing Accessibility", funded through the European Regional Development Fund and the Cohesion Fund in Greece.
> 
> The Ionian motorway concession relates to the construction of the 196 km long section Antirrio-Ioannina along with the works to upgrade existing sections of the PATHE motorway (the Patra-Athens-Thessaloniki which is part of the Trans European Transport Network). The motorway will pass through four Greek regions: Ipiros, Dytiki Ellada, Sterea Ellada and Attiki. The European Regional Development Fund will finance €723.6m. The reduction in road accidents is expected to be above 37%.
> 
> The completion of the Maliakos-Kleidi concession passing through the regions of Thessalia and Kentriki Makedonia, is about the construction of the Evangelismos – Skotina (24,71 km) stretch, along with works to upgrade existing sections (204,70 km) of the PATHE motorway. The Cohesion Fund will finance €699m. The reduction in road accidents is expected to be more than 30%.
> 
> The completion of the Elefsina – Korinthos – Patra motorway concession refers to the construction of the Korinthos – Patra (120 km) section, including the upgrade of existing sections (81,5 km) of the PATHE motorway. The motorway will pass through the regions of Ditiki Ellada, Pelopponisos and Attiki. The European Regional Development Fund will finance €977m. The reduction in road accidents is expected to be more than 38%.
> 
> The completion of the Central Greece motorway concession for the E-65 motorway, relates to the construction of the 78.5 km long section ‘Xyniada-Trikala’ and the installation of toll stations and a communication system on the Skarfeia – Raches stretch (57 km) of the PATHE motorway. The motorway runs through Thessalia and Sterea Ellada. The Cohesion Fund will finance €570m. The reduction in road accidents is expected to be more than 30%.


----------



## sponge_bob

There were 2 decisions.

1. That renegotiating with existing concessions to give them more state aid was permitted under competition law.
2. The EU then providing a goodly portion of that state aid that is permissible. 

Do any of these 4 decisions concern the stalled A1 tunnel project on the east coast too?? 

I think the Spanish will not be too amused at this.


----------



## ea1969

^^
Yes. The tunnels at Tempi Valley and Platamonas are included within the Evaggelismos – Skotina section as stated above.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is there an opening date of A71 available?


----------



## carlsjul

*E09 Peloponnes finish ?*

E09 Peloponnes finish ?

http://www.openstreetmap.org/way/226620795#map=13/37.0199/21.6640

http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=37.003512&lon=21.662378&z=15&m=s


----------



## ea1969

As far as the A71 is concerned, the archaeological findings in the area have delayed the roadworks until "sometime within 2014", which I understand as end of the year.

As far as the indicated section of EO9, I was not able to find any information. On the other hand I found that a contract was signed in November 2013 to improve the existing EO9 section between Χώρα/Hora and Κορυφάσιο/Koryfasio. Does it mean that the new section is going backwards although it seems that works have been done on an significant extent? I don't know.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

rarse said:


> "EU Regional Policy Commissioner Johannes Hahn approves Greece's major motorway projects"


So no financing for A25?


----------



## ea1969

^^
The A25 is being constructed by Egnatia Odos (the same company which constructed and runs the A2 and is also responsible for the A25, the A27, the A29, EO51 and the road Komotini - BG border). Egnatia Odos is a public run company (though in the course of privatisation), so their motorways/roads have nothing to do with the other motorway projects throughout the country.

Nevertheless their projects also faced delays during the last few 'crisis' years, but they still worked and finished sections on some occasions (for example, EO51 and Komotini - BG). It seems that also the A25, A27 and A29 projects are in the process of re-starting soon.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

ea1969 said:


> ^^
> The A25 is being constructed by Egnatia Odos (the same company which constructed and runs the A2 and is also responsible for the A25, the A27, the A29, EO51 and the road Komotini - BG border). Egnatia Odos is a public run company (though in the course of privatisation), so their motorways/roads have nothing to do with the other motorway projects throughout the country.
> 
> Nevertheless their projects also faced delays during the last few 'crisis' years, but they still worked and finished sections on some occasions (for example, EO51 and Komotini - BG). It seems that also the A25, A27 and A29 projects are in the process of re-starting soon.


But Egnatia Odos company for sure recieves financing from the EU? So the EU has provided financing for A25 as well:banana:


----------



## ea1969

^^
Yes, you are right. These funds regard another arrangement which is irrelevant with the recent developments which were about works on the A1, A3, A5 and A8 motorways.


----------



## Almopos

*A5 - construction pictures*

Construction pictures of a bridge over the Evinos river in the west of Greece which forms part of the A5 - Ionia Odos motorway. Pictures are from stadia.gr member orthodontist.


----------



## nastyathenian

This is the road between Pyrgos and Katakolo:






It is not a motorway, but it has 2+2 lanes for the most part, which is not very common for local roads.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Resumption of work on two large Greek motorway concession projects*

Following three years of intensive work with the Greek government and its financial partners, VINCI announces the resumption of construction work on the 365 km motorway between Athens and Tsakona and the 240 km motorway section between Maliakos Bay and Kleidi.

The two concession projects underwent in-depth restructuring that made it possible to complete their refinancing in December 2013 and to resume construction work at the beginning of 2014. The two projects account for a total investment of €3.1 billion (Athens-Tsakona: €1.8 billion, Maliakos-Kleidi: €1.3 billion).

VINCI Concessions is a 30% shareholder in the Olympia Odos company, which holds the concession for the Athens-Tsakona motorway, and a 15% shareholder in the Aegean Motorway company, which holds the concession for the Maliakos-Kleidi motorway.

The resumption of these projects, which are crucial to Greek infrastructure competitiveness, illustrates the long-term strength of the public-private partnership model, notwithstanding cyclical fluctuations. In addition, the projects boost local economic development. The resumption of work with a view to opening the motorways to traffic by the end of 2015 will account for about 10,000 direct and indirect jobs during peak construction. Motorway operation will consolidate about 1,000 jobs.
​
Press release : http://www.vinci.com/vinci.nsf/en/press-releases/pages/20140120-0830.htm

I assume these are A1 & A7?


----------



## sponge_bob

I understand that there were 'issues' with land ownership as well as finance on some of these routes ( Greece has no central land registry database even now) and that not all of the land required to build a motorway had been transferred to the concessionares, as late as 2012, ....some years after the concessions started.

Have the land ownership 'issues' been resolved as well as the finance ones????


----------



## ea1969

ChrisZwolle said:


> I assume these are A1 & A7?


It's the A1 and the A8/A5(southern part - ex-A9).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Thanks. Google Earth does reveal some groundworks and even bridgeworks south of Patras


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Interesting, the A5-A7 interchange north of Kalamata is already completed. The Vinci press release (among other sources) call this place "Tsakona" but I can't find any Tsakona there with Google Earth.


----------



## ea1969

^^
Probably, Tsakona is a name of a place (not a village/town) used by locals. I have heard about it only after the motorway was planned and annouched as "Patra - Tsakona".

Yes, the link on the photograph is open and for the time being acts as a connection between the A7 and EO9a. The old A7/EO9a interchange about 1Km to the north has been closed since.


----------



## ariskop

I am pretty sure that on the map attached (with that awful quality) on the law regarding numbering of greek motorway system, the southern part of Ionia Odos (Patra - Pyrgos - Tsakwna) was mentioned as A9 and not A5.

Moreover before works supspenion 3-4 years ago, several construction works took place between Kato Achaia and Amaliada and the route of the new motorway is visible from Google Earth.

Currently, this section is out of new contracts (I can't understand why Vinci include it in its announcement) but it was mentioned in the new contract that a new competion will occur the following months to finish the road (section Patra - Pyrgos with advanced constuction works done before suspension) as a public one.


----------



## ea1969

^^
I have managed to get the map in a readable form and it is shown as A5. Some updated direction signs on the Patra bypass also show A5 now.

You are right to every other information about the Patra - Tsakona section. Probably the announcement was intending to state the restart of the A8 Korinthos - Patra part of Olympia Odos but somehow they referred to the whole project all the way from Athens to Tsakona, including within the open Athens to Korinthos part.


----------



## Eulanthe

ChrisZwolle said:


> That sounds more reasonable.


Still expensive though, and given how quiet that road is in places, not really sensible.

I understand they need the money, but it would make more sense to charge more on the busy northern/southern sections and to allow a discount for those travelling further. The tolling system doesn't make much sense on that road anyway, especially with those irritating frequent barrier tolls near Athens.


----------



## Stavros86

ea1969 said:


> ^^
> I have managed to get the map in a readable form and it is shown as A5. Some updated direction signs on the Patra bypass also show A5 now.
> 
> You are right to every other information about the Patra - Tsakona section. Probably the announcement was intending to state the restart of the A8 Korinthos - Patra part of Olympia Odos but somehow they referred to the whole project all the way from Athens to Tsakona, including within the open Athens to Korinthos part.


*ariskop* might actually be right!

There were two versions of that map. The prominent difference of the two maps, as far I know, was the different alignment of A22 motorway. Unfortunately, I do not have the first version of the map in full resolution, but I do have the one which came with the ministerial order of 2008.

You can see the difference in the two thumbnails here:
















I also spent some time and translated and uploaded, for you guys, the map of the Greek Motorway Network *here*.


----------



## J.Zauner

Hello 
New Pics from works on Tempi and Ploykastro?

What about the part from Polykastro to Chalastra? (A-1)

@stavros86
Wow nice Map
They will build a Motorway A-13… ?

Respect to the Motorways in Greece.I was drive in summer `13 and I must say Europian Standarts.
I drive the corridor X from Salzburg to Kineta, and they Motorways there have categories like here in Austria and Slovenia.
And I hope they will construct fast the parts in Tempi and Lamia.
But what I don’t can understand why they don’t use a Toll System like Italy/Croatia or Serbia?
How many kilometers you drive on motorway so much you must pay.
Greece have now much Motorways.
For example, I was on Holidays in Kineta.
I would like to drive back from Loutraki and must pay 3,10 € for 23km….
So I ask some Greek people there and they say I must use the old road.
Why? I will drive secure and fast and I would like to pay, but only for 23km maybe 0,70€
And so I drive via old road and I must say much Trucks use this road too!
And this system brings more jobs too.


----------



## ea1969

@stavros86

I insist that at least on a final stage, the southern part of Olympia Odos has been designated as A5. The newer signs on the bypass of Patra show A5 too. There is also the fact of allocating numbers for minor motorways around Patra in the form A58x rather than A89x. On the other hand exits on the Agrinio bypass have (low) numbers that denote that exit 1 would be at Rio (for example Rigani = Exit 8). But we are in Greece...

@J. Zauner

The map is very much optimistic as far as the A4, A14, A21, A22, A23, A97 and A98 are concerned. There are still lots of things to do on the A1, A3, A5, A8, A25, A27, A29, A52, A71 and A90. However, the A13 has been included in the near future plans.

You are totally right about the toll; there is hope that a more fair system that will charge by actual distance covered will be enforced after 2015.


----------



## Stavros86

*@ ea1969*

No no, you misunderstood me.
All I mean meant was that he might have seen the first version of the map, in which this section might have been designated as A9. It’s a possibility. I cannot confirm it, since I don’t have that map in a readable size.
In my opinion, designating the section Patra Bypass - Tsakona as A5, is a reasonable decision.




_*@J. Zauner*_
The A13 motorway is the very next major motorway project, together with expansion of the Attiki Odos motorway system.


----------



## stickedy

A13 makes much sense since it shortens the way and avoid the region of Athens.

Edit: In the past the south section of A5 was signed to be A9. That was changed some day and that's for sure.


----------



## ea1969

@Stavros86
I think that the only differences between the two maps was on the route of the planned A22 (near or away from Drama). As you may remember, initially I also had the idea that there was an A9. So I tried to clarify it, because the map shown on the Government Paper pdf was unreadable and I had the interest for the site I help occasionally. I asked and received the information by the Ministry that the motorway would be part of the A5. Of course, it does not matter as it has been finalised. We have too many other problems concerning road numbering anyway...

@Stickedy
Early signs on the Patra bypass were indicating (A)9 on the westbound and (A)8 on the eastbound. However based on the above comment, I think that this was an result of yet another one informal decision by the authorities who signed the motorway, rather than an official numbering decision. However, the A9 designation appeared (and still appears) on a number of maps.


----------



## MichiH

ea1969 said:


> The authorities have announced (in fact what they hope) that the Tempi - Platamonas section will be ready by May 2015,


Instead of December 2015? 7 month earlier (Source)? :?



ea1969 said:


> the section around Lamia by October 2015


Instead of Spring 2015.



ea1969 said:


> and the Stylida bypass by December 2015. Personally, I am not too sure.


Instead of Spring 2015. About 7 month later............


----------



## J.Zauner

@ea1969 and Stavros86
thanks for the information

So when i look on your map Stavros86, they will build much motorways in future.
Si the Country will have a very good infrastructure System.

Whats about the part of A1 from Chalastra to Polykastro.
Is this a part from Egnatia-Odos vertical Axes?


----------



## ariskop

The northern part of A1 (Kleidi I/C to FYROM borders including Malgara toll station on A1/A2 close to Thessaloniki) is the last part of greek highways systems still under the control of TEO (National Road Fund). 
For the records, Aktio -Preveza underwater tunnel is another road infrastructure under control of TEO.

Finally after 2 years of bureaucracy, those days a draft law is waiting voting from the Greek parliament (maybe already voted), which abolishes TEO and transfers all its responsibilities to "Egnatia Odos".
An article in Greek.

Also a provision was voted that allows tolls fee in the vertical axes of Egnatia Road A29, A25 and North part of A1..

All those are prerequisites for the competition of privatisation of Egnatia Odos, which is expected the following months.

Regarding the upgrading of Xalastra - Polykastro section to highway, there is no specific plan but is an easy one. The road was designed as a highway, therefore most bridges, interchanges etc. had already been constucted for dual carriageway. Morover, the needed corridor next to the existing carriageway is available


----------



## lazaroskyr

May I ask about the road from Larisa to Trikala. 
I have seen some videos about Farkadona's bypass and this part of the road is within highway standards.

Are there any plans to upgrade the entire road to a highway? I haven't been there but, from what I can see on the map, the upgrade of the road is not a huge project (I guess). It will be great if all major cities in Thessaly were connected by highways (assuming the construction of A3 of course).


----------



## J.Zauner

@ariskop
thank you for the information.
So i hope Egnatia company will build in future this section as a Motorway.
Its only 44km and a flat Areas.


----------



## lazaroskyr

Regarding the aforementioned road from Xalastra to Polykastro (Eyzwnoi), I think is a necessity to be upgraded to a highway, since the initials of PATHE mandate such upgrade. Otherwise, the road is not complete.

I saw mentioned earlier that all interchanges, bridges, etc are constructed, so what keeps us from finishing with this road?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is there some more information on this road project between the Preveza Tunnel and Vonitsa? It looks like a fairly high standard road under construction.


----------



## Angelos

It is the A52 and it will connect the A5 at Amfilochia with preveza tunnel and also with the new undersea tunnel to lefkada


----------



## stickedy

Project can be seen here: http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=12/38.8540/20.9176

A52 is under construction since several months and advances fairly good. Finances are secured since it's a prioritized project.


----------



## ariskop

User costasimtrfeng posted in the Greek subforum new photos from the U/C part of A1 Raches - Ag.Marina (Stylida by-pass).



costasimtrfeng said:


> Χθεσινό οδοιπορικό στα έργα παράκαμψης ΣΤΥΛΙΔΑΣ του ΠΑΘΕ, από Δυτικά πρός Ανατολικά σε μήκος 12 από τα 19 κμ της παράκαμψης.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... καί σχεδόν νυχτώσαμε:


----------



## Skyline_

Αυτο ειναι το τελευταιο τμημα που δεν εχει παραδοθει στη Φθιωτιδα;


----------



## ariskop

This is the last major section (~19km).
There is also a small section (~2Km) in Lamia entrance (including the upgraded Interchange)


----------



## Skyline_

ariskop said:


> This is the last major section (~19km).
> There is also a small section (~2Km) in Lamia entrance (including the upgraded Interchange)


Is the time schedule known, regarding the completion of those two sections?


----------



## gogo3o

Why new jersey barriers are prefered for the median in Greece?


----------



## ovem

^^ What's the alternative? Is there significant difference between Jersey and Constant slope?


----------



## Stavros86

Here you can take a look of the progress of the motorway A71 (Megalopoli - Sparta).


----------



## Skyline_

I don't like that road sign... It should be Sparta, not Sparti. The city is internationally known as Sparta.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There is new imagery on Google Earth that shows the entire A71 from A7 to Sparti. Most of the motorway is nearly entirely completed, but the southernmost 10 kilometers is significantly less advanced, with a lot of segments with only earthworks.

It also shows a new road south of Sparti under construction, possibly a realignment of EO39 to just south of Lefkochoma. This appears to be a high standard two-lane road, possibly a super two.

The imagery is dated August 2013.



















Southern terminus at Sparti


----------



## nastyathenian

Skyline_ said:


> I don't like that road sign... It should be Sparta, not Sparti. The city is internationally known as Sparta.


Ancient Sparta has left no monuments in the area! The most important monument, Mystras, dates back to the Byzantine era.


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline_ said:


> I don't like that road sign... It should be Sparta, not Sparti. The city is internationally known as Sparta.


You are right, but i am afraid all signs from A7 - A71 intersection to the town of Sparta, will say Sparti not Sparta.


----------



## stickedy

Is there Athens or Athina signed on A1?

Afair there is always Sparti signed in latin letters on National roads.


----------



## Stavros86

Skyline_ said:


> I don't like that road sign... It should be Sparta, not Sparti. The city is internationally known as Sparta.


The difference in Sparti and Sparta, go way back, in the ancient times, when the Greek language had different dialects. The name Sparta (Σπάρτα) is the Doric form of the town's name, whereas Sparti (Σπάρτη) is the Attic form.
For some reason, the Doric form is used by the English language, instead of the Attic form, which is being used in the Greek language.




stickedy said:


> Is there Athens or Athina signed on A1?
> 
> Afair there is always Sparti signed in latin letters on National roads.





christos-greece said:


> You are right, but i am afraid all signs from A7 - A71 intersection to the town of Sparta, will say Sparti not Sparta.


Regarding toponyms on road signs in Greece, the conversion is based on this table. Toponyms are not listed based on their international names. Thus, we see Athina instead of Athens, Thessaloniki instead of Salonica, Sparti instead of Sparta etc.




ChrisZwolle said:


> There is new imagery on Google Earth that shows the entire A71 from A7 to Sparti. Most of the motorway is nearly entirely completed, but the southernmost 10 kilometers is significantly less advanced, with a lot of segments with only earthworks.


The reason for that are the extended archaeological excavations that are being performed in these last 10 kilometres.



ChrisZwolle said:


> It also shows a new road south of Sparti under construction, possibly a realignment of EO39 to just south of Lefkochoma. This appears to be a high standard two-lane road, possibly a super two.


As you correctly assumed, this is the realignment of national road 39, in order to bypass the centre of Sparta and the villages surrounding it.
As far as the technical details are concerned, the road is of type β2σ, that is, a single carriageway with one lane per direction. Each lane is 3,75 metres wide. In addition, each side has a hard solder, 1,50 metres wide. The total width of the road surface is 11 metres. These specifications refer only to the unconstructed section. The already constructed ones look like this. This section was given to the public in 2009.




nastyathenian said:


> Ancient Sparta has left no monuments in the area! The most important monument, Mystras, dates back to the Byzantine era.


Sparta, although it has been vandalised and plundered by several different groups such as the Romans and Frankish crusaders, it still has got several monuments accessible to the general public. The problem with modern Sparta is that, it doesn't have a modern museum to exhibit the numerous excavation findings, which are being housed in several warehouses around the town.


----------



## stickedy

Stavros86 said:


> As you correctly assumed, this is the realignment of national road 39, in order to bypass the centre of Sparta and the villages surrounding it.
> As far as the technical details are concerned, the road is of type β2σ, that is, a single carriageway with one lane per direction. Each lane is 3,75 metres wide. In addition, each side has a hard solder, 1,50 metres wide. The total width of the road surface is 11 metres. These specifications refer only to the unconstructed section. The already constructed ones look like this. This section was given to the public in 2009.


What's the state of that construction? It looks like it was stopped, but I didn't find anything about it. 

Judging from satellite images (missing trees), it looks like it will connect to E.O. 30 here: https://www.google.de/maps/@36.959029,22.5022504,2367m/data=!3m1!1e3

Would be nice if it will be finished one day. Driving through Sparti and its suburbs is not that nice...


----------



## Skyline_

On most road signs, Athens is spelled "Athina". However, I have seen a few signs that read Athens!


----------



## CSSR

Wouldent you think that with the crisis in Greece at the moment they would slow down with road building?


----------



## Skyline_

That's exactly what's been happening for the past few years...


----------



## Stavros86

stickedy said:


> What's the state of that construction? It looks like it was stopped, but I didn't find anything about it.
> 
> Judging from satellite images (missing trees), it looks like it will connect to E.O. 30 here: https://www.google.de/maps/@36.959029,22.5022504,2367m/data=!3m1!1e3
> 
> Would be nice if it will be finished one day. Driving through Sparti and its suburbs is not that nice...





stickedy said:


> What's the state of that construction? It looks like it was stopped, but I didn't find anything about it.


Sparta's bypass construction is divided into to two periods.
The first section was constructed and given to traffic, during the first period, that is, 1993-'94. This section starts from the intersection with the national road 39 and ends after 3,5 km, in an area called Kokkinovrahos (Κοκκινόβραχος, literally meaning red rock).

2007-2009, the second period.
In 2007 the construction of the second (5,9 km) and third (8,3 km) section started together. The second section bypasses the villages Zagana and Platana, whereas the third starts after the village of Platana, bypasses the village of Skoura and ends up on the national road 39, in the area called Pyri. Although the second section was finished and given to public use in 2010, a year after its contractual completion time, the third was from 2009 until the end of 2013, an abandoned work site. The reason for that is a combination of the bankruptcy filed by the contractor (after receiving €5,5 million for works that it never did) and a corruption incident in the supervising authority of the construction of the road. As a result, several overpasses and the Eurota’s river bridge were left unfinished for 4 years.

Finally, last December, the completion of the third section was tendered again, but this time with improved technical specifications (a 1,5 metre hard solder was added to each direction). The budget of the project is €19.650.000 and it is expected to be completed by the end of 2015.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

nastyathenian said:


> Στα τέλη Δεκεμβρίου 2014 θα παραδοθεί η σούπερ γέφυρα στον αυτοκινητόδρομο Τρίπολης-Καλαμάτας:
> 
> http://www.kathimerini.gr/756773/ar...ioy-8a-parado8ei-h-to3wth-gefyra-ths-tsakwnas


The article says that in the end of December of 2014 will be ready the bridge of Tsakonas [(and the final part of the section Paradiseia - Tsakona) of the Tripolis - Kalamata motorway].

Photos:


----------



## Lafaveiga_madrid

^^ Google Maps

https://www.google.com.br/maps?q=Paradisia+222+00&ll=37.294506,22.035227&spn=0.019938,0.038581&t=h&hnear=Paradisia,+Arkadia,+Greece&z=15


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

What sections of a motorways in Greece are building right know ?


----------



## ea1969

^^
A1: Rahes – Ag. Marina (to December 2015)
A1: Skotina – Evaggelismos (to May 2015) 
A1: Roditsa – Anthili (A3) (October 2015)
A5: Kefalovryso – Antirrio (December 2015)
A5: Sellades – Kouvaras (December 2015) 
A7: Thouria – Kalamata-East (Summer 2014)
A8: Patra-Rio (A5) – Korinthos (A7) (December 2015) 
A25: Kato Hristos – Strymoniko (December 2014)
A25: Neo Petritsi – Kamaroto (December 2014) 
A27: Niki – Florina (December 2014) 
A29: Krystalopigi – Koromilia (June 2015) 
A52: Aktio – Loutraki (July 2015) 
A52: Loutraki – Amvrakia (A5) (December 2014) 
A71: Lefktro (A7) – Sparti (December 2014)


----------



## stickedy

Is A29 really under construction?


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

I think that it is.


----------



## ea1969

Yes, the above mentioned A29 section is under construction, but in a rather slow pace (about 40% of the whole work need has been carried out). It is only 16Km long with three exits and a 560m long tunnel.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

What is happening with A3? Is it building or not?And what sections are building ?


----------



## ariskop

A section of 90km (the middle one) Xyniada -Trikala is currently under construction with a deadline to December 2015. 

The first(A1 - xyniada) and the last part( Trikala - PanagiaA2) of the axis have been postponed for a later stage.


----------



## sponge_bob

There is no way that all of these roads will be finished by December 2015. 

If you (the state ) don't even own the land you cannot build a road on it. Has all the land been bought to build them on yet or are the expropriations still ongoing like they have been for years. 



ea1969 said:


> ^^
> A1: Rahes – Ag. Marina (to December 2015)
> A1: Skotina – Evaggelismos (to May 2015)
> A1: Roditsa – Anthili (A3) (October 2015)
> A5: Kefalovryso – Antirrio (December 2015)
> A5: Sellades – Kouvaras (December 2015)
> A7: Thouria – Kalamata-East (Summer 2014)
> A8: Patra-Rio (A5) – Korinthos (A7) (December 2015)
> A25: Kato Hristos – Strymoniko (December 2014)
> A25: Neo Petritsi – Kamaroto (December 2014)
> A27: Niki – Florina (December 2014)
> A29: Krystalopigi – Koromilia (June 2015)
> A52: Aktio – Loutraki (July 2015)
> A52: Loutraki – Amvrakia (A5) (December 2014)
> A71: Lefktro (A7) – Sparti (December 2014)


----------



## ea1969

^^
If you consider the past, you are right to be concerned. However, I don't think that at this point of time, this is the main problem; most land issues have been arranged. Archaeological findings and mostly the known issues about funding of these roads, are more serious at the moment.

To tell the truth, I am sure that the A52 and A71 and one part of the A1 (Evaggelismos-Skotina) will be OK; other sections will probably require more time.


----------



## ariskop

Don't forget that the majority of those projects have been withheld almost for 3 years due to funding issues of the private-public consortium
During this period, the expropriation and archaeological excavation (the most common reason of delays in greek public works) have been processed as they are funded only by the public sector. 

Currently, there are only minor pending issues on those fields so deadlines of December 2015 is realistic in most cases.

Moreover, those project are co-funded with a significant important amount of money from European fundings (national Strategic Reference Framework ESPA 2007-2013). The deadline for completion of project funded by this framework is December 2015. 
Off course, a delay of some months in some section is expected but in general the timetables are very strict.


----------



## sponge_bob

Given the rich history of Greece I have no issues with matter where delays are caused by Archeology finds but as late as 2012 land on many sections of the Athens Patras road had even not been handed over to the concession, no construction had started and no Archeology flags were raised at that time. God knows what they haven't found yet until they actually started digging. 

On a separate note the current toll incomes of the main concessions over the course of the economic upheaval is detailed here in a recent article.

http://www.ekathimerini.com/4dcgi/_w_articles_wsite1_1_15/03/2014_538201



> Revenues from toll charges on four major highways on which construction had ceased for two years before recommencing recently, came to 1.25 billion euros in the 2008-2013 period, Transport Minister Michalis Chrysochoidis has told Parliament.
> 
> Chrysochoidis, responding to a question by an Independent Greeks MP on the gains being made by highway constructors and operators, was the first transport and networks minister to present a comprehensive list of revenues from tolls, whose increase over recent years has sparked widespread controversy.


So they are pulling in around €250m to €300 a year on what is already built. Realistically they are unlikely to double annual income that if they finish everything including the A3. From that €500m a year ( more likely €400m tops) the concessions must pay for their own loans, for interest on their loans, maintenance of their network to 2040 or longer and a few €€s on top every year for all the hassle. 



> Nea Odos SA saw the biggest toll revenues in 2008-2013 of the four highways that have recently restarted, reaching 452 million euros. Olympia Odos generated 445.2 million euros in the same five-year period, Aegean Motorways 324.5 million euros and Kentriki Odos 33 million euros.


Nea ODOS have the highest income ( on the A1 only I think) and seem close to €100m _a year_ total and are not going to suddenly jump to nearer €200m a year once they finish the Tempi tunnels project and the other small A1 fragments.

That has to pay for the A5 ( along with EU and State grants) as the A5 will be nowhere near as busy or generate as much income. 

On the other hand the traffic projections on the Rio-Anterrio bridge were very accurate as time has proved and perhaps the same projections on the A5 to the north will hold up. 

But I fail to see an incentive in all this as an incomplete A5 means more traffic on the A1 ( via the A2)


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

*Gulf of Maliakos - Stylida bypass*

11/3/2014


costasimtrfeng said:


> Τελευταίες (προηγούμενη Τρίτη 11/3) από παρακαμψη Στυλίδας
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> εδώ βλέπουμε πράγματι το λεπτό (μονό) μεσαίο στηθαίο .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (χρωστάω ένα οδοιπορικό Ανατολικώτερα στην περιοχή Αχινού, όπου έχουμε καί Αρχαιολογικά ευρήματα).


----------



## mman2012

A21 is even under contruction now? Does it consist into expanding the current road or a new one


----------



## ariskop

Road Ardanio - Ormenio (A21) is not constructed to highway standard and there is no plan (and reason) to further upgrade.

The road in the majority of its length has been recently constructed in high standard (width 14m) with many brand new sections and separated interchanges and fullfills the need of the traffic for many years.

Currently, there are still some sections under construction that suffers from constructor's financial issue. I am not aware of the construction progress.

According to the below article from a local news site (in Greek), constructions have began in both segments again and completion are expected:
- Mostly new road Mandra - Psathades is expected to be delivered in July 2014
- The renovation- upgration of section Ardanio- Mandra (~38Km) is expected to be completed in September 2015. It includes the construction of 2 small villages bypasses and the construction of several interchanges

http://www.xanthipress.gr/92335/


----------



## mman2012

^^

Makes sense, yes, thanks


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

How much kilometars of motorways does Greece has ?


----------



## volodaaaa

^^


> By and this post its obvious you are trying to downgrade the country


. 

Yes, exactly:


> Btw. I love Greece and visit it every year.





> First you said that "as it has been already told (has been told by whom except you?)


ChrisZwolle and I totally agree with him:


> The Greek motorway length is particularly influenced by its two major long-distance motorways, A1 & A2, which account for approximately two-thirds of the entire motorway length in Greece.





> Greece is a seaside country (what this suppose to mean?)


It means that the country is different to other central European countries mentioned before. I don't see anything offensive in such factual statement.



> with two significant and explicit axes (you sound like you are saying that Hellas has two major roads and the rest of the country has mule-roads or something like that).


Really? Quote me. Perhaps *you* think about Greek transport system that way. I would not waste my time if I was someone else, but just for your information, the statement about the transportation axes was thought as my positive observation. It is not my bussines that you got it wrong :cheers:



> Second, after my post with the map (where everyone by a simple look to the geographycal map can see the mountainous and the flat countries) and the stats, you continue in the same tone, "It is really hard to tell exactly, which country is mountainous and how much, because we may use different methods to evaluation."


Yeah, if you look closer, you can see, the map is an elevation map. And elevation is not exactly related to the height differences which are more responsible for particular construction price. The second question what should be referred as "mountain" and what not. Is 400 m elevation considered as mountain or not? Except three countries (Norway, Switzerland and Austria), we can't properly state which country is how mountainous. 



> (what methods, dont you see the map and the statistics?) and you keep reapeating "But I think that stating "Greece is the 4th mountainous country in Europe" is indeed courageous. ;-) " when in reality as far as I know nobody claimed that.


And what about that?


> Hellas is the 2nd or 3rd most mountains country in Europe + hundreds of islands 3rd


by KONSTANTINOUPOLIS :cheers:


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

^^ This will be my last reply to you, you are twisting *on propose* my writings in front of my eyes showing that you dont respect me. Its obvious with attitudes like that i cant make a respectfull dialogue.



volodaaaa said:


> Yes, exactly:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Btw. I love Greece and visit it every year.
Click to expand...

Good for you.

=================================================

You spoke about ChrisZwolle's post, he wrote this:



ChrisZwolle said:


> "The Greek motorway length is particularly influenced by its two major long-distance motorways, A1 & A2, which account for approximately two-thirds of the entire motorway length in Greece.
> 
> Most of those countries mentioned have an actual network of motorways, as opposed to Greece which relies heavily on just four motorways (A1,2,7,8). Austria has over 30 motorways."


He potraited the road network of Hellas in a negative way

and you reply practically agreeing with him:



volodaaaa said:


> Guys, have you already considered other factors? Any of mentioned countries should not be comparedt hat simply. Austria is modern rich country with indeed favourable history at least since beginning of 20th century, Hungary is a flat country with specific settlement system (one huge city near the geometric centre on one hand and bunch of similar and smaller cities on the other hand) and finally, Slovakia is mountainous country previously governed by commies. The communication lines run in longitudinal direction (leading from/to Budapest) while it was part of Hungary, then in latitudinal direction after the creation of Czechoslovakia (leading from/to Prague/Bratislava) leaving the first one mentioned useful. And Greece? *As it has been already told*, seaside country with two significant and explicit axes. And I don't think Greece is the 4th mountainous country in Europe. (that was an answer to my post) The first is Switzerland, the second is Austria and the following should be AFAIK Norway, Germany, Romania, Montenegro, Bosnia and Herzegovina, Italy, etc.


=======================================

Now ...



> KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:
> 
> 
> 
> (what methods, dont you see the map and the statistics?) and you keep reapeating "But I think that stating "Greece is the 4th mountainous country in Europe" is indeed courageous. ;-) " when in reality as far as I know nobody claimed that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> volodaaaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hellas is the 2nd or 3rd most mountains country in Europe + hundreds of islands 3rd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> volodaaaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> by KONSTANTINOUPOLIS :cheers:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thats why i said in the beggining of my post that "you are twisting on propose my writings in front of my eyes showing that you dont respect me."

First of all *i didn't said *that Hellas is the 4th mountainous country in Europe.
Second *i said* that "Hellas is the 2nd or 3rd most mountains country in Europe + hundreds of islands" and that was in my *1st post*.
In my *2nd post* which *you avoid* to quote i wrote this:



KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> Now i said in my previous post that "Hellas is the 2nd or 3rd most mountainous country in Europe". I did a small search and i thing that it isn't the 2nd or 3rd most mountainous country in Europe but most likely one of the mountainous countries in Europe. Let's let the numbers do the talking:


===============================================



volodaaaa said:


> Really? Quote me. Perhaps you think about Greek transport system that way. I would not waste my time if I was someone else, but just for your information, the statement about the transportation axes was thought as my positive observation. It is not my bussines that you got it wrong


I wrote "*you sound* like you are saying that Hellas has two major roads and the rest of the country has mule-roads or something like that)."



volodaaaa said:


> Yeah, if you look closer, you can see, the map is an elevation map. And elevation is not exactly related to the height differences which are more responsible for particular construction price. The second question what should be referred as "mountain" and what not. Is 400 m elevation considered as mountain or not? Except three countries (Norway, Switzerland and Austria), we can't properly state which country is how mountainous.


You are only talks and talks and it seems that you are expressing wishfull thinkings. On the contrary to talks i provided facts ( http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=112941037&postcount=1837 )

Do you want more facts? From the *European Commission *itself:






















































Source: http://ec.europa.eu/regional_policy/sources/docgener/studies/pdf/montagne/mount9.pdf

http://ec.europa.eu/regional_policy/sources/docgener/studies/pdf/montagne/mount4.pdf

===============

And that was my last post about this subject, thank you.


----------



## volodaaaa

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> And that was my last post about this subject, thank you.


ok then. Thank you for the information and now I hope everything is clear :cheers: I have not read entire conversation, just the last page, so I have not noticed the whether the approach of particular users was negative or positive


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

^^ You show that have a big heart, sorry if my words sound harsh


----------



## volodaaaa

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> ^^ You show that have a big heart, sorry if my words sound harsh


Sometimes people react inadequately. This time, it happened to me. Sorry once again. I did not want to bring the off-topic up.kay: 

I can't wait to throw myself into Aegean sea this year and to taste great fried mussels with tzatziki sauce.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

*Thessaloniki - upgrade of the West internal ring road (U/C) *

Completion: end of 2015

Some renders:





































http://www.agelioforos.gr
http://www.ergonblog.gr

and this is the the K16 interchange of the West internal ring road (16/3/2014)














































photos by *Origami.* (http://www.skyscrapercity.com)


----------



## lazaroskyr

ChrisZwolle said:


> The Greek motorway length is particularly influenced by its two major long-distance motorways, A1 & A2, which account for approximately two-thirds of the entire motorway length in Greece.
> 
> Most of those countries mentioned have an actual _network_ of motorways, as opposed to Greece which relies heavily on just four motorways (A1,2,7,8). Austria has over 30 motorways.


Dear Chris, you state some facts there, but these facts are not always saying the truth.
Austria is a richer country and no, they have 20 motorways (not 30), according to that:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autobahns_of_Austria

But, direct comparison between any two countries is not feasible and does not possess any logic. 

Even if you want to compare the two countries, I can easily say that the length of most of these motorways is totally insignificant (18, 22, 24, 29, etc. km) and only five of them above 100 kms. The total length of the five biggest motorways in Austria is almost the same as the sum of A1 and A2. 

In less than two years time, you can see that the basic core of motorways in Greece will be complete. Impressive roads with lots and lots of tunnels and bridges that I am not totally sure if they exist anywhere else in Europe. As an example the combined length of tunnels for Platamona and Tempi in both directions is 22 km. When the tunnel between France and Italy is less than 13 km. 
Not to mention all the magnificent infrastructure that was/is being built for the rest of the projects (road to Patra, Ionia Odos, etc.)

Saying that "A1 & A2, which account for approximately two-thirds of the entire motorway length in Greece" is not even a proper argument, since it is reasonable that the two longer and most important highways will have a special "position" within the Greek highway system. In any case and in two years, these "two-thirds" argument will not be true anymore.

By 2016, Greece despite all factors and the very bad situation that we are in at the moment, will have a large part of the core motorways network completed. There are a lot of things that need to be done, mainly with secondary importance roads, and they will be done. But the first priority roads will be built and ready.

I am not arguing with you (not at all), but trying to help you understand how things are here. I am sorry, but whenever somebody from South Europe discusses with a Northern European, she/he always has to "explain" her/himself.

Cheers and happy driving wherever you drive!


----------



## lazaroskyr

sponge_bob said:


> All of those countries mentioned are smaller than Greece and with a lower population.
> 
> On a population adjusted and on a per sq km adjusted they all have more Motorway than Greece. However they have a lot of transit traffic too and are not comparable on that basis.
> 
> It will probably be another 30 years before the road down the west coast is completed at which point, and with a good road from Tirana to Kalamata via Rio and Patras....Greece will have a Motorway _network_ as such.


By 2016, the per sq km motorways' length in Greece will be, in analogy, almost the same as in Austria, Belgium and other countries. 

The road from Ioannina to Patra is under construction and will be completed by 2016 tops - btw that's the most difficult and expensive part. The rest of the road from Ioannina to Kakavia (Albanian border) is under discussion and will be finished (not sure when exactly). The road to Pyrgos from Patra is not a difficult road to be constructed and eventually it will start and finish sooner than "in 30 years".

Greece cannot be held responsible for the road from the Greek-Albanian borders to Tirana.


----------



## sponge_bob

lazaroskyr said:


> The road from Ioannina to Patra is under construction and will be completed by 2016 tops - btw that's the most difficult and expensive part.


Every km of it. You are joking here, surely. 

The southern half _should_ be complete by 2016 is how I would phrase it and perhaps all of the southern portion to a point just north of Arta. 

But you are saying _Arta - Ioannina is all under construction and will all be completed by 2016_ and I simply don't believe you. Sorry. 



> Greece cannot be held responsible for the road from the Greek-Albanian borders to Tirana.


Of course. You are entirely correct there. And Greece wlll not build a motorway to the Albanian border absent such a road either. But I was thinking 30 years ahead.....as I said.


----------



## instantmalbin

sponge_bob said:


> Every km of it. You are joking here, surely.
> 
> The southern half _should_ be complete by 2016 is how I would phrase it and perhaps all of the southern portion to a point just north of Arta.
> 
> But you are saying _Arta - Ioannina is all under construction and will all be completed by 2016_ and I simply don't believe you. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. You are entirely correct there. And Greece wlll not build a motorway to the Albanian border absent such a road either. But I was thinking 30 years ahead.....as I said.




Well with the completion of Tirana Elbasan motorway this summer . 

And with the completion of Quke , Qafe ploce that started 1 month ago ( or said otherwise where the Tirana elbasa motorway ends ) 1 x 1 national road with speed limits of 90 km per hour ( in 2016 ) , Tirana will be *only 2 hours* away from the greek border . 

At least for the Albanian part , a motorway would not be justifiable given the traffic .


----------



## lazaroskyr

sponge_bob said:


> Every km of it. You are joking here, surely.
> 
> The southern half _should_ be complete by 2016 is how I would phrase it and perhaps all of the southern portion to a point just north of Arta.
> 
> But you are saying _Arta - Ioannina is all under construction and will all be completed by 2016_ and I simply don't believe you. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. You are entirely correct there. And Greece wlll not build a motorway to the Albanian border absent such a road either. But I was thinking 30 years ahead.....as I said.


I am sorry too, but it is irrelevant either you believe me or not. I am just stating the information that I have. 

The road from Antirrio (not Patra) to Ioannina is being constructed as we speak. And construction is speeding up simply because there are strict EU deadlines mandating that all these motorways should be built by the end of 2015-beginning of 2016.
Ionia Odos (as the road is being referred to) will be ready in two years' time - wait and see. The only part that will not be ready is going to be the tunnel of Paliovouna - but we are talking about a small part of the entire motorway. You say "should be", I say "will be". Let's see who wins.  

It is true that the road between Ioannina and Kakavia does not have a contractor yet. However, we expect this to happen somewhere within 2015, so the road can be ready in 4-5 years. 

And the road from Patra to Pyrgos will be included in the next ESPA. Maybe I'm being optimistic, but that's the way I am. 
On the other hand I cannot understand the negative attitude of some people in here. It's not a matter of competition between countries.

I live in the UK and I enjoy the roads here - I wish the rest for all other European countries.


----------



## sponge_bob

lazaroskyr said:


> It is true that the road between Ioannina and Kakavia does not have a contractor yet. However, we expect this to happen somewhere within 2015, so the road can be ready in 4-5 years.


Why is it even a priority in that timeframe???

The Epirus region has a population of .3m and a full east west motorway already. The road from Arta south would give the region 2 exit motorways.

Only 200000 people live in the region outside Ionnina, does it need another 100km of new motorway for these people, in difficult and genuinely mountainous terrain, other parts of Greece are more hilly than mountainy. 

This is a waste of scarce resources. It does prove politicians learnt nothing.


----------



## lazaroskyr

^^
I get your point there and up to some extent you are right.

But in general I disagree with the opinion that weights "maths" against the need for a motorway, unless you are building a motorway for 3 people. 

In my mind a modern country should have as many motorways as possible. The motorway will not be used by the indigenous people only, but from visitors, tourists, people "passing by", not to forget business reasons like transportation of goods. Epirus needs that, is one of the poorest regions in Europe and needs a boost. Motorways help towards that direction, along with the new port in Igoymenitsa and the airport in Ioannina. 

Yes, there are places in Greece in need of a motorway too (especially and above all, Crete). But, as I wrote before these motorways that are being built are the core of the Greek motorways network (along with the ones that already exist). We need to conclude with the core network, so that we can start building the rest.

PS. The estimate of 4-5 years for the Ioannina-Kakavia road is my personal opinion and in no way reflects the official Greek target towards the construction of this road.


----------



## tripleaxl

We drove to Lefkada last year and from Ioannina (I think that's where we exited Egnatia) to the island it was a real pain to get there.


----------



## ariskop

sponge_bob said:


> Only 200000 people live in the region outside Ionnina, does it need another 100km of new motorway for these people, in difficult and genuinely mountainous terrain, other parts of Greece are more hilly than mountainy.


It is sure that motorway network in Epirus region is not build only for its residents. 

You forget that around 670.000 legal Albanian immigrants lives in Greece and the economical relationship between 2 countries are very strong. 
The existing road between Ioannina- Kakavia border can't fullfil the requirements of trade and traffic between the 2 countries.

I can't say if a new motorway or an advanced expressway is needed but for sure something better than current situation is required


----------



## instantmalbin

ariskop said:


> It is sure that motorway network in Epirus region is not build only for its residents.
> 
> You forget that around 670.000 legal Albanian immigrants lives in Greece and the economical relationship between 2 countries are very strong. Albania is a kind of "ecomical satellite" of Greece.
> 
> The existing road between Ioannina- Kakavia border can't fullfil the requirements of trade and traffic between the 2 countries.
> 
> I can't say if a new motorway or an advanced expressway is needed but for sure something better than current situation is required


You might want to rephrase ... Albania is a satellite of no one . 

1) Greece is Albanias 4th main trading partner ( import , export ) after Italy , Turkey and China , and the trade is very modest between the 2 countries . In fact Fyrom might surpass Greece this year as well . 

2) The albanians living in greece is not even the half of your number , and in fact there is an increasing number of greek emigrants in albania nowdays ( i would bring greek and italian tv reportages but then again i dont want to spam this thread ) 

3) The remitances for the year 2014 from all the albanian emigrants in albania for the year 2013 equals only 4 % of the gdp ..... !!!

So all in all please do be a bit more careful with what you write ....:cheers:


----------



## sponge_bob

I am not questioning the need to improve roads per se, only whether a half profile motorway ( one tunnel for 2 lanes) may be more appropriate than full 2+2 Motorway grade everywhere (2 tunnels of 2 lanes each) 

Full motorway profile in mountains is expensive and involves lots of viaducts and tunnels to make it safe at 120kph. It is a huge expense for a region (leaving aside Albanian transit) that has fewer than 200k persons outside Arta and Ionnina spread widely about and fewer than 150k persons outside those towns and the 2 main ports.

The Croats Austrians and Slovenes often have half profile tunnels in their mountain motorways even where the road either side of the tunnel is 2+2 full profile.


----------



## stickedy

Traffic from Ioannina to Kakavia is rather low. There is currently no need for a motorway and I don't see any significant improvement of traffic in the next years.

The road from Kalpaki to Kakavia is nearly an expressway, there is really no need for an upgrade and the existing raod from Ionnina to Kalpkai could easy be upgraded with some bypasses. Only the connection to Ioannina Ring Road could be improved.


----------



## lastsamurai

ariskop said:


> Albania is a kind of "ecomical satellite" of Greece.


You should update your knowledge as is not 90s anymore.Italians and turks are buying every greek business in Alb.


----------



## ariskop

Come on guys.. Lets end up the offtopic.
I delete my original comment


----------



## Angelos

Sooner or a later there will be a motorway ( maybe two if we count the proposed motorway Between Kastoria and Krustallopigi) link between Ioannina and Kakavia as Albania is planned to join the EU therefore that section is essential part which will form the Adriatic - Ionian motorway. 

If I remember well there were plans to upgrade that section but I don't know now what is the current state of the project.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

This year 115,5 kilometars of new motorways should be completed.
Is that possible or not?


----------



## Nik the Greek

crimio said:


> In December last year they had 1.687 km.


On April 2014 had Greece 1779 km Motorways.
Here The Motorways how much kilometers they have.

A1: 471/550km
A2: 670/670km
A5: 70/515km
A6: 65/ 65km
A7: 140/150km
A8: 64/184km
A11: 11/ 11km
A25:117/200km
A27: 40/100km
A29: 54/ 75km
A62: 4/ 4km
A64: 20/ 20km
A65: 3/ 5km
A90: 46/310km
A581: 2/ 5km
A642: 2/ 2km

And here a List from Motorways that under construction or under Design
Some Motorway will complete in 1-3 years and some Motorways in the next 10 Years.

A3: 0/175km A20: 0/ 5km A52: 0/ 50km A98: 0/100km
A4: 0/ 65km A21: 0/120km A61: 0/27km A221: 0/30km
A12: 0/40km A22: 0/80-100km A63: 0/30km 
A13: 0/40km A23: 0/ 23km A72: 0/110km
A14: 0/150km A97: 0/ 40km 

About A22 and A221, Egnatia Odos A.E will design this Motorway, maybe the design one Motorway From A25 by Lefkona via ringroad Serres to Drama and ends on Kabala interchange with A2, or maybe they design the A22 from Serres directly to Kabala and a other Motorway the A221 from Kabala to Drama.


----------



## Nik the Greek

Sorry i forget the A71 0/100km the first section is from Lefktro to Sparti around 48km
the other ~52km will be build as a Motorway in future up to Gythio.

Here some news about Thessaloniki Master Plan 2020.
They will build some Motorways city ring road and eastern outside ringroad.
Wow a new Bridge like Rio-Antirio over Thermaikos Gulf!!!


----------



## Nik the Greek

here the link, but isin Greek:http://www.egnatia.eu/page/default.asp?id=3365


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nik the Greek said:


> Wow a new Bridge like Rio-Antirio over Thermaikos Gulf!!!


Are you sure? Because the only thing in common seems to be that they both cross water. This bridge at Thessaloniki will be approximately 8 kilometers long (3 times the Rio-Antirio Bridge) and the water is much more shallow. It seems to me that a low-level causeway with a high level shipping span can do the job here. Or maybe even a bridge-tunnel combination.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Some info about the Termaikos bridge:



> *Thermaikos Bridge*
> (2008)
> 
> *Location*
> Thessaloniki (GR)
> *Type*
> Arch bridge
> *Size*
> 8,5 km (including 4,5 km of underground tunnel)
> *Progress*
> Proposal
> 
> * COLLABORATORS*
> *Structural Analysis*
> Dr. Panagiotis Spyridis, CEng, PhD
> 
> The proposal for the New Bridge at the gulf of Thermaikos, Thessaloniki manages to adapt to the specificities of the area, through thorough analysis, in order to resolve and overcome numerous limitations. The realization of the proposed connection, spanning 7 km of open sea, is the response to the needs and requirements of the metropolitan center of Thessaloniki and to the necessities of its inhabitants. While becoming part of the freeway “Via Egnatia” the project aims to improve the highway infrastructure system of the city. The new highway that will connect “Via Egnatia” with the freeway “New Egnatia” is the result of observation and survey of the contemporary architecture and urban planning worldwide.
> 
> The design is guided by the requirements and the limitations of the project area, while taking in consideration the social, political and economical status of the city of Thessaloniki, respecting its historical importance and contemplating on the preservation of the gulf’s ecosystem.

































































































































24765579

http://www.mal-vi.com/filter/all/Thermaikos-Bridge

http://www.archisearch.gr/article/369/protasi-zefksis-thermaϊkoy-kolpoy---mal-vi-architects.htm


----------



## lazaroskyr

Why do we need to spend billions on such pharaonic project?


----------



## Gaetano Caridi

When is exptected to open A25(thessaloniki-promahonas)?


----------



## ariskop

Regarding A25, some days before Egnatia Odos (who supervises construction of axe) gave a 6-month extension on the constructors to deliver the new road.

Therefore, the new deadline is 04.12.2014 

More details in Greek.

Also the Thermaikos bridge is just a proposal and is not included in any planning for the following years. Not even an official study has been done from responsible authorities.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Is it true that works on A8 are going extremelly slow,or not ?


----------



## lazaroskyr

Where did you hear such thing?

From what the news are saying, the motorways' construction is speeding up and they expect to conclude with the work by the beginning of 2016.

In fact they expect to start delivering small parts of this road by the end of the year.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

I heard for that from couple of truck drivers,who are going almost every week to Patras.
And also are there any plans for building the A9 motorway?


----------



## lazaroskyr

This site (in Greek) says that construction work for Olympia Odos (as it is commonly known) is heating up and they expect that from the end of 2014 onward to start delivering parts of the road.

http://ypodomes.com/index.php/alles...ά-έχουν-πάρει-τα-έργα-στους-4-εθνικούς-άξονες

Also the same site published this article about the rest of Olympia Odos (I think that this is the road named A9 - however I am not sure if it has/will have a distinct name).

http://ypodomes.com/index.php/autok...γάλη-δημοπράτηση-του-2014-για-το-πάτρα-πύργος

It says that the road from Patra to Pyrgos will be auctioned sometime within 2014. They are expecting for the road to be completed within 24 months since the date of the contract arrangements are fulfilled and that they will try and have the road ready a bit after the road from Korinthos to Patra is finished. Anyway, the road is not a very difficult project and is already upgraded to motorway standards by 25%.

For the southern part of this road (Kalo Nero - Tsakwna/connection with A7) they too expect the road to be auctioned by the end of 2014 and the projected timeline is for it to be completed within 24 months (end of 2016/beginning of 2017). My personal opinion is that this part will need a bit more time than that. 

Hopefully by mid 2017 most of the road will be ready. And I say most because for the middle part (Pyrgos-Kalo Nero) is unsure IF it will ever begin. Environmental concerns and appeals to the Greek High Court do not allow this part of the road to be constructed. In proximity to the planned motorway lies the, under protection, magnificent lake of Kaiafas and quite close is the site of ancient Olympia. So, extra care should be taken.


----------



## MichiH

lazaroskyr said:


> Also the same site published this article about the rest of Olympia Odos (I think that this is the road named A9 - however I am not sure if it has/will have a distinct name).


It's called A5 now: > click <.



lazaroskyr said:


> For the southern part of this road (Kalo Nero - Tsakwna/connection with A7)
> [...]
> for the middle part (Pyrgos-Kalo Nero)
> [...]


Is the project splitted into three (or more) sections?
* Patra - Mintilogli-Pyrgos
* Pyrgos - Kalo Nero
* Kalo Nero - Tsakwna

Any information about the section lengths (in total it should be 164km)?


----------



## stickedy

@lazaroskyr, did I read it right in your linked article, that A71 to Sparti will be ready in 2 to 3 months?


----------



## barnarro

Now you can see GEOTAG AEROVIEW http://tripinview.com/#/


----------



## lazaroskyr

MichiH said:


> Is the project splitted into three (or more) sections?
> * Patra - Mintilogli-Pyrgos
> * Pyrgos - Kalo Nero
> * Kalo Nero - Tsakwna
> 
> Any information about the section lengths (in total it should be 164km)?


There is no information (or I don't have any information) about the middle part. There are huge environmental concerns and the project is halted. I don't think that it will start anytime soon.

The other two parts will be auctioned separately. The northern part (Patra-Pyrgos) is more advanced because there is already work done and as the article says "even when the project was stopped, the archaeological work continued". And anybody interested in the Greek construction projects, knows very well how important is for the archaeological work to finish. 

The length of the three parts (as I read in the article):
1) 75 km
2) 55 km
3) 30 km


----------



## lazaroskyr

stickedy said:


> @lazaroskyr, did I read it right in your linked article, that A71 to Sparti will be ready in 2 to 3 months?


Yes, you read right.

The road to Sparti (and the road to Kalamata) are in their final stage(s). They don't need more than 2-3-4 months of work in order for them to be delivered.

We expect both roads to be fully operational until the end of 2014.


----------



## MichiH

lazaroskyr said:


> The northern part (Patra-Pyrgos) is more advanced because there is already work done


So, only the northern 75km sections is/was already u/c, works on the middle and the southern section have never been started, ain't it?

The northern section will probably be completed in 2016.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

You guys are saying that Greece is now on a Street view ?


----------



## Alex_ZR

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> You guys are saying that Greece is now on a Street view ?


Go and check it.


----------



## christos-greece

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> You guys are saying that Greece is now on a Street view ?


Yes, now we have Google Steet View. See and your self...


----------



## Skyline_

Big deal... really...


----------



## lazaroskyr

Google Street View is another example of this ridiculous bureaucracy that created (and is still creating) so many problems to our country.

The photos were taken between 3-5 years ago (making Greece one of the first countries), but the Greek data protection authority had "concerns" about the privacy of people. I do understand these concerns, however Street View is available in most of the countries of the western world - most of these countries have the same concerns about privacy. But still Street View was available for most of them.

Unfortunately in our case the problem was solved after 5(!) years of waiting and now both us and visitors can "consult" Street View. Although many newly constructed roads are not included.


----------



## volodaaaa

lazaroskyr said:


> Google Street View is another example of this ridiculous bureaucracy that created (and is still creating) so many problems to our country.
> 
> The photos were taken between 3-5 years ago (making Greece one of the first countries), but the Greek data protection authority had "concerns" about the privacy of people. I do understand these concerns, however Street View is available in most of the countries of the western world - most of these countries have the same concerns about privacy. But still Street View was available for most of them.
> 
> Unfortunately in our case the problem was solved after 5(!) years of waiting and now both us and visitors can "consult" Street View. Although many newly constructed roads are not included.


It is pretty ridiculous, since the quality of google streetview images is indeed bad. I can buy a low-class telephoto lens and breach the privacy even more.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

lazaroskyr said:


> Google Street View is another example of this ridiculous bureaucracy that created (and is still creating) so many problems to our country.
> 
> The photos were taken between 3-5 years ago (making Greece one of the first countries), but the Greek data protection authority had "concerns" about the privacy of people. I do understand these concerns, however Street View is available in most of the countries of the western world - most of these countries have the same concerns about privacy. But still Street View was available for most of them.
> 
> Unfortunately in our case the problem was solved after 5(!) years of waiting and now both us and visitors can "consult" Street View. Although many newly constructed roads are not included.


What bureaucracy have to do with this? Its a foreign private company that wanted to photograph homes,cars,bikes etc., put the photos on the internet and whithout asking the permission of the owners. For example, they phothgraphed my bike and they didnt blur the plate of the bike, I dont want that. You cant sacrifice your basic rights (like privacy) in the name of technology or the western world or I dont know what else.


----------



## lazaroskyr

If you knew the "story" behind the whole case, you would understand why I mention bureaucracy. Anyway, I will not speak about the obvious. 

I have been using Street View for years and never saw a single face or a vehicle plate that is not blurred. Maybe this happened to you - you should report it, although I find it very unlikely that this happened.

Street View is a tool no matter what people say. It helped me (and many others) in a lot of cases. 

And there are many countries that are available on Street View, why is it always in Greece that people have the strongest opinions - ALWAYS?

PS. I am a person that takes privacy extremely seriously. I don't post photos or anything personal on Facebook, Twitter or any other social network. I don't see how the privacy of people will be undermined if their vehicle or face is on Street View, blurred of course.


----------



## lazaroskyr

volodaaaa said:


> It is pretty ridiculous, since the quality of google streetview images is indeed bad. I can buy a low-class telephoto lens and breach the privacy even more.


I read comments on Facebook all the previous days about people's faces that will appear on Street View. The funny thing is that all these people had tons of photos on Facebook (even more personal sometimes).

And as you said, the quality is pretty low anyway.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

lazaroskyr said:


> If you knew the "story" behind the whole case, you would understand why I mention bureaucracy. Anyway, I will not speak about the obvious.


What story? Do you have inside infos from the DPA?



> I have been using Street View for years and never saw a single face or a vehicle plate that is not blurred. Maybe this happened to you - you should report it, although I find it very unlikely that this happened.


Since you have doubts, open the Google maps and go for example to Athens --> Syntagma square and you will see that the plates of many (if not the majority) bikes are not blurred.



> Street View is a tool no matter what people say. It helped me (and many others) in a lot of cases.


The same can be said by the others people too but with a different approach: "I don't like Google's attitude and its tool Street View, they thing that since they are major players in the tech world can do whatever they want, i don't agree with their methods no matter what people say".



> And there are many countries that are available on Street View, why is it always in Greece that people have the strongest opinions - ALWAYS?


Having a strong opinion in such matters (like privacy) is very good thing.



> PS. I am a person that takes privacy extremely seriously. I don't post photos or anything personal on Facebook, Twitter or any other social network. I don't see how the privacy of people will be undermined if their vehicle or face is on Street View, blurred of course.


If you are referring to me i don't have facebook neither twitter but it doesnt matter if you have facebook or not, if you don't want your property (home,car,bike etc.) or you as a person to be photographed, the company/state/individual person should respect that.


----------



## lazaroskyr

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> What story? Do you have inside infos from the DPA?


No, but I know how the public sector works in Greece.



KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> Since you have doubts, open the Google maps and go for example to Athens --> Syntagma square and you will see that the plates of many (if not the majority) bikes are not blurred.


Nop, I have been looking for 10 minutes now and couldn't find a single plate not blurred.



KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> The same can be said by the others people too but with a different approach: "I don't like Google's attitude and its tool Street View, they thing that since they are major players in the tech world can do whatever they want, i don't agree with their methods no matter what people say".


I am not a big fan of Google, but I really like Street View and find it extremely useful. The rest is your opinion, which I will not comment on.



KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> Having a strong opinion in such matters (like privacy) is very good thing.


I value my private data as much as you do. But in this matter there is always the factor of exaggeration, that (unfortunately) in our country influences everything (I mean the exaggeration). Hence, most people have strong opinions, even for matters they no nothing or few things about.



KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> If you are referring to me i don't have facebook neither twitter but it doesnt matter if you have facebook or not, if you don't want your property (home,car,bike etc.) or you as a person to be photographed, the company/state/individual person should respect that.


I wasn't referring to you (how could I, since I don't know who you are) - I was speaking in general. 
Btw, I can come outside your house and photograph it (with even more precision that Street View) and post it on-line. I cannot understand what the problem is when houses are being photographed, I mean what the danger is. I can understand about your face (I don't want mine posted either) or even your car/bike, but the house? The outside of the house is not a private thing, it is exposed to everyone passing by.


----------



## mman2012

Small comment on Google Street View, it was basically the same discussion years ago in Romania, but the law here (and I think in Greece too) as long as your on/travelling on public domain... you're public so there's no issue of private property. From here on the discussion can go forever, for me personally the service is quite useful.


----------



## mman2012

Since in about 3 weeks time I'll be driving in your country and as I always do on this excelent forum, I want to ask your oppinion about the route I'm goind to take.
I'll have two trip segments: Kulata - Seres - Thesalonoki - Olympic Beach (Katerini) (Kulata - A25 - A1) and then Katerini - Corfu (A2 + ferry).
Some questions and advice from you guys:

- any significant progress on A25 from two years ago when I was last there?
- any big bottle-necks on this route? Any additional info I need?
- any updated site for the Igoumenitsa – Lefkimmi ferry? (timetable, prices and so on?)

Any other advice I should take? (total trip - Bucharest - Olympic Beach and then Corfu)


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

lazaroskyr said:


> Nop, I have been looking for 10 minutes now and couldn't find a single plate not blurred.


Thats strange, personally it took me 1min. max to spot the non-blurred bike plates. Anyway i made some screenshots and send them to your PM box.


lazaroskyr said:


> I am not a big fan of Google, but I really like Street View and find it extremely useful. The rest is your opinion, which I will not comment on.


Basically, not only this quote but all the quotes you have comment is my opinion.


lazaroskyr said:


> *No*, but I know how the public sector works in Greece.





lazaroskyr said:


> I value my private data as much as you do. But in this matter there is always the factor of exaggeration, that (unfortunately) in our country influences everything (I mean the exaggeration). Hence, most people have strong opinions, even for matters they *no nothing* or few things about.


Friend, you are behaving exactly like the people you accusing. You dont know nothing or few things about the DPA yet you have strong opinion about the DPA. Personaly i don't know how the DPA works and i thing the public sector *as a whole* is mediocre to say the least (thanks to the traitors who call themeselfs "goverment") but i will not use the leveling logic that: Public sector (as a whole) = Bureaucracy , DPA = Public sector then in colcusion DPA = Bureaucratic. That is pure generalization.



lazaroskyr said:


> I wasn't referring to you (how could I, since I don't know who you are) - I was speaking in general.
> Btw, I can come outside your house and photograph it (with even more precision that Street View) and post it on-line. I cannot understand what the problem is when houses are being photographed, I mean what the danger is. I can understand about your face (I don't want mine posted either) or even your car/bike, but the house? The outside of the house is not a private thing, it is exposed to everyone passing by.


I am not in the mood to go further and discuss sensitive issues like privacy in a foreign place like the international part of SSC and in a language that i can't express my thoughts the way i want. That was my last post about this subject, thank you for the discussion.


----------



## lazaroskyr

Thanks for the photos, you were right and I was wrong. There are motorbikes with the plates not blurred. To be totally honest that is the first time that I see something on S.V. Anyway...

I do know some things about DPA (I am a PhD student in Information Security anyway) and even know people that are working in there. 

The problem is more generic, rather than DPA alone. In my opinion there are bigger privacy concerns than Street View and I cannot see the problem with that program. 

I think that is time to stop "arguing" on a topic that has nothing to do with privacy issues.


----------



## Stavros86

I repost *Engineer’s* photos from _stadia.gr_ forum.

A8, section Korinthos - Rio, Rio bound
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/AncientKorinthos02_zpsaa7b46e5.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/AncientKorinthos03_zps3341aeff.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/AncientKorinthos04_zps790b5c22.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/AncientKorinthos06_zps7f38c00f.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/Kiato01_zps4e303185.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/Kiato02_zpsa8d4cc89.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/P6070010_zps6d2ebb22.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/P6070011_zps611304eb.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/P6070012_zpse21fcaf8.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/P6070013_zps2a409a5d.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/P6070014_zps1ff552f8.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/P6070015_zpsff5bb25a.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/P6070016_zpsfc7d969b.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/P6070017_zpsa286851c.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/P6070018_zps494bcaeb.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/P6070020_zps3a40429b.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/P6070022_zps47ff37c9.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/P6070023_zps5f061dbc.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/P6070024_zps0a724422.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/P6070025_zps5bcd116b.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/P6070026_zps12023292.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/Rio01_zpsdfee4695.jpg


A5, section Antirrio - Ioannina, Ioannina bound
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/Gavrolimni_zpse77ce41e.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/Messologi01_zps1950d707.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/Messologi02_zps6c0f0e7f.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/Messologi03_zps5d52af21.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/Messologi04_zps4ce65f30.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/Messologi05_zpsf4df93cd.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/Messologi06_zps11f4ad54.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/Messologi07_zps1159f941.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/Rivio01_zps2d413e35.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/Sardinia01_zps96c954cb.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/Sardinia03_zps141aee1b.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/Sardinia04_zps9d3a306b.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/ArtaEgnatia03_zpsfc0e52e7.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/ArtaEgnatia04_zpsb9f6b67e.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/ArtaEgnatia07_zpsb338c97d.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/ArtaEgnatia08_zpsf3dd74bc.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/ArtaEgnatia09_zps36a0d7f3.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/ArtaEgnatia12_zpseb182c82.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/ArtaEgnatia14_zps5356490c.jpg


A3, section Lamia (A1) - Xyniada (near Lamia)
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/LoutraKaitsis02_zpsb737a79d.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/LoutraKaitsis05_zpsdbb10c1c.jpg

The underpass is part of the new Athens - Thessaloniki railway.


----------



## ariskop

mman2012 said:


> Since in about 3 weeks time I'll be driving in your country and as I always do on this excelent forum, I want to ask your oppinion about the route I'm goind to take.
> I'll have two trip segments: Kulata - Seres - Thesalonoki - Olympic Beach (Katerini) (Kulata - A25 - A1) and then Katerini - Corfu (A2 + ferry).
> Some questions and advice from you guys:
> 
> - any significant progress on A25 from two years ago when I was last there?
> - any big bottle-necks on this route? Any additional info I need?
> - any updated site for the Igoumenitsa – Lefkimmi ferry? (timetable, prices and so on?)
> 
> Any other advice I should take? (total trip - Bucharest - Olympic Beach and then Corfu)


I am not sure if there was any significant progress in A25 during the last 2 years. Due to ecomonic crisis, many project suffered previous years. Construction has begun again last months. I think that only a small part (dual carriage upgrade) has been delivered.

Also there is no bottle -necks in your route. Both A1(Katerini- Thessaloniki) and A2 are completed highways with 2 or 3 lines per direction. Except from the part of A2 around Thessaloniki, there is no chance to find traffic more than medium. Around Thessaloniki, the traffic might be more descent but no delay is expected.
For the part of A25 still under construction, there might be some delays in that areas but not something serious. Just speed reduction.

One very important tip is that in A2 there are not yet constructed Rest Area. Therefore, be very careful with your gas. My recommendation is to full your car before starting the second part of your trip and if needed exit again A2 in Ioannina (I/C 05) where many gas station are located in the road to city center.

If this is your first time driving in A2, you will really enjoy it. It is a great road with many impressive tunnel and bridges and the surrounding through mountain totally worths. One more recommendation, if you want to make a stop during your route, I will suggest Metsovo village (I/C 07 - be careful not 07A). A beautiful traditional village only 4km away from A2.


Finally regarding the ferry route Igoumenitsa - Leukimmi, this is the site of ferry company (check timetables & prices). 

http://www.lefkimmilines.gr/


Enjoy your stay in our country!!


----------



## mman2012

ariskop said:


> Enjoy your stay in our country!!


Yes, I'm looking forward to driving the second part of A2, I've done the first part, Turkey - Kavala last year, already nice, I know the road to the west is amazing.
I hope to have a GoPro camera to film as much as possible.

Thank you so much, as I do every year, I am sure this year I'll have the best of times  :banana:


----------



## volodaaaa

^^ I love Greek roads too. Especially on north, I love the feeling, half-empty motorways, coastlines, stress free ride... Ok, I admit my opinion might be distorted due to holiday I can't wait to  See you on 15th July


----------



## Gubot

Repost from bulgarian thread:


> mman2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting time at the border? Any details on that?
> I'll be there on Saturday morning
> 
> 
> 
> According to this article on 28th June(Saturday):
> -7:30 AM waiting time was 20min, direction BG-GR
> -9:00 AM waiting time was 1h, direction BG-GR
> -around noon traffic flow gradually reverses
> -13:30 PM waiting time was 20-30min both directions.
> 
> The majority is consisted of romanians and bulgarians. But there are also many moldavians and ukranians. ~20k cars a day use it during the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to this report Makaza border checkpoint might overtake Kulata border checkpoint in terms of traffic among border checkpoints along BG/GR border, making it the busiest border checkpoint in the summer season.
Click to expand...


----------



## sponge_bob

Maybe the A25 will be the new Gateway to Greece and not Evzoni any more. 

It will all be motorway from Belgrade - Sofia - Greek border by 2017 with the exception of the large tunnel section ( a single c.25km gap) in SW Bulgaria which will not be complete by then ( it may not even have started by 2017)

Most of the A25 itself is complete or at least started in Greece.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Until 2017 E75 is going to be completed in Serbia and Macedonia,the only remaining section which is not going to be is a 45 km gap in Greece .


----------



## sponge_bob

I thought a 30km (ish) section in Serbia...somewhere between Nis and Macedonia... was to be funded by the Greek government ( this was YEARS AGO) and that funding is no longer available with construction not programmed on that section at present. Serbia has an awful lot on the plate, road construction wise, right now. 

The heavy transit traffic will inevitably be on the Nis <> Sofia axis rather than the Nis <> Evzoni axis, _no matter what the Greeks do_, so I can see why that is a higher priority in Serbia right now with all sections from Belgrade to Bulgaria either fully built or currently under construction. 

Furthermore the motorway speed limit in Bulgaria is 140kph....niiiiiice.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Some very nice recent photos from the U/C sections of Olympia Odos.

---> --->




































































































http://www.olympiaodos.gr


----------



## dnd




----------



## dnd

*part 1 of 3 (Komotini - Thessaloniki)*


----------



## barnarro

ea1969 said:


> ^^
> This is the end point of the motorway that will connect the Patra Bypass (part of A5) with the new port of Patra and National Road 9 (the dual carriageway on the photo). I assume that it will take a number in the form of A58x (probably A581).



Finish 16. July 2014

http://www.patrasevents.gr/article/...-stin-kikloforia-o-komvos-glaikou-deite-photo


----------



## dnd

*A2 (Chrysoupoli - Orfanio) part 2 of 3*






*A2 (Orfani - Lagina - Thessaloniki) part 3 of 3*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Rio-Antirio Bridge*

Today it is exactly 10 years ago the Rio-Antirio Bridge opened. It is still the world's longest cable-stayed bridge by overall length.


Bridge near Patras by [email protected], on Flickr


Rio Antirio Bridge 1 by dlalcyon, on Flickr


----------



## Gubot

^^I believe it has the second tallest bridge structure on the Balkans after the Bosphorus bridge - an impressive 164m. According to its wiki it has also the second widest deck on a cable stayed bridge in the world after Millau.


----------



## Almopos

A52 (Preveza - Vonitsa - Amfilochia) construction update









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-lvYOG2TAK...600/AKTIO+AMBRAKIA++2014+XIROMERONEWS+(3).jpg









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-lIUEusPNi...600/AKTIO+AMBRAKIA++2014+XIROMERONEWS+(6).jpg









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-6acS3Vc7K...600/AKTIO+AMBRAKIA++2014+XIROMERONEWS+(8).jpg









http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-ygm8ZyqWs...600/AKTIO+AMBRAKIA++2014+XIROMERONEWS+(9).jpg









http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-4gqLmndrz...00/AKTIO+AMBRAKIA++2014+XIROMERONEWS+(10).jpg









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-BPXuNpswk...00/AKTIO+AMBRAKIA++2014+XIROMERONEWS+(19).JPG

+ link to newspaper article in Greek: http://xiromeronews.blogspot.gr/2014/08/blog-post_74.html


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

*Tsakonas bridge*



KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> Μερικά γραφικά για το πώς θα είναι η γέφυρα της Τσακώνας όταν ολοκληρωθεί:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Κάπου είχα διαβάσει και αν θυμάμαι καλά η γέφυρα θα σηματοδοτεί την μετάβαση από την Αρκαδία στην Μεσσηνία και αντίστροφα. Στην μία πλευρά θα υπάρχει πινακίδα που θα αναγράφει "Αρκαδία" (φαίνεται στα γραφικά) και στην άλλη πλευρά «Μεσσηνία».
> 
> http://www.g-p.gr/GREEK/projects pages gr/PROJECTS LANDSCAPE GR/tsakona-01 gr.html


At the end of 2014 the bridge will be ready:



















http://www.amna.gr/blogview/62426/M...hei-stin-kukloforia-i-nea-gefura-stin-Tsakona

http://www.tovima.gr/society/article/?aid=626097


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

and some nice photos of Rio-Antirio bridge:









photo by *droszi* (www.flickr.com)









photo by *Alexandros Maragos* (www.flickr.com)









photo by *tombowe* (www.flickr.com)









photo by *Panos Mavromytis - Ναυπακτος* (www.flickr.com)


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

How much vehicles use Rio Antirio bridge daily ?


----------



## Stavros86

According to an infographic from the company that operates the bridge, the annual average daily traffic for 2013 was between 8.500 and 9.000 vehicles.


----------



## Skyline_

Does anyone know if the bridge is still illuminated at nights? Full illumination that is...


----------



## soterman

Due to electricity costs, the Rio bridge illuminates only it's deck (yellow) lights. Only on special days will the pillar (blue) lights come on. The company than runs it stated that the electricity company will not do any kind of discount for the pillar lighting, so in order to keep the toll cost down, blue lights will come on only on special occasions...


----------



## volodaaaa

Are there any plans to connect this bridge with A1 somewhere near Lamia? It could be superb short cut connecting Thessaly to Western Peloponnese


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

In 2016 you 'll be able to reach this bridge by motorway from Lamia.You can use A1 after A6 and A8 which is main connection with the bridge


----------



## volodaaaa

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> In 2016 you 'll be able to reach this bridge by motorway from Lamia.You can use A1 after A6 and A8 which is main connection with the bridge


I've planned a trip to Zakynthos, but the detour through Athens discouraged me a lot. The bridge and the planned motorway seems to be logical there.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

This area between A1 and A5 is extremely mountainous. Constructing a motorway through there would be prohibitively expensive.


----------



## ea1969

^^

That's the point.

There is a chance that they will construct the A13 between Thiva (A1) and Elefsina (A6 to A8), so there will a considerable mileage reduction in the future. Also another future (longer) choice would be via A1, A2 and A5 to Rio-Antirrio (when the latter finishes).


----------



## Angelos

E65 between Nafpaktos - Amfissa and Lamia is another good shortcut to Patras. Its quite a scenic drive and the road is in good condition.


----------



## sponge_bob

Greece has a unique problem , it has a lot of genuine priority motorways to complete and very few of them are easy jobs. Tunnels and viaducts all over the shop and only a few flat sections.

It will take a few years to complete these projects which are all largely back under construction again after quite a few years where they were abandoned.

If traffic does not meet projections on those projects now under construction (and those finished) then there will be no more motorways bar perhaps small ones near Athens and Salonika.


----------



## ariskop

soterman said:


> Due to electricity costs, the Rio bridge illuminates only it's deck (yellow) lights. Only on special days will the pillar (blue) lights come on. The company than runs it stated that the electricity company will not do any kind of discount for the pillar lighting, so in order to keep the toll cost down, blue lights will come on only on special occasions...


Some corrections regarding the illumination of Rio-Antirrio bridge.
First of all, there are 2 type of horizontal lighting. One above the deck which is used for traffic reasons and is open every night and one under the deck (intense yellow lighting) which open only when blue lighting in pillars is open.

The really impressive blue and intense yellow lighting is open every Saturday night for 3-4 hours and the night before special occasions (e.g. Public holidays, Christmas etc.)


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Are there any chances that some of this sections are going to be opened by the end of this year:
A7: Thouria – Kalamata-East 12 11km (? to December 2014)
A71: Leuktro (A7) – Sparti 12 46km (? to December 2014) 
A27: Niki – Florina 12 14.5km (2011 to December 2014) 
A25: Kato Christos – Strymoniko 12 ~21km (? to December 2014) 
A25: Neo Petritsi – Kamaroto 12 ~10km (? to December 2014) 
A52: Loutraki – Ambraktia (A5) 12 13km (2009 to December 2014)


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

double post


----------



## stickedy

A71 should be completed in time.


----------



## lazaroskyr

sponge_bob said:


> Greece has a unique problem , it has a lot of genuine priority motorways to complete and very few of them are easy jobs. Tunnels and viaducts all over the shop and only a few flat sections.
> 
> It will take a few years to complete these projects which are all largely back under construction again after quite a few years where they were abandoned.
> 
> If traffic does not meet projections on those projects now under construction (and those finished) then there will be no more motorways bar perhaps small ones near Athens and Salonika.


It is expected that by the beginning of 2016, the most important motorways in Greece will be finished. The remaining, important, ones will be the north and south part of E65 and the North motorway in Crete. 

There will be a few motorways here and there (e.g. Patra-Pyrgos by 2017), but the core network of motorways will be ready in 1.5 year (with the exception of the two mentioned above). 

A number of smaller projects is well under construction and will be concluded within the same period too.


----------



## sponge_bob

Importantly Greece will finally have a full Motorway from Athens to Thessaloniki to the very northern border by 2016 or so. The missing bits are not insignificant projects on a European scale. see > http://www.demotix.com/news/4166142...its-tempi-valley-tunnel-project#media-4165818

Patras - Pyrgos around late 2016/early 2017 will complete the core network ( along with connecting sections to the north and south of the Rio Bridge) . Lots of tunnel and viaduct to complete there too. 

I don't think any country in Europe will have as much of its overall motorway network in tunnels and on viaducts as Greece will in 2017 except Austria and Switzerland but the Greek motorway network will be much larger overall than either of those and will probably exceed that of Austria and Switzerland combined by then. 

I completely forgot Crete, sorry Crete.


----------



## nastyathenian

sponge_bob said:


> I don't think any country in Europe will have as much of its overall motorway network in tunnels and on viaducts as Greece will in 2017 except Austria and Switzerland but the Greek motorway network will be much larger overall than either of those and will probably exceed that of Austria and Switzerland combined by then.


Unfortunately, the total number of tunnels in Greece is not very impressive:

http://www.lotsberg.net/data/greece/list.html

http://www.lotsberg.net/data/greece/li000.html

Compare that with Italy:

http://www.lotsberg.net/data/italia/list.html

http://www.lotsberg.net/data/italia/li2000.html

http://www.lotsberg.net/data/italia/li1400.html

http://www.lotsberg.net/data/italia/li1000.html

http://www.lotsberg.net/data/italia/li750.html

http://www.lotsberg.net/data/italia/li500.html


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Many projects are going to be completed by the end of 2016


----------



## Angelos

Nastyathenian dont forget to take into account that Italy has twice the size of Greece...


----------



## Almopos

*A3 / E-65 construction update*


----------



## nastyathenian

Ας είναι καλά ο Σουφλιάς που θεώρησε ότι οι Φαρσαλιώτες έχουν ανάγκη για άμεση πρόσβαση σε αυτοκινητόδρομο, ενώ δεν έχουν οι Ηρακλειώτες και οι Χανιώτες.


----------



## Almopos

*A8 - construction update*

Video showing how traffic is being diverted to newly constructed stretch of motorway between Ancient Corinth and Zevgolateio. Traffic is being diverted so that existing part of the road can be upgraded to motorway standard.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Is there any section of A8 which is going to be opened this year ?


----------



## Almopos

*A5 - construction update*









http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-J2A1XTFS1OU/VBwTj1CptmI/AAAAAAABMkM/Zky34VwNq4g/s1600/ΤΕΡΟ1.jpg









http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-lfsp3CQ5jME/VBwTOUsmqyI/AAAAAAABMkE/pZ8TlyLhVI8/s1600/ΑΚΚ.jpg









http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-s7s9At_sZ2I/VBwS8dlECJI/AAAAAAABMj8/82mvL2gQabs/s1600/εγ.jpg









http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-kekuMi48128/VBwSu0ylQUI/AAAAAAABMj0/VyJlnG8uhsg/s1600/ρυ.jpg









http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-eyNpwhrpw40/VBwSRdw_BbI/AAAAAAABMjs/rGv0wDdu6O0/s1600/τσα.jpg









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-d_v4ONVbWOs/VBwR7QaQthI/AAAAAAABMjk/35YUHK8f-c4/s1600/ευη.jpg


----------



## dnd

Images from Acrocorinth










*A8 *


















*A7*


----------



## dnd

Speed limit was increased for A8 from 120 to 130 km/h










Also, new sign "90 km/h limit during rain".


----------



## ea1969

The 'owners' of this section of the A1 finally 'learned' that they should use mixed case letters on signs. I am optimistic that in some years they will 'learn' that they should indicate the motorway number as A1 rather than 1.

(A1, A6/A62/A64/A65/A642 and A90 are still the only motorways signed as 1, 6/62/64/65/642 and 90).


----------



## kostas97

ea1969 said:


> The 'owners' of this section of the A1 finally 'learned' that they should use mixed case letters on signs. I am optimistic that in some years they will 'learn' that they should indicate the motorway number as A1 rather than 1.
> 
> (A1, A6/A62/A64/A65/A642 and A90 are still the only motorways signed as 1, 6/62/64/65/642 and 90).


That is, indeed, true.
I really don't know why the did so, instead of signing the motorway as A1................that's stupid, it makes no sense.....


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

lazaroskyr said:


> I think that this part of the road (with the potholes) will be ready in a few months - I guess you mean the part from Serres to Promahonas?


You mean that the road is going to be reconstructed?


----------



## lazaroskyr

It is already reconstructed and should have been finished by now. Unfortunately there are delays and the road will be ready during 2015.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Also one part of Thessaloniki bypass was reconstructed 5 months ago.


----------



## bigic

When I was going to Greece through Bulgaria a few months ago the part that was not yet upgraded to highway was full of potholes. 

Послато са ZTE Blade Q Mini уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## ariskop

Below is the current situation regarding A25.
Image

Works on both green part, which were suspended for over 3 years, are currently in quite good shape and near to completion. Both parts are almost new highway separated from existing national road. 

After that whole axis A25 will be a dual carriageway. But there will be a "hole" in highway standards as the medium completed part (Christos I/C - Kamarwto I/C) is currently in very bad condition full of potholes. This part was one of the first part of A25 upgraded to dual carriageways many years ago.


----------



## bigic

As an atheist, I would say: Thank God, because we almost broke our car when we drove on the potholes from Neo Petritsi to Strymoniko. The Bulgarian part is a quite good quality main road, but I hope they would upgrade their part to motorway soon.
Послато са ZTE Blade Q Mini уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## lazaroskyr

Unfortunately, anything that is not maintained by the private sector is in bad condition.

Everything (and I mean that) in any part of life in modern Greece that is governed by the state is in bad condition.

There is nowhere such incompetent state and this is the cause for all our problems. 

That part of A25 is just a small example.


----------



## gogo3o

Some sections of A25 will remain 2x2 without emergency lanes and speed limit of 90 km/h, as these ones:
http://goo.gl/maps/ZTB7f
http://goo.gl/maps/hGwLx

The same route, is being prolongated at the Kassandra finger of Chalkidiki peninsula, up to the Kallithea-Siviri road, as a 2x2 expressway. The progress is visible on Gmaps:
http://goo.gl/maps/VG0he


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

That section us going to be finished soon.


----------



## ariskop

2 recent videos from construction works on A8 Section Korinthos - Patra


----------



## Stavros86

Another two videos of the construction process of the A8 Korinthos - Patra

2nd Panagopoula tunnel tube breakthrough:





Demolition of the old "Melissi" bridge, which will be replaced by a 250 metre long lane cover:


----------



## korca4ever

When finish Motorway 29 (A29) Ieropigi ?


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

A29 should be completed next year .Only one section needs to be finished and that is Krystalopigi – Koromilia which is 15 km long.


----------



## korca4ever

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> A29 should be completed next year .Only one section needs to be finished and that is Krystalopigi – Koromilia which is 15 km long.


Has work in progress? any foto?


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

I don't have any photo,but i can tell you that a lot of works has been done.


----------



## korca4ever

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> I don't have any photo,but i can tell you that a lot of works has been done.


ok thanks.i,m albanian and next year im going for holiday in greece and hope to try new motorway


----------



## sponge_bob

korca4ever said:


> ok thanks.i,m albanian and next year im going for holiday in greece and hope to try new motorway


I think near 500km is under construction right now, most of that is a restart of motorway works that were abandoned in the economic uncertainty of 2008-2011. 

If you could wait until 2016 you would find more or less all of that is finished and that only a few obvious gaps still remain in the core motorway network in Greece.


----------



## nastyathenian

One more video from A8:


----------



## korca4ever

ea1969 said:


> Expected dates for completion of roadworks (source: www.ypodomes.com, 30.9.2013):
> 
> A1 Agia Marina – Rahes: 2015 (*)
> A1 Lamia Bypass: 2015 (*)
> A1 Tempi Valley and Platamonas Tunnels: 2016 (*)
> A3 Xyniada – Trikala: 2016 (*)
> A5 Amvrakia – Arta: 2016 (*)
> A5 Antirrio – Kefalovryso: 2016 (*)
> A5 Filippiada – Ioannina: 2016 (*)
> A7 Kalamata Ring: December 2014
> Α8 Korinthos (A7) – Patra (A5): 2016 (*)
> A25 Strymoniko – Hristos: June 2014
> A27 Florina – Niki (MK border): June 2014
> A71 Lefktro (A7) – Sparti: June 2014
> A52 Aktio – Amvrakia (Km 0-22): June 2015
> A52 Aktio – Amvrakia (Km 22-27): July 2014
> A52 Aktio – Amvrakia (Km27-35): March 2015
> A52 Aktio – Amvrakia (Km 35-48): December 2014
> A29 Koromilea – Krystallopigi (AL border): February 2015
> A90 Gournes – Hersonisos: May 2015
> A121 (?) Thessaloniki West Ring Road, Efkarpia (A25) – Evosmos: October 2015
> A121 (?) Thessaloniki West Ring Road, Evosmos – Thessaloniki West Entrance I/C: July 2015
> A121 (?) Thessaloniki West Ring Road, Thessaloniko West Entrance I/C: December 2015
> A122 (?) Thessaloniki Port – A2 (alternative route): July 2014
> A581 Patra Ring Road (A5) – New Port: January 2015
> EO6 Volos Ring Road, Eastern Section: September 2014
> EO13 Katerini Ring Road: April 2016
> EO16 Arnaia Bypass: April 2016
> EO16 Thermi – Galatista: August 2015
> EO18 Karteri (A2) – Parga: May 2014
> EO51 Ardanio (A2) – Mandra: September 2015
> EO51 Mandra – Psathades: July 2014
> EO65 Mavroneri – Kilkis: July 2016
> EO90 Agios Nikolaos (A90) – Kalo Horio: March 2014
> EO (unnumbered) Nea Moudania (A25) – Kassandra: February 2015
> 
> (*) Roadworks in suspension; awaiting restarting.


is the true that motorway finished inA29 Koromilea – Krystallopigi (AL border) february 2015?


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Those informations are not true.
A29 section is going to be opened on June 2015.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The quoted information is 15 months old.


----------



## mitasis

Last news for A1 motorway from Lamia's local websites indicate that Lamia's new interchange and the Agia Marina-Rahes section (deviation of Stylida) will operate on 10/1/2015.

http://www.efthia.gr/fthiotida/epik...η-μορφή-ο-νέος-κόμβος-εισόδου-της-λαμίας.html


----------



## Stavros86

Yet another video from Olympia Odos, the concessionaire of A8 Korinthos - Patra motorway:






It's about the demolition of an old unused railway bridge near Lampiri village in the regional unit of Achaea.
A notable fact is that a member of the demolition crew (and the Aktor S.A.) had worked for the build of that bridge back in the 60's.


----------



## nastyathenian

A fresh video from A1 between Katerini and Thessaloniki:





 
It seems that the concessionaires are doing a good job in maintaining asphalt quality. 

And a video from A8 (until 3:37) and A7.
A recent change is that drivers at Korinthos toll station (1:00) pay toll both ways, while before it was only towards Athens.


----------



## lazaroskyr

Of course! After all, people pay high toll prices for that. But, at least the "private sector" is maintaining the roads under its ownership to a very good level.

Whereas the roads maintained by the incompetent state are in medium to bad condition.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Yes.Greece roads which are in state ownership are bad maintained.Just look at the national roads.


----------



## Nik the Greek

Hello
Some new Pics from Glafkou Bridge/Port in Patras?


----------



## ariskop

You mean below interchange?


----------



## čarli1

What will happend with buliding of motorways if Syriza is gonna win an election? Is it possible that everything would be stopped yet again?


----------



## javimix19

If you have to go betweeen Athens and Thessalonika by road is not an alternative to avoid Malian Gulf?

For example it is not fastest to catch a ferry in Voula or Molos to north coast of the gulf?

I know that to build a bridge or a tunnel in this gulf would be very expensive and perhaps not necessary, but it is faster to go by road encircling the gulf or by ferry?


----------



## guranflorin

javimix19 said:


> If you have to go betweeen Athens and Thessalonika by road is not an alternative to avoid Malian Gulf?
> 
> For example it is not fastest to catch a ferry in Voula or Molos to north coast of the gulf?
> 
> I know that to build a bridge or a tunnel in this gulf would be very expensive and perhaps not necessary, but it is faster to go by road encircling the gulf or by ferry?


Do you ever take a ferry anywhere in the world ?


----------



## soterman

javimix19 said:


> If you have to go betweeen Athens and Thessalonika by road is not an alternative to avoid Malian Gulf?
> 
> For example it is not fastest to catch a ferry in Voula or Molos to north coast of the gulf?
> 
> I know that to build a bridge or a tunnel in this gulf would be very expensive and perhaps not necessary, but it is faster to go by road encircling the gulf or by ferry?


There is no faster alternative by car, no way to bypass Maliakos Gulf and be faster.


----------



## barnarro

soterman said:


> There is no faster alternative by car, no way to bypass Maliakos Gulf and be faster.


There can be built a bridge from Agios Konstantinos-Loggos coast via Ag Georgios to Achladi coast.


----------



## kostas97

barnarro said:


> There can be built a bridge from Agios Konstantinos-Loggos coast via Ag Georgios to Achladi coast.


It was under consideration like 15-20 years ago, but the government chose to upgrade the existing road to motorway, thus adding almost 50 more kilometres to the A1.
I also thing that apart from the high costs of a bridge there, the complaints from the residents of Lamia played a key role as well. If such a bridge had been constructed, the city would lose its importance and this is a great problem......anyway, the whole Maliakos bay is currently a motorway and most of the problems concerning that part have been overcome.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

*A1 Lamia bypass*

This looks like it's going to be completed soon


----------



## kostas97

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> This looks like it's going to be completed soon


This part has already been completed like 2 months ago, but it hasn't been opened yet.....i think its going to be opened by the end of the month (if the classic Greek delays don't apply)


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

^^ It should be opened 10th january


----------



## kostas97

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> ^^ It should be opened 10th january


Yes, i know....i've heard exactly the same thing.
But you never know......i hope that everything is gonna be fine and that the road will finally be given to traffic.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Which section is announced to be opened on 10th January?

Raches – Ag. Marina (19km; map) or Roditsa – Anthili (4km; map). What's the estimated opening date of the other section (which is not to be opened on 10th January)?


----------



## kostas97

MichiH said:


> ^^ Which section is announced to be opened on 10th January?
> 
> Raches – Ag. Marina (19km; map) or Roditsa – Anthili (4km; map). What's the estimated opening date of the other section (which is not to be opened on 10th January)?


As i know, both sections are going to open in January 10, thus converting the A1 into a full motorway (except the Tempi valley section, which is expected to open in August).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Did it open to traffic today?


----------



## mitasis

No it didn't open yet and as I searched local websites there is no related report regarding road opening. I suppose upcoming early elections on 25/1 effected development, its common in Greece everything to pause during pre-election period.


----------



## lazaroskyr

This is simply ridiculous. hno:hno:


----------



## ea1969

I have no idea, as there nothing in the news. But I suspect that the Minister of Infrastructure might be 'interested' to be there at the opening ceremony. He did so some weeks ago for a 7Km section on the A8, which was in fact the opening of the 2nd (new) carriageway and the... closure for renovation of the old one. Why not now, as elections are coming in two weeks?


----------



## sponge_bob

Maybe the minister cannot make it till tomorrow so the road opening simply has to wait.


----------



## kostas97

That thing with the A1 is quite stupid.....what if there are elections??
That means nothing, that part must be opened anyway!!

And speaking about road openings, i heard that the Agios Nikolaos-Kalo Nero segment of the A90 in Crete will open to traffic on Friday.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

ea1969 said:


> But I suspect that the Minister of Infrastructure might be 'interested' to be there at the opening ceremony. He did so some weeks ago for a 7Km section on the A8, which was in fact the opening of the 2nd (new) carriageway and the... closure for renovation of the old one.


Which section of A8 is that? 



kostas97 said:


> And speaking about road openings, i heard that the Agios Nikolaos-Kalo Nero segment of the A90 in Crete will open to traffic on Friday.


Yep: http://ypodomes.com/index.php/autok...B1%CE%BB%CF%8C-%CF%87%CF%89%CF%81%CE%B9%CF%8C


----------



## arctic_carlos

^^ I don't know the particular situation of Greece, but in other countries there can be no opening ceremonies of roads, railroads, airports, etc. in a period of some months before the elections. In Spain it's two months, if I'm not mistaken, in order to prevent the use of such opening ceremonies as a political achievement for governments that fight for reelection, at least during the campaign.

However, these works can be opened during that period of time if there is no opening ceremony as such, just an opening to the public. But most politicians prefer to wait after the elections in order to get the picture of the opening ceremony, which is really sad...


----------



## kostas97

ChrisZwolle said:


> Which section of A8 is that?
> 
> 
> Yep: http://ypodomes.com/index.php/autok...B1%CE%BB%CF%8C-%CF%87%CF%89%CF%81%CE%B9%CF%8C


1.Its the Ancient Korinthos-Zevgolatio section (right after the end of the existing motorway)
2.That's what i'm saying


----------



## lazaroskyr

Why not give the road for public use without all these stupid ceremonies?

In any case, these ceremonies can take place even a few weeks after the opening of the road.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A new segment of BOAK / Northern East-West Road Crete opened to traffic today at noon. It is not a motorway, but a high-standard two-lane highway. It runs from Agios Nikolaos to Kalo Chorio. It is 9.5 kilometers long and has cost € 54 million.






http://www.prismanews.gr/index.php/crete/item/100671-dromos-agiosnikolaos-kaloxwrio


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Pictures of A1 i found on internet:
Autogrill on motorway:








A1 near Leptokaria:


----------



## Gaetano Caridi

HI  Is it possible to open one or both sections of A25 this year ...the highway between Promahonas Serres thessaloniki ?


----------



## JackFrost

^^I justed wanted to ask the same  And what about the small section of A25 Kato Christos-Kamaroto? Bulgarian A3 will open on July 31 this year between Kulata and Sandanksi, they say...


----------



## MichiH

kostas97 said:


> And speaking about road openings, i heard that the Agios Nikolaos-Kalo Nero segment of the A90 in Crete will open to traffic on Friday.


The A90 section opened as announced (source). The section has a length of 9.5km and costs of 54 million €. The construction contract was signed in October 2009.

I don't get it... Chris has already posted it yesterday... Why did I not notice it? :?


----------



## MichiH

A news article about E65 (A3): > click <.

If I got it right, the works relaunched in early 2014 and are completed by 40% now. It's announced to be opened in December 2015.

Should be this section:
*A3:* Trikala – Xuniada ~90km (2008 to December 2015) – project – map


Is there any info about the opening of the two A1 sections?


----------



## ea1969

^^
A3: Yes, you got it right.

A1 Lamia – Stylida – Rahes: According to a local source (please see link below) the section did not open as there were concerns about the reaction to the toll stations in each of the four exits in the area, especially just a few days before the coming elections. There was some thought to open the section without operating the toll stations, but this was considered as useless as the barriers would be there in full view and the provisional measure not to operate them would be understood as a pre-election trick.

Full link (in Greek): http://www.mag24.gr/news/topika/giati-den-dinete-kykloforia-parakampsi-stylidas

PS. Please note the two signs on the first picture of the article. The 500m ADS has been put at the same place with the 200m exit mark (also as it has been mentioned before, they still ignore the signing directives of numbering the road as A1).


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Gaetano Caridi said:


> HI  Is it possible to open one or both sections of A25 this year ...the highway between Promahonas Serres thessaloniki ?


All A25 sections should be opened this year.
Video:


----------



## MichiH

lazaroskyr said:


> The A71 is stalled


Stalled? Works have been stopped? Project is suspended now?



lazaroskyr said:


> As for the rest of the motorways: the milestone that was set for their completion by the end of 2015 was too ambitious. Thus, we don't expect them to be finished before the first quarter of 2016


All new motorway sections except A1 Stylida bypass? Also A29 Krystalopigi – Koromilia and A1 Skotina – Evangelismos which were announced to be completed by June or August 2015?


----------



## lazaroskyr

MichiH said:


> Stalled? Works have been stopped? Project is suspended now?
> 
> There are no works going on as far as I know.
> 
> 
> All new motorway sections except A1 Stylida bypass? Also A29 Krystalopigi – Koromilia and A1 Skotina – Evangelismos which were announced to be completed by June or August 2015?


Yes, Stylida bypass is almost ready, but I don't know when it will be delivered to traffic. I don't have info on the A29 and the Skotina-Evangelismos is uncertain, because there are two parts of the construction that intertwined with the rail network and is not yet finalised about how they will proceed.


----------



## Stavros86

*Two pictures of A5 "Ionia Odos":*
Viaduct near Pente Pigadia village (39°22'23.35"N 20°54'56.98"E)
Ampelia tunnel (39°33'43.10"N 20°49'42.44"E)
Credits: stadia.gr forum member *Ajax*


*Three new pictures of A8 "Olympia Odos":*
Velo
Derveni tunnel
Rio Interchange
Via: olympiaodos.gr (You can find many more pictures, here.)


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Stavros86 said:


> *Two pictures of A5 "Ionia Odos":*
> Viaduct near Pente Pigadia village (39°22'23.35"N 20°54'56.98"E)
> Ampelia tunnel (39°33'43.10"N 20°49'42.44"E)
> Credits: stadia.gr forum member *Ajax*
> 
> 
> *Three new pictures of A8 "Olympia Odos":*
> Velo
> Derveni tunnel
> Rio Interchange
> Via: olympiaodos.gr (You can find many more pictures, here.)


I liked especially this photo, very nice:


----------



## Antje

Something baffles me but I remember that some signs on what is supposed to be 76 Spur (Andritsaina – Krestena – Samiko) still refer to the provincial roads 6 and 11. I am not sure if EO76 spur actually exists: if it did, what legislation declared that particular road as EO76 spur?

Plus, a link to the 1998 document about the (then) new national roads can clear things up a lot.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ea1969

^^
As far I am concerned the above mentioned road (shown as EO76a at Openstreetmap) is a provincial road (no. 6). But I haven't got the 1998 publication of the Greek Statistical Authority, which seems only available on hard copy, so I am not sure if there has been any alteration since the Government Paper decisions of 1995-96, which classified the then national roads into primary, secondary and tertiary and the then provincial roads into primary and secondary.


----------



## lazaroskyr

Good news regarding the opening of the Agia Marina-Raches section. The direction towards Athens will be opened to public traffic on Monday 16/03 and by the end of the week the opposite direction (towards Thessaloniki) will conclude this very important project.


----------



## Antje

Anyone interested in the state of our road number network should check the map at the end of the document at http://www.egnatia.eu/Files/Adverts/5006_sow.pdf

Even the provincial roads are there, with the correct Prefecture codes.

@ea1969, I think it is now a matter of asking Egnatia Odos S.A or whoever made the map for all the regions, and release it under the ODbL so it can be applied to OpenStreetMap.


----------



## ea1969

^^
I hope that the project has been concluded and something 'official' will be published about it. There are talks about a coherent numbering system since... 1927-29 and not too much has been made since.

At least there is confirmation about that EO111 myth, which has started in the last few years appearing on maps (Google Maps) and other sites and documents, just because the people who live there use this pre-WWII number for EO33 to their everyday talk. I would suggest to add some signs: "Historic Route 111" (like the American Route 66).


----------



## Stavros86

Antje said:


> Something baffles me but I remember that some signs on what is supposed to be 76 Spur (Andritsaina – Krestena – Samiko) still refer to the provincial roads 6 and 11. I am not sure if EO76 spur actually exists: if it did, what legislation declared that particular road as EO76 spur?
> 
> Plus, a link to the 1998 document about the (then) new national roads can clear things up a lot.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Unfortunately the National Road registry of the Greek Statistical Authority is not available from any official online resource in a document format. However, I had had photographed several pages of the book before I return it. So, I have uploaded the photos for you, here.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------



Here are two photos and a video of the ongoing preparations of the new Klokova tunnel in the A5 motorway "Ionia Odos".
























Via http://new.nafpaktianews.gr


----------



## Stavros86

Yesterday (16/3/2015) was given to traffic the southbound direction of the Stylida - Raches section (12+000 - 32+000) of the motorway A1. The northbound direction will be given to the public, later in the week.

*Description:* 

19.235 km length
Three tunnels
Four viaducts
One bridge (Vellia stream)
Three overpasses
Eleven underpasses
Three interchanges:
Ag. Marinas - Stylidas
Stylidas - Karavomylos
Karavomylos


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

*Kentriki Odos (E65) - December 2014*


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

*Moreas - Tsakonas bridge, 9 March 2015*


----------



## blagun

According to the decisions of previous Greek government A25 for Promahonas to Serres will be paid (with toll cabines) from 01.04.2015. http://www.grreporter.info/en/tolls_egnatia_highway/11989
But the connection of the motorway from the interchange Nea Petritsi to the old highway to Serres is not ready yet.
Will be soon ready or we have to pay for the service "motorway" without possibility to use it?


----------



## definitivo

...Balkan "bizinis"...


----------



## lazaroskyr

A video of the newly opened Agia Marina-Raches section. This used to be a very dangerous part of the Greek road network, hopefully it is replaced by this nice motorway. 

PS. The video is not mine, however I would recommend to turn the volume lower of even off as the music is horrible.


----------



## MichiH

lazaroskyr said:


> A video of the newly opened Agia Marina-Raches section. This used to be a very dangerous part of the Greek road network, hopefully it is replaced by this nice motorway.


Thanks . The video was taken on 19th. Both carriageways are in service. When has the 2nd carriageway been opened? On 17th, 18th or 19th?

In addition, I found a news article with an outlook about the A1 section between Skotina and Evangelismo (~30km). It says, the section will probably be completed by Mid 2016 (instead of August 2015).
OSM already shows the 6km section between Aegani and Pyrgetòs in service. Is that correct? Is there any info when the two carriageways got in service?


----------



## lazaroskyr

The second carrriageway was opened on the 19th as far as I know. 

The final part of A1 (the tunnels of Tempi/Platamonas) are now scheduled to be opened by the end of the first quarter of 2016, but most probably by mid 2016. 

I don't think that the part that you mention is open, however this is just my assumption as I don't have any information about that (news, etc.).


----------



## ariskop

MichiH said:


> OSM already shows the 6km section between Aegani and Pyrgetòs in service. Is that correct? Is there any info when the two carriageways got in service?


This small part of upgraded highway (~6km) is in service more than 15 years now.
It was constructed in late 1990's together with several other section of A1 northern part like Larisa bypass, Skotina - Katerini etc.)


----------



## lazaroskyr

Is this the part that stretches between the Tempi Valley and Platamonas?

Yes, my mistake - this part is in operation for many years.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

^^ Yes since late March Stylida bypass is in use, you are welcome


----------



## nastyathenian

Sure you can drive on Stylida bypass. 
Here is a fresh video (action starts on 1:36):


----------



## pyramidxx

nastyathenian said:


> Sure you can drive on Stylida bypass.
> Here is a fresh video (action starts on 1:36):


I like Greek roads)))))


----------



## neaguionutu

*@KONSTANTINOUPOLIS , @nastyathenian *, thank you for the information and video!
Have a nice day


----------



## lazaroskyr

Regarding the next big motorway that is scheduled to be constructed, the Patra-Pyrgos motorway:

So far we knew that the motorway will be build as a whole with a price of around 450 million euros. 

The new governement seems to be in favor of breaking the road in 8 or 9 parts and they aim to start the tendering procedure in the next 2 or 3 months. If all goes well then the road could be tendered by the end of this summer, although taking into considerarion previous experience this may seem a bit optimistic. 

This road is very important, because its construction will close the "circle" of motorways in Peloponnisos (Peloponnese). It must be noted that the full road runs from Patra to Pyrgos to Kalo Nero and then meets A7. At the moment the discussions are for the first part (Patra-Pyrgos) and hopefully in the future there will be discussions for the southern part Kalo Nero - A7 (Tsakwna) - the middle part Pyrgos-Kalo Nero is highly unlikely to be build due to huge environmental concerns regarding Kaiafas Lake.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

@lazaroskyr Do you know what sections of motorways in Greece are going to be opened this year ?
We have this thread:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1687231&page=31
but since you speak greek you have more informations then most of other people.


----------



## MichiH

lazaroskyr said:


> Regarding the next big motorway that is scheduled to be constructed, the *Patra-Pyrgos motorway*:
> The new governement seems to be in favor of breaking the road in 8 or 9 parts and they aim to start the tendering procedure in the next 2 or 3 months. If all goes well then the road could be tendered by the end of this summer, although taking into considerarion previous experience this may seem a bit optimistic.
> At the moment the *discussions are for the first part (Patra-Pyrgos)* and hopefully in the future there will be discussions for the southern part Kalo Nero - A7 (Tsakwna) - the middle part Pyrgos-Kalo Nero is highly unlikely to be build due to huge environmental concerns regarding Kaiafas Lake.


Sorry, I'm a little bit confused. I thought works on the first 75km section were started, then suspended but restarted in 2014 :nuts:.



lazaroskyr said:


> The *northern part (Patra-Pyrgos) is more advanced because there is already work done* and as the article says "even when the project was stopped, the archaeological work continued".
> 
> The length of the three parts (as I read in the article):
> 1) 75 km
> 2) 55 km
> 3) 30 km





lazaroskyr said:


> ^^
> As far as I know, yes.
> 
> Today's article:
> http://ypodomes.com/index.php/autok...ώθηκε-η-δημοπράτηση-για-το-τμήμα-πάτρα-πύργος
> 
> The minister of public *construction works said that the "Patra-Pyrgos" part will be auctioned until the 30/06 and the road will be finished within the first half of 2016* along with the road from Korinthos to Patra.
> 
> The southern part "Kalo Nero-Tsakwna" will be auctioned by the end of 2014 and will be finished after the end of 2016.
> 
> So we expect that by early 2017 (in less than three years' time) the biggest part of Ionia Odos (A5) to be finished. It is a big accomplishment given the current situation in Greece and it is a road that will help the west part of Greece very very much.


I guess works didn't resume in 2014 but it's announced for 2015 again.
Do you have any info about the 8-9 sections (from .. to, length)?

@Autoputevi kao hobi: He regularly reports news and I'm used to annoy him if there's any question for detail


----------



## sponge_bob

MichiH said:


> Sorry, I'm a little bit confused. I thought works on the first 75km section were started, then suspended but restarted in 2014 :nuts:.


I was sure of the exact same thing, that the nationwide resumption of motorway work that was negotiated in 2013 covered as far as Pyrgos.

The road works themselves are well visible on Google Earth north of Pyrgos. 

EG https://goo.gl/maps/T76rx


----------



## lazaroskyr

So, to my knowledge:

Previous work was done on the part Patra-Pyrgos, but to a limited extend. 

When in 2013 the decision was taken for the motorway projects to restart, this part was not included in that discussion. Thus, there is nothing happening at the moment for the Patra-Pyrgos.

We were expecting this road to have been already tendered, but unfortunately as we all know the ministers in Greece are not the most reliable. So, the part was supposed to have been tendered last year, but it wasn't.

When the new governement was elected, they said that they will "re-assess" everything regarding the construction of Greek motorways. One of these things is that they are thinking of tendering the projects in smaller pieces, so that smaller companies will be able to participate as well. 

So to summarise: until a few months ago the Patra-Pyrgos road was supposed to be tendered as a whole, but now it is expected (according to the minister's words) to be "broken" in 8-9 parts! He promised that the tendering process will start within the next 2-3 months and that every two weeks two of these parts will be tendered - that is why I assumed that the whole part of the road will be tendered before summer ends. 

There is no information about these parts regarding lengths, from...to, etc. - I think that even the people in the ministry don't know... There is a lot of discussion with the local authorities and a lot of complains about the delay. It must also be noted that some local politicians (like Patra's mayor) want the road to be constructed southern from what is now decided. The minister said that they are considering this and if it is not costworthy and does not require much more time to be constructed, then they will think about it i.e. constructing the road more to the south. If this happens then my assumption about "the end of summer" will be wrong. 

Patra-Pyrgos is a project purely funded by Greek money, so it was not part of the discussions in 2013. 

Regarding the two other parts (Pyrgos-Kalo Nero, Kalo Nero-A7) are yet to be decided if and when they will be constructed. Especially the Pyrgos-Kalo Nero will most probably never be built, at least until current concerns, about the impact to the lake Kaiafas, are dealt with. 

Hope that clarifies things a bit.


----------



## sponge_bob

lazaroskyr said:


> Hope that clarifies things a bit.


It does indeed. You may be happy to hear that Aktor are still building all of it ( but purely on their own website) ) where they claim it is all "Being Constructed" even today. 

My personal opinion, expressed in this thread before, was that Greece should confine itself to building a motorway from north of Arte down the west coast to south of Patras and to let revenue from that core west coast network pay for extensions later on. 

Greece is by no means the only EU country with financially underwater Concession/PPP projects based mainly on overoptimistic AADT projections and some allowance needs to be made for those old projections if restarting projects. 

This is an economic case, nothing to do with politcs lest anyone ask.


----------



## MichiH

lazaroskyr said:


> Hope that clarifies things a bit.


Yep . The damn project is still suspended .

*A5:* Patra-Mintilogli – Pyrgos 75km (2008 to _suspended_) – project – map



lazaroskyr said:


> Unfortunately the political and economic turmoil affected the construction and completion of these motorways. The A71 is stalled and an agreement between the government and the banks is not yet finalised. It is a shame, because the motorway is complete by almost 95%...


*A71:* Leuktro (A7) – Sparti 46km (? to > March 2015) – project – map

Is there any info about A71?
Is it likely to be opened in 2015 or should it be label "suspended" too?

In general, what's about other Greek motorway projects, are there more suspended projects (please refer to the link in my signature).


----------



## lazaroskyr

A71 and A7 are suspended at the moment. They will wait for a decision to be made between the governement and the banks. There is pressure from local politiicians, but the minister said a few days ago that the government will not pay the money that the banks and the constructor require as compentation because the projected traffic is expected to be less that the estimated. Thus, we don't know when and if this road will be opened. I have to note that A71 (and I think the remainder of A7 as well), is almost complete (95%). 

I have no information for the "smaller" projects like A25. But, in recent weeks there were rumours that the government wants to renegotiate the toll agreements regarding the major projects (remaining of A1, A5 until Antirrio, A3, A8). There are rumours that the constructors require even more time to finish the works, maybe even for the end of 2016. Nothing is decided yet though, so I cannot provide any information about that. 

The A52 faces problems as well, this
http://ypodomes.com/index.php/autok...29429-αμβρακία-οδός-παύση-με-την-επανεκκίνηση

says that the work is suspended at the moment. The earliest that they are expecting for the entire road to be ready is mid-2016.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Thank you .

Last question for the time being... 



lazaroskyr said:


> I don't have info on the A29


*A29:* Krystalopigi – Koromilia 15km (2012 to June 2015) – project – map
 
@ALL: Is there any info about A29 section to Albanian border which was announced (long ago) to be completed by June 2015?

I think it's the only remaining section which could be opened in 2015 (but I guess it's just because lack of information though).


----------



## lazaroskyr

This (one month old article)

http://ypodomes.com/index.php/alles...τοκινητόδρομων-2500χλμ-μέχρι-τα-τέλη-του-2016

_ΣΙΑΤΙΣΤΑ-ΚΑΣΤΟΡΙΑ-ΚΡΥΣΤΑΛΛΟΠΗΓΗ (90χλμ, υπό μερική κατασκευή-τελική φάση ολοκλήρωσης του άξονα)_, 

says that this road is in the "final construction phase", whatever this means.


----------



## stickedy

I've driven the A8 from Korinth to Patras 2 weeks ago. And before in November 2010. In these 4.5 years the happened almost nothing. The whole road is currently a mess: Some sections are already finished, but approx. 90% of the road is under construction (ongoing works). But there are many sections which are in early construction stages! I think it's impossible to finish that road within 1.5 years. At least not the whole thing. I guess there will be section by section finished but I don't think that the whole road will be finished before 2017.


----------



## nastyathenian

stickedy said:


> I've driven the A8 from Korinth to Patras 2 weeks ago.


The best thing to do when you want to drive Korinth to Patras and back is to use the old, toll-free road. There is much less traffic and the route is very scenic.










http://www.aristonaftes.gr/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/derveni10.jpg


----------



## ariskop

stickedy said:


> I've driven the A8 from Korinth to Patras 2 weeks ago. And before in November 2010. In these 4.5 years the happened almost nothing. The whole road is currently a mess: Some sections are already finished, but approx. 90% of the road is under construction (ongoing works). But there are many sections which are in early construction stages! I think it's impossible to finish that road within 1.5 years. At least not the whole thing. I guess there will be section by section finished but I don't think that the whole road will be finished before 2017.


I don't think that this description is totally accurate. 
Construction was suspended for almost 3 years leaving the road in a total mess but during the last year the progress is extensive. I drive the road almost every month.
All sections are currently under construction and the majority of "heavy" constructions (tunnels,bridges) is near completion. I guess that this impression about sections in early construction stages is for some section that one direction is not constructed next to existing road and it is not totally visible to the driver of current road (derveni, akrata, panagopoula).

Officially, constructor has requested a 5month deadline extension (May 2016) for the completion of whole axis Korinthos - Patras. This doesnt mean that the road will be delivered at once in May 2016. Probably some sections might be delivered earlier.


----------



## stickedy

There are two or three sections where the are half built bridges and walls besides the road clearly indicating that the motorway should be built here. But there were no ongoing works visible (plants growing all over the place). Of course, it's possible to speed up things and make those parts also ready, but honestly, given all the delays on Greek motorway building, how possible will that be? If the constructor is asking for another 5 months right now (over 1.5 years before the set date), you can easily figure it out that these timeline won't also be enough...

Beside that, you wrote the same as I


----------



## sponge_bob

stickedy said:


> If the constructor is asking for another 5 months right now (over 1.5 years before the set date), you can easily figure it out that these timeline won't also be enough...
> 
> Beside that, you wrote the same as I


There is a huge amount of EU cash waiting for projects to complete _by the end_ of 2015. These are the projects that were supposed to be complete by end 2013 and for which an extension was sought and granted when the Government and Commissioner Hahn came to a broad agreement in late 2011/early 2012. 

€1.5bn for roads alone. 

http://www.espa.gr/en/documents/priorityprojects/ypaan_120116_espa_projects_en.pdf

Under the 2014 rules, ( these only apply to Greece from 01 Jan 2016) many of these projects can no longer receive EU funds. EG the A7 and A71 are supposed to benefit from €250m of EU funds if the missing bridges can be completed in 2015. 

http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_IP-12-606_en.htm

If not complete this year then God knows what will happen.


----------



## ariskop

stickedy said:


> There are two or three sections where the are half built bridges and walls besides the road clearly indicating that the motorway should be built here. But there were no ongoing works visible (plants growing all over the place). Of course, it's possible to speed up things and make those parts also ready, but honestly, given all the delays on Greek motorway building, how possible will that be? If the constructor is asking for another 5 months right now (over 1.5 years before the set date), you can easily figure it out that these timeline won't also be enough...
> 
> Beside that, you wrote the same as I


Something also confusing regarding the status of A8 is that almost in parallel way with the motorway, the new highspeed railway is built. Construction of the railway is also suspended for more years and semifinished bridges and ground works full of plants exist. A new constructor is awarded some months ago but the works has begun in limited areas. 
Honestly, regarding the motorway construction there is no abandont works anymore. 
Also a correction, the scheduled deadline for notorway is in 8months (December 2015) and constructor has requested a 5month extension to May 2016.

Due to Easter holiday, i passed the road twice this weeks and I will come back with a more details on the progress of A8. unfortunately without photos as I was also the driver


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Btw, Olympia Odos (Corinth - Patra) says that the overall progress of the project is at 62%

http://www.olympiaodos.gr/index.php?ID=works_progress_EL

For the end, a very nice aerial photo of Isthmos of Corinth (or Corinth Canal) from the same website:

scroll --> -->


----------



## ariskop

I was thinking to write a status update for the progress of half of A5 (Antirrio - Menidi a town before Arta), but I found in google maps an amazing photo gallery by Nikos Danilidis, probably a TERNA (main constructor) contractor. Αerial photos frame by frame (21/03/2015) have been uploaded (21/03/2015) of the Kefalovryso-Antirrio section. 

Use right arrow for a flight over construction sites in 43km from Kefalovryso to Rio- Antirrio bridge.

Some comments from my side. 
- Although the heavy works performed during the last year, it is almost impossible to deliver this part until end of this year due to archaeological findings and delayed expropriation (just 8 years after agreement sign:bash. Just to remind that the official delivery date is still December 2015 (without Klokova tunnel, for which constructions just begin).

- The biggest problem of the new road is the ancient town of Alikyrna, which is found exactly on the route of the new road.
Below image worths 1000 words
https://www.google.com/maps/views/view/116193147953782029411/gphoto/6129862402193839026

Fortunately, another archaeological site (ancient cemetery with 340+ tombs) some km later has been totally excavated by scientist last years and it was decided to remove and relocate the finding next to the road.
https://www.google.com/maps/views/view/116193147953782029411/gphoto/6129862047885542802 

- Most of the problems with expropriation are now limited in the Evinos valley and close to Ano Vasiliki village. 

https://www.google.com/maps/views/view/116193147953782029411/gphoto/6129861272963485650
https://www.google.com/maps/views/view/116193147953782029411/gphoto/6129860663848967122
https://www.google.com/maps/views/view/116193147953782029411/gphoto/6129860387494440034

- Constructions start on Klokova tunnels is also visible
https://www.google.com/maps/views/view/116193147953782029411/gphoto/6129859561923238002

- There is also a construction gap between Connection of tunnel entrance (from Antirrio) and the new road coming from Antirrio
https://www.google.com/maps/views/view/116193147953782029411/gphoto/6129859425311848530

Now the condition on the other part of A5, Kouvaras (south edge of Agrinio bypass) - Menidi (small town between Amfilochia and Arta) seems to be better on my eyes.
Ground works in section from Kouvaras to Amfilochia seems to be close to completion as now a straight line with no interruption on mountain side is visible.
I was not getting closer but I guess that section Kouvaras - Amfilochia I/C (after town bypass) might be the first section of the road that will be delivered.

Also a surprise for me is the progress on the next section (Amfilochia - Menidi). The new road is not visible from existing road as it passes much East on the top of the hills. I visited a village and I needed to pass the construction site of the new road.
Despite the difficult terrain, heavy machines are working and the new road is already shaped in most sections.


----------



## sponge_bob

Is there anything on the section from Arte to the A2 Ariskop??? Nothing visible on Google Earth north of Arte for sure.



ariskop said:


> - The biggest problem of the new road is the ancient town of Alikyrna, which is found exactly on the route of the new road.
> Below image worths 1000 words
> https://www.google.com/maps/views/view/116193147953782029411/gphoto/6129862402193839026


Bloody hell, that is a showstopper for sure.


----------



## ariskop

sponge_bob said:


> Is there anything on the section from Arte to the A2 Ariskop??? Nothing visible on Google Earth north of Arte for sure.


Google earth has years to be updated in those areashno:.

I don't know the exact progress of the section from Arta to Ioannina. The new road is constructed in an area a little bit isolated and far away from the main towns or villages, so news update are not very common.

Anyway, satellite images from DigitalGlobe is very encouraging.

The first one is from October 2014 and full new section from Filippiada to Egnatia is shown

The second one is a new one (21/03/2015) and only the medium but most important part of the section is shown.
The progress within 5 months is noticeable.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

I remember Daniilidis since the era of Attiki Odos with his aerial shots.


----------



## ariskop

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> I remember Daniilidis since the era of Attiki Odos with his aerial shots.


Old but always impressive

http://daniilidis.gr/photography/attiki-odos-before-after/


----------



## sponge_bob

ariskop said:


> The progress within 5 months is noticeable.


Very good progress shown on the latter image.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Speaking about Attiki Oodos, some very nice photos taken by the SSC member *vinterriket*. You can find more and equally nice photos in his thread about *Peloponnese (Peloponissos)*. 

--> -->

Kantza










Metamorphosis


----------



## neaguionutu

A novelty that I discovered it this morning!

Google Street View is available in Thassos! Images are captured in October 2014!
They captured the main road around the island, the main p towns and resorts on the road around the island, Panagia, Theologos, Maries!
Enjoy! Good luck documentation and information!

Not sure if this has been posted information!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Google street view is also available in Chios and Mytilene islands as well; captured in 2014


----------



## neaguionutu

^^ The other day I noticed updates Google Street View in Crete (Samaria Gorge, Platanos beach / Agia Marina, Balos Lagoon, Elafonisi) in Paxos, Sifnos, Folegandros, Syros, Tinos, Andros and Chios. Images are captured in 2014.


----------



## Almopos

*A5*

Video from Neo Odos consortium that is constructing the motorway showing, amongst other things, progress made between September 2014 and December 2014


----------



## Lafaveiga_madrid

ariskop said:


> Old but always impressive
> 
> http://daniilidis.gr/photography/attiki-odos-before-after/


Nice!

Were there a lot of expropriation for the construction of Attiki Odos? Was there some old road before?


----------



## kostas97

Lafaveiga_madrid said:


> Nice!
> 
> Were there a lot of expropriation for the construction of Attiki Odos? Was there some old road before?


AFAIK there was not a road before the construction of the Attiki Odos, so there were lots of expropriations.


----------



## Astimar

Any news about the connection Makaza/Nymfea - Komotini - A2 Egnatia?


----------



## mman2012

Astimar said:


> Any news about the connection Makaza/Nymfea - Komotini - A2 Egnatia?


If you're reffering ar the 1x1 road, it's completed since last year and in good condition


----------



## ea1969

^^
Minus a small section which connects to the A2. A small detour via the town centre is still required.


----------



## Astimar

I meant this small section which connects A23 with A2. It is marked in Openstreetmaps.


----------



## mman2012

Astimar said:


> I meant this small section which connects A23 with A2. It is marked in Openstreetmaps.


This is the section I'm talking about: https://goo.gl/maps/DoVWt

I supposed that section was closed or something after I've traveled on it last year. It's indeed an older road but decent to travel on it. Maybe now you need to travel trough town....


----------



## Astimar

No, the section you're talking about is existing and open. But it was planned to be temporary bypass until the A23 (the road starting from the Bulgarian border) connects to A2. Now they are not directly connected as the last 5-6 km of the planned A23 are missing. This is the road section in green-white from my image, though it's not existing it is mapped in OpenStreet Maps. So my question is are there any news about those unconstructed 5-6 km of A23?


----------



## Alejandro24

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> Some Athenians roads that i like, enjoy
> 
> ---> --->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you please show more photos of this one. specially over the football fields, looks interesting.


----------



## Lafaveiga_madrid

I just love Attiki Odos. Best urban motorway i drove... Crossing Athens at 140-150 km/h is just priceless! Well, E 2.80, actually... haahaha But well paid!


----------



## christos-greece

Lafaveiga_madrid said:


> I just love Attiki Odos. Best urban motorway i drove... Crossing Athens at *140-150 km/h* is just priceless! Well, E 2.80, actually... haahaha But well paid!


I believe speed limit on Attiki Odos is 100-120 km/h... Be carefull!


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Driving 140-150 km/h on motorways in Greece is quite usual.I remember last year on A2,Engnatia Odos towards Kavala everybody drove faster then 130 km/h.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Alejandro24 said:


> Could you please show more photos of this one. specially over the football fields, looks interesting.


Hi Alejandro, yes here you go:

---> --->





































and a nice general view of the area next of the football fields










==========

photos no. 4 & 5 are from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## kostas97

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> Driving 140-150 km/h on motorways in Greece is quite usual.I remember last year on A2,Engnatia Odos towards Kavala everybody drove faster then 130 km/h.


You won't find anyone strictly obeying the speed limits here in Greece.....it's quite rare.....


----------



## q8-msc

nice!


----------



## King Midas

You are absolutely right, but if if you see police you must go as the law says...


----------



## Alejandro24

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> Hi Alejandro, yes here you go:
> 
> ---> --->
> 
> ...
> photos no. 4 & 5 are from www.airphotos.gr


Wow, it is amazing, thanks a lot  .
I didn't note that there is a railway at the center of the highway, is metro or another kind of train?


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

^^ You are welcome  There are 2 lines, one is for the metro and the other for the suburban rail.


----------



## ea1969

^^
Actually both the metropolitan and the suburban railway use the same pair of lines. This happens from the A6 exit 13 (Doukissis Plakentias I/C) to exit 20 (Airport I/C) and then they run along the middle space of the A62 all the way to the Airport Station.

To the west of exit 13, the lines are used only by the suburban railway; these photos (#2265) are from the area of exit 10 (Kymis Avenue).


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

^^ Thanks but still they are 2 lines literally and typicaly. The Suburban rail line goes from Athens airport (Attica) to the city of Kiato (Corinth) and the Metro line goes from Athens airport (Attica) to the city of Athens (Attica).


----------



## Lafaveiga_madrid

christos-greece said:


> I believe speed limit on Attiki Odos is 100-120 km/h... Be carefull!


Well, when i first moved to Athens i used to respect the speed limits. But you know, the system corrupted me...:lol:


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

25/8/2015 - Tempi and Platamonas Tunnels










Tunnel T2 (6 km long)























































Tunnel T3



















http://ypodomes.com/index.php/autok...εργοτάξια-στην-παράκαμψη-τεμπών-και-πλαταμώνα


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

11/8/2015 - Tsakonas bridge


----------



## Lafaveiga_madrid

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> 25/8/2015 - Tempi and Platamonas Tunnels
> 
> 
> Tunnel T2 (6 km long)


It will be the longest one in Greece, wright?


----------



## Stavros86

Yes, that will be the longest road tunnel in Greece.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

What Stavros said about road tunnels. Now, i found an interesting article about the 10 biggest railway tunnels of the country:

10) Kakia Skala tunnel - *2.4 km* - In use

9) Platamonas tunnel - *2.6 km* - In use

8) Trapeza tunnel - *2.7 km* - Scheduled operation 2016

7) Platanos tunnel - *2.7 km* - Scheduled operation 2016

6) Aegio tunnel - 3*.5 km* - Scheduled operation 2016

5) Perama tunnel - *3.5 km* - In use

4) Panagopoula tunnel - *4.4 km* - Scheduled operation 2017

3) Tempi tunnel - *5.0 km* - In use

2) Othryos tunnel - *6.4 km* - Scheduled operation 2017

1) Kallidromos tunnel - *9.2 km* - Scheduled operation 2017

http://www.ypodomes.com/index.php/s...γαλύτερες-σιδηροδρομικές-σήραγγες-της-ελλάδας


----------



## christos-greece

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> 3) Tempi tunnel - *5.0 km* - _*In use*_
> 
> 2) Othryos tunnel - *6.4 km* - Scheduled operation 2017
> 
> 1) Kallidromos tunnel - *9.2 km* - Scheduled operation 2017


Tempi tunnel its in use? Since when?

Ortyos and Kalidromos are in Tempi as well?

BTW, very nice photos about the construction update of Tempi


----------



## Stavros86

These are all rail tunnels... and yes, the Tempi rail tunnel is operational since 2003.

Regarding the location of the rest:
Kallidromo tunnel: 38°38'43.8"N 22°41'10.9"E
Orthys tunnel: 38°58'38.0"N 22°15'58.0"E


----------



## Stavros86

A few photos of another large tunneling project.

Klokova tunel in A5 motorway:















































Source

According to a _stadia.gr_ forum member *einsiedeln*, aproximately 300 metres have been excavated so far in each side in each tunnel.


----------



## panchevo

hey guys,
any news about a25?
is the construction alive?


----------



## alter100

A25 motorway (Greek-Bulgarian border - Thessaloniki) is still under Construction and will be ready in 2016 !!

Στους Κάθετους άξονες της Εγνατίας Οδού, η μαγική χρονιά είναι το 2016. Τότε προβλέπεται να ολοκληρωθούν οι κάθετοι άξονες: Θεσσαλονίκη-Προμαχώνας,
Page source:
http://www.ypodomes.com/index.php/a...0-το-πλήρες-δίκτυο-αυτοκινητόδρομων-της-χώρας


----------



## panchevo

Hope to see it finished before next summer


----------



## Stavros86

Fresh photos of A5 motorway.

*Asphalting works near Agrilia interchange:*









































*An overpass of the existing National Road 5, near Messolonghi:*









*Roadworks near Rigeika:*

















*Near Calidona tunnel:*

























*Messolonghi interchange:*









[via]


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

20/7/2015 - Some nice photos of Evripos bridge in Chalkis



















photos by *gblaxos* (www.flickr.com)


----------



## nastyathenian

Here is a part of Volos bypass, which was opened for traffic in late 2014. I know, it is not a motorway, but it is fairly interesting though, as it features a 595 m. long tunnel and a 440 m. long viaduct! The strangest thing is that pedestrians are allowed to use the tunnel. hno:





 
And a series of 5 tunnels, virtually unknown to most Greeks, on a secondary road, in Argithea, Karditsa prefecture. No illumination, no ventilation but a really exotic scenery!






Attiki Odos, Athens, seen from above:


----------



## Antonio227

#2286. Beautiful bridge.


----------



## Bori427

How does Greece keep building so many freeways?


----------



## skyduster

Bori427 said:


> How does Greece keep building so many freeways?


Hi Bori, 

I wouldn't call it "so many". It's just a basic network of motorways being built.

Part of it is that you're seeing pictures of the same motorways over and over again throughout this thread. Sometimes you see pictures of different segments of the same motorways, or the same motorways as construction progresses over time.

Another part of it is that these have been gradually built over the past 25 years, they're not suddenly being built now. A1 (see map below) was mostly completed by the 1990s. Construction on A2 started in the 1990s and most of it was complete by 2005, I believe. A6 and A7 have also been open for a while...the majority by the late 90s, if I remember correctly (but the southernmost 25% of A7 opened fairly recently).

The major ones under construction right now are A3, A5, A8, A9, and some branches from the main motorways. About 30% of A5 has been complete for some years now. A90 in Crete is still just a plan, ASAIK.

Although A1, as I said, has been around for a while, some small difficult sections of that motorway are only now being completed, so you'll see pictures and videos of those new sections in this thread. Same thing with A2; while the vast majority of it was complete and open to traffic by 2005, some small, challenging sections weren't completed until 2009. Greece has a difficult and mountainous geography, so sometimes there will be a challenging sections requiring tunnels and/or bridges. 

If you're wondering how they're financed: 

Since the 1990s, infrastructure projects in Greece are funded differently than in the US. A lot of road projects are partly by EU grants, partly by Greek taxpayers, and also in large part by investors that will get their money back from tolls. These investors include the European Investment Bank or EIB (an infrastructure bank that gives low-interest loans only for infrastructure projects) and private companies that will also get a share of the tolls. In the US, President Obama has proposed an investment bank like Europe's EIB, but Republicans oppose it.

During the financial crisis, motorway construction was largely shielded from the cuts faced by schools, hospitals, and pensions. There was a slowdown, but it picked up again.

The European Union strongly believes in the importance of transportation infrastructure and interconnectivity across Europe. Also, keep in mind, that investing in transportation and mobility is extremely important in a country such as Greece where tourism is a massive industry.

Here's a map of the current motorways, motorways currently under construction, and planned motorways:









source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Highways_in_Greece

Cheers.


----------



## bigic

Why is Thessaloniki bypass in grey? AFAIK it has all characteristics of a motorway.


----------



## skyduster

^^ You're right. Looks like an error on the map. The wikipedia contributor that made this map updated it as of 2015, but it looks like he left the Thessaloniki bypass in grey, in error.


----------



## stickedy

The map is wrong in many parts:
* There is no A9, that motorway will be A5
* There is no motoway between A3 and A1
* A3 is just partly under construction


----------



## skyduster

stickedy said:


> The map is wrong in many parts:
> * There is no A9, that motorway will be A5
> * There is no motoway between A3 and A1
> * A3 is just partly under construction


I'm not too familiar with Thessaly region, but National Road 6 (EO6), the road between A3 and A1, indeed appears to have motorway characteristics, at least in Google Streetview. Google Maps doesn't consider it a motorway either, but it looks like a full motorway in Streetview.

Maybe someone familiar with the area can verify?

https://www.google.com/maps/@39.566...qZFQ7l0CAbTj2Xzr0g!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1

https://www.google.com/maps/@39.565...4!1sAgcHrpG5-Z4xe9hwWAjTyw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

https://www.google.com/maps/@39.564...WJuBD9JAR4CtlsDcEg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1


----------



## ea1969

^^
Larisa (A1) -Trikala (A3) road is just an upgrade (doubling) of EO6 with several new sections too. There also some level junctions. Also the "blue" road to Volos is also part of EO6.The confusion is due to the allocation of road numbers for motorways in 2008-09, which included sections that at the time were planned as motorways, but it is doubtful if they will ever be built/modified as such (A4 and A12 were the numbers for those two parts of EO6).

I verify that the A9 shown on the map is part of the A5 and that at the moment the planned A13 [Thiva (A1) - Elefsina (A6 to A8)] seems that has been postponed.


----------



## Bori427

Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## ariskop

It seems that the grey part around Thessaloniki is about under design outer bypass road of the city and not existing inner bypass, which is not classified as highway. 

Also construction on the whole south part of A5 (shown as A9 in map) has been suspended. There is just a promise that a tender compretition for the first section (Patras - Pyrgos) will occur following months.
For the rest of the axis there is no realistic hope for construction in the next decade mainly due to environmental issues.

Finally, I passed through the new section of Volos bypass some weeks ago and there was a clear prohibition of pedestrian usage in electronic signals of the road.
Except for that recently delivered section of Volos bypass, the rest of the bypass is probably the worst designed, constructed and maintained road in Greece opened to traffic just 10 years ago. It is a total shame.
It is very dangerous 2+2 road with sharp turns, many ground level junctions and a high rate of death and injuries. In combination with the terrible surface of highway Velestino (A1) - Volos (speed restriction to 60km/h in a straight highway), they are the worst part of high speed roads in Greece.


----------



## mman2012

Quick questions: A25 would expand beyond Nea Moudania, towards south? If so, what's the project status? Where should the highway reach to?

Also, any plans to expand the road towards Nikiti, Sithonia to 2x2 or similar? 

Lastly, I've been there recently and also noticed some works on the eastern part of Halikidki towards Sithonia,but I cannot find any info of a road construction site....

Thanks!


----------



## Bori427

Lots of freeway projects imo.


----------



## christos-greece

bigic said:


> Why is Thessaloniki bypass in grey? AFAIK it has all characteristics of a motorway.





skyduster said:


> ^^ You're right. Looks like an error on the map. The wikipedia contributor that made this map updated it as of 2015, but it looks like he left the Thessaloniki bypass in grey, in error.


Indeed, the colour should be blue (its still U/C as i know)


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

*Olympia Odos*

Today:

Derveni tunnels - T7 (535m) & T8 (670m)






Panagopoula twin tunnel - Northern part to Patras (3160m) & the Southern part to Athens (4000m)






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

and a very nice aerial photo of "Seirios" motorway service station:

---> --->










http://www.hellastron.com/Νέα-Οδός/


----------



## ariskop

A new progress video from A1 (Tempi & Platamonas Valley) 






Source


----------



## radko

Hi, when was built motorway Thessaloniki - Platamonas ... Larissa area ... Ag. Konstantinos - Athinai - Korinthos - Tripoli. All maps show Thessaloniki - Athens and Patrai - Athens completed in early 90s - of cource it is not true. What about bridge over Maliakos kolpos. When was upgrade motorway into 2x3 Athens - Chalkida (interchange)? How many motorways Greece really have? Years -- lenght


----------



## King Midas

Actually for me in Greece there are 2 big motorways with little vacuum sections.

1) From Promahonas to Kalamata 
(Promahonas, Serres, Thessaloniki, Athens, Tripoli, Kalamata)

2) Egnatia Odos
(Igoumenitsa to Alexandroupoli)


----------



## King Midas

White line shows the motorways and the red line the construction motorways.
(Moreas & Ambrakia Odos is stopped for now, but there are in good level construction)


----------



## ariskop

radko said:


> Hi, when was built motorway Thessaloniki - Platamonas ... Larissa area ... Ag. Konstantinos - Athinai - Korinthos - Tripoli. All maps show Thessaloniki - Athens and Patrai - Athens completed in early 90s - of cource it is not true. What about bridge over Maliakos kolpos. When was upgrade motorway into 2x3 Athens - Chalkida (interchange)? How many motorways Greece really have? Years -- lenght


Please be more specific on what you mean by motorway.

The new tolled national roads Athens - Thessaloniki and Athens - Patra (without highway standards) in an almost new route to existing roads was built on 1960s and 1970s.

After 1985 several upgrade to highway standards projects ran on both axis. 
As a synopsis:

Athens - Inofyta (early '90s)
Inofyta - Thiva (mid '90s)
Thiva - Yliki - Ag.Konstantinos (late '90s)
Ag. Konstantinos - Lamia (1st part of Maliakos gulf) (~2007/8)
Lamia - Raches (2nd part of Maliakos gulf) (2015)
Raches - Larisa (mid '90s)
Larisa by pass (late '90s)
Larisa - Katerini except from Tempi valley (late '90s)
Tempi valley (under construction)
Katerini -Thessaloni (early '90s) 

Athens - Corinth w/o Kakia Skala section (mid '90s)
Kakia Skala section (mid '00s)
Corinth - Patra (under construction)

Also new highway Corinth -Tripoli (now part of A7) delivered on 1992.

The bridge over Maliakos Gulf is not anymore even under consideration.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Ionia Odos - the video shows how the area in Klokova was a year before and how it is now (from 3:48 --> "Εικόνες απο ψηλά ένα χρόνο μετά")


----------



## definitivo

...is there any plans for 2x2 Serres - Kavala ?


----------



## ariskop

Serres - Drama -Kavala was discussed several years to be built as a full 2x2 motorway (Egnatias vertical highway A22).

Currently, it seems that a more logical and closer to Greek economic conditions proposal is promoted.
Only the edges of the axis (Serres bypass & Kavala - Drama) will be designed with 2x2 motorway standards while the medium part will have upgraded national road standards.

This change is reflected in the last progress map(18/09/2015) of Egnatia Odos in regards to vertical axes.

Progress Map

Since 2013, several final design studies on Serres bypass and the first (& most important) section Kavala-Krinides have been done.
For the rest of the axis, I am not aware of any other design study except from preliminary ones.


----------



## Vessou

*A1*



ariskop said:


> A new progress video from A1 (Tempi & Platamonas Valley)


When are these impressive sections scheduled to open?


----------



## kostas97

Vessou said:


> When are these impressive sections scheduled to open?


Summer 2016 the earliest


----------



## Stavros86

*Timelapse video: Excavation of Klokova's tunnel exit, A5 motorway*








*Gorgomilos viaduct in A5 motorway*


----------



## nastyathenian

I know that this thread is almost exclusively about motorways, but if you really want to enjoy Greek nature, you have to venture into secondary, even dirt roads: 






This is (ex) Evrytania prefecture.


----------



## roaddor

Hi guys,

Thessaloniki-Promachonas motorway is supposed to be opened sometime in 2016 according to the plans. Do you have more specific information when the remaining segments are about to be launched and consequently the whole motorway will be ready for use? I mean approx. which month next year. Thanks.

Greetings from Bulgaria


----------



## christos-greece

King Midas said:


> White line shows the motorways and the red line the construction motorways.
> (Moreas & Ambrakia Odos is stopped for now, but there are in good level construction)


If red means U/C, dont forget A3 highway (Lamia, Karditsa, Trikala, Ioannina):
highways by christos-greece, on Flickr


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

A very nice aerial video of Kifisias Ring Road in Athens:


----------



## King Midas

christos-greece i did not forget it but i didn't put it us blind motorway.
btw the red line you make is not ok, the constructions are at the middle section only.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

*Updates - Bridges*

Gymnotopos brigde (22/10)



















Tsagaropoulos bridge, Gorgomilos (21/10)










https://www.facebook.com/ΙΟΝΙΑ-ΟΔΟΣ-257119527802573/?fref=photo

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...set=a.1586226091714.2078893.1117634076&type=3

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tsakonas bridge (20/10)










https://www.linkedin.com/company/domi-s-a-


----------



## albiman

That Tsakonas bridge is not an expensive solution? The gap is not so big and deep for such a big arch bridge. Nice one though


----------



## ChrisZwolle

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> Tsagaropoulos bridge, Gorgomilos (21/10)


Other perspective:


----------



## ariskop

albiman said:


> That Tsakonas bridge is not an expensive solution? The gap is not so big and deep for such a big arch bridge. Nice one though


The bridge is built in order to pass over extensive landslides occurred in Tsakonas area.

Original highway was delivered in 2000 and destroyed by a huge landslide in 2003.

The whole section (Paradeisia - Tsakona) remained closed for almost 10 years and it was totally redesigned and reconstructed with a short detour in the area of the big landslide until completion of the new bridge.



















More details on landslide effects of Tsakona area in Greek (nice picture in page 7)


----------



## sponge_bob

Is the Tsakona bridge opening this month?


----------



## nastyathenian

ariskop said:


> Original highway was delivered in 2000 and destroyed by a huge landslide in 2003.


 I was lucky enough to drive through that section before it collapsed. 

Now, a bonus for motorway fans: the whole journey from Athens to Thessaloniki through A1 at normal speed, accompanied by bouzouki songs from the 1960's. :yes:







For those who are curious about tolls, there is a site (only in Greek) summarizing the costs at every toll station in the country:

https://translate.google.com/transl...gr/diodia-athina-thessaloniki.html&edit-text=


----------



## ariskop

New progress video from A3 highway (E65 Central Greece Highway)


----------



## stickedy

I thought that only the part from some kilometers south of Karditsa to Kalambaka is under construction and that the part through the hills north of Lamia was postponed. Was that changed?


----------



## Stavros86

stickedy said:


> I thought that only the part from some kilometers south of Karditsa to Kalambaka is under construction and that the part through the hills north of Lamia was postponed. Was that changed?


Nothing has changed.
Both ends of the motorway will not be constructed, at this point in time.
However, the southern end, does go through a relative mountainous area that requires extensive earth works such as embankments, cuttings and a twin tunnel.


----------



## stickedy

Ah, thanks! Can you please give a link to Google Maps where the part unter construction will be ending in the south?


----------



## Stavros86

Approximate coordinates:
*39° 3'44.86"N 22°12'20.84"E*

In Google Earth, you can see the alignment of the road and clearly discern the tunnel.


----------



## stickedy

Thank you very much!

I thought it would end further north, somewhere more in direction Sofades. Is there any temporary connection to N3 planned? The end of motorways is somewhat in the middle of nowhere...


----------



## ariskop

New progress video from A5 Ionia Odos (September 2015)






Also a recent photo from Tsagkaropoulo bridge. Source









--------------


stickedy said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> I thought it would end further north, somewhere more in direction Sofades. Is there any temporary connection to N3 planned? The end of motorways is somewhat in the middle of nowhere...


Yes construction of a temporary connection to N3 is included in the revised contract. But it is no clear to me if the connection will be close to village Xyniada or a bit norther at village Omvriaki.


----------



## Lionix

Hello!
I need help, im writing thesis about road infrastructure and transport in Greece. I cant find stats about total highway length. I need total length each year in years 2003-2014. I phoned to embassy of Greece in Poland and sending mails to National Statistical Service of Greece but they cant help me.
I think its very easy to you guys, can you help me to find that stats? Its my last chance 
thank you very much


----------



## ukraroad

^^^Haven't seen wiki? English might be sufficient, but if you know Greek, definitely read Greek. The only thing is, there is no united page for it, so you'd have to put it out by pieces and then compile into one.


----------



## Stavros86

New video from Klokova tunnel in A5.


----------



## nastyathenian

Tsakona bridge is going to be opened to traffic early 2016.










http://www.tanea.gr/news/greece/art...fyra-tsakwnas-deyterh-megalyterh-sthn-ellada/

This article contains some technical data, but it is in Greek. 

And a viaduct in Kalamata bypass (expected to open to traffic in August 2016):


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

*Tsakonas bridge - Aerial video*

Photos

---> --->



















http://www.capital.gr/story/3089491

Video


----------



## ea1969

The ridiculous decision of year 2015… A new numbering scheme for Greek motorways, needed just to… magnify the problems with road numbering in the country.

The link is in Greek only, but there is a map – with the shields of… Colombia – at the end: https://diavgeia.gov.gr/doc/ΩΡ6Γ4653ΟΞ-ΖΒΑ?inline=true. 

The only improvement is that they have cancelled the ‘double’ A1 designation towards Evzonoi and Thessaloniki as the latter was useless because it runs exclusively along the A2.

The southern part of A25 has been renamed A24 (it would be better if they chose A23 – the initial one will never be constructed as a motorway). In Attiki Odos the A62 and A64 have stupidly exchange their established numbers. This results to the A642 beconing A621. I doubt if the company changes its signs; they have also ignored the 2008 numbering scheme, that provided A61 for the A64.

Finally they have omitted the A52 (under construction, if delayed) and A65 (open but a small section at its south end).

From the beginning (2008) the ‘responsible’ authorities had wasted number A4; it disappeared now as nobody thinks it will be constructed. It might have been given to Attiki Odos (A6) and the A6 could be given to the A90. Also the planned southern part of the A5 and the Ring of Patra would be better as A9. 

But… Anyway, I’m terrorized thinking that these people may attempt to number the national roads as well. Greek drama at its best!

(PS. Chris, please do not change anything yet to your excellent Wiki).


----------



## ukraroad

Well, for me the current system makes perfect sense. Why did they want to change it is understandable only to the infected brains by some unknown stupidity virus...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Interesting document. Unfortunately I cannot just copy-paste the information from the PDF, it turns Greek text into a mojibake. When is the new numbering supposed to come into effect? The document notes a date in Athens: 4 December 2015.

Anyway, the renumbering is not very drastic, but seemingly unnecessary. I also don't see the use of scrapping A52 and A65 (especially because the latter is already built and not renumbered, just scrapped)


----------



## ea1969

^^^
As it is not stated in the document and there is no indication that it needs a publication at the Official State Newspaper, it should be applied immediately. But I doubt that Attiki Odos who are "hit" by the A62/A64/A642 think will change anything any time soon. They did not change their (A)64 shields to A61 as designated back in 2008... (nevertheless, they have to change all their shields as they do not contain the A-prefix as they should do on the A1 too).

The A52 and A65 omissions show to me their... amateurism or even their great disrespect to their job.


----------



## sponge_bob

What is the story on the c.€2bn of EU funds that were dependent on finishing A1 A5 A8 and A7...,just about done that one, along with a few other A bits and all supposedly by end 2015. ?


----------



## ariskop

In the final shape of the A8 in this area, new sector will service only direction Patra -> Athens.
Direction Athens ->Patra will be serviced by existing national road, which will be upgraded to one way highway.

There will be an interim period, that both directions will be temporary moved to the new sector in order to upgrade existing road.
Therefore, that bridge will be demolished and a new one will be constructed in the same place.

Also in the second video, we can see construction works of the new high-speed rail line affecting in several point old national road and not A8 highway in Aigialia area.


----------



## King Midas

> There will be an interim period, that both directions will be temporary moved to the new sector in order to upgrade existing road.
> Therefore, that bridge will be demolished and a new one will be constructed in the same place.


Οκ thanks, they must acting quickly there isn't much time.


----------



## Stavros86

A recent video of the new A71 motorway "Lefktro - Sparti".:banana:





It will most likely be given to traffic on April 18th.


----------



## stickedy

Finally... Thanks for the info!


----------



## Stavros86

*Works in Kalamata's bypass (Motorway A7) - March 2016*


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

*Rio - Antirrio*

The following beautiful aerial photo taken during the military exercise "Iniohos 2016" in the April 13. On the down-right of the photo you can see the works of Ionia Odos.

---> --->










www.haf.gr


----------



## ariskop

The A71 highway "Leuktro-Sparti" is delivered earlier today into traffic (46 Km). A71 is the only branch of A7 Korinthos - Kalamata highway.

Some photos from a local news portal




























This is the first section delivered after construction restart on the extended highway project across Greece. 
Last deadline for all project is March 2017. So we hope that during following months several sections will be finally delivered after almost 10 years since contract's signature.


----------



## Stavros86

*Big day for Laconia today!*

A few more photos from other news portals.























































































====================================================================
*Two videos of the same road:*


*Beginning of A71 - south bound:*






*Sparti I/C - end of A71:*


----------



## Stavros86

Now, a series of new photos of Kalamata's bypass from *Engineer* (stadia.gr forum member). The photos were taken on April 16.

Taken from the overpass, near Kalamata's general hospital:

http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/P4160021_zpsaotadsqe.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/P4160020_zpsjrujfuwn.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/P4160019_zpsd7o35uzp.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/P4160018_zpsvq3vvmzr.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/P4160017_zpscgh68xly.jpg


Right passed Karelia tobacco factory:

http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/P4160024_zpsp0yshtyn.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/P4160025_zpsokcq9skq.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/P4160026_zpspkvsmy62.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/P4160027_zps1oirrqni.jpg


Laika I/C:

http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/P4160029_zpsquwuft4i.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/P4160030_zpspwoagpbo.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/P4160031_zpskvygbppz.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/P4160035_zpsocyo9d0k.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/P4160036_zpst7bok0vi.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/P4160032_zpskbqflelx.jpg


This is where the new bypass and National Road 82 (Sparta - Pylos) will meet. A roundabout will be constructed there:

http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/P4160038_zpsvixmn6fa.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/P4160043_zpsrkldixin.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/P4160044_zpswzqym0il.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/P4160045_zpsdst61sxa.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/P4160047_zps14po11tj.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/P4160042_zps9tkjurql.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/P4160046_zpsn0mwj2fl.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/P4160048_zpsab8iypqv.jpg


Passed the future roundabout:

http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/P4160049_zpsnrdc3bem.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/P4160050_zpsvwdk1kvg.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/P4160051_zpsvz5bpmhv.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/P4160052_zpspczlaiid.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/P4160053_zpsszmkcvfo.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/P4160054_zpsfzao5oly.jpg


Towards the end of the bypass:

http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/P4160055_zps8kn4gfa5.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/P4160056_zpsjayodrfy.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/P4160057_zpskqsiyifa.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/P4160059_zpsvdmkc6tj.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd109/Engineer07/P4160060_zpssmsnpzow.jpg


----------



## MichiH

ea1969 said:


> A7/A71: The Tsakona Bridge will open in February, the A71 (Lefktro – Sparti) in April and the Kalamata Bypass in August.





Stavros86 said:


> Now, a series of new photos of Kalamata's bypass from *Engineer* (stadia.gr forum member). The photos were taken on April 16.


The pics does not look like the bypass will be opened for traffic in August. Is August the "official" deadline of the contract or just an announcement of politicians? Is there any reliable estimated opening date? Maybe late 2016 or 2017?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A71*

1. Sparta.









2. Pellana









3. Loganikos.









4. A7 interchange


----------



## ea1969

MichiH said:


> The pics does not look like the bypass will be opened for traffic in August. Is August the "official" deadline of the contract or just an announcement of politicians? Is there any reliable estimated opening date? Maybe late 2016 or 2017?


At the opening day of the A71 the Minister of Infrastructure, Transport and Networks announced that the Kalamata bypass will open by the end of September 2016. He also stated that a new road connecting the A7 with Megalopoli and the relevant interchange will be open early in July.


----------



## MichiH

*A25:* Kato Christos – Strymoniko ~21km (? to 2016) – project – map

Is there any info about the completion of the last A25 u/c section? It's displayed "opened" on OSM now...


----------



## ea1969

^^
According to the Greek press there is a process to tender that section again. It seems that it is agreed that it will open by the 30th of November 2016.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What is the current status of the EO8A / A8 conversion? There is Google Earth imagery dated 9 January 2016 that shows the Korinthos - Kiato toll gate segment basically entirely paved, but not yet marked. Works look less advanced beyond the toll gate. 

Satellite imagery beyond Kiato is older (August 2015 at the newest, but partially from February 2014).


----------



## Stavros86

ChrisZwolle said:


> 1. Sparta.


First of all, I would like to thank you for the aerial photos.


Second, by seeing the this photo, I would like to take the opportunity and note the adjustments in the design of the road at Sparta's interchange and at the end of the motorway itself. I wonder when and why they decided to make these changes.


*(Click to enlarge)*


----------



## ea1969

ChrisZwolle said:


> What is the current status of the EO8A / A8 conversion? There is Google Earth imagery dated 9 January 2016 that shows the Korinthos - Kiato toll gate segment basically entirely paved, but not yet marked. Works look less advanced beyond the toll gate.
> 
> Satellite imagery beyond Kiato is older (August 2015 at the newest, but partially from February 2014).


I think that when this is totally ready, they will have to close the old carriageway for repavement and other works. The whole Korinthos - Kiato section was expected to open by late summer or early autumn, but there is some optimism that it may open a bit earlier. The Kiato - Xylokastro section may be open by the end of 2016.


----------



## ariskop

From various sources it seems that news from A5 (Ionia Odos) are quite encouraging.

Section Kouvaras I/C (end of already constructed highway Agrinio bypass) - Amfilochia I/C, around 26km, will be delivered sometime this Summer.
This section is a very crucial as it will bypass city of Amfilochia where huge traffic jams occurs in vacation period.
A recent video from this section





Also northern part of A5 (Filippiada - Ioannina 49km) might be delivered to traffic before the end of year as the General Secretary of Infrasructure Ministry mentioned during a visit on site some weeks ago.

Filippiada interchange









Somewhere between Arta - Ioannina









Gorgomilos bridge










All photos are from an amateur group in facebook


----------



## danny_cbu

Is there any updated map that shows all the highway sections that are opened and those under construction?


----------



## kostas97

danny_cbu said:


> Is there any updated map that shows all the highway sections that are opened and those under construction?


OSM shows everything you need, but there is some kind of optimism in it.........as aforementioned, an A25 unfinished segment is shown as open, the same happening in A27 Florina-Niki. However, checking it out will be fine


----------



## Stavros86

Yes, you are right.
All three tunnels will be having two main lanes, each 3,75 m wide and an emergency lane 2,5 m wide.


----------



## korca4ever

Any info abaut road A29? Its open yet?


----------



## ea1969

^^
Around the end of this year.


----------



## civilengineer021

Video with photos from A29 construction with good progress.


----------



## MichiH

ariskop said:


> New video from a local news portal E-maitsros  with A5 Ionia Odos highway (section I/C Kouvaras - I/C Amfilochia) ~25km.
> 
> According to the news portal, *estimated delivery date is 10 August* due to a minor issue in a short section where complete reconstruction of embankment was required (2:05 in video)


Any news about the 25km A5 section? I found a news article from 16th August. If I got it right (Google Translate), a 4.5km section was opened in August and the entire 195km A5 will be opened by the end of 2016? Is it correct that 4.5km are already opened and Where is the section? The entire A5 will not be opened in 2016. Maybe they've mistaken it with the 25km section?


----------



## kostas97

MichiH said:


> Any news about the 25km A5 section? I found a news article from 16th August. If I got it right (Google Translate), a 4.5km section was opened in August and the entire 195km A5 will be opened by the end of 2016? Is it correct that 4.5km are already opened and Where is the section? The entire A5 will not be opened in 2016. Maybe they've mistaken it with the 25km section?


The opening date of the section is unknown, but as of current, signage and other works (connection with other roads, lighting) are done.....as far as this 4,5 km section is concerned, it is located near Kefalovryso, just before the beginning of the existing Agrinio bypass section....the recently opened section you are writing about is the section of the old road, which was moved to make room for the Antirrio-Ioannina carriageway, which is, by the way, mostly completed......the A5 in whole is scheduled to open by March 2017 (the progress is about 82,17% and the fully operational road should be opened by August 2017, otherwise Greece will have to pay the EU funds back, which is completely unwanted), however some sections that near completition will be opened earlier (among them the Kouvaras-Amfilochia, the Gavrolimni-Kefalovryso and the Filippiada-Avgo (just outside Ioannina) sections).....in conclusion, it was reported that the last expropriation problems have finally been solved, thus making construction much easier.


----------



## Stavros86

Three days ago, the first section, Ancient Corinth - Kiato, of A8 was given to public use -officially-.
Here is a video from the concessionaire, Olympia Odos SA.






Here, the Prime Minister, inaugurates the new road and gives it to the general public, by cutting the ribbon. 





*Please, pay attention to the traffic sign in the back.
They have it facing towards the tunnel (against the traffic flow), so the cameras can capture it!:lol:*


Aerial view:


----------



## MichiH

^^ I thought it's already in service for one month?



ariskop said:


> Although there was no ceremony or official announcement, first ~20Km of A8 Olympia Odos had been delivered in traffic some weeks ago.
> 
> I passed on 11/8 and it was ready. Only delivery of Zeugolatio I/C was pending.
> 
> A video captured on 16/8/2016.





ChrisZwolle said:


> It must've opened sometime between 6 and 11 August. It was originally planned to open on 5 August, but was postponed.


----------



## kostas97

MichiH said:


> ^^ I thought it's already in service for one month?


Well, you're right, however this section along with the Derveni tunnels were officially opened by the prime minister and the other ministers on Friday


----------



## Stavros86

Another video of motorway A5 "Ionia Odos".






It covers the section north of Amfilochia up to Kompoti.
The Menidi viaduct that you see around 2:25 is located here.



*@ MichiH*

I have updated my previous post, so it clarifies the situation.


----------



## roaddor

Hi guys,

What sections are currently under construction between Kiato and Rio on A8?


----------



## kostas97

roaddor said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> What sections are currently under construction between Kiato and Rio on A8?


The whole motorway up to Rio is under construction, no segments are finished yet.....there are rumors, however, that 15 km of the Kiato-Xylokastro segment will be finished later this year....


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Thessaloniki - Western inner ring road

Efkarpia junction opened yesterday



















http://www.avatonpress.gr/2016/09/blog-post_283.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

kostas97 said:


> The whole motorway up to Rio is under construction, no segments are finished yet.....there are rumors, however, that 15 km of the Kiato-Xylokastro segment will be finished later this year....


There were some talks that the tunnels segment at Derveni would be completed soon (they mentioned August).


----------



## kostas97

ChrisZwolle said:


> There were some talks that the tunnels segment at Derveni would be completed soon (they mentioned August).


They have been completed, they were also opened by the pm on Friday, September 2


----------



## ariskop

kostas97 said:


> They have been completed, they were also opened by the pm on Friday, September 2


Tunnels in Derveni are the same case as Akrata tunnels delivered in traffic somewhere in May. 
They have been delivered into traffic but the highway in the area cannot be considered as completed.
Tunnels delivery (serving direction to Athens) was a prerequisite for the completion of construction works on the area where highway (direction to Patra) will be reconstructed.


----------



## ariskop

In the greek sub-forum, an aerial video from local news portal Aixmi has been published with the impressive progress of A5 Ionia Odos in section Kalavrouza toll stations (after Klokova tunnels) - Kefalovryso (connection with existing Agrinio Bypass).

Estimated delivery before end of this year 



civilengineer021 said:


> Η Ιόνια Οδός από τα διόδια στην Κλόκοβα ως το Κεφαλόβρυσο. Αρκετά προχωρημένα τα έργα.


----------



## kostas97

ariskop said:


> In the greek sub-forum, an aerial video from local news portal Aixmi has been published with the impressive progress of A5 Ionia Odos in section Kalavrouza toll stations (after Klokova tunnels) - Kefalovryso (connection with existing Agrinio Bypass).
> 
> Estimated delivery before end of this year


Let's be honest.....i don't expect that opening will happen in the end of the year......i really want to see that, however it seems a little hard (it's Greece, that's why)


----------



## mag2000

Significant progress,For Ionia Odos and in synergy with Olympia Odos its very big step forward for Peloponnese and central Greece...


----------



## dnd

Sidirokastro section already opened as full motorway (September 2016)


----------



## spyros_21

Fillipiada interchange in Ionia Odos has been closed and will open after two months with Fillipiada - Avgo section


----------



## kostas97

Here are 4 videos proving that the Filippiada-Avgo segment of the Ionia Odos motorway is going very well..... opening in December 2016 seems likely....

The first video is where the new segment meets the already completed Arta bypass (you can also notice that there is new asphalt in the existing bypass):






In the second one, the lanes are being painted on the asphalt:






Lanes are also being painted on this video (you can also notice that the parking areas and the toilets are also quite advanced):






And in the last video, the metal barriers are being installed:






Let's hope for the quick opening of this segment to traffic....


----------



## lampsakos21

i would like to thank you for all the positive feedbacks. since is my first post here i would like to know where exactly can i post my proposals or thoughts for new future possible highways?


----------



## ea1969

^^
It will be OK if you do it here.


----------



## lampsakos21

so i would like to thank you for the indication and feedback. i would like to make a small statement before i post some images with some ideas i had for the near or distant future whenever the conditions will permit so . We are living in a rapidly changing world geopoliticaly and socially speaking and one of the reasons is the development of the infrastructure in terms of quality and quantity. so in case we dont change the way of transport ( like in the "back to the future" flying hovering cars ) establishing a proper road network is one of the key elements of helping with the progress of the society as we already saw till now  some of the projects thati am proposing may be sound a little be odd but i found that there are many examples of good engineering in other countries that had similar particularities like the greek ones ( etc the Seikan tunnel for example) so you could see the potential behind that . ) i will split my posts in two categories. terrain new highways and underwater - inter island projects ) following the logic of atlantropia project . i understand that nowadays the in our country we have a very big economic difficulty with an uncertain future on many aspects of life but at least what considers me i would like to have a vision and a hope that maybe someday art some time somebody will see the importance of such projects and the meaning behind these kind of infrastructures . so lets begin


----------



## lampsakos21

oh dam i still have the limit of posting links and images .... so i want to first introduce namely my proposals


----------



## Stavros86

Another video from Olymbia Odos. This time it is about the demolition of the Kiato interchange overpass that took place on Sep. 12.


----------



## MichiH

ea1969 said:


> At the opening day of the A71 the Minister of Infrastructure, Transport and Networks announced that the *Kalamata bypass will open by the end of September 2016*. He also stated that a new road connecting the A7 with Megalopoli and the relevant interchange will be open early in July.


Any news about Kalamata bypass opening?



ariskop said:


> Patrida - Naousa 7,7km (first part of upgraded road network Veria A2 - Naousa - Skydra). Planned delivery *October 2016*


If I got this news article from late September right, the section is expected to be opened in 2017 now.


----------



## lampsakos21

> Κλειδώνει για τον Μάρτιο η λειτουργία της Παράκαμψης Τεμπών και Πλαταμώνα
> 
> Δευτέρα, 17 Οκτώβριος 2016 10:00
> μέγεθος γραμματοσειράς μείωση του μεγέθους γραμματοσειράς αύξηση μεγέθους γραμματοσειράς
> Εκτύπωση
> E-mail
> 
> Κλειδώνει για τον Μάρτιο η λειτουργία της Παράκαμψης Τεμπών και Πλαταμώνα
> 
> Πάσχα με τις Σήραγγες Τεμπών και Πλαταμώνα και λειτουργία της πλήρους παράκαμψης του σημερινού δρόμου-καρμανιόλα θα έχουμε όπως όλα δείχνουν, ολοκληρώνοντας ένα έργο που ξεκίνησε με τα λιγότερα προβλήματα και έφτασε να είναι η τελευταία εκκρεμότητα του Υπουργείου ΥΠΟΜΕΔΙ.
> 
> Σύμφωνα με υψηλόβαθμο στέλεχος του Υπουργείου στο ypodomes.com η κατασκευή προχωρά, λύνονται τα τελευταία θέματα και τον Μάρτιο του 2017 το περίφημο τμήμα των 25 χιλιομέτρων θα δοθεί στην κυκλοφορία.
> 
> Αυτή την εποχή γίνονται οι απαραίτητες δοκιμές στις μεγάλες Σήραγγες του έργου (Τ1: 2χλμ, Τ2: 6χλμ, Τ3: 3χλμ), προκειμένου να πιστοποιηθούν. Πως γίνεται αυτό; Σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφές που υπάρχουν κάθε Σήραγγα άνω των 500 μέτρων πρέπει να περνά μία συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία πριν λειτουργήσει με ασφάλεια για τους χρήστες.
> 
> Στην περίπτωση των Σηράγγγων των Τεμπών και του Πλαταμώνα, αυτή την εποχή γίνεται η υποβολή του Φακέλου Ασφαλείας για τη λειτουργία τους και θα υποβληθεί στην Διοικητική Αρχή Σηράγγων που υπάγεται στο Υπουργείο Υποδομών.
> 
> Με την έγκριση του Φακέλου Ασφαλείας ανοίγει και ο δρόμος για την λειτουργία τους μαζί με τα ανοιχτά τμήματα των 14χλμ που αποτελούν τα 25 χιλιόμετρα του τελευταίου τμήματος του άξονα Αθήνα-Θεσσαλονίκης, μήκους 500χλμ που αναβαθμίζονται.
> 
> Αναφορικά με την περίφημη συμφωνία Δημοσίου-Παραχωρησιούχου, με αμοιβαίες παραχωρήσεις και συναινέσεις πάμε για κλείσιμο της υπόθεσης και ολοκλήρωσης ενός έργου που ταλαιπωρήθηκε περισσότερο από γραφειοκρατικά προβλήματα παρά από καθαρά κατασκευαστικά.
> 
> Αξίζει να θυμίσουμε πως οι 2 μεγάλες Σήραγγες στα Τέμπη έχουν διανοιχθεί από το 2011 σε πολύ καλούς χρόνους. Τα προβλήματα που κληρονόμησαν οι Διευθύνσεις του Υπ.Υποδομών από την Εγνατία Οδό, οι απαλλοτριώσεις και τα περυσινά προβλήματα έφεραν το έργο σε συνεχή αβεβαιότητα και εκκρεμότητα.
> 
> ΤΟ ΣΤΡΑΤΗΓΙΚΟ ΕΡΓΟ ΤΗΣ ΧΩΡΑΣ
> Η παράκαμψη Τεμπών και Πλαταμώνα είναι όμως το στρατηγικότερο έργο στη χώρα. Έχει το μικρότερο κατασκευαστικό αντικείμενο με μόλις 25χλμ νέου δρόμου, όμως η λειτουργία του θα σημάνει τη μείωση της χρονοαπόστασης σε μόλις 15 λεπτά (από 30-45 λεπτά που είναι σήμερα), ανεξάρτητα από τις καιρικές ή τις κυκλοφοριακές συνθήκες, με ασφάλεια και άνεση.
> 
> Η συνολική χρονοαπόσταση Αθήνας-Θεσσαλονίκης αναμένεται να πέσει σε 4 ώρες και 15 λεπτά (με μέση ταχύτητα τα 120χλμ). Αυτό πρακτικά θα σημάνει και την ταχύτερη μετακίνηση δεκάδων χιλιάδων οχημάτων καθημερινά συνολικά και στην παραπέρα μετακίνηση στην Εγνατία Οδό ή προς τις βόρειες χώρες των Σκοπίων και της Βουλγαρίας.
> 
> Για παράδειγμα η μετάβαση από την Αθήνα στους Εύζωνους θα απαιτεί περίπου 5 ώρες οδήγησης ενώ μέχρι τον Προμαχώνας 5 ώρες και 30 λεπτά.
> 
> Το επόμενο βήμα για να ολοκληρωθεί πλήρως ο Αυτοκινητόδρομος Αιγαίου μήκους 230χλμ είναι να ολοκληρωθούν και τα τελευταία έργα-παρεμβάσεις σε όλο το μήκος της διαδρομής από τις Ράχες Φθιώτιδας μέχρι το Κλειδί Ημαθίας.
> 
> Νίκος Καραγιάννης-ypodomes.com


end of march 2017 will open to traffic the remnant pieces of highway A1 at Platamonas (u/c) and Tempi (u/c)


----------



## lampsakos21

> Στα σκαριά μπαίνουν οι επεκτάσεις της Αττικής Οδού ύστερα σχεδόν από 6 χρόνια απραξίας (όταν είχε παρουσιαστεί και πάλι κάποια πρόταση). Στη συνάντηση εργασίας που είχαν η Hellastron με το Υπουργείο Υποδομών, παρουσιάστηκε από τον Γιάννη Μπακογιάννη Διευθυντή Προγραμματισμού Υποδομών με Σύμβαση Παραχώρησης, το μέλλον της Αττικής Οδού.
> 
> Βασικός στόχος είναι να μαζευτούν όλες οι επεκτάσεις που τρέχουν "μόνες τους" στο Πακέτο Γιουνκέρ ή σε συνδυασμο με άλλα έργα και μαζί με κάποιες άλλες να δημιουργήσουν ένα σοβαρό πακέτο νέων επεκτάσεων στην περιοχή της Αττικής. Παράλληλα με αυτό τον τρόπο ενδεχόμενη αποτυχία εύρεσης κεφαλαίων από το Πακέτο Γιουνκέρ θα περάσει αναίμακτα και δεν θα μπουν αυτά τα έργα στα συρτάρια του Υπουργείου.
> 
> Το σενάριο που παρουσιάστηκε αφορά την επέκταση των παρακάτω οδικών αξόνων:
> -Ολοκλήρωσης της Περιφερειακής Υμηττού με αστική σήραγγα από Λ.Καρέα μέχρι Λ.Βουλιαγμένης (περίπου 3χλμ)
> -νεό τμήμα Κορωπί-Λαύριο
> -επέκταση της Λ.Κύμας μέχρι την Εθνική Οδό με αστική σήραγγα (περίπου 3χλμ)
> -επέκταση από την περιοχή των Σπάτων που σήμερα σταματά η Αττική Οδός μέχρι τη Λ.Μαραθώνος.
> 
> Από τα παραπάνω σε ώριμο στάδιο είναι σχεδόν όλες οι επεκτάσεις πλην από την αστική σήραγγα της Περιφερειακής Υμηττού που βρίσκεται στα "σπάργανα".
> 
> Σημαντικό στοιχείο του σεναρίου είναι η τελική ωρίμανση των μελετών, απόκτησης ΜΠΕ και τευχών δημοπράτησης μέχρι το 2019 προκειμένου τα έργα μέσα από μία 5ετή κατασκευαστική περίοδο να ολοκληρωθούν το 2024. Η χρονιά αυτή δεν είναι τυχαία καθώς τότε λήγει η περίοδος παραχώρησης της Αττικής Οδού. Όπως περιγράφεται στο σενάριο στοιχείο του διαγωνισμού θα είναι όχι μόνο η κατασκευή-συντήρηση-λειτουργία αυτών των επεκτάσεων αλλά και η συντήρηση-λειτουργία της υπάρχουσας Αττικής Οδού.
> 
> Αυτό είναι ουσιαστικά και το "τυράκι" για τους υποψήφιους επενδυτές καθώς οι επεκτάσεις αυτές είναι συμπληρωματικές και δεν αναμένεται να χρησιμοποιούνται από το πλήθος των οχημάτων που έχει η σημερινή Αττική Οδός. Ένα άλλο στοιχείο που δεν έχει εκτιμηθεί προς το παρόν είναι το κόστος τους καθώς μιλάμε για αστικές σήραγγες με απρόβλεπτη κατασκευαστική εξέλιξη σε δύσκολες περιοχές του Λεκανοπεδίου.
> 
> Από την άλλη είναι η πρώτη φορά που έστω δειλά βγαίνει μία πρώτη προσπάθεια για την αναγέννηση των επεκτάσεων της Αττικής Οδού. Από το 2001 έχουν γίνει πολλές εξαγγελίες για την επέκταση τους αλλά ποτέ δεν είχε βρεθεί το κατάλληλο "μείγμα" για να προχωρήσει το πλάνο.
> 
> Νίκος Καραγιάννης-ypodomes.com


also for the Attica road , there will be new expansions that if all will go well they will be operative most of them at 2024 . at that time Attiki odos will be toll-free highway


----------



## Stavros86

MichiH said:


> Any news about Kalamata bypass opening?


I have two recent videos of Kalamata's bypass for you.

This video covers the section from the point where A7 currently ends, up to Karelia I/C, and the connector of the town to that particular I/C.
Unfortunately, the video does not contain any specifics in regard to the opening for public use.







According to the following video, however, the bypass is scheduled to be given to the public on Oct. 26th.









=================================================




And here are a few recent photos of A5, section Kouvaras - Amfilochia:

   

*The photos are from stadia.gr forum member orthodontist.*


----------



## spyros_21

in less than a month fillipiada - avgo will open to traffic


----------



## kostas97

spyros_21 said:


> in less than a month fillipiada - avgo will open to traffic


If only we had known an opening date.......


----------



## spyros_21

kostas97 said:


> If only we had known an opening date.......


in November- December 2016


----------



## kostas97

spyros_21 said:


> in November- December 2016


That is the most logical scenario.....


----------



## clickgr

Does anyone know if there is any date given for the completion of the central Greece highway (E65) for the part Trikala-Lamia. I know the section Trikala-Xiniada is on the way for completion within 2017, but what about the southern section?


----------



## stickedy

Afaik this section is not under construction


----------



## clickgr

stickedy said:


> Afaik this section is not under construction


Which section do you mean? On the section Trikala-Xiniada there are currently works on going and on the other section Xiniada-Lamia works have started long time ago as well, but perhaps they are now put on hold until the first section will be finished. On google maps you can see that some parts are half constructed.

This is the latest video from May 2016 showing the progress of the works mainly on the section Trikala-Xiniada:


----------



## Almopos

Construction update of the works around the Tembe valley (progress between June 2015 - June 2016).


----------



## Stavros86

Almopos, this video has already been posted here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=134904968&postcount=2474


----------



## Almopos

Thank for pointing this out - I hadn't noticed it.


----------



## MichiH

Stavros86 said:


> According to the following video, however, the bypass is scheduled to be given to the public on Oct. 26th.


I found a news article from Thursday which reports that it should be opened anytime next week (but it seems that the exact opening date is not yet known).


----------



## stickedy

clickgr said:


> Which section do you mean? On the section Trikala-Xiniada there are currently works on going and on the other section Xiniada-Lamia works have started long time ago as well, but perhaps they are now put on hold until the first section will be finished. On google maps you can see that some parts are half constructed.


I thought they stopped the works on Xiniada - Lamia because of money long ago. Didn't read about restarting them, so I thought it's not under construction.

What you see on Google Maps there is the track for the highspeed railway


----------



## clickgr

stickedy said:


> What you see on Google Maps there is the track for the highspeed railway


You are right. The works for the motorway are a bit more to the east. Here and here.


----------



## Stavros86

MichiH said:


> I found a news article from Thursday which reports that it should be opened anytime next week (but it seems that the exact opening date is not yet known).


Anyhow, even if it is given to public use within this week, it will not be the entire artery.
The works past the Artemida I/C (37.053164, 22.117759) are not done, yet.






clickgr said:


> You are right. The works for the motorway are a bit more to the east. Here and here.


This is Othrys mountain tunnel. It has been left like that since 2012/2013.
Currently, no works are taking place there.


----------



## Seagull

I am glad to be able to drive soon from Croatia (Split, Dalmatia) to Patras and further.
Are these openings of the Ionia Odos correct:
Amfilochia – Kouvaras 26km - end of 2016
Ioannina (A2) – Filippiada 50km - end of 2016
Kefalovryso – Antirrio 43km - March 2017
Sellades – Amfilochia 27km - March 2017
Sellades-Arta already existed (Arta by-pass)
Someone wrote about the section Filippiada-Avgo opening. But that's not part of the A5, Perheps Arta-Filippiada? please explain what you mean.


----------



## kostas97

Seagull said:


> I am glad to be able to drive soon from Croatia (Split, Dalmatia) to Patras and further.
> Are these openings of the Ionia Odos correct:
> Amfilochia – Kouvaras 26km - end of 2016
> Ioannina (A2) – Filippiada 50km - end of 2016
> Kefalovryso – Antirrio 43km - March 2017
> Sellades – Amfilochia 27km - March 2017
> Sellades-Arta already existed (Arta by-pass)
> Someone wrote about the section Filippiada-Avgo opening. But that's not part of the A5, Perheps Arta-Filippiada? please explain what you mean.


Avgo is a village near the city of Ioannina. To be more precise, it is located south of the city, about 45-50 kilometres north of Arta. The settlement that you found (which is also named Avgo) is another village, which as you can see, in south of Arta, on the coast of the Ambracian Gulf, and is completely irrelevant to the currrent project.


----------



## Stavros86

Seagull said:


> I am glad to be able to drive soon from Croatia (Split, Dalmatia) to Patras and further.
> Are these openings of the Ionia Odos correct:
> Amfilochia – Kouvaras 26km - end of 2016
> Ioannina (A2) – Filippiada 50km - end of 2016
> Kefalovryso – Antirrio 43km - March 2017
> Sellades – Amfilochia 27km - March 2017
> Sellades-Arta already existed (Arta by-pass)
> Someone wrote about the section Filippiada-Avgo opening. But that's not part of the A5, Perheps Arta-Filippiada? please explain what you mean.


Hello Seagull,

In regard to your questions about A5 motorway, the sections which most probably will be given to traffic, within the present year, are the following:
*Kouvaras* (38.699538, 21.215160) - *Amfilochia* (38.905979, 21.183224)
*Filippiada* (39.201983, 20.903271) - *Avgo* (39.508128, 20.889131)

The remaining sections that will be inaugurated in 2017: 
*Kefalovryso* (38.456696, 21.365774) - *Antirrio* (38.340398, 21.761683) [I am not sure if Klokova tunnel (38.354428, 21.666608) will be included]
*Sellades/Kompoti* (39.113101, 21.055507) - *Amfilochia* (38.905979, 21.183224)
*Avgo* (39.508128, 20.889131) - *I/C with A2* (39.588334, 20.817238)


Exact dates, are unknown.


----------



## MichiH

Stavros86 said:


> Anyhow, even if it is given to public use within this week, it will not be the entire artery.
> The works past the Artemida I/C (37.053164, 22.117759) are not done, yet.


https://www.eleftheriaonline.gr/local/koinonia/item/107319-talaiporia-se-asproxoma-kai-athinon-eno-einai-etoimos-o-perifereiakos (28th October 2016)



> Google translated:
> For another week gone tradition of regional Kalamata motorway until junction of Artemis
> ...
> Although the peripheral is ready since last Tuesday and could be delivered, remains closed and waiting for the political leadership
> ...
> That is why no one can say with certainty that the delivery will take place the first weekend of November, next Tuesday or Wednesday or will be delayed even more.


Is there any news when the unfinished segment east of Artemida I/C is expected to be opened?


----------



## Stavros86

No MichiH, there is no news regarding the section east of Artemida I/C.

As for the already constructed section, there is no specific date for its public release, neither. The reason for this stupid delay is related to the imminent cabinet reshuffle of the central government. They are not sure who should cut the ribbon. The existing minister of public works, or the new one...


----------



## SKLAVENITIS

*E-65*

*

Latest update on E-65 works:







It gets explosive at 3:10!

*


----------



## Stavros86

*Olympia Odos (A8): The case of the Panagopoula Tunnels*







The Korinthos - Patra section of Olympia Odos, has 12 new tunnels under construction, or completed, totaling 16klm. Four of them, totaling 8.2klm, comprise the Panagopoula area tunnel cluster, between Aegio and Rio. There is where the largest tunnel of the Project, and the third largest in the country, which is 4klm long.


----------



## ariskop

New progress video from construction of A5 (Ionia Odos) highway in section Antirrio - Ioannina (A2)


----------



## roaddor

Is the speed limit of the Athens A6 motorway 130 km/h, especially though the urban areas like Marousi etc?


----------



## spyros_21

roaddor said:


> Is the speed limit of the Athens A6 motorway 130 km/h, especially though the urban areas like Marousi etc?


No it's about 100km/h


----------



## Stavros86

According to www.ypodomes.com Kalamata's bypass will most likely be inaugurated on November 19.
Its seems that they postponed the ceremony in order to be able to to finish the entire section that has motorway characteristics. Therefore, the section that will be given to traffic starts where the A7 currently ends and finishes at the roundabout (37.045636, 22.126324) that will be connecting the bypass (A7) with the National Road 82 (Sparta - Kalamata).

*UPDATE*: On November 19, solely the section Thouria I/C (37.072292, 22.047129) - Artemida I/C (37.053164, 22.117759) was given to traffic.

Here as some recent photos past the Artemida I/C.

















































































_The photos are taken from www.eleftheriaonline.gr_


----------



## Stavros86

Two new videos from Kalamata's bypass (motorway A7).


----------



## SKLAVENITIS

*Kalamata's perimeter road*

*

Bird`s eye view of the Kalamata bypass:








*


----------



## MichiH

Is there any news about the opening dates of the following new motorway sections?

*A25:* Kato Christos – Provatas ~11km (? to Late November 2016) – project – map
*A8:* Xylokastro – Kiato 12km (2008 to Late 2016) – project – map
*A29:* Krystalopigi – Koromilia 15km (2012 to Late 2016) – project – map
*A5:* Avgo – Filippiada 38km (2008 to December 2016) – project – map
*A5:* Amfilochia – Kouvaras 26km (2008 to Late 2016?) – project – map
*A7:* Kalamata-Artemida – Kalamata-East 11km (? to Late 2016?) – ? – map


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

*Thessaloniki: K16 junction*



civilengineer021 said:


> Κόμβος Κ16. Ολοκληρωνέται σιγά σιγά....


..


----------



## sponge_bob

What is the story of the part complete motorway between Patras and Amaliada , clearly visible here 

https://www.google.ie/maps/place/Pa...2ce2b98ca0!8m2!3d38.2466395!4d21.734574?hl=en


----------



## stickedy

sponge_bob said:


> What is the story of the part complete motorway between Patras and Amaliada , clearly visible here
> 
> https://www.google.ie/maps/place/Pa...2ce2b98ca0!8m2!3d38.2466395!4d21.734574?hl=en


This is the extension of A5 from Patras to Pyrgos (and further to A7 near Kalamata - see https://goo.gl/maps/1LmGJvNNix72 for the already built interchange there). Construction was started and then stopped at early stage because of the finance crisis.

There were rumors / talks about restarting works in the past years but afaik nothing happened yet.


----------



## sponge_bob

Seemingly works must restart _within 3 years_ (as far as Pyrgos anyway) of the completion of the Corinth-Patras section and some toll revenue coming in on the Corinth-Patras sections. 

http://ec.europa.eu/competition/state_aid/cases/249078/249078_1505401_188_2.pdf


----------



## vadimz

Hello, friends! Where is "K16 Thessaloniki"? I spend 20 minutes at Google Maps, OpenStreetMap and Wikimapia without any success!


----------



## ea1969

^^
https://www.google.com/maps/@40.6556112,22.8819518,16z


----------



## spyros_21

this week the kalamata's ring road will be fully opened to traffic and thus the whole A7 motorway


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A8*

*New Corinth-Patras motorway to open in Greece during March 2017*

The new Corinth-Patras motorway will be delivered in March 2017. The project includes 29 interchanges, 29 tunnels of 25.6km, 80 bridges, 242 footbridges and rest areas.

The works will continue after March in four difficult points at Derveni, Arahovitika and Rio interchange. These works will be completed in August, except for the Rio interchange which is estimated to be ready at the end of 2017.​
Full report: http://www.tornosnews.gr/en/greek-n...rway-to-open-in-greece-during-march-2017.html


----------



## Stavros86

*Photos and a video of the last section of Kalamata's bypass.
Everything seems to be in place. Now waiting for the prime minister, to inaugurate the road.*


































































































===============================================================

*A few video of A8 motorway (Korinthos - Patra):*






*Rio I/C (where A8 and A5 meet):*





*Derveri I/C:*


----------



## spyros_21

amfilochia bypass will be given to traffic on wednesday 21/12


----------



## danny_cbu

Hello, 
Do you know any realistic date for the completion of A5 Ioannina - Filippiada?
I was wondering if it will be finished by August 2017.


----------



## kostas97

danny_cbu said:


> Hello,
> Do you know any realistic date for the completion of A5 Ioannina - Filippiada?
> I was wondering if it will be finished by August 2017.


The whole section is completed, except for a 3km stretch at the village of Avgo, near Ioannina and 50 meters that were not expropriated and are currently U/C....so the answer is yes


----------



## kostas97

By the way, here are some good news:
The 26 km Kouvaras-Amfilochia segment of the Ionia Odos motorway (Amfilochia bypass), which has been completed since July, will be opened to traffic, thus creating a 60 km motorway stretch and relieving the-usually congested by cars-city of Amfilochia

http://www.agrinionews.gr/21-dekemvriou-paradidete-parakampsi-amfilochias/


----------



## MichiH

kostas97 said:


> will be opened to traffic


You forgot completing the sentence 

The 26 km Kouvaras-Amfilochia segment of the Ionia Odos motorway (Amfilochia bypass), which has been completed since July, will be opened to traffic *on 21st December 2016!*

:cheers:


----------



## kostas97

MichiH said:


> You forgot completing the sentence
> 
> The 26 km Kouvaras-Amfilochia segment of the Ionia Odos motorway (Amfilochia bypass), which has been completed since July, will be opened to traffic *on 21st December 2016!*
> 
> :cheers:


Hahahaha indeed, that is what i wanted to say, happwns when you type fast......thanks for completing it fellow!!


----------



## mag2000

Hello. I have one question about IC Filippiada. Is there any plan to connect this IC with road to Preveza after centre of city Filippiada in direction to Preveza.


----------



## Stavros86

There were plans to link this I/C with Preveza via a motorway or dual-carriageway expressway. However, due to the financial situation of Greece, it is very unlikely that this will happen in the next 10 years.


----------



## mag2000

Stavros86 said:


> There were plans to link this I/C with Preveza via a motorway or dual-carriageway expressway. However, due to the financial situation of Greece, it is very unlikely that this will happen in the next 10 years.



Thank you Stavros86, but at this point I think it would be helpful to do a little piece of the bypass, which would be dislocated transit traffic to Preveza and Lefkada and thus increase safety and reduce travel time.

Something like this.


----------



## MichiH

spyros_21 said:


> this week the kalamata's ring road will be fully opened to traffic and thus the whole A7 motorway





Stavros86 said:


> *Photos and a video of the last section of Kalamata's bypass.
> Everything seems to be in place. Now waiting for the prime minister, to inaugurate the road.*


Was the last A7 section opened last week or is there any updated estimated opening date?



MichiH said:


> You forgot completing the sentence
> 
> The 26 km Kouvaras-Amfilochia segment of the Ionia Odos motorway (Amfilochia bypass), which has been completed since July, will be opened to traffic *on 21st December 2016!*


Announced to be opened between 27th and 29th December. source.

If I got it right, it's also reported that works on another section might be completed in January / March 2017 (partial opening in January, 2nd opening in March?): I think it's this section:

*A5:* Kefalovryso – Antirrio 43km (2008 to 2017) – project – map


----------



## kostas97

MichiH said:


> Was the last A7 section opened last week or is there any updated estimated opening date?
> 
> 
> 
> Announced to be opened between 27th and 29th December. source.
> 
> If I got it right, it's also reported that works on another section might be completed in January / March 2017 (partial opening in January, 2nd opening in March?): I think it's this section:
> 
> *A5:* Kefalovryso – Antirrio 43km (2008 to 2017) – project – map


AFAIK, the Kouvaras-Amfilochia section will open in December 27 or 29, however there is no official announcement


----------



## kostas97

And there it is!
The official announcement for the opening of the Kouvaras-Amfilochia segment in 27 December by the minister Christos Spirtzis.

http://www.agrinionews.gr/oristiko-27-dekemvriou-paradidete-parakampsi-amfilochias/


----------



## MichiH

I think 2016 openings are done now 

Is there any updated info about the estimated opening dates of the following motorway and expressway sections?



MichiH said:


> *A5:* Avgo – Filippiada 38km (2008 to December 2016) – project – map
> *A25:* Kato Christos – Provatas ~11km (? to Late 2016?) – project – map
> 
> *A8:* Xylokastro – Kiato 12km (2008 to January 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map
> *A29:* Krystalopigi – Koromilia 15km (2012 to January 2017) – project – map
> *A5:* Kefalovryso – Antirrio 43km (2008 to Early 2017) – project – map
> *A8:* Patra-Rio (A5/A9) – Xylokatro ~93km (2008 to March 2017) – project – map
> *A1:* Skotina – Aegani 10km (2008 to Late March 2017) – project – map
> *A1:* Pyrgetos – Evangelismos 14km (2008 to Late March 2017) – project – map
> *A3:* Trikala – Xyniada ~90km (2008 to Mid 2017) – project – map
> *A5:* Ioannina (A2) – Avgo 12km (2008 to 2017) – project – map
> *A5:* Sellades – Amfilochia 27km (2008 to 2017) – project – map
> *A52:* Aktio – Loutraki 35km (2009 to 2017) – ? – map
> *A52:* Loutraki – Ambraktia (A5) 13km (2009 to 2017) – ? – map
> *?:* Naousa – Patrida 7.7km (2009 to 2017) – ? – map


A5 Avgo - Filippiada early 2017?
A1 still on schedule?
A25?
...


----------



## roaddor

civilengineer021 said:


> Nice footage from the section Klokova-Kefalovriso (A5 Highway). It's almost completed.:banana:


There is a tunnel in the video but I assume this is not the Klokova tunnel because it comes somewhere in the middle. What is the actual status of the Klokova tubes and do you expect the whole stretch between A2 and the Rio bridge will be finished by autumn 2017?


----------



## Stavros86

The tunnel that you saw is named "Kalidona Tunnel" and is ~900 m long.

As of the Klokova tunnels, both tubes have been excavated. Now, the contractors are in the process of paving and installing the necessary traffic safety equipment. The tunnels are expected to be operational by the end of March 2017.


----------



## kostas97

MichiH said:


> I think 2016 openings are done now
> 
> Is there any updated info about the estimated opening dates of the following motorway and expressway sections?
> 
> 
> 
> A5 Avgo - Filippiada early 2017?
> A1 still on schedule?
> A25?
> ...


The A52 is not going to open in 2017, it is far behind schedule and it is going to be completed by 2020 the earliest...


----------



## blagun

Something new about A25?


----------



## alter100

A25 it is going to be completed end of March this year !!


----------



## Stavros86

blagun said:


> Something new about A25?


Only a 5 kilometers stretch, between Provatas and Kato Christos villages, needs to be finished in order for A25 to be entirely done. It should be ready by March 2017, as mentioned above.


----------



## cosmiyellow

Stavros86 said:


> Only a 5 kilometers stretch, between Provatas and Kato Christos villages, needs to be finished in order for A25 to be entirely done. It should be ready by March 2017, as mentioned above.


Kato Christos to Sidirokastro is in a desolate condition, are there any plans for a reconstruction?


----------



## roaddor

Hi, I am interested whether the red line below is the approved planned route of the new connection between Greece and Bulgaria, particularly in the section Dimario - GR/BG border. Is it already clear about the eventual tunnels there? And also will the bypass of Xanthi be to the west of the city?


----------



## Stavros86

roaddor said:


> Hi, I am interested whether the red line below is the approved planned route of the new connection between Greece and Bulgaria, particularly in the section Dimario - GR/BG border. Is it already clear about the eventual tunnels there? And also will the bypass of Xanthi be to the west of the city?


According to this, a short 3 km stretch has been included and will be financed by the “Partnership Agreement for the Development Framework 2014-2020”.
This is a sub-section of the 8 km section "Dimario - GR/BG border" and includes 4 bridges and a tunnel. The road surface will have a width of 7,5 m/10,5 m. Completion is expected by the end of 2020.


----------



## belerophon

I suppose this motorway might lead to Plovdiv in the far future. But schould'nt the connection komotini- dimitrovgrad have priority? There the bulgarian side has also plans of improvement.


----------



## stickedy

This is not a motorway, it's just a National road


----------



## roaddor

Stavros86 said:


> According to this, a short 3 km stretch has been included and will be financed by the “Partnership Agreement for the Development Framework 2014-2020”.
> This is a sub-section of the 8 km section "Dimario - GR/BG border" and includes 4 bridges and a tunnel. The road surface will have a width of 7,5 m/10,5 m. Completion is expected by the end of 2020.


Thanks. The width, however, should not be spared because heavy traffic vehicles are also supposed to run one day along the road with the final goal of connecting Kavala and Plovdiv.


----------



## roaddor

belerophon said:


> I suppose this motorway might lead to Plovdiv in the far future. But schould'nt the connection komotini- dimitrovgrad have priority? There the bulgarian side has also plans of improvement.


Dimitrovgrad-Komotini is indeed the primary road (part of former pan-European corridor IX) in central Bulgaria and Northeastern Greece towards the ports of Alexpoli and Kavala. There are plans for Dimitrovgrad-Makaza (border point) to become an expressway or at least a single carriageway with four lanes. The first step will be to build the bypass of Kardzhali and to broaden the BCP (a precondiiton for the heavy traffic). The road across the lower Rhodope mountains also has another important purpose except the link towards Ruse on Danube, namely to connect through the shortest path Varna on the Black Sea and Thessaloniki on the Aegian Sea.


----------



## Stavros86

roaddor said:


> Thanks. The width, however, should not be spared because heavy traffic vehicles are also supposed to run one day along the road with the final goal of connecting Kavala and Plovdiv.


My understanding is that the road will be having similar characteristics with that of Komotini - Nimfea - GR/BG borders.


----------



## roaddor

^^
Mentioning this connection, when do you expect to compelte the final four-five kilometers of the new road to the I/C Komotini East on A2?


----------



## tonylondon

I am surprised how Greece has managed to build so many new motorways, especially going through crisis. Very well done. Does Greece has more motorways than Spain in terms of land area?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I don't have statistics about mileage vs land area right at hand, but Greece has only some 1,800 kilometers of motorway (vs 15,400 kilometers in Spain) and A1 and A2 make up two-thirds (600 + 670 km) of the motorway mileage in Greece. And A1 is still not entirely a motorway.


----------



## tonylondon

Thanks ChrisZwolle.


----------



## Isek

tonylondon said:


> I am surprised how Greece has managed to build so many new motorways, especially going through crisis. Very well done. Does Greece has more motorways than Spain in terms of land area?


You really think the money comes from Greek people? :clown:


----------



## King Midas

With such unjust taxes I think that Greek people pay the highways.


----------



## civilengineer021

Progress in Korinthos-Patra Highway (A8) :cheers:


----------



## Stavros86

Another video from A8 motorway, showing the demolition of the old Diminio overpass.

*Official video:*





*Independent video:*







This is the last demolition that will be taking place, in this road.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

I liked the quality on this video


----------



## MichiH

*A8:* Xylokastro – Kiato 12km (2008 to January 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map

*A29:* Krystalopigi – Koromilia 15km (2012 to January 2017) – project – map

Any info about estimated opening dates?


----------



## spyros_21

Kiato-Xylokastro and the Panagopula tunnels will open to traffic at the end of February


----------



## Stavros86

*@ MichiH*

I have some updates regarding A5.
According to an employee in the construction of the motorway, by the end of March 2017 the following sections will be given to traffic:
*32 km*: Klokova (38.358278, 21.658586) - Kefalovryso (38.456802, 21.365396)
*35 km*: Kampi (39.202433, 20.903182) - Perdika (39.495359, 20.888284)

The remaining ~27 km will be given in later time - not specific date provided.


----------



## ariskop

According to the last decisions of Egnatia Odos published in Diavgeia the new deadlines for several highway or national roads are:

A29 Koromilia - Krystallopigi 28.02.2017

A25 Provatas I/C - Christos I/C - 31.03.2017

Vertical Axis Egnatia - Komotini - Nymfaia: Komotini Bypass - 31.03.2017

Vertical Axis Ardanio -Ormenio (EO51): Mandra - Psathades - 30.06.2017


----------



## ariskop

The small 7,7km expressway section Patrida- Naousa of the vertical axis Veroia - Naousa -Skydra was delivered yesterday to traffic after many years of construction due to financial problem of initial constructor






No other part of the axis is currently under construction but some of them are in design phase. 
There is a hope that first section Egnatia A2 - Patrida will be included for co-financing in upcoming European partnership agreement (ESPA 2014-2020)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Is that even a national road?


----------



## ariskop

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ Is that even a national road?


The usual problem with road network classification in Greece.

60+ year ago when national road registry created this road was not classified as national road.
It is provincial road Veroia - Skydra.

In 1998 registry update by another organization for other purposes (Greek Statistical Agency) it is classified as national road 4a

Update: Although the last statement for 1998 update and 4a classification is stated in Greek Wikipedia, I review the original document and this is not mentioned.

So provincial road Veroia - Skydra


----------



## roaddor

ariskop said:


> According to the last decisions of Egnatia Odos published in Diavgeia the new deadlines for several highway or national roads are:
> 
> A29 Koromilia - Krystallopigi 28.02.2017
> 
> A25 Provatas I/C - Christos I/C - 31.03.2017
> 
> Vertical Axis Egnatia - Komotini - Nymfaia: Komotini Bypass - 31.03.2017
> 
> Vertical Axis Ardanio -Ormenio (EO51): Mandra - Psathades - 30.06.2017


Is it mostly broadened at the moment from Didimoticho to A2 and actually what will be the status of whole road E85 from Egnatia Odos to the border - an expressway or a single carriageway with 4 lanes?


----------



## ariskop

Except from Orestiada bypass, rest of axis is designed and almost constructed as a single carriageway 12/14m width with one lane per direction + emergency lane per direction.
But it will contain only interchanges and no ground level junctions


----------



## roaddor

^^
Thanks, I see. As a matter of fact, this is acceptable having in mind that Greece and Bulgaria are also going to open one day the new Echinos-Rudozem road and the existing route through Nymphea-Makaza for the heavy traffic. Both BCPs there will have their own share.


----------



## Stavros86

A fresh video of the 3 new tunnels in Tempe and Platamonas area (A1 motorway).

1st tunnel: 2,7 km
2nd tunnel: 6 km
3rd tunnel: 3.2 km


----------



## MichiH

ariskop said:


> The small 7,7km expressway section Patrida- Naousa of the vertical axis Veroia - Naousa -Skydra was delivered yesterday to traffic after many years of construction due to financial problem of initial constructor


Is the new road numbered?


----------



## ea1969

^^
I suggest to avoid use any number to your work of road projects for the time being.

Unofficially the expressway is considered as a new section of provincial road 5301. However, there are no numbers on signs and the classification needs to be specified by a published decision and also the road needs to get into the database issued by the Directorate of Road Infrastructure (http://www1.okxe.gr/geoserver/eygep...0&srs=EPSG:2100&format=application/openlayers). This may take quite a long time, as for the time being they are trying to correct/fill a large amount of problems they have spotted on the previous two editions of their database. The main problem there is that the administrative classification (national, provincial, local roads) does not correspond to the operational one (motorways, expressways, other categories), so you may see motorways numbered as national roads or as expected to get a number. For example you may see the A1 numbered there as EO1, EO1A, NEO1, NEO1A and X379. The other problem is that they do not seem to be so flexible, so that they match the two classifications.

The whole old Veroia - Skydra road has been numbered as 5301 within the Imathia Prefecture and as 5903 within the Pella one. Even the prefixes "53" and "59" are unofficial, and taken by a code for each prefecture issued by the Greek Statistics Authority more than 30 years ago.


----------



## Stavros86

*Demolition of old Rio toll station*






*A few shots near the temporary northern end (Ag. Triada, Mirodafni) of A5 motorway*






*Driving from Akrata towards Korinthos, on A8 motorway*






*Driving from Korinthos towards Kiato and Xylokastro, on A8 motorway*


----------



## kostas97

According to this post ---->http://epirusgate.blogspot.gr/2017/02/22.html the Kampi - Perdika segment of the Ionia Odos motorway (A5) with a length of 36 kilometres will be opened to traffic in 22 February. This segment, along with the already opened Arta - Filippiada bypass (17 km) will create a 53 km long contiguous motorway and the whole distance to Ioannina will be reduced by 30 minutes.


----------



## belerophon

ea1969 said:


> ^^
> I suggest to avoid use any number to your work of road projects for the time being.
> 
> Unofficially the expressway is considered as a new section of provincial road 5301. However, there are no numbers on signs and the classification needs to be specified by a published decision and also the road needs to get into the database issued by the Directorate of Road Infrastructure (http://www1.okxe.gr/geoserver/eygep...0&srs=EPSG:2100&format=application/openlayers). This may take quite a long time, as for the time being they are trying to correct/fill a large amount of problems they have spotted on the previous two editions of their database. The main problem there is that the administrative classification (national, provincial, local roads) does not correspond to the operational one (motorways, expressways, other categories), so you may see motorways numbered as national roads or as expected to get a number. For example you may see the A1 numbered there as EO1, EO1A, NEO1, NEO1A and X379. The other problem is that they do not seem to be so flexible, so that they match the two classifications.
> 
> The whole old Veroia - Skydra road has been numbered as 5301 within the Imathia Prefecture and as 5903 within the Pella one. Even the prefixes "53" and "59" are unofficial, and taken by a code for each prefecture issued by the Greek Statistics Authority more than 30 years ago.


I might tell that even if you have a reliable source of data, it is not done with following the official designation. Or maybe there might be at least two different ones.

In germany, there are motorways which are designated to be, but not signed as such and the other way around. Sometimes this has pragmatic causes. (Its not useful for routing to change signage for a short strip).

Because of this issues it was a good decision by Michi to categorize his list by technical benchmarks and not by ones of law, designation etc. which is different in each country.

On the other hand a motorway containing U-Turns might be a big project and a big progress for a small or less developed country, but it is not indicated in the list. But of course also in such countries reliable data is hard to obtain, sometimes it is hard enough to get data about motorways not mentioning any lower category. 

The problem remains, that one needs to name something (road) in a not to long form which is still easy to understand. "The new alignment of local road XXX between town A and town B which might once get the status of a national road" is way to long


----------



## roaddor

How many tunnels will there be on the whole route between Ioannina and Rio de Patraliko  ?


----------



## Stavros86

There will be 4 twin-tube tunnels, one single-tube tunnel and a lane cover.
From north to south:

Ampelia tunnel 950 m
Skamnia tunnel 200 m (Arta bypass)
Kalidona tunnel 1200 m
Lane cover 100 m
Klokova tunnel 2900 m
Makinia tunnel 550 m

PS: All tunnels are easily visible via Google Maps/Earth.


----------



## nastyathenian

5 more videos from A8:


----------



## civilengineer021

Overall Progress of Works 95,5% (January 2017) for the Motorway Part Evangelismos-Skotina.

For more information about each section and the remaining works:
http://www.aegeanmotorway.gr/en/ergo/proodos-ergasiwn-kataskeuis


----------



## JackFrost

civilengineer021 said:


> Overall Progress of Works 95,5% (January 2017) for the Motorway Part Evangelismos-Skotina.
> 
> For more information about each section and the remaining works:
> http://www.aegeanmotorway.gr/en/ergo/proodos-ergasiwn-kataskeuis


No intention to widen A1 north of Thessaloniki? All other parts of Belgrade-Athens motorway will be ready this year.


----------



## kostas97

JackFrost said:


> No intention to widen A1 north of Thessaloniki? All other parts of Belgrade-Athens motorway will be ready this year.


Completely no intention and also no money (this segment does not belong to a consortium) and no sufficient AADT (even if the road carries the traffic from Europe to Greece and Evzoni are Greece's primary port of entry)


----------



## JackFrost

Did truck traffic moved to A25? Is AADT higher there?


----------



## Stavros86

Nea Odos S.A. just published a new video about the construction progress of A5 motorway.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

*Rio area, close to Patra*


----------



## soterman

ariskop said:


> 37km of A5 "Ionia Odos" highway delivered today to traffic.
> 
> It is section Kampi - Perdika, replacing one of the deadliest section of national road Arta - Ioannina.


I did that section a few days ago, you can take a look at this .gpx file until Google Earth incorporates it. I entered the A5 in Filippiada and exited at Sklivani.

(excuse the accuracy, it was done with an old Garmin GPS 60 device)


----------



## MichiH

Is there any estimated opening date for the sections which were announced to be opened anytime now?



MichiH said:


> *A8:* Xylokastro – Kiato 12km (2008 to Late February 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map
> *A29:* Krystalopigi – Koromilia 15km (2012 to Late February 2017) – project – map
> *A8:* Patra-Rio (A5/A9) – Xylokatro ~93km (2008 to March 2017) – project – map
> *A1:* Skotina – Aegani 10km (2008 to Late March 2017) – project – map
> *A1:* Pyrgetos – Evangelismos 14km (2008 to Late March 2017) – project – map
> *A5:* Kefalovryso – Klokova 32km (2008 to Late March 2017) – project – map
> *A25:* Kato Christos – Provatas ~11km (? to Late March 2017) – project – map


If I'm not mistaken, the 2nd carriageway of A8 and A29 have not yet been opened, have they?


----------



## lazaroskyr

To my knowledge: the entire A1 will be ready before the end of March. 

A8: all parts will be ready before the end of March/beginning of April, expect for approx. 9km and the interchange at Rio.


----------



## mitasis

A5 Kefalovryso – Klokova will be also operating before 31st of March.


----------



## Stavros86

A recent video of Klokova tunnel (2,9 km), in A5 motorway.
It seems that the tunnel is almost ready. It is too bad that it will not be given to traffic along with the rest of the section, Kefalovriso - Gavrolimni, by the end of March.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is a tour of the section Kefalovriso - Gavrolimni, which will be given to traffic by the end of March.

Watching the video, I noticed two disappointing things:

The chainage markers do not have a cardinal direction indicator, a practice that Attiki Odos S.A. started, and gradually other motorway concessioners adopted.
The numbering of A5's interchanges starts at the first interchange past the Rio-Antirio bridge. However, the A5 motorway does not begin at its interchange with A8. It continues southwest of Patra, towards the towns of Amaliada, Pyrgos, Zacharo and ends at an area called Tsakona, where it intersects A7.

I hoped that after the privatisation of our motorways, the signage would be dramatically improved and all concessioners will be faithfully following the signage specifications of 2011. Instead, it seems that each motorway concessioner follows its own guidelines and practices, without regard to established signage specifications and other good practices.


----------



## ea1969

^^
In order to support the above statement, just let me remind three 'general' points that the 2011 specifications state: 

1. Normal advance direction signs (not those on gantries) for the direction ahead should show the name of the next exit/interchange as in Germany and not the main destination. For me this is a stupidity due to the 99% copy-paste from the German specifications as it might confuse at least most Greek drivers who are not accustomed to this. In practice, some motorways have such signs both with the main destination and the next exit/interchange, some show only the main destination and NONE follows the official specifications.

2. One of the few things that was not copied by the Germans was the rule to number exits/interchanges by the km post and not sequentially. Again for me, it seems that the sequential system is better - it is easier to follow exits ...51, 52, 53... than... 435, 448, 461... Smaller numbers and simple numerical sequence. In practice, ALL motorways number them sequentially. And each motorway company tends to care only for their 'shop'.

3. Six years since the last issue of the specifications and more than ten since it was stated to use the prefix 'A' on motorway numbering shields, still most signs on the A1 indicate 1 and the same applies to ALL signs on the A6, A62, A64, A65 and A642 that indicate 6, 62, 64, 65, 642. And no need to mention that in 2015 the latter were allocated with new numbers (A6, A64, A62, 'lost'(!), A621 respectively).


----------



## ariskop

Almost ready.... days from delivering biggest road tunnel in South Eastern Europe.
Highway A1 section Evangelismos - Skotina bypassing Templi Valley and Platamonas area


----------



## roaddor

Regarding A5, it means that new approx. 30km will be put into service end of this month. Another 10km, in them the pretty much completed Klokova tunnel, will follow sometime afterwards when the open-air section from the western gate of the tunnel gets finished. And then there are just another 5 or 6 km more from the eastern gate this time of the tunnel to Antirio.
When do you expect both sections to be ready, is mid May feasible?


----------



## roaddor

Are there currently any construction works on A27 (upgrade to motorway south of Florina towards Ptolemaida)?


----------



## ariskop

At this moment no construction works on A27 are in place.
And there is no plan for any in the short future.

The medium part Ptolemaida -Florina is on design phase to upgrade it in highway but honestly speaking there is no chance to see any construction as existing national road is in a very good shape and covers current traffic needs.


----------



## Stavros86

*Olympia Odos (A8) - Panagopoula tunnels...*


----------



## spyros_21

MichiH said:


> ^^ How long is the section which has been opened last Friday?


10km


----------



## Antje

Now only the Chalastra - Polykastro part and a at-grade junction north of Evzoni remains. What are the plans and estimates for these two?


----------



## Stavros86

Great day for northern Greece today.
The Tempi & Planatomas tunnels (A1 motorway) have been inaugurated by the Greek PM Mr. Tsipras.
The 25 km section of A1 having the three tunnels, will be given to public use tomorrow morning.
































































*All photos are taken from here: http://www.lifo.gr/now/greece/140080*

And a short video:


----------



## nastyathenian

A ride on the entire new section of A1:






For a comparison, here is what the old road through Tempi valley looks like:


----------



## Ryme Intrinseca

Stavros86 said:


> Great day for northern Greece today.
> The Tempi & Planatomas tunnels (A1 motorway) have been inaugurated by the Greek PM Mr. Tsipras.
> The 25 km section of A1 having the three tunnels, will be given to public use tomorrow morning.


Is this some sort of tunnel-opening ritual??


----------



## Stavros86

^^
It is a tradition that, during an inauguration of a new building, business or public works, a short sanctification or blessing ceremony to take place.
Essentially, a priest uses holy water in order to bless the new establishment and ward-off evil demons and such.

I hope it makes sense.


----------



## cosmiyellow

Did Provatas-Christos open yet? Any info available?


----------



## nastyathenian

Akrata-Kiato section of A8 is virtually ready:


----------



## civilengineer021

Kefalovriso-Klokova section (A5)...is to be opened tomorrow...:cheers:


----------



## roaddor

Way to go :cheers:. This is how new infrastructure is built in the Balkans.


----------



## ariskop

Klokova - Kefalovryso section has been opened today in traffic.

A video from Klokova twin tunne (2,9km)l in both directions.


----------



## roaddor

^^
It seems there is a bit more work for the small section towards Antirrio.


----------



## cosmiyellow

Nope, Provatas-Christos is not open yet, except of a small part from Mitrousi/Kala Dendra cross and only in the direction to Thessaloniki.


----------



## mistikos

*Some photos taken by me during my school trip in Greece from 9th to 13th April 2017:*

Rion Antiron seen from Patras









Road 8A in various strechts









































































Road 48









Rion Antion bridge seen by Road 48









Rion Antiron bridge

























































Rion Antiron bridge seen by the ship Patras-Brindisi










Soon I'll post in this thread a video about the Rion Antiron bridge...


----------



## roaddor

Is Andravida-Kyllini completed as 2x2 road nowadays? Of course with the idea to reach faster Zakynthos.


----------



## mistikos

A video taken by me from Antirrio to Patra:


----------



## spyros_21

roaddor said:


> Is Andravida-Kyllini completed as 2x2 road nowadays? Of course with the idea to reach faster Zakynthos.


No.It's still 1x1 road in a terrible condition


----------



## roaddor

^^
Strange, when one zooms in enough using either Google Earth or wikimapia, it is visible that this road is to a big extent a single carriageway with 4 lanes.

https://www.google.bg/maps/@37.9240285,21.2105016,6922m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=bg


----------



## ariskop

Upgrade of the road connecting Kyllini port with national road Patra -Pyrgou (Close to Andravida) has been completed in full length.
It is now a 2x2 road without any median barrier.


----------



## nastyathenian

Yesterday, drivers who came back from Easter holidays had an unpleasant surprise on A5. At the point where the new section ends, near Klokova tunnels, there was a huge traffic jam:


----------



## spyros_21

roaddor said:


> ^^
> Strange, when one zooms in enough using either Google Earth or wikimapia, it is visible that this road is to a big extent a single carriageway with 4 lanes.
> 
> https://www.google.bg/maps/@37.9240285,21.2105016,6922m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=bg


Sorry.It was upgraded recently and i hadn't heard something


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Olympia Odos: Kiato - Akrata

Although the video is somewhat old (April 9) and the camera was a bit unstable i liked the video. Especially i liked the clear blue sky and the mountains


----------



## roaddor

Is there any news about the so called A14 Lamia-Angelokastro?


----------



## Stavros86

Haha, you are funny.
No motorway is to be constructed there, for the next 100 years.
Any improvements made, are only small-scale section realignments of the existing primary route 38.
I know that they are currently working on bypassing Kamaroula village, near the city of Agrinio. Also, Karpenissi's bypass has been completed for a couple of years now. Finally, I am not sure whether Makrakomi's bypass is finished or not.

All three improvements are visible in Google Earth.


----------



## roaddor

Alright not a motorway in that sense , probably widening the existing road (one lane per direction with a shoulder) would be enough. This summer Ionia Odos will be ready and such a road through the Pindos there will be a very good link between the vertical axes A5, A1 and even A3 when completed.


----------



## stickedy

roaddor said:


> Alright not a motorway in that sense , probably widening the existing road (one lane per direction with a shoulder) would be enough. This summer Ionia Odos will be ready and such a road through the Pindos there will be a very good link between the vertical axes A5, A1 and even A3 when completed.


Puh, I had a look at N38. There are several mountain crosses with many hairpins. I was there about 20 years ago as child, but I can't remember the region, but it seems very difficult. And I don't think there is so many traffic at all on this route.


----------



## ea1969

Stavros86 said:


> Finally, I am not sure whether Makrakomi's bypass is finished or not.


I think that it is not finished yet.


----------



## ariskop

Makrakomi's bypass suffered from huge delays in expropriations. 
Although majority of technical works were in very good progress 3 years ago, there are 3 small section in which they can't work. 

According to local news, all those problems have been resolved and the new road will be delivered to traffic until end of May.

Also the Prefecture authority currently runs a competition for the final studies of section Neochoraki - Tymfristos tunnel, which will replace the most difficult part of EO38 Lamia - Karpenisi. 
If funds for construction will be found, it will be a huge improvement in an axis with more than adequate traffic all over the year (especially during vacations). 

Also a competition for studies for upgrade of first section from Stavros (intechange with A3 close to Lamia) to Kastri (start of Makrakomi bypass) will be come in the near future according to prefecture's officers. 

The whole EO38 Lamia - Karpenisi is correctly not designed as highway but as an advanced "national" road with 1 lane per direction and hard shoulder or 2+1.

On the other side of EO38 between Agrinio - Karpenisi, there is no realistic plan for any extensive improvement due to the mountainous terrain and the low traffic. Only the first section around Agrinio is under construction.


----------



## roaddor

The construction of Lamia-Xyniada is supposed to start later this year according to plans (provided there are no delays). I am interested to know whether there will be a direct link with the current Lamia interchange on A1 towards Volos, as A3 is planned to join A1 with respect to Athens a bit south of Lamia. This is visible on the map below.

http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=13/38.8640/22.4636


----------



## stickedy

roaddor said:


> The construction of Lamia-Xyniada is supposed to start later this year according to plans (provided there are no delays). I am interested to know whether there will be a direct link with the current Lamia interchange on A1 towards Volos, as A3 is planned to join A1 with respect to Athens a bit south of Lamia. This is visible on the map below.
> 
> http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=13/38.8640/22.4636


Hmm... Your right, there are no ramps to go north... Maybe they forgot something there?

See https://goo.gl/maps/roMLQZ6Cop42

The are no works visible for traffic from and to the north.


----------



## roaddor

I read afterwards there would be an interchange at Komma connecting A3 to EO3 and from there already to A1. So such a link A3-A1 will exist, actually playing the role of a whole southern bypass of Lamia.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

*Aegean Motorway*


----------



## roaddor

Top 10 highway tunnels (the longer tube is given), rounded for simplicity. Could you please update the list below if something is wrong or missing? 

*1. Tempi 6000m A1

2. Driskos 4580m A2

3. Panagopoula 4020m A8

4. Metsovo 3590m A2

5. Dodoni 3350m A2

6. Domokos 3000m A3 (not completed, 1 km done)

7. Klokova 2900m A5

8. Platamonas 2700m A1

9. Panagia 2670m A2

10. Arachthos 2630m A2*

Source: http://www.lotsberg.net/data/greece/list.html

Regarding Maliakos immersed tunnel, is it canceled?


----------



## ea1969

^^
The list is OK. The Maliakos Tunnel has been cancelled, as the A1 alignment was decided to follow mainly the trace of the former national road.


----------



## gogo3o

Is there stats for AADT on Greek motorways?


----------



## Czaterski

Is there a map of the current state of the motorways in Greece? Google Maps are definitely not up to date.


----------



## sponge_bob

Czaterski said:


> Is there a map of the current state of the motorways in Greece? Google Maps are definitely not up to date.


There is one for the whole world and it is called Openstreetmap. 

Dashed line = under construction and continous line = open!


----------



## Stavros86

Czaterski said:


> Is there a map of the current state of the motorways in Greece? Google Maps are definitely not up to date.


You may find a map, showing the current state of Greek motorways, here:
https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewe...3z4JEYeY&ll=38.604460346069864,23.4072625&z=6

*Green lines* -> Motorways
*Blue lines* -> Expressways
*Red lines* -> Under construction
*Amber lines* -> Roads under planning or tender process
*Grey lines* -> Future roads


----------



## roaddor

Stavros, what happened to the piece near Serres (no info also in ypodomes)? There are no more than 3-4km to be asphalted so that A25 is fully integrated and used.


----------



## Stavros86

I know that the section is near completion; however, I have no clue on the specifics of its progress.


----------



## lampsakos21

Also Perdika - Ioannina( junction of Ionia Odos with Egnatia odos ) will open to the traffic at the end of July -first days of August


----------



## Stavros86

The Greek primary road network has just got a bit longer.

Yesterday, motorway A5 was connected with the Rio-Antirio bridge. The section stretches from Antirio to Klokova tunnel and has total length of 6,5 km.
 


Today, two new sections were inaugurated.

The first is the section that concludes the construction of motorway A25 (_41.104032, 23.453924_). It is a 5-kilometer section between Lefkonas and Kato Christos interchanges. Now, A25 can be regarded as being completed; however, not all sections are of the same characteristics. Specifically, there are still 17 kilometers of dual carriageway that are in need for upgrades.
The second, is a 4,2-kilometer dual carriageway expressway, located in Chalkidiki peninsula (_40.230464, 23.309483_). It begins at Moudania I/C and ends prior to Nea Poteidaia's canal bridge.


----------



## cosmiyellow

> however, not all sections are of the same characteristics. Specifically, there are still 17 kilometers of dual carriageway that are in need for upgrades.


Of which, Christos-Sidirokastro is in a disastrous condition.


----------



## Stavros86

^^
I know.
I believe that Egnatia Odos will, at least, resurface it.


----------



## roaddor

Which company is involved in the completion of A25, Terna or Aktor?


----------



## Stavros86

^^
May be others, but I am sure about the following
- AEGEK S.A
- TERNA
- ATTI-KAT S.A.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

*Olympia Odos: Akrata - Aigio 1/6/2017*


----------



## nastyathenian

This road is still a construction site, despite the inauguration by the Prime Minister.


----------



## roaddor

^^
When are these works expected to finish taking into account that the traffic should run simultaneously, mid August?


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

^^ From the comments i read in the video around mid July - early August


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Btw, i have a question to my compatriots here, i am reading this article (http://www.agrinioculture.gr/2017/0...nte-meletes-odikon-ergon-stin-etoloakarnania/) and it says that since 2007 there is plan to connect Platygiali in the area of Astacos to Ionia Odos but only the section Platygiali - Agios Demetrios is constructe.

For those outside the country who are not familiar with the area here is some info:

Astacos










The commercial port (Akarport) in Platygiali, its the white area










and here some nice photos























































http://www.liaromatis.gr/index.php/el/details/103-projects-gr/steel-buildings-gr/265-astakos





































http://www.akarport.gr/default.asp?V_DOC_ID=2104

===============================================

My question is, where is Agios Demetrios? I am searching and i can't find him on the map.


----------



## roaddor

Beautiful scenery. I learned recently there would be a ferry from the town of Astakos to the Ionian islands Ithaka and Kefalonia . Can't wait till September to make a whole trip in Greece and test the new highways. :cheers:


----------



## Stavros86

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> Btw, i have a question to my compatriots here, i am reading this article (http://www.agrinioculture.gr/2017/0...nte-meletes-odikon-ergon-stin-etoloakarnania/) and it says that since 2007 there is plan to connect Platygiali in the area of Astacos to Ionia Odos but only the section Platygiali - Agios Demetrios is constructe.
> 
> 
> My question is, where is Agios Demetrios? I am searching and i can't find him on the map.


The article is misleading.
So far, two sections of the artery have been constructed. These are:
- Kefalovriso – Gouria, includes the Ag. Ilias tunnel
- Ag. Dimitrios – Platygiali

The remaining works are:
The interchange of this road with Ionia Odos (A5)
And the middle section, Gouria – Ag. Dimitrios, which includes a large bridge over Achelous river.


Ag. Dimitrios is a chapel, in these coordinates: 38.487086, 21.192057


----------



## ariskop

Stavros86 said:


> The remaining works are:
> The interchange of this road with Ionia Odos (A5)


Construction of interchange and connection (~300m) are part of the technical part of Ionia Odos concession.
Earthworks started around January, progress is very good and it will be delivered to traffic in the next months.


----------



## mag2000

Does anyone have this map in better resolution. It is map about new toll station in Greece.


----------



## Sallonian

http://www.egnatia.eu/files/maps/PS_ΔΙΟΔΙΑ_A3_2015_250dpi_75q.jpg
This map is not about future toll stations but for the existing ones.

and here's the map of the road.
http://www.egnatia.eu/files/maps/PS_A3_2015_250dpi_75q.jpg


----------



## mag2000

http://www.typosthes.gr/gr/oikonomi...iaki-tafoplaka-ta-38-diodia-stin-egnatia-odo/

And i also found this map


----------



## roaddor

I don't think it is correct to pay at a toll station which is within the section, one actually is charged for. Besides, I guess the Inner Ring Road of the city will be loaded even more (from transit traffic) if the TS Thessaloniki is really built. Egnatia Odos by the way plays there the role of a northern bypass of Thessaloniki.


----------



## panchevo

what's with all those toll stations?
that's the point other than discouraging people to use motorways??

for heavens why don't you implement a closed toll system (like the ones in croatia, serbia,..)?

this way, if I have to stop every 40km, I might as well take the old roads..


----------



## ea1969

It is a rather complex situation that has been created by the agreements on motorway construction and maintenance as well as the EU-IMF ‘patronisation’ of the Greek Economy since 2010. The latter regards Egnatia Odos (A2 and branches), which is owned by the State.

For the moment, the Government insists that a new system based on electronic means and/or GSM systems will be applied in 2018. They will try to implement the system earlier in some sections near the cities and other principal towns for vehicles that possess an e-pass transponder. However, there might be objections from the EU-IMF authorities. Let’s wait!

[Of course, the current system is simply ridiculous].


----------



## lampsakos21

*[GR] Greece | road infrastructure • Ελληνικοί Αυτοκινητόδρομοι*



panchevo said:


> what's with all those toll stations?
> that's the point other than discouraging people to use motorways??
> 
> for heavens why don't you implement a closed toll system (like the ones in croatia, serbia,..)?
> 
> this way, if I have to stop every 40km, I might as well take the old roads..




Or a vignette system that could be divided per region and usage of period ( week - month- three months - six months - year ) ... they just want money , whatever they want .... wherever the toll system applied in medium small countries it always brought troubles... the thing that saves Serbia till now is that , the Serbian highway route Hungary border- Bulgarian border is the only reliable one , especially when the A4 will open to the traffic .if Bulgarians and Romanians make a similar highway the. It would be competitive as the Serbian 
A1 .but till then , You will still have like 20 years of chance as far as I can see , according to the latest infrastructure news from Romania and Bulgaria . For a Greek using the highway these days is not permissible , due to the fact that the cost of living and also the toll price for one way from Athens to Salonica is beyond their capabilities !


----------



## korca4ever

Any update about A29 ?


----------



## grykaerugoves

korca4ever said:


> Any update about A29 ?


Hey Albo, what are you doing here?!?! :lol:


----------



## korca4ever

grykaerugoves said:


> Hey Albo, what are you doing here?!?! :lol:


I'm going to greece next week and dont't know is this segment open .


----------



## lampsakos21

this is the ideal solution to the Maliakos detour and also connecting the major Greek islands with Continental Greece. This video is from Norway's thread . We need this kind of plan in Greece if we will ever get away from that economic crisis ( ever )


----------



## ea1969

https://youtu.be/azNcc5uXiFM

A brief overview of the A5 Antirrio - Ioannina.


----------



## daniel LNC

ea1969 said:


> https://youtu.be/azNcc5uXiFM
> 
> A brief overview of the A5 Antirrio - Ioannina.



Wow worked very hard, I have 2 weeks and I test it on the way to Zakynthos :banana:


----------



## hypnotoad

ea1969 said:


> https://youtu.be/azNcc5uXiFM
> 
> A brief overview of the A5 Antirrio - Ioannina.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Thessaloniki

=============

The junction K16 opened to traffic today






-----------------------

22/5 - Inner ring road


----------



## ea1969

korca4ever said:


> Any update about A29 ?


Nothing at all in the news.

[Sorry for the late answer].


----------



## Stavros86

Another video from Nea Odos S.A. (A5 motorway), regarding the the recently finished section Rio/Antirrio bridge - Klokova tunnel.


----------



## lampsakos21

https://www.facebook.com/ioniaodosfriends/posts/906667539470968 
A 5 's Ionia Odos section Kompoti - Amfilohia will be inaugurated on 20th of July 2017


----------



## ariskop

Finally the last part of A29 highway, section Koromilia (a bit north from Kastoria) - Krystallopigi (border station with Albania), will be delivered to traffic this Friday.

Announcement in Greek


----------



## Stavros86

"Central Greece Motorway" A3 – May 2017


----------



## mag2000

Finally...

https://agriniobestof.gr/index.php/...me-spirtzi-stin-kykloforia-to-menidi-sellades


What is the problem here now?

https://typos-i.gr/article/telika-apo-poy-pame-gia-giannena


----------



## MichiH

lampsakos21 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/ioniaodosfriends/posts/906667539470968
> A 5 's Ionia Odos section Kompoti - Amfilohia will be inaugurated on 20th of July 2017


If I got this news article right, it will be opened by the end of July or early August!? The delay is caused by remaining works and the minister is absent... Can anyone confirm?


----------



## MichiH

Stavros86 said:


> "Central Greece Motorway" A3 – May 2017


There's a map at the beginning. 79km should be opened in August, the other sections are "in 2nd phase". What does 2nd phase mean, my last info was that works were suspended? Is there any estimated opening date?
The section length of the northernmost section seems to be wrong. It's not 79km but about 60km.

*A3:* Panagia (A2) – Trikala ~60km (2008 to _suspended_) – project – map
*A3:* Trikala – Xyniada 79km (2008 to August 2017) – project – map
*A3:* Xyniada – Anthili (A1) 32km (2008 to _suspended_) – project – map


----------



## Stavros86

^^

Yes, the northern section is suspended for now. However, the southern is in the process of getting the "Ok" from the EU to be given to the A3's existing concessionaire to build it.
According to news articles, construction is expected to begin by the end of this year.

As of the lengths mentioned in the video, they are wrong. What you are suggesting is correct.

Another mistake in the video is that it shows A3 to be ending past Trikala. This is inaccurate. For the time being, A3 will be ending at Trikala interchange (39.569464, 21.814311).


----------



## roaddor

Hi guys, is there any news about the construction of Dimario-GR/BG border road and also the upgrade further south to Xanthi? I see Egnatia Odos SA is not updating its website with releases. What are the terms there regarding tenders, the eventual start of the construction and the expected completion of the new connection from the border to A2?


----------



## daniel LNC

Hello

does anyone have information about the 27km section open today on Ioania Odos between Arta and Amfilochia?


----------



## civilengineer021

daniel LNC said:


> Hello
> 
> does anyone have information about the 27km section open today on Ioania Odos between Arta and Amfilochia?


Yes, the section opened today, about 15:00.


----------



## mag2000

Yes, but section Filipiada - Ioanina will be closed for next five day. Reason for that is finishing works on bridge Kryfovo and connection between Ionia and Egnatia...


----------



## nastyathenian

Here is the new section a few days before it was opened to traffic:






There is really nothing spectacular in that section. The southernmost section, between Klokova tunnels and Rion-Antirrion bridge, is much more interesting:


----------



## Stavros86

Aerial view of motorway A3, near Smokovo reservoir.









Source


----------



## MichiH

Stavros86 said:


> Today, two new sections were inaugurated.
> 
> [...]
> The second, is a 4,2-kilometer dual carriageway expressway, located in Chalkidiki peninsula (_40.230464, 23.309483_). It begins at Moudania I/C and ends prior to Nea Poteidaia's canal bridge.


Does anyone know how it is numbered? It is the extension of A24, is it also signed A24?


----------



## Stavros86

^^

The decree of 2015 strictly defines as A24 only the section Efkarpia I/C - Moudania I/C.

The stretch of road past Moudania I/C, is not part of the Thessaloniki - Moudania primary route (Ethniki Odos/National Road), therefore it lacks an official designation. It is just a provincial road with advance characteristics.


----------



## mag2000

Ionia Odos fully opened


----------



## italystf

Stavros86 said:


> ^^
> 
> The decree of 2015 strictly defines as A24 only the section Efkarpia I/C - Moudania I/C.
> 
> The stretch of road past Moudania I/C, is not part of the Thessaloniki - Moudania primary route (Ethniki Odos/National Road), therefore it lacks an official designation. It is just a provincial road with advance characteristics.


I think it's probably not designated as motorway by purpose, as it's the only overland connection to Kassandra peninsula and it has to remain open also to non-motorway traffic.


----------



## Stavros86

That is a valid observation.
This road is the only way over Nea Potidea canal.


----------



## Stavros86

A few photos of the works on upgrading the National Road 90 into a motorway (2 x 2 + hard shoulder), in the island of Crete.
The section has a total length of 9,1 kilometres and runs from Gournes I/C upto Chersonesos I/C.


----------



## roaddor

Will the joint of A3 & A2 be at Kalithea or a bit north closer to Grevena? Thanks in advance.


----------



## stickedy

http://osm.org/go/xepMvJm


----------



## roaddor

^^
That's fine but let a local Greek confirm it.


----------



## stickedy

http://kentrikiodos.gr/map-general/?lang=en


----------



## Stavros86

roaddor said:


> Will the joint of A3 & A2 be at Kalithea or a bit north closer to Grevena? Thanks in advance.


Roaddor the alignment shown in OSM is the initial one and it should not be taken as final.
Still things aren't clear. This is due to the fact that there are three different alignments (including the initial one) being considered at the moment.
In the following map (click for larger view) you may see all three alignments - cyan, red and pink, with the red one being the most likely to be chosen. The A2 motorway “Egnatia Odos” is depicted with purple colour. If you pay close attention, you will even see a sub-alignment for a short stretch of the red alignment (orange coded).




Bonus, the cross-section of the carriageways:


----------



## oporopono

Timelapse of a trip from Parga to Athens using Egnatia, Ionia odos in its entity as well as the Olympia Odos and Rio Antirio bridge crossing. Hope you Enjoy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9H_Vayrl1M


----------



## Antje

Stavros86 said:


> -snip for length-


In response to this post, I have removed the severely speculative alignment from OpenStreetMap.


----------



## roaddor

Stavros86 said:


> Roaddor the alignment shown in OSM is the initial one and it should not be taken as final.
> Still things aren't clear. This is due to the fact that there are three different alignments (including the initial one) being considered at the moment.
> In the following map (click for larger view) you may see all three alignments - cyan, red and pink, with the red one being the most likely to be chosen. The A2 motorway “Egnatia Odos” is depicted with purple colour. If you pay close attention, you will even see a sub-alignment for a short stretch of the red alignment (orange coded).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus, the cross-section of the carriageways:


Ευχαριστώ πολύ Σταύρο kay:. So the probability for А3 motorway to connect with А2 is around Kipourio. I just thought if one was travelling from Volos to Igoumenitsa or making a transfer in general from A1 to A5 through the so called A4 highway, then there would be a small shift to the north with the red alignment. Probably the terrain is more difficult and requires additional tunnels or there are protected areas regarding the path of the cyan alignment.

I am also interested in the design of the Rio supernode. Are there any renders available how it will look like? I tried to find some pictures online but couldn't get any.


----------



## Stavros86

*A recent video of A27 (E-65), from Florina's interchange to - Niki (Greek/FYROM customs).
This section of the motorway opened to traffic in May of 2016.*


----------



## SKLAVENITIS

*Ionia odos*

*

Latest presentation of Ionia odos by the builder:








Drove a section of it last month on my way to Lefkada from Athens and it was super boring - Best compliment I could give!!! :bash::banana: I even used cruise control for the first time:cheers:



*


----------



## daniel LNC

the wrong post is sorry


----------



## roaddor

What is the current status of Pyrgos-Tsakona? Any feasibility study at this stage? Probably this section can be built at least as an expressway after 2022 so as to complete the highway ring in Peloponnese.


----------



## ea1969

For the section Patra – Pyrgos, the European Commission approved to fund the construction of the motorway with 293 million Euros. The construction has been divided into eight sections which have already been tendered. If works commence by this Autumn, it is expected to be ready during the first half of 2022. There is some concern, however, about the decision to divide the work into eight sections and about the company that awarded the four of them. The latter has political implications, too.

The southern part, Pyrgos – Tsakona, is still doubtful, due to environmental reasons (around Kaiafas Lagoon), lack of funds (at the moment) and the debate if there is a need for a motorway or a motorroad would be more appropriate.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Will all sections be built simultaneously or are partial openings likely?


----------



## ea1969

To tell the truth I don't know. It seems likely, however, that the northern section near to the Patra Ring Road (Mintilogli - Patra Industrial Area) will be the last to be ready as it is lags behind due to land property issues.


----------



## roaddor

ea1969 said:


> The southern part, Pyrgos – Tsakona, is still doubtful, due to environmental reasons (around Kaiafas Lagoon), lack of funds (at the moment) and the debate if there is a need for a motorway or a motorroad would be more appropriate.


Well, when it comes to the point of the design phase, a solution will be found to that lagoon. Either through a tunnel, viaduct or a combination of both, depending on the concrete circumstances.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

29/4: Athens - Faliron Bay


----------



## Stavros86

A recent video by Olympia Odos S.A. about the construction of A8 motorway.







Enjoy!


----------



## mman2012

Hi everybody, quick question: great work form the Greek constructors and contractors to finish of A25 towards Bulgaria but what's with that 10-15km stretch of motorway that's in such a bad shape. Any plans to repair that? It's horible and quite dangerous, especially at night


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

*Faliron Bay - July 2018*



















http://blp.gr/?p=1429






Also in the area of Palaio Faliro and the adjacent area of Alimos 2 footbridges are U/C

*Palaio Faliro*


















































































https://palaiofaliro.gr/xekinisan-oi-ergasies-kataskeyis-tis-pezogefyras-tis-odoy-afroditis/

*Alimos*



















https://www.facebook.com/ILoveAlimos/posts/1336748329802728


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

*Attica*

The aftermath of the fires in western Attica. The road is Olympia Odos.











-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Faliron Bay, Athens










photo by *prisma* (www.skyscrapercity.com)

---------------

Faliron Delta on the left and Faliron Bay on the right










http://nikosdan.gr/angemar/


----------



## roaddor

Is there any news about the modernization of the Ardanio-Ormenio road? If I am not wrong the remaining small sections should be completed this summer.


----------



## ariskop

After delivery of section Mandra- Neoi Psathades last December, it was supposed that remaining parts will be completed until this summer but the progress is slow.

A local newsportal has uploaded a video 20 days ago from a new section (Kornofolia Bypass) which is almost ready.






Also the same portal reports progress on heavy renovation of existing road between Mandra and Soufli and the construction of some interchanges


On the other hand, it seems that there are some problems with the last new section of the axes (Provatonas bypass). No progress at all after the initial earthworks done years ago.


----------



## roaddor

Thanks ariskop. It seems there are bigger problems than expected (typically with expropriations), as the construction works themselves are not such a big deal. Nevertheless Egnatia Odos SA should take its responsibility for updating the progress of this axis.

I want to ask about the development of two other road projects, although I guess they are not going to be built in the near future because of difficulties to fund them. The first project is the renovation/broadening of the existing Bralos-Amfissa-Nafpaktos/Antirrio road and the second one is the motorway link from Thiva to Elefsina.


----------



## Stavros86

ariskop said:


> After delivery of section Mandra- Neoi Psathades last December, it was supposed that remaining parts will be completed until this summer but the progress is slow.


I see that the new section is signed as motorway, and even worse, with a numeral designation that is not valid, after the ministerial decree of 2015.

Wonderful! hno:


----------



## MichiH

^^ yep, the video shows Kornofolia bypass being signed A21/E85. It's only a 2-laned but grade-separated road. I think that kind of road standard is called "express road" in Balkans. Mandra - Neoi Psathades seems to be similar and access-controlled (?) - well, there are parallel roads for slow/local traffic. In general, the design does not consider any possibility to add a future 2nd carriageway.


----------



## Stavros86

^^

Indeed, the road is an expressway, similar to the road category that your sign 331.1 denotes.
It is mind boggling that they have signed the road correctly as an expressway (see sign Π-26 in the attachment) but, at the same time they are using a motorway number designation, taken from an older, surpassed, ministerial decree.

Anyway, it is a typical Greek traffic signage mistake. Moving on... until the next one.:troll:


----------



## sponge_bob

Stavros86 said:


> ^^
> Anyway, it is a typical Greek traffic signage mistake.


Many countries have 2 lane expressways that lead only onto a Motorway at one end, say where a town of 10,000 persons is 10km from the nearest motorway. 

As one end of the express road ends on a motorway and as there are often no intermediate exits the argument is that the section of express road between the last GSJ and the actual motorway _is itself motorway _as it comes under motorway regulations (not speeds but no mopeds and tractors are allowed).


----------



## ariskop

As Stavros86 mentioned, the problem is not with the declaration as expressway but with the number designation.

According to the Greek Traffic Regulatory Code, a road with the characteristics of Adranio-Ormenio (after upgrade) can be classifies as express way (οδός ταχείας κυκλοφορίας). There is no criteria for grade separation. 
The issue is that they use A21 and not national road 51.


And the "funny" think is that section Mandra-Psathades, which was delivered to traffic some month ago, was properly numbered on traffic signage with number 51 (national road Ardanio - Ormenio).








Source

A similar case is also the vertical axes Komtini-Nymfaia, who has traffic signage "A23" (based again on that ministerial decree of 2018) but at least in this case there is an excuse that it is a brand new road with no numbering assigned in the past as national road. At least it is the same numbering along the axis and there is no confusion to the drivers.









Note: Number 5 refers to Bulgarian I-5 (Danube Bridge - Makaza) on the other side of the borders.
More pictures here


----------



## satanism

Wth is BulgariJa....
Also that '5' should be in interrupted rectangle...no?


----------



## ariskop

Actually, existing parallel national road is part of corridor E-55.
I can’t understand why it is not included from now on the signs of the new highway. 
Probably they just forgot it.
Anyway it is not the only issue with the signage of this section.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A90 / ΒΟΑΚ*

A tender has been announced for consultancy services for the procurement of two PPP projects of A90 on Crete.

>> http://ted.europa.eu/udl?uri=TED:NOTICE:445566-2018:HTML:EN:HTML&tabId=0

If I'm reading it correctly, they plan a concession for the entire Chania - Heraklion section, which is over 100 kilometers of new motorway, and a separate PPP for the Cherssonisos - Neapoli section, which is worded differently, I assume this is an upgrade of the existing EO90 to motorway standards.


----------



## Stavros86

mman2012 said:


> Hi everybody, quick question: great work form the Greek constructors and contractors to finish of A25 towards Bulgaria but what's with that 10-15km stretch of motorway that's in such a bad shape. Any plans to repair that? It's horible and quite dangerous, especially at night





blagun said:


> Shall finally begin the rehabilitation of Kamaroto-Kato Christos - last not renovated part of A25? The road is in extremely poor condition.


Finally works have begun for the much, much needed rehabilitation/resurfacing of the last section of A25.

https://epiloges.tv/serres-telos-talaipwrias-arxh-ergasiwn-apokatastashs/


----------



## Stavros86

^^
It solely concerns the south section of A3.


----------



## MichiH

^^ I think it should be the southern section or both.

Edit: Stavros86 was quicker


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Apparently there has not been any construction north of Kalabaka, is that right? The southern section has already seen significant amounts of works.


----------



## keber

I drove there in September, even around Kalabaka / Kalampaka no works were seen. North in direction of A2 there were no works.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Works are suspended on both A3 sections. I think Chris doubts that there've ever been any construction works on the northern section.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Satellite imagery from 2014 shows some construction on the north side of Kalabaka, but nothing beyond it. Maybe something would've changed since that image was taken 4 years ago.










I forgot Meteora was there. I should watch James Bond now.


----------



## roaddor

The constructor did an amazing job with a big tunnel on A5 near Antirrio. There is also such a tunnel here on A3. It will be interesting from an engineering point of view, of course depending on the rock formation, to observe how much time it would take to complete the current one north of Lamia.


----------



## keber

Platamon tunnel on A1 is ~6 km long and it even has emergency lanes. It is amazing how cheap toll is for that difficult section (around 3 €).
Fun observation:
This now abandoned toll station has still working electronic signs above abandoned toll booths like in Google Street view although road doesn't lead anywhere anymore.


----------



## ariskop

Actually it is not an abandonded toll station or an abandonded road.
Toll station is currently on the old national road Platamonas - Tempi Valley - Larisa

As old national road passing through an enviromental sensitive and picturesque valley with high maintenance cost, it remains as tolled road (only for the valley section) with half price tolls compared to the new highway. The cost for regular vehicles is 1,70.

To be honest, almost noone crosses that toll station not because there is no traffic to the old national road but because there is a really simple bypass of less that 1km (visible also on google maps - not the satellite which is not yet update).

There was an agreement between constructor and goverment, during negotiation for constructions restart some years ago, to move the toll station on the other side of the valley (Tempi Village) where there is no way to by-pass it. As expected, this never happened until today as goverment wants to avoid public dissatisfaction and the constructor will take a compensation instead.


----------



## keber

Also I'm wondering why bank and credit cards are not accepted on many if not most toll stations? That has to be the only country in Europe where you have to pay tolls almost always with cash.


----------



## mitasis

ChrisZwolle said:


> Satellite imagery from 2014 shows some construction on the north side of Kalabaka, but nothing beyond it. Maybe something would've changed since that image was taken 4 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot Meteora was there. I should watch James Bond now.


Actually there were some works on the northen section of A3 (between Trikala and kalambaka and 4-5 km further after Kalampaka). Works have been ambandoned in 2012 as all the agreements between government, banks and construction companies had collapsed.

There is also some work done on the shouthern section of A3 (mainly on the plain areas of Lamia). Also 300 meters of Othrys mountain tunnel have been exvacated).

The latest funding decision refers to the completion of southern section. Northen section (Trikala-A2) still seeks for funding solution.


----------



## blagun

Stavros86 said:


> Finally works have begun for the much, much needed rehabilitation/resurfacing of the last section of A25.
> 
> https://epiloges.tv/serres-telos-talaipwrias-arxh-ergasiwn-apokatastashs/


7 km from Serres direction Sidirokastro - with 2 lanes ready. Next 4 km - with one lane ready. In only 10 days 1/3 of the rehabilitation works is done!


----------



## MichiH

ariskop said:


> Construction works on the first section of A52 from Aktio airport to Vonitsa are really advanced and the date of delivery is quite close.


 It was annouced to be opened in October but latest news from 29th October reports that it's almost ready and that Prime Minister Tsipras will inaugurate it. The exact date is still unknown.


----------



## Lafaveiga_madrid

A timelapse video I made in the end of august. 1 pic every 5 sec, from Athens (Chaidari) to Kavala, (Kariani), passing by Thessaloniki.


----------



## vadimz

keber said:


> Platamon tunnel on A1 is ~6 km long and it even has emergency lanes. It is amazing how cheap toll is for that difficult section (around 3 €).
> Fun observation:
> This now abandoned toll station has still working electronic signs above abandoned toll booths like in Google Street view although road doesn't lead anywhere anymore.


Cost also depends on length and abilty to avoid paid section. You cannot force people to pay a lot of money for few kilometers when they can easy go around. Specially when it's big truck.


----------



## Sunfuns

One could easily forbid trucks from local roads thus forcing them to use a toll road. Whether it's a good idea is another question.


----------



## MichiH

MichiH said:


> ariskop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Construction works on the first section of A52 from Aktio airport to Vonitsa are really advanced and the date of delivery is quite close.
> 
> 
> 
> It was annouced to be opened in October but latest news from 29th October reports that it's almost ready and that Prime Minister Tsipras will inaugurate it. The exact date is still unknown.
Click to expand...

Any news on A52 opening?

I could only find a news article from last week indicating that a side road turned into a lake after first rain: http://sinidisi.gr/paradromos-aktio-vonitsa-vroxes-metatraphke-se-limnh/ (with pics)


----------



## Kumanovari

Whats about this

N22
Albania border / Kakavia - Ioannina (A2 junction) ca. 50 km National road, upgrade to motorway planned 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adriatic–Ionian_motorway


----------



## stickedy

Kumanovari said:


> Whats about this
> 
> N22
> Albania border / Kakavia - Ioannina (A2 junction) ca. 50 km National road, upgrade to motorway planned
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adriatic–Ionian_motorway


This will not happen in near future, traffic is just far too low and the road is already really good and wide.

Some bypasses on N20 (it's N20 and N22 to the border) could be built, e.g. Kalpaki.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

14/11: Athens - Faliron Bay














































https://www.lifo.gr/print/urban_lab/214990/to-neo-prosopo-toy-falirikoy-ormoy


----------



## MichiH

ChrisZwolle said:


> € 306 million in funding has been approved for the construction of A3: http://www.tornosnews.gr/en/tourism...greek-state-for-construction-of-motorway.html
> 
> I wonder if this is for the southern or northern section. Or both.





Stavros86 said:


> It solely concerns the south section of A3.





MichiH said:


> *A3:* Xyniada – Anthili (A1) 32km (2008 to 2020) – project – map


It's announced that a new contract will be signed next week and the new deadline is late 2021. Source.


----------



## MichiH

MichiH said:


> MichiH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ariskop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Construction works on the first section of A52 from Aktio airport to Vonitsa are really advanced and the date of delivery is quite close.
> 
> 
> 
> It was annouced to be opened in October but latest news from 29th October reports that it's almost ready and that Prime Minister Tsipras will inaugurate it. The exact date is still unknown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any news on A52 opening?
> 
> I could only find a news article from last week indicating that a side road turned into a lake after first rain: http://sinidisi.gr/paradromos-aktio-vonitsa-vroxes-metatraphke-se-limnh/ (with pics)
Click to expand...

 http://www.palo.gr/hpeiros-nea/mall...rwtoy-tmimatos-15xlm-aktio-amvrakia/20153824/

Google translated:


> For some people it may seem outrageous, but it seems that the delay in the traffic performance of the first section of Aktio - Amvrakia is probably not so much related to the PPCD. These are 15 km of the new road axis, which, although completed, are not given in circulation because of the *failure to install ... 21 lighting posts!* These at least arose after questions from Members. Please note that the completion of the work was done on October 18th. So, it grows ... the murmur that the real reason for the delay is the inauguration and the tradition of the street ... to be embraced by the Prime Minister's program. This is likely to happen by the end of the year, but without a doubt. From then on, it is examined whether the presence of the Prime Minister, accompanied by some pre-election announcements on serious issues in the region. They say the same sources, like Mr. Tsipras, probably


If I get it right there's still a chance that the section might be opened this month but it's also possible that it will be opened anytime later.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

*A nice photo*

21/12 - Egnatia Odos, close to Anilio in Ioannina










http://www.skaikairos.gr/weather_photos/137159/photo_ajax

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## threo2k

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> 21/12 - Egnatia Odos, close to Anilio in Ioannina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skaikairos.gr/weather_photos/137159/photo_ajax
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone



WOW!!


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Happy new year  a couple more photos from Faliron Bay














































https://www.newsbeast.gr/weekend/ar...y-tha-allaxei-drastika-ti-morfi-tis-periochis


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

*Athens today*


----------



## Satio

I often travel along the Egnatia-Odos highway аround Thessaloniki. But the quality of the pavement is not good. And this is a new highway...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It depends on what you see as 'new'. The last sections of Egnatia Odos (A2) opened 10 years ago and the sections near Thessaloniki are older. Asphalt typically lasts for 10-15 years, depending on usage and weather.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Athens - Thessaloniki - Athens with a Nissan GT-R


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Athens - Faliron Bay **new video*










http://www.divercityarchitects.com/project/faleron-urban-waterfront-park/


----------



## ariskop

Last week, Minister of Infrastructure visited the construction site to supervise restart of construction works on south section of A3 from Anthili close to Lamia (intersection with A1) to Xyniada, including α 2,9km long tunnel under Othris mountain.

The first section from A1 to National Road Lamias-Karpenisiou (~15km) is expected to be delivered in traffic in 1,5 years while the overall section will be completed in 2,5-3 years.


----------



## nastyathenian

There is a motorway, 29, that goes all the way from the Greek-Albanian border (Kristalopigi) to A2 (E90). The funny thing is that most Greeks are not aware of this road. Most traffic between Greece and Albania passes through another border crossing (Kakavia), where there is no motorway. The following 2 videos shot by a Romanian (I really appreciate foreign drivers taking videos from Greek roads) cover almost the total of this motorway, the first one from the Greek-Albanian border to Kastoria (1:20-16:30) and the second one from Kastoria to A2 (E90) (5:30-15:40).











Talking about foreign drivers, here we have A8 from Patra to Korinthos shot by an Israeli:


----------



## g.spinoza

^^ Maybe it is known but, I don't know, it's not used to save some money on tolls?


----------



## roaddor

Is there any news about the so called expressway Lamia-Antirrio in the next generation of road projects in Greece (regarding the period 2021-2027)? In my humble opinion this road will be of highest importance and demand right after Elefsina-Thiva. The cost is expensive, nevertheless the impact will be huge. Hopefully it attracts the EU attention and receives funding.


----------



## ariskop

g.spinoza said:


> ^^ Maybe it is known but, I don't know, it's not used to save some money on tolls?


Actually tolls from Kakavia is a bit higher as a driver from Athens & Peloponnese needs to pay the high tolls of Rio-Antirio bridge.

I believe that there are 2 reasons why Kakavia border crossing is preferred by more drivers than Krystallopigi:

- Destination of many drivers from Greece to Albania is the southwest part of the country as they are their home town or villages.

-The road from Kakavia border to Elbasan and Tirana seems to be in much better condition than the alternative from Krystallopigi via Pogradets. It seems that the road passes through valley in parallel with rivers and extended section in flat land while the surface from Krystallopigi borders to Elbasan seems to be really mountainous.


----------



## italystf

^^Are Greek and Albanian car insurances valid in each other country?
Italian insurances are not valid in Albania. One needs to buy a temporary insurance.


----------



## stickedy

nastyathenian said:


> There is a motorway, 29, that goes all the way from the Greek-Albanian border (Kristalopigi) to A2 (E90). The funny thing is that most Greeks are not aware of this road. Most traffic between Greece and Albania passes through another border crossing (Kakavia), where there is no motorway.


I don't think it's because the motorway is unknown, but more depends where traffic is coming from and where it wants to flow.

For example it does not make sense to travel from West and South Greece to Kristalopigi just for being stuck on normal roads in South-East Albania (Korca-Pogradec-Elbasan). 

That may change perhaps when the new road to bypass Lake Ohrid is finished. But a lot Greeks are travelling from the area around Ioaninna to Tepelena and Gjirokastra...


----------



## ariskop

2 more sections of national roads in Crete, under construction for many years due to serious constructive issues, delivered to traffic or will be delivered next weeks.

Section Chamezi - Skopi (close to Siteia) of National Road 90 (Crete Northern Axis).






Section Agia Varvara - Apomarma of National Road 97 connecting Herakleion with South Crete (Moires, Faistos, Tympaki).


----------



## ariskop

Also, 2 weeks ago 4 out of 8 contracts for constuction of A5 Patra - Pyrgos highway have been signed.
They are related to section Mintilogli (end of existing highway bypassing city of Patras) - Varda with a total lenght of 37,5km and estimated delivery the 1st half of 2022.


----------



## MichiH

nastyathenian said:


> Driving on the brand-new Gouves-Hersonissos section of A90 (Crete):


Gouves-Hersonissos was already opened 4-laned in April 201*8*, wasn't it?



MichiH said:


> The A90 section was opened last Wednesday.
> 
> http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/40732...ma-toy-voak-goyrnes-hersonisos-eikones-vinteo


----------



## kostas97

MichiH said:


> Gouves-Hersonissos was already opened 4-laned in April 201*8*, wasn't it?


It was opened partly, 2 kilometres on the eastbound carriageway and a bridge needed to be completed. Now the whole section is open and will form part of the-soon(?) to be started-North Crete Road Axis (the VOAK as we call it).


----------



## sponge_bob

ariskop said:


> Also, 2 weeks ago 4 out of 8 contracts for constuction of A5 Patra - Pyrgos highway have been signed.


Were the earthworks on the northern half of Patras-Pyrgos not started at least 10 years ago????


----------



## MichiH

^^ yep, 2008


----------



## AθΕνΙαΝ

I don't know if it was posted before, but here is a nice little chronicle of the construction of olympia odos (A8) by the American Society of Civil Engineers.


----------



## ariskop

After many years of patience, the most difficult section of National Road 97 connecting Herakleion with South Crete delivered to traffic.


----------



## warrior111

Are there any plans to upgrade the motorway from the border with North Macedonia to Thessaloniki?


----------



## lampsakos21

*[GR] Greece | road infrastructure • Ελληνικοί Αυτοκινητόδρομοι*



warrior111 said:


> Are there any plans to upgrade the motorway from the border with North Macedonia to Thessaloniki?




Since that part of highway , is under the Egnatia’s company ownership , we still have no news. There were some articles that it could be decided to upgrade that segment , right after the acquisition of Egnatia odos company by a company within 2019 so the duture is uncertain. Maybe if all goes well and since corridor 10 is almost done by the neighboring countries , that could pressure somehow The Greek government to take some action on thta . If that occurs , then i give it 3 4 years before completion .So no news for now


----------



## Uppsala

^^
This motorway is interesting! The motorway from Axios near Thessaloniki to the border was opened in 1973. But only between the border and Polykastro is full motorway, while between Polykastro and Axios are half profile motorway, or expressway. But the part between Polykastro and Axios is built to be completed to full profile motorway without major problems.

This part of Greece was a fairly large investment in 1973. It was modern and was equipped with SOX lights of typical motorway character. Then this was like Greece's great link to the rest of Europe.

Today the road looks like a "ghost motorway" Here and there, there are toll plazas that have been abandoned for many years, but they remain in miserable condition as ruins. The old SOX lights from 1973 remain on the motorway, even these are in very poor condition today.

So it is time to modernize this road. But unfortunately it seems to take time before this happens. If they even have plans to modernize this?

So the one who goes from Austria to Greece notes that the Greek motorway is the worst part after traveling on modern motorways in Slovenia, Croatia, Serbia and Northern Macedonia.

But the Greek motorway between the border and Axios is interesting to drive on anyway. Its looks like a museum or something like that.

It looks as if nothing has been modernized or even renovated on this motorway since it was new in 1973. Even the motorways road signs from 1973 seem to be left.

The motorway almost feels like a big ruin today.


----------



## mag2000

I totally agree with you...This road is very 
important for tourist who came from central Europe and Balkan's country to Greece on vacation.Only from Serbia number of tourists is over 3 milions I think.


----------



## MichiH

mag2000 said:


> This road is very important for tourist who came from central Europe and Balkan's country to Greece on vacation.Only from Serbia number of tourists is over 3 milions I think.


If 3 million Serbian tourist would travel this motorway per year, it would be more than 8,000 tourists per day! Since vacation is seasonal, it must be quite higher on peak days. However, not all travel by car or use this route only.

I found a source indicating 3 million tourists from NMK and 700,000 from Serbia in 2015.


----------



## satanism

Some would not travel by car, some would go through Bulgaria (skip 1 border+more motorway/dual carriageway Kms until this spring).

Btw Cretan drivers are absolutely the worst i've seen...ever.And this can clearly be seen on the video.
IT's good they upgraded this road, but at the same time this joke of a road - 90 is such a disaster...


----------



## mag2000

I apologize for my mistake, the exact number of tourists in 2018 is about 1 million only from Serbia, but certainly a large number of Hungarians, Romanians and Bulgarians, as well as the Northern Macedonians, should certainly be added to this.


----------



## Uppsala

What is interesting is that the motorway between Thessaloniki and the NMK-border still has old SOX-lights which in this case are from 1973. They have not renovated these in all years either. It's Philips type SRM. These were common on motorways during the 1960s and 1970s. In the Netherlands and Sweden, these were a bit here and there at the motorways. These were also in Serbia. In Belgrade, these were on the motorway. If someone looks at some older pictures on the motorway through Belgrade, then you can see these in Belgrade. But in Belgrade they are today replaced with very modern LED lights. In several countries, these have been replaced.

That is why I am surprised that they are still in Greece on the motorway between Thessaliniki and NMK-border, and in more places on the A1 / E75 at Thessaloniki. And the worst thing is that they are in such poor condition in Greece.


----------



## satanism

Obviously this stretch was heavily affected by political questions. Hopefully with those now resolved, it will see better days.


----------



## roaddor

Uppsala, what is this fuss all about? Greece has almost the same amount of motorways and expressways today as Serbia, Bulgaria and Romania taken together! Does this speak anything to you? Together with Croatia, Greece has the most developed motorways on the Balkans (Slovenia too if we count it to the Balkans at all). And you have started to complain about an old, small section around 40km north of Chalastra, which still provides fast travelling. You can easily drive there with 110km/h and with a little bit of driving culture when overtaking a slower vehicle, you don't feel when you pass this road. It even has small pockets to stop a vehicle there, if necessary.
By the way, if you come to Greece from Sweden, obviously you do it by plane and not by car.


----------



## lampsakos21

*[GR] Greece | road infrastructure • Ελληνικοί Αυτοκινητόδρομοι*

Unfortunately some major internal problems , like corruption and misconducted long term policy , have created many problems in the infrastructural development of Greece.. When the money was flowing like Danube river from EU and elsewhere , they would prefer making projects on dioramas and papers , spending millions and millions of euros for nothing or for some “feasibility studies”.The result that you see today with the completion of some of the greek highways ,has been gained very painfully and it was due to ultimatums and deadlines set,not only by the latest greek government but also by the foreign institutions that have taken control ,technically, of Greece .If Greece wouldnt be able to complete them , then there would be more sever consequences for the greek citizens like paying extra money as taxes , due to the fines that the greek governement would pay and still the highway would be completed ,God knows when!For me ,is very crucial that when you enter a country you should have a good impression when you drive and i can say that for the last 5 years ,that thing has begun to change by making new roads between Greece and Bulgaria , rennovatingand upgrading the A25 highway , making also the Egnatia Kristallopigi highway .I am not political , or pro one party but what we havent seen the past 2 decades in Greece for highways’ development , we have begun to see them in completion for the past 5 years . Unfortunately other projects ,according also from information that i have from some greek infrastructure websites , is going to be set in the closet at least for the next 30 to 50 years ,and only few projects will go on. ( North axis of Crete ) , the e65 highway , and some parts of Patra Pyrgos highway .
In my opinion , the biggest problem ,like a curse for this modern economy type of this era , is that Greece has too many islands that are based mostly on tourism and there is no good infrastructural project there and those islands dont have enough surface to be fully productive like Crete or Rhodes or Mytelene and Ionian islands are .Also there is , especially towards the east ,a huge geopolitical issue with Turkey , claiming the marittimal territory as well as some islands from Greece . The life for those people living on those islands is very hard because they have high costs and high taxes to pay and unfortunately sometimes even the most basic stuff that they have to do forces them or to limit their choices or to go to turkey temporary with whatever that means.Also the greek state pays a lot of subsidies just in order to compensate their needs due to the high cost and indirectly it costs a lot of money to the greek state’s money badget. Another issue is that Greece is a highly seismic country and also there are many marittime seaways that are very busy and crucial for world seaway trafficking , meaning that if the greek governement would decide to unite some islands with some short of bridges or tunnels and or artificial islands , would meet huge obstacles from many parts . 
As for the cost and also the many reasons i have heard in all these years , here and there , i would say to look up for Faeroae islands and their tunneling projects and begin to see Greece as is trully is . An island nation thta has concetrated power and money in only one continental city :Athens . I really hope that in the future things will change and we will see that we have to interconnect the islands and also concetrate the administrative power and importance to some specific geostrategical areas .


----------



## nikolapfc89

ariskop said:


> After many years of patience, the most difficult section of National Road 97 connecting Herakleion with South Crete delivered to traffic.


Can you show me what road is that from video on the map? Thanx.

This?


----------



## lampsakos21

nikolapfc89 said:


> Can you show me what road is that from video on the map? Thanx.
> 
> 
> 
> This?




Yes and is westards of the old road. You can check it on openstreetmap


----------



## Verso

satanism said:


> Obviously this stretch was heavily affected by political questions.


If that is so, then why did they build the A27 motorway from Florina to North Macedonia? I hope they've at least cut some of that lush vegetation between Evzoni and Polykastro since 2011. You can't even drive on the overtaking lane here.


----------



## aubergine72

Lampsakos21 cost of living on any island is very high compared to the mainland. This isn't something unique to Greece.


----------



## italystf

Verso said:


> You can't even drive on the overtaking lane here.


No barrier on the middle? Welcome to 1960!


----------



## Stavros86

nikolapfc89 said:


> Can you show me what road is that from video on the map? Thanx.
> 
> This?


Follow this road towards the north. Where you see earthworks, is where this video was taken.

https://goo.gl/maps/NFQFS8gBxR3bhMuR7


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

*Athens - Faliron Bay*

The 1st phase (the new road) of Faliron Bay redevelopment is completed. Here is a nice video of the new road:


----------



## Corvinus

May I drop in some questions on Greek road traffic regulations?

- Is a fire extinguisher mandatory to be carried in the car?
- Does this rule only apply to Greek-registered vehicles or also to tourists?
- Is it enforced at all? If it only applies to Greek-registered vehicles, can tourists rely on traffic cops not ticketing them for not having an extinguisher on-board?
- Any other information worthy to know for driving in Greece as a tourist in one's own car?

Thanks for any clarification.


----------



## soterman

It is mandatory by the legislation for any roadworthy vehicle, yes. I have never (during a police check) been asked if I have one, for the last 25 years. So, your mileage may vary...

As always when driving, be alert and focused. Have a great time!


----------



## MichiH

Corvinus said:


> - Is it enforced at all? If it only applies to Greek-registered vehicles, can tourists rely on traffic cops not ticketing them for not having an extinguisher on-board?


I've crossed the border to Greece three times in May but only ID, vehicle registration and driver license were checked. And on leaving Greece back to Italy by ferry, my car was even X-rayed. To be honest, I even wasn't aware about the extinguisher rule 



Corvinus said:


> - Any other information worthy to know for driving in Greece as a tourist in one's own car?


No, it's just like in all other European countries. Maybe, toll booths on motorways were quite annoying to me because you can only pay cash. You end up having a lot of coins in your wallet but it's annoying and time-consuming to count them at the booth (I'm used to pay by credit card in Italy, France et cetera).


----------



## ariskop

Since last year all toll booths have a POS accepting credit card but process is far slower than cash as you need to request it from the cashier.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Hm, I couldn't see any sign for credit cards and I've clinched 3/4 of the motorway network. Maybe I was prepared too bad for the trip (and/or I'm just too stupid) :lol:


----------



## soterman

Ionia Odos's toll booths accept cc payments, hope this helps next time.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

E65 (Central Greece), progress report


----------



## volodaaaa

Hi guys.

My parents are in the middle of their way to Greece for holidays. They are heading to Sidonia, Chalkidiki. According to the media coverage, I have come across so far, there is emergency. 

I wonder, is there a way to find out if the main roads around the peninsula are passable? I mean if there are not any obstacles like falling trees or electricity poles. Is there such a road monitoring service in Greece?


----------



## lampsakos21

volodaaaa said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> My parents are in the middle of their way to Greece for holidays. They are heading to Sidonia, Chalkidiki. According to the media coverage, I have come across so far, there is emergency.
> 
> I wonder, is there a way to find out if the main roads around the peninsula are passable? I mean if there are not any obstacles like falling trees or electricity poles. Is there such a road monitoring service in Greece?




No there is not . Always the information is if you call the local police , civil protection or discover things on spot .


----------



## skyduster

Satio said:


> I often travel along the Egnatia-Odos highway аround Thessaloniki. But the quality of the pavement is not good. And this is a new highway...


As ChrisZwolle pointed out, the first sections of Egnatia Odos opened about 15 years ago, in the mid-2000s, if I remember correctly. The section near Thessaloniki -where you drove- is much older; it predates the Egnatia Odos (I think built in the 1990s, maybe even late 80s), and was incorporated into the motorway.


----------



## Uppsala

skyduster said:


> As ChrisZwolle pointed out, the first sections of Egnatia Odos opened about 15 years ago, in the mid-2000s, if I remember correctly. The section near Thessaloniki -where you drove- is much older; it predates the Egnatia Odos (I think built in the 1990s, maybe even late 80s), and was incorporated into the motorway.




Some parts around Thessaloniki is from 1973, when they built the motorway from Thessaloniki to NMK-border (YU-border in 1973). That parts loook old


----------



## benzguri

Thessaloniki-Katerini was updated from 2x2 to 3x3 somewhere between 1990-1995.


----------



## skyduster

Uppsala said:


> Some parts around Thessaloniki is from 1973, when they built the motorway from Thessaloniki to NMK-border (YU-border in 1973). That parts loook old


You mean from _Chalástra_ (from A2, exit 19) to NMK (Evzones border crossing), which is managed by Egnatia Odos (different colors in this map represent different companies that manage different section of motorway), not from Thessaloniki. Actually, from Chalástra to Polýkastro is 2x1, whereas from Polýkastro to Evzones is 2x2 proper motorway.

Chalástra-NMK is part of A1, not A2. It's been [fairly recently] transferred from state management to Egnatia Odos. As someone else mentioned, when the earliest sections of Greece's modern motorway system were planned in the 1990s, Chalástra-NMK was no longer the primary connection to the rest of Europe, due to the disintegration of Yugoslavia. The motorway to Igoumenítsa (with its ferry connections to Italy) became much more of a priority. In the 2000s, as Bulgaria and Romania joined the EU (and will eventually join Schengen), the motorway to Bulgaria also became more important (as well as a possible high-speed train from Thessaloniki to Sofia, which is a _long_ way off, but there's been much more talk about that in the infrastructure world, than Chalástra-NMK).

Egnatia Odos is currently busy constructing A24 2x2 from Lagkada to Bulgaria (Promachónas crossing), most of which is complete. Egnatia Odos is also busy constructing A27 from Kozani to NMK (_Niki_ border crossing), of which half is complete (roughly the northern quarter and the southern quarter), while the other half (the middle part) is currently in the design phase.

I don't know why Chalástra-NMK(Evzones) is still on the back burner, but it is. And it looks like it's getting pushed down the priority list, after the Crete motorway, E65 in Thessaly, and the western coast of the Peloponnese. North Macedonians indeed make up a huge number of tourists, and they almost all drive. Same with Serbs. Some Hungarians and Austrians drive, but they mostly fly. Romanians mostly drive, but they probably go through Bulgaria.


----------



## Uppsala

^^
Thanks! 

I know a lot about this. That the stretch between Chalástra and Polýkastro is 2x1, while that from Polýkastro to NMK-border is proper motorway 2x2. The route was built in 1973, which in itself is interesting, since Greece really had a difficult time politically 1967-1974.

But really it is interesting. This part is called A1 and E75 and these numbers still show that the road is intended as the primary road to Athens from the rest of Europe.

Although there have been those who since the 1990s either wanted to prioritize connections by ferry to Italy, or motorway towards Bulgaria, yet today the road between Chalástra and NMK-border is the only motorway connection currently Greece has to Central Europe and Northern Europe, such as Austria, Germany or for that part Sweden if someone wants to go so far on the motorway. The motorways are now complete through North Macedonia (FYROM), Serbia and beyond through either Croatia and Slovenia, or via Hungary up to Austria and north.

Through Bulgaria, it is not yet complete.

But lower the priority between Chalástra and NMK-border? Actually, it is not so much that needs to be done there. The road exists and constitutes Greece's motorway connection with the rest of Europe. Surely a renovation can be welcome. And the old lighting of the older SOX-type motorway would either have to be replaced or just removed. But this is really quite a small problem. The motorway is there. And in the future there are chances that NMK will also join Schengen.


----------



## sponge_bob

lampsakos21 said:


> But now they have to act fast and give it to Olympia Odos before the subsidy from EU expires ( 2023 -‘24)


AH, yes. The end of 2023 deadline. It is a flat plain around Pyrgos and should be doable in less than 3 years. Did Greece ever finish that land ownership database theough???


----------



## lampsakos21

*[GR] Greece | road infrastructure • Ελληνικοί Αυτοκινητόδρομοι*



stickedy said:


> Oh, nice... This is a perfect how-to how you can make something which is meant to make things easier and comfortable really difficult and complicated. :bash: And after a while they will wonder why just few people are using it... :nuts:




Again is a political issue . The motorways were done under different conditions and political scheme of governments. In the beginning it was a company that was statal and private , called TEO pass and it was valid everywhere .When the new wave of construction projects came into the main scene , many companies with different political ties or offers , won the biding processes and that is why you have those two groups nowadays . It is crazy that from Thessaloniki to Athens you need two different tags ( each from one group ) and you have those limits into puting your money from thetoll stations ( i hope that you have understood well how the whole thing works) and is divided into four sections :
1st)Thesssaloniki- Kleidi ( belongs to Egnatia odos ,tollstation at Malgara , cash only )
2nd) Kleidi - Pelasgia (Aegean odos , 5 toll station and you can acquire and use e-way pass and charge with money only that e-tag on those ,specific for that company , toll stations or use the other interoperable tags from Attiki Odos , Olympia Odos and Moreas Odos ,BUT you cant precharge the other e-tags on those toll stations 🤪🤣🤣🤡 )
3rd) From Pelasgia to Agia Triada ( Thermopyles ) belongs to a company of the other group , Kentriki Odos , who is responsible for the whole E65 that begins from that part of A1 and ends at The future Kipouri intechange with Egnatia Odos near Grevena (2 toll stations and can acquire an duse Kentriki pass or Nea odos Fastpass or Ionia pass , similar to model about Aegean motorway ,BUT you CANT use the e tags from the other Group such as Aegean Odos pass ( eway) Attiki Odos e-pass , Olympia Odos and from Moreas Odos) .
Then finally the 4th part from Tragana toll station till Afidnes toll station ( last toll station before entering the urban complex of Athens) , belongs to the Nea Odos group , which belongs to the same group as Kentriki Odos does ( 3 toll stations , you can buy ,if you dont have kentriki odos or ionia odos fast pass , only the Nea odos fast pass and can charge money only for the tag there , the same way that works for each different tag ) 
Fun fact . If we want to include for P.A.TH.E. the tract of Attiki Odos and Olympia Odos , from 
Athens till Patra , then we can say that there are other two different companies involved into the whole highway , arriving to the total sum of 6 companies involved for the administration of the whole Highway tract .Isnt that fun ? LOL 
I dont know the reasons why this thing is happening but once you get used to that then all becomes ok and somehow fascinating , adventurous and funny . If i could post a photo on how many tags i have in my car for balkans you would be laughing 🤪🤣. And two of them are from Greece .


----------



## lampsakos21

MichiH said:


> A 4km long fly-over?
> 
> The distance from Papageorgiou Hospital to Konstantinopolitika is about 8km though.
> 
> The motorway is already 2x3 (w/o hard shoulders) and congested during rush hour. I drove there last May. I can't imagine a "4km fly-over". An elevated bridge over the existing motorway?




It was announced from the current Prime minister at the annual Thessaloniki’s Expo .We will see the future projects


----------



## lampsakos21

*[GR] Greece | road infrastructure • Ελληνικοί Αυτοκινητόδρομοι*



sponge_bob said:


> No other country got a single etag that worked everywhere on day 1 either.
> 
> Greece at least did that much. Give it a few years and you will be able to precharge them anywhere and they will probably allow some credit limits to established users in the end.




That is kind of you , even though is comic what is happening now ,with all those limitations , i would like to add that there are some offers for the local subscribers and special discounts . I forgot to mention that the bridge of Rio-Antirrio company is a different company from the rest and belongs to the Aegean motorway , Attiki odos , Olympia Odos and Moreas Odos motorway group and it has its own pass as well . 
Also another tip. With the eway pass you can have a discount at the Pelasgia toll station , instead of paying with cass 3,75€ , you pay 2,75€. 
If you want to know weird facts , try to do almost 90 km of semi circular highway tract around Maliakos Gulf and pay 3 euros of tolls just to see how nice you can lose 1 hour of fuel and time in order to get from Athens to Thessaloniki . 
There were plans to do the dipli zeuksi maliakou ( dual bridge from Kammena Vourla to Rahes ( Pelasgia )through Northern Evia) that could also connect the isolated northern Part of Evia and could earn around 40 to 45 minutes in terms of trip time and fuel for about 80 km and got stucked and abandoned because one city that obviously had very big influence over the political system and some taverns , yes you have seen well,Taverns (!!) could lose money from the oassing travelers... not to mention about environmentalists ala carte and their selective sensitivities as well as the people who sold their land properties during the expropriation procedure ( huge amount of earnings for the ex land owners , so you can imagine politicla benefit from 90 km of land expropriation vs 10 km of land expropriation that was needed for the dipli zefksi maliakou , total of 15 km route , saving up around 70 km ) ....Total nuts !


----------



## lampsakos21

The Ministry of Infrastructure, which with a budget of more than 400m euros, was one of the largest public works promoted by the previous government, is considering canceling the electronic toll-based system.

According to reports, the leadership of the Ministry of Infrastructure has serious doubts about the effectiveness of the system, despite the fact that the tender has been virtually completed and a temporary contractor has been declared a scheme involving AKTOR, Intrakat, Intrasoft and Italian Autostrade Tech. .

According to the same information, the dual mode of operation of the system is a matter of great concern, as in no other country does it operate with corresponding specifications.

Final decisions on the project will not be made before the end of the month, as appeals filed by the two candidates who were considered in the final stage of the competition are expected to be discussed on September 23.

The specification of the project stipulates that private vehicles will be monitored by cameras and will be automatically identified by their registration plates when entering and exiting the road network.

Commercial vehicles should install a device that will allow them to track and record their position and route with the help of satellites.

In the event of a failure to identify a IX license plate, the system will automatically contact the Traffic Services to intervene to identify the vehicle. Drivers will pay with a special card or mobile app upon leaving the motorway.

The reactions of the banks
The competition for the electronic toll-based charging system had raised serious concern with the banks that financed the construction of the large concession roads.

As economistas had revealed, banks in letters to the Ministry of Infrastructure last February had asked for details of the electronic toll system and possible impacts on road axle revenue.

The banks emphasized in the letters that any changes to road concessions would require the approval of all parties involved, including the Parliament and the European Commission.

However, the banks' call for dialogue was ignored by former Minister Christos Spirtz, who never responded to the letters.

However, the opinions of executives in the construction industry are divided as to whether the electronic system can operate to the specifications set out in the recently concluded competition.

If the Ministry of Infrastructure decides to cancel the electronic toll system and auction the project again with new specifications, it is expected - albeit temporarily - that the issue of interoperability of transceivers of different road axes will be brought to the fore.

Although a common system called GRITS (Greece Interoperable Tolling Systems) has been operating for several years, enabling drivers to use a transceiver on different highways, not all concessionaires have been included.

Even those who participate in GRITS (Attiki Odos, Olympia Odos, Aegean Motorway, Rio-Antirio Bridge, Morea Motorway) and who use a common transceiver, have not been able to agree on practical issues to facilitate the drivers. For example, drivers with Attica transceivers cannot "charge" them with tolls at the toll stations of other companies participating in the common system.

Source:
https://www.economistas.gr/oikonomia/19554_pros-akyrosi-ilektroniko-systima-diodion


----------



## lampsakos21

The pioneering method of mileage toll is expected to be implemented by Olympia Road from 2020.
Vehicle owners will be smiling(???!!!!c.c. the newsportal says that , not me) at the mileage the company is expected to apply by 2020 on the Corinth-Patras road. In particular, the management of the company is expected to apply the hybrid toll charging system from the spring of next year with the sole requirement of the existence and use of the electronic transceiver (e-pass).

According to the plan, the driver will be charged at the entrance to the road, paying the full price for a mile, but in the event of an early exit the system will recognize it and credit the difference to the owner of the transceiver. In essence, the new charging system will greatly benefit car owners who enter the motorway and use it to drive to the next exit so their charge is higher than drivers using the road network for many kilometers paying the same fee.

However, the Olympia Odos mileage plan was unveiled by Panagiotis Papanikola, the company's chief executive, during a guided tour of the Rio-Antirio Bridge.

The company intends in the coming years to make it easier to use a payment card, with machines located outside the toll booths that allow for contactless transactions.
Source:
https://www.newsauto.gr/news/se-pia-diodia-ke-apo-pote-tha-efarmosti-chiliometriki-chreosi/


----------



## sponge_bob

Why could they not simply add transponders (tag readers) at toll plazas, that is what everyone else does. If they wanted to toll a previously free section they could use cameras as there are no plazas there.


----------



## lampsakos21

*Critical period of final decisions for the future tract of Olympia Odos atra-Pyrgos*

In… Brussels goes the Patras-Pyrgos highway as the Minister of Infrastructure, Costas Karamanlis, makes a crucial journey to break the Gordian link with the implementation of the axis.

A negative factor in his journey is that changing the leadership of the European Commission also attracts posts. However, according to information from ypodomes.com, Competition Policy Officer Margrette Westerger remains in her position.

For its part, the Ministry has made it known that it is examining all scenarios, including that for the continuation of signed contracts. It is a difficult equation to think that out of the 8 contractors, the 5 that have started are creating a highway that covers the borders of Achaia. The part of Ilia that has been signed is in the middle of contractions that are blocked and as a result the whole project is considered problematic.

Why; Not even the road reaches Pyrgos, which is what is at stake (and up to Ancient Olympia to justify the title of "Olympia Road") and there is the fact that if the whole project is not completed in 2023, then the country it is in danger of requiring a full refund to the EU for the construction of the motorway.

So the problem is not the five signatures, it's the fact that the other three actually undermine the future of the whole freeway. So here comes the desire of the Ministry to solve a puzzle with a difficult equation.

*THE SOLUTIONS AND SCENARIOS*
According to the Ministry's sources, the solutions are specific: either to patrol the Patras-tower on Olympia Street, to compensate the current contractors and renegotiate as a single contractor, or to move the contractors.

All scenarios have as their main source of trouble the time it takes. The scenario of giving the work the concession is difficult and time consuming, in every respect. Compensation and repatriation does not guarantee completion of the project on time. The continuation of subcontracting involves, as we said, the risk that the project in 2023 may be half-finished and depending on the performance of the contractors, otherwise each subcontractor.

Let's not forget the "find" of 50,000 tons of waste in one of the contractors who immediately claimed. Also, as the same sources report, a major disadvantage of "salamiising" the project is that it is extremely difficult to supervise the work.

The solution that the Ministry is called upon to find is that the whole project will be finally secured. Market players, however, point out that, as the competition evolved, it essentially prescribes a difficult construction period if the contractors are selected to continue.

For those who end up claiming "let's start the 5 contractors and see for the rest" let's remember that funding is all about the project, not part of it. The Solomon Islands solution is being sought and it seems to be passing through Brussels.

Source in Greek :
https://ypodomes.com/giati-einai-grifos-to-patra-pyrgos-kai-giati-prepei-na-lythei-synolika/


----------



## lampsakos21

*New details about the current Toll system in Greece plus new obstacles for the new toll system :*

In uncharted waters it seems that the famous competition for electronic tolls has entered. The project, which the previous leadership of the Ministry of Infrastructure had promoted as a pioneering new satellite-electronic toll system, is in total dispute. Ministry, participants, concessions do not seem particularly positive about the idea of ​​implementing it.

Sources from the Ministry of Infrastructure say it is a system that has not been implemented anywhere that can mean it. They even describe him as "extremely problematic" and clumsy.

*APPEAL TO MYTILINEOS*
The fact is that the concessionaires have not accepted it on the one hand because it provides for a special fund for the collection of tolls after their 'division'. Mytilineos, one of the finalists, has appealed to the CoE in the tender process.

The main object of the appeal was to challenge the way in which the technical offer was evaluated, noting that it (Mytileneos) was offered at a price of € 70m cheaper but not preferred. It should be reminded that the AKTOR-INTRACAT consortium is the bidder. The appeal will be heard on September 23 and the decision may also decide the future of the competition.

The competition for which the concessionaires were particularly skeptical at the outset of the procedure gives them reasons to challenge it. The concessions need to be amended in their entirety before they can be implemented, which is not so easy. They will also have to be re-registered by both the banks and the relevant directorates of the Commission, which is another time consuming process.

*FINANCING;*
Another point that the Ministry is concerned about is that even if the process finally "steps in", the money will be found. The EUR 400 million required under the notice is by using the RPI when the total RIP per year is significantly lower. This would mean that even its implementation would take several years to absorb such a large amount of money.

In any case, what is considered critical in the field of tolls by the Ministry is interoperability and proportionality in charging, which is the case in almost all European countries.

In a recent demographic mission, Panagiotis Papanikolas, CEO of Gefyra SA and Olympia Odos but also VINCI's General Manager in Greece noted that he disagreed with the solution to the electronic tolls chosen by his former political leadership and minister. its cancellation. He argued, however, that the most decisive step would be the introduction of interoperability and the use of only one e-pass machine.

OLYMPIA ROAD DEVELOPS HIS OWN TOLL HYBRID SYSTEM
Another element that points to the question of the existence of an electronic toll competition is the case of Olympia Road going one step further.

According to sources in the concession, a "hybrid toll" system is under development that promises to operate an analog toll system. *This is a debit and credit system that will only apply to those with an Olympia Road e-pass.*

The logic is simple: the e-pass user will enter the highway and will be billed normally at toll stations. When he leaves, he will calculate the miles he has not used (until the next toll station) and the amount he will "return" to his account.

For its part, Olympia Street sees a "fair" charging system that introduces toll-free proportionality without investing large funds.

It is worth noting here that, as secure sources at ypodomes.com report, the possibility of developing hybrid tolls is provided by the 2013 Olympics Road Convention.

This also makes it possible to make the first concession that goes ahead with this step and which if implemented and succeeds will be a benchmark for the rest of the freeways.

Source in greek :
https://ypodomes.com/ilektronika-diodia-yvridiko-systima-i-olympia-odos-sto-ste-o-diagonismos/


----------



## lampsakos21

*[GR] Greece | road infrastructure • Ελληνικοί Αυτοκινητόδρομοι*

*Director of Nea Odos , Kentriki Odos and Ionia Odos announces that the future expansions of Ionia Odos are on the table and ready to be build *

A very interesting article for the special edition of the Peloponnese newspaper for the 7th Western Greece Development Conference, wrote Stelios Penteroudakis, Managing Director of New and Central Roads.

He notes that with the completion of the Ionian Road, the road map of Greece has changed. But he stressed that he is waiting for new projects such as the connection to Agrinio, the extension to Kakavia, the connection to the port of Astakos and the city of Philippiada.

More specifically, the article on the New Road leader states the following:
The Ionian Road is much more than 196 kilometers of modern, safe highway. It is a breath-taking project that has come to meet a demand of years, to lift Epirus out of isolation, to connect all of Western Greece and become a reference point for the future.

It is a highway completely rebuilt, in an environment with particular geological conditions, intense terrain and high geotechnical challenges. It is a project that crosses two regions and four prefectures, ten municipalities and leads not only the West but also the whole of Greece to development today and in the future.

With the completion of the Ionian Road, the road map of Western Greece changed. It is characteristic that today, the journey from the journey from Antirrio to Ioannina has turned into a safe, comfortable 1 hour 40 minute journey. A route that offers a new driving experience, with a focus on road safety and quality service.

Road safety is an equation of many factors
Road safety is an equation of many factors. The vehicle and its condition, the weather and traffic conditions, the condition of the motorway and of course the driver play a key role. The Ionian Street is a modern highway built to the highest standards in the world. Special emphasis was placed on geometric design, traffic studies and insurance marking studies.

In addition, New Road, the company responsible for the construction, maintenance and operation of the Ionian Road, has designed and offers to every driver using the Ionian Road a set of road safety and quality services, such as a four-digit emergency number, 24-hour Walk Road Safety, Traffic Management Center and Special Tunnel Traffic Management Centers, SOS phones, free road assistance, but also customer service telephone, motorist service stations (SEA), temporary parking spaces parking with personal hygiene facilities etc.

All of the above lead to 5 times lower accident rates than those on other road networks, and accidents are reduced by up to 65%. From the safety point of view, the economic and social contribution of the Ionian Railway alone should be valued at over € 500 million over the entire concession period.

At the same time, the motorway contributes directly and decisively to the development of the region, as well as over 250 new jobs, and its total economic and social contribution is estimated to exceed 3 billion. EUR for the whole duration of the concession.

Looking forward to the future with optimism, we look forward to taking the initiative to move to the new era of projects that will complement the Ionian Road, accelerating further development.
*
These projects include:*
- *The connection of Port Astakos to the Ionian Road *via a modern 25 km motorway from Saint Elias Junction to Astakos Port. For this project, there is a design concept and we are open to discuss co-financing terms.

*- Connecting with Albania*, via the Ionian Highway from Egnatia Intersection to the Kakavia 70km border station. There are definitive studies for this project from the Epirus Region and the project is mature for construction.

- *The connection of the town of Agrinio with the Ionian Road* to the Angelokastro Intersection, about 20 km long, for which there is a design, is a request by the residents of Agrinio and we are open about the terms of co-financing.

- *Filipiada Bypass and its connection Ionian Road to Preveza,* 5 km long. There are studies and the project is ripe for construction.

Vision and mood are there. So are the conditions. Everything else is a matter of time.


----------



## kostas97

^Check out that "Lobster port", lmao (it means the Astakos port, and astakos means lobster, it's a toponym however)


----------



## lampsakos21

*The projects that the current and future governments have to deal with for the next two decades (2024-2037)*

Thirty-two major road and rail projects will occupy the country by 2037, according to the Ministry of Culture's National Strategic Transport Plan.

Accordingly, 20 major road projects and 12 railways will have to be implemented gradually.

On the road works the Lamia-Itea-Antirrio road axis stands out, our well-known "diagonal".


In addition, the one-lane increase on the Athens-Thessaloniki highway in the Schimatari-Lamia section, the Elefsina-Yliki highway becoming the most "desirable" project, and ND was flagged in the recent presentation of infrastructure works) and Ioannina -Kakavia and Lamia-Itea-Antirrio.

On the contrary, from the list of projects that follow, there is no Delphi connection to Itea with the highway.

A national team of Greek and foreign scientists (Egis Partnership, TiEG EEIG, SYSTEMA) has been involved in the preparation of the National Transport Plan, under the close cooperation and supervision of an experienced scientific staff of the Ministry of Infrastructure and Transport specifically selected for this purpose.

The National Strategic Transport Plan, set for 2037 and an intermediate station in 2027, deals with the analysis of the needs of the entire transport sector (road, rail, air, maritime) through the collection of appropriate data, taking into account environmental and socio-political factors. . It also includes the development of the necessary supportive planning tools (traffic model, cost-benefit model, online database) to be used as a decision support tool for future policy making, investment planning and planning preparation.

A fully operational Strategic Planning Unit at the Ministry of Infrastructure and Transport is also being prepared to support the needs of the National Strategic Plan on a permanent basis.

Finally, the National Transport Plan will determine the transport strategy for the next 20 years and support the economic development of Greece. In addition, it will identify the main actions likely to be supported by International Financial Institutions, in particular the European Union (EU) and the European Investment Bank (EIB). Therefore, it is necessary to develop a compact and technically sound strategy, acceptable and approved by all interested parties.

The projects included in the National Transport Plan are:

*Upgrade or construction of new highways *
*Construction of a new highway Elefsina - Thebes - Yliki.*
*Increase of capacity of the existing A1 motorway, south of Schimatari (junction with A11) - Lamia (ITS and other traffic management tools)*.
*Increase the capacity of the existing A / W A8, Elefsina - Corinth section *(node ​​with A7) (ITS and other traffic management tools).
*Upgrading of Pyrgos - Kalo Nero - Tsakona *road axis (extension of A5).

Road works in Attica *(Markopoulou road bypass and also finishing of A64 from Pikermi to Rafina,* *Markopoulo-Lavrio section upgrade*, *Sounio-Lavrio road section and extension of Kimi Avenue to A1).*
*New Ioannina - Kakavia motorway - border with Albania (north A5).*
*Upgrade of the A27, north of the border with Northern Macedonia (Ptolemais - Florina)*.
*Upgrading of A1, northern border to Northern Macedonia (Halastra - Polykastro).*
*Road upgrading*(New design -no Highways just expressways or big 1x1 roads ): 
Road upgrading *Thessaloniki - Chalkidona - Giannitsa - Mavrovouni*.(expressway(2x2 or large 1x1 road)
Road safety improvements on Crete road axes (*NOAK Tympaki - Ierapetra, Heraklion - Agioi Deka, Vertical axis Pachia Ammos - Ierapetra*).
*Xanthi - Echinos - Dimari - border with Bulgaria.*
Road axis upgrade:* Igoumenitsa - Sagiada - Mavromati / Border with Albania.*
*Upgrading of Lamia - Amfissa - Itea - Antirrio* section.(even though it has the potential to become a new highway they prefer to be large 1x1 road with future highway upgrade if the ADTT is going to be better .
*Improvement of road connections between Astakos and Agrinio with the A5 / A5 (Ionian Road).with the september 2019 they are going to be highways*
*New road link Preveza - A / W A5* (Ionian Street).
*Upgrading of Igoumenitsa - Parga - Preveza *road axis.
*Upgrading of North and South Evia* road axes.
*Upgrading of BOAK to the east (Agios Nikolaos - Sitia) and the west (Kissamos - Chania).*
*Upgrading of Kalamata - Rizomilos - Pylos road section*.
Rehabilitation / reconstruction of degraded roads (approximately 1,000 km of highways and provinces).
Source in greek:
https://www.fokidanews.gr/49021/αρχή-του-τέλους-της-απομόνωσης-της-φωκ/


----------



## lampsakos21

It is very weird that this thread has been so inactve lately while there were many changes and news regarding many projects
Any way with all those news i would like to add some few updates. 
Regarding the Agrinio-Ionia Odos Expressway/Highway , i would like to add one picture with the actual feasability study that occured few months ago 










*The company has prepared a free study of the connection of Agrinio with the Ionian Road - What it provides*

Attached to this press release are supervisory diagrams with the outline of the project and the typical cross-sections of the road axes.

A donation in support of the Greek State for the Transportation Study of the Project "Agrinio Junction Road & Agrinio Ring Road" is provided by RACE Engineering Consultants. The news of the grant of study concession had been made known by the Minister of Infrastructure Chr. Spirtz during his recent appearance in Patras for the Regional Conference. An important development and of course a commendable private initiative.

In particular, RACE Engineering Consultants, in the context of implementing its Corporate Social Responsibility policy, has taken the initiative, financed and prepared the Traffic Study of the road connection of the town of Agrinio with the Ionian Motorway.
The study is being donated to the Greek State for proper use in the context of the national effort to rebuild the country's transport infrastructure, according to a company announcement.
Race Managing Partner Christos Rados said: "The technical world of the country has to find new ways for the private sector to work with public bodies to create value for our national economy.
It is rather obvious that the interests of the stakeholders - private and public - in the market for infrastructure are interdependent. Success for the national economy can only come when a virtuous cycle of value creation is created for our society, our employees, our customers, and our corporate shareholders - in this order.
I was born, raised and went to school in Agrinio, my childhood memories are from Agrinio, my childhood friends and much of my family live in Agrinio. I'm glad I was able to offer something back to our local community that has offered me so much. "
The town of Agrinio is connected to the Ionian Road by a closed highway with a separate traffic lane with two lanes per direction. The 13.4 Km connector terminates at the new proposed 6.8 Km Agrinio Township Circular Road.
The proposed solution reduces travel time between Agrinio-Rio by 12min and fundamentally improves road traffic safety. It is estimated that the benefits to the local and national economy will depreciate the construction investment of the project (including the expropriation cost) within 7 years of its operation.
The project's construction budget is estimated at 77m euros, with the required expropriations amounting to approximately 1,400 acres.
The project design team was led by Dionysia Rappou, Project Manager and Costas Paslis, Planning Engineer, who were staffed by Transport and Hydraulic Engineers, S. Sakka, A. Douma, Th. Rados, A. Kakala and H.Kakala.
To complete the design effort, the study team invested in 2,100 man-hours of engineering work for the period from March 2017 to November 2017.

*What the study envisages:*









The national planning of the recently completed August 2017 Ionian Road concession road project did not provide for the connection of the wider Agrinio area, with an area with a population exceeding 120,000 inhabitants. What the study envisages:
Three alternatives for road connectivity were examined through the following existing Ionian Highway Nodes: Kefalovrysos Substation, Angelokastro Substation and Kouvaras Substation
The connection through Angel Angel Casino was selected using the Value Engineering methodology of the international organization SAVE (Society of American Value Engineers), which gave the highest functionality index
to Cost (Value = Functions / Cost).
The town of Agrinio is connected to the Ionian Road by a closed highway (connector) with a separate traffic deck which carries two lanes of traffic per direction. The 13.4 Km connector terminates at the new proposed 6.8 Km Agrinio Township Circular Road.
In particular, the design of the connecting motorway provides for the construction of:
• A level node in the area planned for the new Agrinio Industrial Park
• 5 Round Nodes (Round about)
• 3 Upper Crossings
• 5 Downstairs
• 4 Bridges
• 14 Boxed Canals
• Reconstruction and construction of a new local road network of vertical and sidewalks
• Rehabilitation of the Irrigation Network at 4.5 Km.
The connecting motorway ends at the new Ring Road of the Agrinio complex and connects to it via a roundabout. The design of the new suburb has taken into account the Agrinio General Urban Plan, providing for two lanes per direction and construction:
• 4 Round Nodes (Round about)
• 2 Bridges
• 1 Overpass
• 2 Downstairs
• 4 Boxed Canals
• Reconstruction and construction of a new local road network of vertical and sidewalks of full length
• The construction of a 3 Km bike path.
The design has taken into account the comments of stakeholders such as the Municipal Authority and local authorities, with particular attention being paid to protecting the sensitive natural ecosystem of Lake Lysimachia and Dimikos river

Following are the diagrams with the outline of the project and the typical cross sections of the road axes.


----------



## lampsakos21

does anybody know why i can't upload any pictures' links from imgur or lightshot, here ?


----------



## lampsakos21

*NATIONAL TRANSPORT PLAN FOR GREECE . till year 2037 *










*Blue* Highway
*Green* Expressway( 2x2 with hard shoulder or upgraded national roads 1x1 wide with emergency line per each direction with eventual new pathway )


----------



## roaddor

^^
Good planning, especially if the road Lamia-Antirrio is built as the green colour indicates. I guess Tsakona-Kalo Nero could become part of A7. 
Nimphea BCP is good to be broadened and opened for vehicles up to 12 tons. A third lane will also be necessary there for the uphill from Komotini to Nimphea. This BCP will play a major role for the whole northern Aegean Sea. 

How is the new road from Dimario planned to bypass Xanthi and join A2, from the east or west of the town?


----------



## nastyathenian

No, it is not a good planning, since the busiest freeway section in the country is missing (I won't say where it is to see if you can guess):










https://www.onlarissa.gr/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/2735366-770x405.jpg

There have been proposals to upgrade it to 5+5+ emergency lane, but planners seem to prefer public transport for big cities!


----------



## roaddor

This could be only Athens... somewhere to the north on the outskirts. 
I doubt Evia island will have enough traffic for the proposed expressways, except the bypass of Chalkida. Even 2x(1+e) is not necessary. Sure money could be spent somewhere else.

By the way, there will be a tunnel connecting Salamina and Perama. But will there be a bridge on the other side from Steno to the mainland and Megara/A8?


----------



## lampsakos21

roaddor said:


> This could be only Athens... somewhere to the north on the outskirts.
> I doubt Evia island will have enough traffic for the proposed expressways, except the bypass of Chalkida. Even 2x(1+e) is not necessary. Sure money could be spent somewhere else.
> 
> By the way, there will be a tunnel connecting Salamina and Perama. But will there be a bridge on the other side from Steno to the mainland and Megara/A8?


The pictures are from the sourcefull A1 section of Kifisia-Faliro freeway. Every day , during the nday and night rush hours or during the big Holidays is always very saturated with traffic . doing an extra line is not going to save it because some of the reasons behind that is the fact that many people choose thsi road is the lack of similar freeways within the urban web of Athens plus some concrete peripheral roads. Secondly is the fact that a similar freeway is with tolls( 2,85 €) (Attiki Odos) and many people try to avoid it in order to get to their destination and use insetad the free way till they can get into the local residential areas ,where the roads are very strict and full of traffic lights and queues.Third reason is the lack of a concrete transport masterplanning with only limited solutions for the local population like limited courses of urban buses , 3 lines of metro railway plus one surface railway that has medium to low numbers of daily trips. (Athens has a population between 5 million to 6 million habitants without considering the people that transit on daily basis) .For Evia , even though i have some thoughts and hopes for that Island( the second largest natural island after Crete ( Peloponissos is artificialy made island ) it is still very premature to say how is it goin to be.Around the late 90s there was the thought to construct the A11 highway of that island especially for the southern part and for Kimi because they wanted to make Karistos and Kimi as harbours for the northern Aegean and the Kiklades islands but it was abandoned. For now as i see it ,despite the fact that Evia is almost 5/7 of the surface of teh Island of Crete , it has very little population and it has so much potential turistically speaking with high mountains and very beautiful beaches and islands , it will have for at leat the next 20 years there same fate ... abandoned and very slow progress and the road in question will be just a redesigned and rebuilt old road in 2x1 standards.The road currently is very very bad in terms of design and pavement quality and is a shame that such a beautiful island with such a big potential , due to its strategic place on the map ,has to be like that


----------



## roaddor

Athens is indeed congested and has the problems of every large city. But it could be much worse. Speaking about touristic potential, Evia is definitely there. Probably in summer there are a lot of tourists, even outside Europe. 
I would also pay attention to another place, namely Mangana in northern Greece. It is a hidden gem and will be visited a lot from Greece east of Thessaloniki, Serbia, N.Macedonia, Romania, even Turkey. And of course from Bulgaria all year round. Greece knows how to do business with such assets and if developed, this place will be a true magnet.


----------



## lampsakos21

peripherical road of Chalkida city 








F.S.


----------



## ariskop

nastyathenian said:


> No, it is not a good planning, since the busiest freeway section in the country is missing (I won't say where it is to see if you can guess):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.onlarissa.gr/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/2735366-770x405.jpg
> 
> There have been proposals to upgrade it to 5+5+ emergency lane, but planners seem to prefer public transport for big cities!


Transport infrastructures of urban Athens & Thessaloniki area were out of scope of this study.


----------



## roaddor

Hopefully the operator of A3 makes a video of the motorway north of Lamia. It will be interesting to see the progress.


----------



## belerophon

lampsakos21 said:


> *NATIONAL TRANSPORT PLAN FOR GREECE . till year 2037 *


Can you provide a Link source for better quality?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There is a special website which is partially in English: http://nationaltransportplan.gr

This PDF contains the map at page 49: http://nationaltransportplan.gr/el/το-εθνικό-στρατηγικό-σχέδιο-μεταφορώ/


----------



## kostas97

Photos from the construction of the Lamia-Xyniada section of the Central Greece Motorway (A3/Ε65) which admittedly goes very well and might be delivered 6 months earlier than the original deadline of mid to late 2021.


























And the article of lamianow (in Greek) that writes a few words for this section as well as some information about the overall construction progress.


----------



## Uppsala

^^
This looks very good! They are working ambitiously to expand the motorways in Greece.

But do they never renovate the older motorways? The A1/E75 from Chalástra to the NMK-border was of course a good motorway when it was new in 1973. But today it would need to be refurbished. Mainly new asphalt, but other things like old lighting would need to be reviewed there.

It is not so in Greece that they are just building new motorways, but then do no work to renovate the old ones?


----------



## AθΕνΙαΝ

The plan is for Egnatia Odos to be privatized, with the new concessionaire having the obligation to upgrade the section you mentioned. There are some steps to be done first, like licensing of tunnels that were built more than 20 years ago and the completion of toll booths.


----------



## kostas97

Uppsala said:


> ^^
> This looks very good! They are working ambitiously to expand the motorways in Greece.
> 
> But do they never renovate the older motorways? The A1/E75 from Chalástra to the NMK-border was of course a good motorway when it was new in 1973. But today it would need to be refurbished. Mainly new asphalt, but other things like old lighting would need to be reviewed there.
> 
> It is not so in Greece that they are just building new motorways, but then do no work to renovate the old ones?


This is not the only section in need of heavy maintenance.....also the section after the A2/A1 I/C (Kleidi-Chalastra-Thessaloniki) is in poor condition, with old signs and bad quality asphalt, and the same rule also applies in the Egnatia Odos motorway (A2) because it is not privatized.....as you understand, roads that do not belong to private companies do not get any good kind of maintenance-unfortunatelly-and that's why the situation only gets worse.....if you want to see that, check this video at 4hrs 7min until 4hrs 9 min and you will easily spot the difference


----------



## roaddor

Great news from A3. I do hope Terna makes its move and enters seriously the Bulgarian market from 2021. There are some badly needed motorways which can be done on concession and the Greek experience will be invaluable in this regard. Some legislation steps are necessary but mostly a political will to start a new era in the motorways construction. This also has a very important implication i.e. will gradually put an end to the crappy maintenance by the state.


----------



## Uppsala

kostas97 said:


> This is not the only section in need of heavy maintenance.....also the section after the A2/A1 I/C (Kleidi-Chalastra-Thessaloniki) is in poor condition, with old signs and bad quality asphalt, and the same rule also applies in the Egnatia Odos motorway (A2) because it is not privatized.....as you understand, roads that do not belong to private companies do not get any good kind of maintenance-unfortunatelly-and that's why the situation only gets worse.....if you want to see that, check this video at 4hrs 7min until 4hrs 9 min and you will easily spot the difference



Thanks! That video confirms my view of the maintenance of the Greek motorways, unfortunately.

Unfortunately, many seem to have been built as good motorways for their time, but not modernized or maintained since they were built.

I find it strange that in several places on the motorways in Greece, signs have not even been replaced. In most countries in Europe the sign standard is updated. Either the signs are changed, or the signs are supplemented to meet modern standards. But in Greece, there are modern signs on the new motorways and old signs on the old motorways. If you go on the A1/E75 from Chalástra to the NMK border or on the E75/E90-A1/A2 Kleidi-Chalástra-Thessaloniki, the old signs have a standard that looks like the 1970s.

Here I can't help but compare a little. If you go from Belgrade to Thessaloniki then it is the modern motorway standard all the way through Serbia and Northern Macedonia. And both Serbia and Northern Macedonia have modern signposting standards on all their motorways today. And this whole stretch of road in both Serbia and Northern Macedonia has nice modern signs with exit numbers and everything. They show what time it is and signposts as motorways are signposted to modern standards in Europe. But after the NMK/GR-border, that changes. The motorway turns into a hard-worn motorway from the 1970s. And even the signs from the 1970s remain. There will be a strong contrast here.

Here's how I think:
Greece is expanding with new motorways in a good way. They ensure that new motorways reach better and better in Greece. It is good. The nice thing is that even Sparta can now be reached by motorway and has a motorway connection to Athens. This is nice 

But maintenance on the old motorways is lacking. So I think they could now wait to build more new motorways. To spend the money and resources on maintaining and renovating the older motorways, so the standard of these will be equivalent to the new ones.


----------



## AθΕνΙαΝ

Uppsala said:


> If you go from Belgrade to Thessaloniki then it is the modern motorway standard all the way through Serbia and Northern Macedonia. And both Serbia and Northern Macedonia have modern signposting standards on all their motorways today. And this whole stretch of road in both Serbia and Northern Macedonia has nice modern signs with exit numbers and everything. They show what time it is and signposts as motorways are signposted to modern standards in Europe. But after the NMK/GR-border, that changes. The motorway turns into a hard-worn motorway from the 1970s...
> 
> But maintenance on the old motorways is lacking. So I think they could now wait to build more new motorways. To spend the money and resources on maintaining and renovating the older motorways, so the standard of these will be equivalent to the new ones.


This is not a matter of old _vs_ new motorways but private _vs_ state-owned. The only bad parts of motorway in Greece belong to Egnatia Odos, a state-owned company, therefore maintainance is scarce.

The oldest stretch of motorway in Greece,* Athens-Lamia (A1)*, is run and maintained by a private company and is up to standard.

Secondly, I should point out that *Chalastra - Evzonoi* is for the most part an expressway and not a motorway, so you are comparing two different things. The privatization of Egnatia Odos will mean upgrade of this section and also construction of much needed Rest Areas which, as of today, are practically inexistent.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Today: Messinia, Peloponnese


----------



## kostas97

Uppsala said:


> Thanks! That video confirms my view of the maintenance of the Greek motorways, unfortunately.
> 
> Unfortunately, many seem to have been built as good motorways for their time, but not modernized or maintained since they were built.
> 
> I find it strange that in several places on the motorways in Greece, signs have not even been replaced. In most countries in Europe the sign standard is updated. Either the signs are changed, or the signs are supplemented to meet modern standards. But in Greece, there are modern signs on the new motorways and old signs on the old motorways. If you go on the A1/E75 from Chalástra to the NMK border or on the E75/E90-A1/A2 Kleidi-Chalástra-Thessaloniki, the old signs have a standard that looks like the 1970s.
> 
> Here I can't help but compare a little. If you go from Belgrade to Thessaloniki then it is the modern motorway standard all the way through Serbia and Northern Macedonia. And both Serbia and Northern Macedonia have modern signposting standards on all their motorways today. And this whole stretch of road in both Serbia and Northern Macedonia has nice modern signs with exit numbers and everything. They show what time it is and signposts as motorways are signposted to modern standards in Europe. But after the NMK/GR-border, that changes. The motorway turns into a hard-worn motorway from the 1970s. And even the signs from the 1970s remain. There will be a strong contrast here.
> 
> Here's how I think:
> Greece is expanding with new motorways in a good way. They ensure that new motorways reach better and better in Greece. It is good. The nice thing is that even Sparta can now be reached by motorway and has a motorway connection to Athens. This is nice
> 
> But maintenance on the old motorways is lacking. So I think they could now wait to build more new motorways. To spend the money and resources on maintaining and renovating the older motorways, so the standard of these will be equivalent to the new ones.





AθΕνΙαΝ;164311634 said:


> This is not a matter of old _vs_ new motorways but private _vs_ state-owned. The only bad parts of motorway in Greece belong to Egnatia Odos, a state-owned company, therefore maintainance is scarce.
> 
> The oldest stretch of motorway in Greece,* Athens-Lamia (A1)*, is run and maintained by a private company and is up to standard.
> 
> Secondly, I should point out that *Chalastra - Evzonoi* is for the most part an expressway and not a motorway, so you are comparing two different things. The privatization of Egnatia Odos will mean upgrade of this section and also construction of much needed Rest Areas which, as of today, are practically inexistent.


Exactly, that is the case in Greek motorways, but it does not stop here.

The A1 which belongs to three private companies is very diiferent in parts, not quite in asphalt quality but in terms of signs.....From Athens to Lamia (section belonging to Nea Odos S.A., which is also responsible for the A5/Ionia Odos) the signs have the old design and the motorway is designated with the number "1" rather than "A1", then from Lamia to Raches (section belonging to Kentriki Odos S.A., which is also responsible for the aforementioned A3/Central Greece motorway) the signs are normal but the wrong numbering continues, and in the last-but not least-section from Raches to the A2/A1 I/C (section belonging to Aftokinitodromos Aigaiou S.A.), things are somehow.....complicated, as there is a combination of up-to-standard signs and old signs.

I am referring to this road mostly because this is the oldest motorway of Greece yet one of the most important (if not THE most important) and here lies the issue that started everything....apart from improving the road surface and the safety standards (which the private companies have done in a high degree) maintenance includes replacing the signs as well and bring them up to the current standards.....this has happened throughout the A8/Olympia Odos (Athens - Patra), especilally in its first section built in the 90's, but not in the A1...but the A2 and the aforementioned section of the A1 are the main examples of how differently private companies and the public sector manage the country's roads.


----------



## Uppsala

AθΕνΙαΝ;164311634 said:


> This is not a matter of old _vs_ new motorways but private _vs_ state-owned. The only bad parts of motorway in Greece belong to Egnatia Odos, a state-owned company, therefore maintainance is scarce.
> 
> The oldest stretch of motorway in Greece,* Athens-Lamia (A1)*, is run and maintained by a private company and is up to standard.
> 
> Secondly, I should point out that *Chalastra - Evzonoi* is for the most part an expressway and not a motorway, so you are comparing two different things. The privatization of Egnatia Odos will mean upgrade of this section and also construction of much needed Rest Areas which, as of today, are practically inexistent.




Between Polýkastro and NMK-border is the motorway for real. Then it is an expressway between Polýkastro and Chalástra. But this is part of A1 and also the part between Polýkastro and Chalástra is called A1. It is thus included in the Greek motorway network. This part is already built from the beginning when it was opened as adapted to easily be converted to 2+2, ie to proper motorway.

But what I mainly think about is that in some sections, mainly motorways in the north, including the Chalástra-NMK-border, but also A1 and A2 near Thessaloniki is that there are so old signs. Although money is missing from the Greek state for the upgrading of motorways owned by the Greek state, at least the signs should be updated. But this has not happened on these old motorways.

But what do the plans for the A1/E75 Chalástra-NMK-border look like? Are there plans for upgrading?


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

This endless complaining about the signs is impressive, this must be going on for years in this thread.


----------



## Uppsala

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> This endless complaining about the signs is impressive, this must be going on for years in this thread.



Which is probably due to the unusual in that, on Greek motorways, there are actually unusually old signs left. In addition, these are in stark contrast to the modern signs on the motorways of Serbia and Northern Macedonia. So traffic coming from the north compares there, also usually involuntarily.




kostas97 said:


> Exactly, that is the case in Greek motorways, but it does not stop here.
> 
> The A1 which belongs to three private companies is very diiferent in parts, not quite in asphalt quality but in terms of signs.....From Athens to Lamia (section belonging to Nea Odos S.A., which is also responsible for the A5/Ionia Odos) the signs have the old design and the motorway is designated with the number "1" rather than "A1", then from Lamia to Raches (section belonging to Kentriki Odos S.A., which is also responsible for the aforementioned A3/Central Greece motorway) the signs are normal but the wrong numbering continues, and in the last-but not least-section from Raches to the A2/A1 I/C (section belonging to Aftokinitodromos Aigaiou S.A.), things are somehow.....complicated, as there is a combination of up-to-standard signs and old signs.
> 
> I am referring to this road mostly because this is the oldest motorway of Greece yet one of the most important (if not THE most important) and here lies the issue that started everything....apart from improving the road surface and the safety standards (which the private companies have done in a high degree) maintenance includes replacing the signs as well and bring them up to the current standards.....this has happened throughout the A8/Olympia Odos (Athens - Patra), especilally in its first section built in the 90's, but not in the A1...but the A2 and the aforementioned section of the A1 are the main examples of how differently private companies and the public sector manage the country's roads.



Here it seems that the Greek state could invest in the signs all the way on the A1/E75 from the NMK-border to Athens. So that it becomes the same standard on the signs all the way between the NMK-border and Athens. If this is done then they have come a long way with the signs.


----------



## kostas97

In addition to the lamianow article mentioned a few posts above, there is some more detailed information about the construction progress of Lamia - Xyniada at the site of Kentriki Odos S.A. (in Greek), according to which 2 km out of the 3 km of the Othrys tunnel have already been excavated, as well as some more information in general.


----------



## AθΕνΙαΝ

Uppsala said:


> Between Polýkastro and NMK border is the motorway for real. Then it is an expressway between Polýkastro and Chalástra. But this is part of A1 and also the part between Polýkastro and Chalástra is called A1. It is thus included in the Greek motorway network. This part is already built from the beginning when it was opened as adapted to easily be converted to 2+2, ie to proper motorway.
> 
> But what I mainly think about is that in some sections, mainly motorways in the north, including the Chalástra-NMK border, but also A1 and A2 near Thessaloniki is that there are so old signs. Although money is missing from the Greek state for the upgrading of motorways owned by the Greek state, at least the signs should be updated. But this has not happened on these old motorways.
> 
> But what do the plans for the A1/E75 Chalástra-NMK border look like? Are there plans for upgrading?


I agree that the signage, in general, is not taken seriously by the state and has always been problematic and incoherent. It's a topic we often discuss in the greek subforum, but in some places there has been improvement. 

As for the Chlastra-NMK border, the plan has always been there for an upgrade to motorway, it just lacked the political will. I'm assuming with the new government going on a privatization spree in the next years, Egnatia Odos SA will be one of them, and this stretch will be upgraded.


----------



## Stavros86

The reasons behind the poor traffic signage practice in Greece are mainly three:
*1*. signage has never been treated, until recently, as a “first class citizen” activity during the planning phases of road works; 
*2*. utilizing signage guidelines (1974 and the supplement of 1992) in situations, like motorways, that never meant to cover;
*3*. lack of official modern and consistent signage guidelines, until very recently for motorways (instituted in 2011); still a draft for the rest of the road network (last draft 2013).


----------



## Manos-GR

Egnatia highway - Polymilos Bridge (section Veroia-Kozani)


----------



## Manos-GR

Egnatia highway - Arachthos bridge (section Metsovo-Ioannina)


----------



## Manos-GR

Naousa intersection (section : Veroia - Edessa)


----------



## Manos-GR

Egnatia highway close to Komotini (heavy cloudy)


----------



## Manos-GR

Egnatia highway close to Kozani (Agios Dimitrios power plant in the back)


----------



## Manos-GR

E-75 Thessaloniki - Athens / Korinos , close to Katerini (Mount Olympus 2917m in the back)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The A1/A3 interchange near Lamia on February 2020 imagery in Google Earth. They built an interchange with a provision for an extension to the west/southwest. But there are huge mountain ranges in that direction.


----------



## Chariton

The Madness!! I doubt that this extension has anything to do with the huge mountain ranges in that direction. The interchange you mention is constructed as an alternative connection for the town of Lamia and the villages that lay south of it on the Spercheios plain. The Bralos interchange is already functioning and connects A1 with GR-27(EO27) that heads to the direction of the huge mountain ranges. There is a plan for an upgrade for the EO27 (by no means as a motorway, but as a single carriageway with 3 lanes in the most difficult mountainous parts) that is going to happen at some point in the very very distant future.


----------



## roaddor

Manos-GR said:


> Naousa intersection (section : Veroia - Edessa)
> 
> View attachment 60185
> View attachment 60183


Is this road completed to Skydra/EO2 as 2x2?


----------



## ariskop

roaddor said:


> Is this road completed to Skydra/EO2 as 2x2?


Unfortunately not and there is no plan for construction in the near future although the sections is designed as 2x2 until Skydra.




Chariton said:


> The Madness!! I doubt that this extension has anything to do with the huge mountain ranges in that direction. The interchange you mention is constructed as an alternative connection for the town of Lamia and the villages that lay south of it on the Spercheios plain. The Bralos interchange is already functioning and connects A1 with GR-27(EO27) that heads to the direction of the huge mountain ranges. There is a plan for an upgrade for the EO27 (by no means as a motorway, but as a single carriageway with 3 lanes in the most difficult mountainous parts) that is going to happen at some point in the very very distant future.


Actually this interchange has been designed and constructed as the starting point of a new highway towards southwest (ending to Patras) in a completely different route to existing GR-27. It will meet existing road somewhere close to the village of Bralos. That’s why you can notice so many ramps, not necessary for a connection with a provincial road.
Honestly, there is no chance to see this highway constructed in future as priorities have been changed and upgrade of existing road is the only option anymore.


----------



## stickedy

Was there not a plan to build a motorway from Lamia to Andirrio in the past?

The EO3 to Bralos is already an exzellent road uphill from A1. Hard to imagine to solve that better as it is already.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

_Update_

Athens Faliron Bay


----------



## Uppsala

Nice! But why is the motorway covered? Should they build something on top? And what will they then build on the covered motorway?


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Yes the will build a park above the road, here are the renders --> Faleron Urban Waterfront Park — Divercity Architects


----------



## sponge_bob

Greek Orthodox Bishop Says Jesus Wants Road Built in Greece - The Pappas Post


Greek Orthodox Metropolitan Germanos of Ilia told his faithful that Jesus Christ sent him a message saying he wanted a new road built.




www.pappaspost.com







> *The Greek Orthodox Metropolitan (Bishop) of Ilia, a region in western Greece, told his faithful that Jesus Christ sent him a message saying he wanted a new road to be built*. In the video, widely shared on social media, Metropolitan Germanos said Jesus responded to him during his nightly prayers.
> 
> The Metropolitan said Jesus asked him to send a message to Greek Prime Minister Kyriakos Mitsotakis, through his minister responsible for roadworks, to complete a highway connecting Patras with Pyrgos, Olympia and Tsakona.
> 
> “I prayed very warmly, especially because of the recent developments,” he said. “And for the first time, I heard Jesus Christ who told me, ‘Germanos, send a message to the prime minister and tell him to order his minister to begin the construction of the Patras-Pyrgos-Olympia-Taskona motorway.


----------



## The Wild Boy

sponge_bob said:


> Greek Orthodox Bishop Says Jesus Wants Road Built in Greece - The Pappas Post
> 
> 
> Greek Orthodox Metropolitan Germanos of Ilia told his faithful that Jesus Christ sent him a message saying he wanted a new road built.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pappaspost.com


Can i see these cities on a map, pinpointed and a route drawn connecting them? Are these cities close to each other, or?


Oh, so this is basically connecting Patras through Olympia, then again connecting on the highway that goes to Kalamata, and Sparti. They could do let's say a cloverleaf interchange, or whatever type of interchanges they use at Greece, and the best place to connect that highway would be at the village Gefyra, where they will have to upgrade the existing interchange, and that will be it. 

Maybe there's a lot of car accidents there, talking about Patras through Olympia, so why Jesus sent him a message??? 


But at the end, will the Greek Government listen from a bishop lol, they probably have better stuff to deal with, unless they really care about such religious stuff.


----------



## Uppsala

I have never ever heard of Jesus being interested in building motorways. So this is the first time I meet such a story.


----------



## stickedy

This extension of A5 to Tsakona is a long planned project, was already in construction than stopped and afair the part to Pyrgos was restarted a while ago(?). However, the plan was to route it over Kalo Nero along the sea and then to Tsakona (This is also why Tsakona interchange is already built motorway-style) and not over Olympia. But since there some major concerns about passing lake Kaiafa, maybe a new route further inland would be a better option.

The orthodox church has huge influence in Greece, so who knows...


----------



## stickedy

.


----------



## theo maniatis

roaddor said:


> What is this fuss regarding the Greek motorway signs all about? These signs are actually very good in Greece.
> 
> Here is an example:
> 
> *Germany*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Greece*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Germany/A5*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Greece/A8*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No big difference. I even don't read the latin script after my third visit in Greece. For more pictures about motorway signs across Europe, check the site below.
> 
> http://www.autobahn-bilder.de/index.html


greek roads look better than german


----------



## ariskop

A progress update video from the southern part of A3 Lamia - Xyniada


----------



## Kumanovari

lampsakos21 said:


> *IONIAN ROAD*
> *Ionia Odos: Officially in the Region of Epirus the implementation for Ioannina-Kakavia*
> A new chapter opens in the field of major projects in the country. With a landmark decision, on July 8, 2020, the Ministry of Infrastructure and Transport decided to transfer to the Epirus Region the responsibility for the maturation and implementation of the project for the northern extension of the Ionian Highway in the section Ioannina-Kakavia.
> It is the first time that the Region undertakes to implement such a large road project in the country. The only similar example we have at the level of major projects, is when the ministry of YPOME in 2016 transferred the responsibility to the Attica Region for the implementation of the Faliro Reconstruction project.
> But here we are in a much higher cost project, which had a difficult history since it was not happy to be implemented in the NSRF 2007-2013 while it was excluded from the projects of the NSRF 2014-2020 resulting in an "orphan project".
> The decision of the Ministry of Infrastructure was not a thunderbolt. As early as last February, ypodomes.com reported that after a meeting between the Governor of Epirus, Alexandros Kachrimanis, and the Minister of Infrastructure and Transport, Costas Karamanlis, it had been agreed to transfer the responsibility to the Region.
> *A new beginning*
> From now on the course is demanding for the Region. According to the document of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, an approved study for the section Ioannina (concession fee) -Kakavia has been received since 14.12.2015. This includes a cost-benefit analysis study according to which "the project is considered marginally appropriate".
> According to officials from the Ministry of Infrastructure and Transport, it is a project with low daily flows and is difficult to finance. However, the Region will "fight" to be able to integrate the project in some funding programs to be able to implement it while there is a belief that with the operation of the upgraded axis will significantly increase vehicle flows.
> This new beginning will start in the fall to further mature the project, technically and administratively. The cost of the project is estimated to reach 350 million euros. How it will be financed will result from the elaboration of the studies. In any case, before 2022 we are not expected to see the project start.
> Ioannina-Kakavia with a length of about 74km, is planned to be upgraded to a closed highway with two lanes per traffic stream and to "button" with the existing axis of the Ionian Road to the Egnatia Odos.
> According to sources close to the issue, what will be attempted, according to ypodomes, is the maturation of the studies and a blending of funding, to conduct an international tender, not as a public project, but as a hybrid concession project in which there will probably be tolls. lower than those in the rest of the country, which reach 0.06 cents per kilometer. An interesting element will be the possible descent of the GEK TERNA group, as such a participation will be translated as a financial qualifier for the project.
> The project is quite ambitious and if it succeeds (because there are several voices claiming that it is a mission impossible), it can become a pilot project for other Regions, while expanding the scope of major projects not only from the central political scene but and from the Regions of the country.
> *Reactions*
> On the issue of granting the implementation of Ioannina-Kakavia, the faction "Horizons of Epirus" was placed, which with its announcement speaks of a project that leaves the central state and the end of a visionary plan.
> In fact, they raise questions about the financing as they claim “Now that the road project of the connection of Ioannina with the border is officially referred to the calendars, the Regional Governor of Epirus is called to prove to us in practice that the 100 million euros he referred to the Regional Council that the Ministry has and where? And that the 50 million which he promised to pay exist, and where?
> Source


The EU can participate financially.


----------



## VITORIA MAN

Almopos said:


> New EUR 370m road PPP to be launched in the fall to improve Thessaloniki's ring road.
> 
> The principal idea of the project is to improve the existing ring road and construct a fly-over with 2 lanes of traffic per direction. Project is to be called "Thessaloniki Flyover"


good idea !!


----------



## lampsakos21

*GRITS: From this November(2020) it can be possible to travel with a transceiver on all highways in the country
























































*

The reality is the interoperability (the so-called GRITS) on the Greek highways as according to information all the concessionaires agreed on a withholding rate ranging below 2% from the toll.

For the driver, the big news is that from next November he will be able to move on all highways in the country using only one transceiver. The highways included in the interoperability program are:

-Attiki Odos
-Elefsina-Corinth-Patra (Olympia Odos)
-Corinth-Tripoli-Kalamata (Moreas highway)
-Antirrio-Ioannina (Ionian Road)
-Metamorfosi Attikis-Skarfia Fthiotida (Nea Odos)
-Scarfia Fthiotida-Raches of Fthiotida (Main Street)
-Raches of Fthiotida-Key of Imathia (Aegean Motorway)
-Xyniada-Trikala (Main Road-E65)
Egnatia Odos and vertical axes
-Rio-Antirio Bridge

The new system in which everyone now joins is the GRITS (Greek Interoperable Tolling System). This for the driver means that with a transceiver he will be able to move on all closed highways, without having to change the device. The charge remains the same (0.06 cents per kilometer) as the discount packages of each highway. In short, the driver will charge the transceiver of his choice with money and with it he will pay everywhere.

According to sources close to the issue, at this time the highways that are included have upgraded their systems and the testing of the systems has already started in order to be ready for operation in November.

*The hybrid toll system of Olympia starts*

The hybrid toll system from the IBI Group will also be put into operation soon by Olympia Odos. But what is the "hybrid toll system" that is being implemented? It is basically a "fairer" charge that is addressed exclusively to the owners of the on-pass devices (electronic transceiver) of Olympia Odos. Its operation is intelligent and extremely simple. The o-pass driver is charged at the toll station the price, as provided by the price list of the concession company for the billing zone he passes.

Leaving the node of his choice, a calculation is made that subtracts the kilometers that the driver did not "use" until the next toll station. Based on these kilometers, the difference is deducted from the paid price and the money is charged / returned again to the account of the o-pass holder.
The Egnatia Pass is also in operation

Also as by* September 1, 2020*, a new e-tag s available
*EgnatiaPass* service to its users, at all toll stations of "Egnatia Odos SA" as well as in the submarine Tunnel of Aktio Preveza.

The new EgnatiaPass service enables:
-the comfortable and safe use of the toll stations of "Egnatia Odos SA",
- the avoidance of cash transactions at toll stations and
-creating an account for freelancers or companies with the free sending of a monthly bill.

EgnatiaPass is currently not available to owners of two- and three-wheeled vehicles. Owners of these vehicles can use the EgnatiaCard service to cross the lanes with a toll.

Source


----------



## lampsakos21

*The broom road contract was signed and starts in the Thermi-Galatista section*








The tender process for the broom contract that completes the Thessaloniki-Polygyros axis has been completed, with the last section from Thermi to Galatista. According to information yesterday, September 1st, the relevant signatures "fell" with the contractor of the INTRACAT project, which gave a discount rate of 51.64%. The Contracting Authority is Egnatia Odos SA

The cost of the project was estimated at 29 million euros (amount with VAT, amount without VAT 23.4 million euros). The completion of the tender took place in record time as the auction had taken place on February 4, 2020 and on the 11th of the same month the bids were opened which were revealed by the contractor. In the last year, INTRACAT has made its own demarcation, acquiring a series of public works that are increasing its backlog.

The duration of the projects was estimated at 30 months from the signing of the contract. This means that if the projects are not delayed during the contract, then the project can be completed by the beginning of summer 2023.

The project will be financed by the Regional Operational Program "Central Macedonia 2014-2020" and is co-financed by the European Regional Development Fund and National Resources.

IDENTITY OF THE PROJECT
The full title of the project is "Improvement of the level of road safety on the road Thessaloniki - Polygyros (E.O.16), section Thermi - Galatista (ΝR16.10 - 16.20) [by CH. 18 + 640 to CH.19 + 520 and from CH. 22 + 980 (end of I / K Lakkia) to CH. 29 + 750 (Prefecture of Thessaloniki) and from CH. 23 + 957 to 28 + 773 (Prefecture of Halkidiki)].

The main project of the project is the implementation of interventions to improve the level of road safety on the National Road Thessaloniki - Polygyros (EO 16) and in particular in the section Thermi - boundaries of the Prefecture of Thessaloniki - Galatista. The interventions concern the completion of the remaining subdivisions, the remodeling of 8 level junctions, the organization of the pedestrian traffic with the construction of sidewalks, the variation of affected OKO networks, the construction of surface and underground sewerage and flood protection and protection works. the upgrade and replacement of the road marking - insurance equipment. The project includes earthworks, technicians, paving, asphalt, lighting - road safety, E / M installations and equipment and green works.

Source


----------



## Nac. Park. Šumice

lampsakos21 said:


> *GRITS: From this November(2020) it can be possible to travel with a transceiver on all highways in the country*
> Source


Yes!! They finally decided to do so, unfortunately I don't reside in Greece anymore but when I did I was a user of the e-pass supplied by Nea Odos on the A.TH.E motorway. It served its purpose as I was constantly between Schimatari/ Tanagra (I resided at a time when Schimatari had a toll plaza still) and Athens but when I had to travel further towards Larissa or Volos Id'be rather annoyed for not being able to use my e-pass. Kudos!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What is a "broom contract"?

Sweeping up unfinished sections of a former contract?


----------



## lampsakos21

ChrisZwolle said:


> What is a "broom contract"?
> 
> Sweeping up unfinished sections of a former contract?


exactly  like the Amvrakia - Aktio highway near Lefkada


----------



## Stavros86

ChrisZwolle said:


> What is a "broom contract"?
> 
> Sweeping up unfinished sections of a former contract?


You got it right but allow me to provide some more information on that.

"Broom contract" is a literal translation of the Greek term “εργολαβία-σκούπα”, which denotes a contract by which a contractor will be responsible for caring-out all of a project's remaining construction works. It was coined by the main author at www.ypodomes.com and is mostly used by him. It is not an official terminology nor it is something widely used by Greek speaking people, at least for now.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Athens today, what this man was thinking? (watch from 0:30)


----------



## Uppsala

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> Athens today, what this man was thinking? (watch from 0:30)



It looks like he's trying to escape from someone or something. And therefore does not think sensibly but runs out across the road to get away from what he is escaping from.
.


----------



## lampsakos21

*The big project for the Double Connection of Lefkada with Amvrakia Odos(A52) was signed and works will start within this month *
The big project of the double connection of Lefkada with the axis Aktio-Amvrakia was signed yesterday

According to information from ypodomes.com, the signatures between AKTOR and the Ministry of Infrastructure and Transport, fell yesterday at the offices of the ministry in Patras, completing the tender process that lasted almost 1.5 years.

The start of this project also has symbolic significance. It will be a landmark moment as it will be the first major road project of the new decade, the first to be signed during the ministry of Costas Karamanlis, but also the first in the post-coronavirus era.

The contractor of the AKTOR project undertakes the project with a discount rate that reaches 51%. The project consists of two parts. The first is the Aktio-Agios Nikolaos section and the second the Vonitsa-Lefkada section. The Contracting Authority is the Ministry of Infrastructure and Transport. We are essentially talking about upgrading the 2 existing sections on expressways with 1 + 1 lane in each direction.

This is the most important road project for the wider area as the level of road safety will increase at the connection of the island with Aktio Airport (from where dozens of tourist flights land from all over Europe) but also with the Ionian and Amvrakia Road. The project also includes the construction of a new water pipeline that will also solve the issue of water supply on the island of Lefkada.

The cost of the project is 48.1 million euros (amount with VAT, amount without VAT 39.51 million euros). The duration of the projects is 34 months, ie a little less than 3 years. This practically means that if the projects start in the summer, then they will be able to be completed around the same time in 2023 (and as long as there are no delays in their construction).

The road project is included in the NSRF and specifically in the OP. "Western Greece 2014-2020", entitled Act "Construction - upgrade of road connection of Lefkada city with the Road Axis" Aktio - Western Axis ".
The play

The project will be executed in P.E. Etoloakarnania of the Region of Western Greece and concerns the road connection of Lefkada with the road axis Aktio - Western Axis. The road connection in question is planned to be carried out through 2 new road sections:









(a) the Vonitsa - Lefkada section, approximately 16 km long; and

b) of the section Aktio - Agios Nikolaos, approximately five (5) kilometers long.

New road sections replace or upgrade existing sections. The object of this contract also includes the construction of all kinds of projects, related to the new water supply pipeline of Lefkada, with a total length of approximately 7.85 km, which is planned to pass within the occupation zone of the above new road project. The lengths of connection of the water pipeline with the new road projects are the following:

*i) section Aktio - Ag. Nikolaos*, approximately 2.6 km (from approximately 2 + 200 km to approximately 4 + 800 km);

*ii) Vonitsa - Lefkada section*, approximately 5.1 km (from approximately 9 + 800 km to approximately 14 + 900 km).


----------



## EMArg

*Crete Island:* the route from *Chania* to *Elafonisi*, from the Bus


----------



## satanism

Hello all,

need advice. What's the better and cheaper way to drive between Promachonas and Corinth? Via A1/Athens or via Patra. Both in terms of distance and google maps driving time it seems equal, but Athens is avoided in the second option.
Also I assume I can pay with a card on all major toll stations?

Thanks!


----------



## stickedy

Over Patras is for sure more expensive since the bridge there costs around 13 Euro. Overall traffic should be a lot lower over Patras and the motorway over Athens is in my opinion a bit boring for most of the distance, the other option is more scenic. I would choose the way over Patras if it's not tight on budget.

Yes, you can pay at every toll station with credit card


----------



## TrueBulgarian

lampsakos21 said:


> *The big project for the Double Connection of Lefkada with Amvrakia Odos(A52) was signed and works will start within this month *


That's good news. I was travelling a couple of times for holidays to Lefkada this summer, the road between Filippiada and Preveza was quite busy (both local and tourist traffic). Any plans to upgrade that one as well to 2x2?


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

*Astypalaia*

*Greek isle of Astypalaia picked by VW Group to create a 'climate-neutral mobility' model*













> A project billed as ground-breaking in terms of "green investments" in Greece moved forward on Wednesday with the signing of an MoU between the Greek government and Volkswagen AG to transform the Dodecanese island of Astypalaia into a more environmentally-friendly model community.
> 
> The project calls for electric vehicles, promotion and use of renewable energy sources and state-of-the-art driver-less mass transit, in what VW pledges will be a climate-neutral mobility model.
> 
> The proposed plan features incentives for trading in conventional vehicles for electric ones, with the target being 1,000 electric vehicles for roughly 1,500 internal combustion vehicles on the isle today.
> 
> Additionally, public vehicles on the island - police cars, ambulances, municipal units - will be replaced with electric counterparts, with the assistance of VW Group.
> 
> Other highlights include the building of an island-wide network of charging stations, public transport requested via digital apps, and two-wheel e-mopeds




















Greek isle of Astypalaia picked by VW Group to create a 'climate-neutral mobility' model


A project billed as ground-breaking in terms of "green investments" in Greece moved forward on Wednesday with the signing of an MoU between the Greek government and Volkswagen AG to transform the Dodecanese island of Astypalaia into a more environmentally-friendly model community.




m.naftemporiki.gr


----------



## lampsakos21

*The contract for the completion of the Aktio – Amvrakia motorway in Western Greece has been signed*


The big project for the sweep-contract that will complete the Aktio-Amvrakia highway has been signed. A few days ago the project was presented in Parliament and the Ministry of Infrastructure and Transport with Mytilineos, the contractor of the project, have signed.
This project is a great success for Mytilineos who is involved in the major projects of the country but at the same time will give its own exams in a project of high demands, where in addition to the required skill, there is a lot of time pressure. The 150 million euros project, which the contractor undertakes with a discount rate of 39.63%, must be completed within the current NSRF as it is a phasing project, i.e. it has already been funded by the previous NSRF 2007-2013, otherwise the country would risk demand for a refund from the EU.
The signing of the project, however, is also a significant success of the Minister of Infrastructure, Costas Karamanlis, who manages to complete a tender that lasted from the summer of 2018. The project was initially auctioned in 2009 in 4 sections. The contracts were signed in March 2010. As a result of the partition, the project was blocked several times and finally, after many attempts, 15 of the 48km. of the highway were handed over to traffic but also 3 of the 4 contracts stopπεδ ingloriously. It was then re-auctioned in July 2018 to get to the current historic day for the area.
*The Minister of Infrastructure and Transport, Mr. Costas Karamanlis, stated in this regard:*
“We pledged that the road” Aktio – Amvrakia “, which the citizens have been waiting for so many years, will be finally on track and completed by 2023. We worked intensively and consistently, we moved very fast and today we can say that the project finally takes over again ahead and will be completed on schedule. This will not endanger Community funding either.
“From the very beginning, it has been our main priority to complete a project that has been in a quagmire for many years and that is an example to be avoided, .”
*The project*
The duration of the project has been set at 30 months, but within 15 months from the start of the project, the famous Amfilochia bypass, which concerns an 18-kilometre subdivision, must be completed.








If there are no delays during the construction period, then the project will be fully delivered to the public in the summer of 2023.
The Aktio-Amvrakia highway, 48.5 km long, has the characteristics of a closed highway with 2 + 2 lanes per traffic stream and uneven junctions and with its operation is expected to increase the levels of road safety on a road where every year we mourn the loss of many lives.
The cost of the project amounts to 150 million euros (amount with VAT, amount without VAT 120,967,741.94 euros). In addition, there is an amount of 10.5 million euros (amount with VAT, amount without VAT of 8,467,741.94 euros) for optional projects and will concern the execution of works for the direct connection of the end of the road axis “Aktio – Amvrakia”, with the “Ionian Road” section from CH 48 + 497 to CH 48 + 940 at the uneven junction of Rivi. The option can be exercised at any time within two years from the conclusion of the Contract.
*DETAILS OF THE PROJECT*
The object of the project is the construction of the remaining works for the completion of the Act: "Construction of a road connection of the area of Aktio, with the Western Axis North - South", which were not completed, within the framework of the initial contracts and specifically: - Aktio - Amvrakia highway, with a total length of about 32.2 km, - part from CH 0 + 000 to CH 1 + 300 all the works, - section from CH 17 + 600 to CH 48 + 497 completion of remaining works, - side and vertical roads in the above sections, - T13, T17 and T19a bridges as a whole, - lower crossings T23, T23AN in their entirety and completion of T25, T27 and T29, - upper passages T11 and T21 completion of remaining works, - bridging of T22, T24 and T26 streams, completion of remaining works, - pile wall T13A completion of remaining works, - level node K1 and uneven nodes K6, K6A, K8 and K11, - other accompanying works, ie rainwater drainage - drainage works, marking - insurance - fencing works, technical works (construction of bridges, completion of upper and lower passages, culverts, walls, etc.), environmental works, street lighting installations, irrigation - firefighting networks, etc. .λπ., - green work, - temporary road variations and traffic regulations during the construction of the projects, - in the context of the completion of the entire road axis from CH 0 + 000 to CH 48 + 497, in the section from CH 1 + 300 to CH 17 + 600 in the present contract, the settlement of the Voutoumias stream is included at CH 16 + 455 and the placement in the supports of the artery waiting for future networks. The object of the project to be constructed includes the execution of all types of earthworks (with the relevant projects of loan chambers and storage chambers), technical works (bridges, upper and lower passages, culverts, walls, curbs, paving, etc.), works slope stability and improving the behavior of works against retreats (remediation, counterweights, etc.), paving, asphalt, marking (vertical and horizontal), insurance, fencing of road works, sewerage - drainage, installation, telephony, etc.), installation of greenery, irrigation of greenery, maintenance of greenery, sound barriers, relocation - restoration of OKO networks, etc ..
Source
Source2


----------



## lampsakos21

*ΒΟΑΚ: In 2023 the start of the projects, the section Chania-Kissamos is added*

In 2023, the Deputy Minister of Infrastructure and Transport, Giannis Kefalogiannis, places the beginning of the works for the transformation of VOAK into a highway, who, speaking to the local newspaper "Rethymnos", spoke about a cost of about 1.5 billion euros. The BOAK project is the largest new road project in the country and completes the highway network created in 2017.

As he said at the technical level, we are in the phase of completing the geometric design studies that essentially describe the layout of the new highway. The aim is to prepare and submit the environmental study for approval. This will be done at the end of January.

Mr. Kefalogiannis also gave an important news regarding another department that will be added to Chania-Heraklion-Neapoli. It is the Chania-Kissamos section that will be included in the Concession Agreement with the activation of the option provided in the Announcement. For its design maturation, the procedures for the elaboration of the advanced identification study of road construction and then preliminary design of road construction, as well as the related geological and topographic studies have already started. The cost of the project will reach 1.5 billion euros, including the Chania-Kissamos section.

It should be recalled that the Neapoli-Agios Nikolaos section has also been proposed for inclusion for financing and implementation in the Recovery Fund and which is ready









*It has been published a detailed schedule for the next steps that will bring us to the start of the project.*
- environmental licensing of the project (autumn 2021)

- Submission of binding offers following the relevant invitation to economic operators (spring 2022)

- evaluation - appointment of a temporary contractor (autumn 2022)

-sign of a contract (first quarter of 2023)

- Reaching the contract start date (summer 2023).

Is there a first budget estimate that will be required until the new BOAK is put into operation?

Based on the adjustment of the financial model, the price of Design-Construction amounts to approximately 1.5 billion euros (with full provision for the construction upgrade of Chania, Rethymno and Heraklion Bypasses) and the activation of the option by the State for the inclusion in the Concession Agreement of the Chania-Kissamos section.

The Vice minister of Transport and Infrastructures also reminded that it has been proposed to cover the financial contribution of the Greek State, which amounts to 800 million euros, from the Recovery Fund. The remaining 700 million euros will come from the concessionaire's own funds, lending while the main source of funding during the operation period of the project will be the tolls.

Mr. Kefalogiannis made it known that BOAK will have a closed, electronic, proportional and therefore fairer toll system. That is, the user will pay as much as he travels and there will be side stations at the entrance and exit of the highway.

Concluding, the Undersecretary underlined that “BOAK, after many years of regression, is indeed in the process of implementation this time and Crete will have a modern highway, which will upgrade the level of road safety and will be a fundamental development infrastructure for the island. ”.

Source in greek


----------



## Almopos

Construction update of the A3 between Lamia & Xyniada



WhiteMagick said:


> .


----------



## lampsakos21

They say that it will be done by the end of the next year ( end of 2021 ) In few months ( March-April) they will give to the traffic the first part from PATHE( A1) until the Lianokladi Intersection .Till now they are only 400 meters left in order to finish the excavation of the tunnel


----------



## ChrisZwolle

EC news:

*State aid: Commission approves Greek public funding for construction and operation of North section of E65 motorway*

The European Commission has approved, under EU State aid rules, Greek public funding of €442 million for the construction of the North section of the Central Greece Motorway (E65). The Commission also approved support estimated at €38 million to cover the operating and maintenance expenses of the section, in case the toll revenues are not sufficient.

This will allow the completion and operation of part of the Trans-European road network, without causing undue distortions of competition.

Executive Vice-President Margrethe *Vestager*, in charge of competition policy, said: _"The construction of the North section of the Central Greece motorway will complete the Greek part of the E65, contributing to the development of the areas concerned. This decision enables Greece to support the construction of this important infrastructure, which is part of the Trans European road network." _

In May 2019, Greece notified the Commission of its plan to grant €442 million of public support to Kentriki Odos S.A. for the construction of the 70.5 km North section of the Central Greece Motorway (E65). Kentriki Odos S.A. is also the concessionaire of the Middle and South section of the E65 motorway.The 180 km long Greek E65 motorway connects the Athens-Thessaloniki motorway (PATHE) with the Egnatia motorway.

Furthermore, Greece notified its plans to support the operation of the North section by covering the operating and maintenance expenses in case the toll revenues of the section are not sufficient. The operating support is estimated at €38 million.

Full press release: Press corner


----------



## EL Jackson

Uppsala said:


> Of course it can be good with a ring road around Thessaloniki that you mention. There is no doubt that there are new projects. But is there still no plan at all to renovate A1/E75 between Chalástra and NMK-border?


Hello, I found some I-net side.
But is only in Greek language 
I think the Upgrade Chalastra-Evzoni will Start in Future.
They show some other Project like A22 Drama-Kavala, and the eastern Ring Road Thessaloniki.









Αυτοκινητόδρομος Κλειδί – Εύζωνοι | Metesysm


Πρόκειται για την οριστική μελέτη οδοποιίας, κόμβων και σήμανσης – ασφάλισης του υποτμήματος Α/Κ Αξιού έως Α/Κ Αγίου Αθανασίου του τμήματος Κλειδί – Εύζωνοι του ΠΑΘΕ και αφορούν στον δεξιό κλάδο του Αυτοκινητόδρομου ΠΑΘΕ συνολικού μήκους 14χλμ, με δύο λωρίδες κυκλοφορίας ανά κατεύθυνση και ΛΕΑ...




metesysm.gr


----------



## ariskop

Upgrade of Chalastra - Evzoni section of A1 is part of the privatization tender of Egnatia Odos and 3 of its vertical axes. There are several delays due to judicial problems but we expect during 2021 to have finally a contractor.


----------



## The Wild Boy

ariskop said:


> Upgrade of Chalastra - Evzoni section of A1 is part of the privatization tender of Egnatia Odos and 3 of its vertical axes. There are several delays due to judicial problems but we expect during 2021 to have finally a contractor.


What upgrade? The one i had mentioned before? 

There's a Half Profile motorway from Nea Kavala, all the way to here:








A1 · Chalkidona 570 03, Greece


Chalkidona 570 03, Greece




maps.app.goo.gl





And this is even Greece's A1 (First motorway??), at least it's how it's marked on Google Maps. 

Shame they left that part unfinished for years, but hey the European declared Corridor 10 as fully finished and that there was a complete motorway from Thessaloniki to Budapest. 

Unless you are talking about repairing the existing motorway from the Evzoni border to Nea Kavala, which too is in a bad condition, but i hole they consider turning that section as i have been mentioning into a full - profile motorway.


----------



## ariskop

Existing motorway will be upgraded to a full-profile motorway.


----------



## lampsakos21

ChrisZwolle said:


> EC news:
> 
> *State aid: Commission approves Greek public funding for construction and operation of North section of E65 motorway*
> 
> The European Commission has approved, under EU State aid rules, Greek public funding of €442 million for the construction of the North section of the Central Greece Motorway (E65). The Commission also approved support estimated at €38 million to cover the operating and maintenance expenses of the section, in case the toll revenues are not sufficient.
> 
> This will allow the completion and operation of part of the Trans-European road network, without causing undue distortions of competition.
> 
> Executive Vice-President Margrethe *Vestager*, in charge of competition policy, said: _"The construction of the North section of the Central Greece motorway will complete the Greek part of the E65, contributing to the development of the areas concerned. This decision enables Greece to support the construction of this important infrastructure, which is part of the Trans European road network." _
> 
> In May 2019, Greece notified the Commission of its plan to grant €442 million of public support to Kentriki Odos S.A. for the construction of the 70.5 km North section of the Central Greece Motorway (E65). Kentriki Odos S.A. is also the concessionaire of the Middle and South section of the E65 motorway.The 180 km long Greek E65 motorway connects the Athens-Thessaloniki motorway (PATHE) with the Egnatia motorway.
> 
> Furthermore, Greece notified its plans to support the operation of the North section by covering the operating and maintenance expenses in case the toll revenues of the section are not sufficient. The operating support is estimated at €38 million.
> 
> Full press release: Press corner


According to sources , the northern section of E65 will have a new course ( from Trikala city towards Panagia village near the Egnatia Odos) . The existing design towards Kipoureio will not be valid anymore


----------



## ariskop

Actually it is the exact opposite. The initial junction with Egnatia was close to Panagia village while now it will be close to Kipoureio.


----------



## lampsakos21

ariskop said:


> Actually it is the exact opposite. The initial junction with Egnatia was close to Panagia village while now it will be close to Kipoureio.


according to the latest infos from Ypodomes.com they say that they will change again the route of the future lot again back to Panagia. Till now it was to Kipoureio
Source in greek
and here is the answer from the forme minister of Transport that was with the previous government of Syriza-Anel
source in greek
to be honest i am still confused , because on other articles they say that they will do the Kipoureio one


----------



## Uppsala

The Wild Boy said:


> What upgrade? The one i had mentioned before?
> 
> There's a Half Profile motorway from Nea Kavala, all the way to here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A1 · Chalkidona 570 03, Greece
> 
> 
> Chalkidona 570 03, Greece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maps.app.goo.gl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is even Greece's A1 (First motorway??), at least it's how it's marked on Google Maps.
> 
> Shame they left that part unfinished for years, but hey the European declared Corridor 10 as fully finished and that there was a complete motorway from Thessaloniki to Budapest.
> 
> Unless you are talking about repairing the existing motorway from the Evzoni border to Nea Kavala, which too is in a bad condition, but i hole they consider turning that section as i have been mentioning into a full - profile motorway.




As it looks today, it is precisely the Greek part of the motorway between Thessaloniki and Budapest that is in the worst condition today. Otherwise, it is now in Hungary, Serbia and Northern Macedonia really good and modern motorway. So it is welcome if the Greek part will be renovated.


----------



## The Wild Boy

ariskop said:


> Existing motorway will be upgraded to a full-profile motorway.


So the existing 1+1 road, with hard shoulders will be finally upgraded to a full motorway profile, as i understood, right? 

If that's the case, can they finish it before June 2021? (Before summer season begins)
It's really not a long distance and it's relatively flat land.


----------



## AθΕνΙαΝ

The Wild Boy said:


> If that's the case, can they finish it before June 2021? (Before summer season begins)
> It's really not a long distance and it's relatively flat land.


 No chance. Just the process of privatization might take a year from now. I don't expect it to be upgraded for at least 3 years.


----------



## lampsakos21

The Wild Boy said:


> So the existing 1+1 road, with hard shoulders will be finally upgraded to a full motorway profile, as i understood, right?
> 
> If that's the case, can they finish it before June 2021? (Before summer season begins)
> It's really not a long distance and it's relatively flat land.


nope. if all go well with the privatisation of Egnatia Odos then after few months they will begin to discuss the project and in my opinion it will be done within the period 2024-2025 ( beaurocracy plus the standard procedure)


----------



## The Wild Boy

That's really late for such a short project. 
I assume aside from doubling the express road to turn it in a full profile motorway, they will as well renovate the existing one. 

Also will the Thessaloniki Metro help ease and reduce the traffic on the Thessaloniki Bypass? 
I can see that most roads towards Thessaloniki are in worse condition than the roads towards Athens.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Driving from Athens Center to Southern Athens, in the end of the video you can see the works in Faliron Bay, enjoy:






edit: the video is not mine btw


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

A beautiful road trip to Baros pass, the highest paved road in the country (around 1.900m), in the end of the video you can see the map of the trip:


----------



## lampsakos21

The Wild Boy said:


> That's really late for such a short project.
> I assume aside from doubling the express road to turn it in a full profile motorway, they will as well renovate the existing one.
> 
> Also will the Thessaloniki Metro help ease and reduce the traffic on the Thessaloniki Bypass?
> I can see that most roads towards Thessaloniki are in worse condition than the roads towards Athens.


Sorry for my later reply.As we speak they will rennovate the pavement of some roads that lead towards Thessaloniki.It will take also time because that is the decision of the local administration.As for the A1 Chalastra- Polikastro will take that much because this is how much it will take according to previous similar projects.


----------



## Almopos

Some nice drone footage of the deserted A1 near Martino


----------



## mag2000

Hey people,whats hapend with old Satelitte toll contract for toll by km pricing method in Greece...Did someone know something more about this news...https://www.roadtraffic-technology.com/news/greece-pay-as-you-go-tolling/


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Athens earlier:











... and now Athens is closed:


----------



## ariskop

An adequate one, around 17km.

It will accommodate traffic from/to Lefkada without the need to pass through city of Amfilochia. A traffic nightmare during peak periods.


















Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## sponge_bob

ariskop said:


> An adequate one, around 17km.


Any idea when the rest of the A52 might finally be tackled???


----------



## kostas97

sponge_bob said:


> Is this another short bit of A52 or is it a substantial portion of it???


It is quite a substantial portion of it, considering the risk of the existing national road it replaces. In fact, this road (NR 42) is in derelict situation and is among the most dangerous in Greece, with a heavy death toll.

Those 17 km will be vital for the road's construction as well as for the whole area it serves, and will help alleviate the above situation.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

All white - Theseus tunnel, Megara


----------



## ChrisZwolle

White ceilings, white walls and even white painted asphalt, have a significant impact on the darkness of a tunnel, so you need much less lighting. However it gets dirty really quick. But tunnels are washed frequently.


----------



## nastyathenian

The problem is that if the tunnel is too bright, some drivers fail to turn their headlights on. What they can't understand is that headlights should not be on for the driver to see better in tunnels, but for other drivers to see their car.


----------



## keber

What about friction properties of such paint, especially when wet? I doubt that it is at least good as with asphalt especially longterm.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The A52 Amvrakia Odos opened to traffic today between Amfilochia and Loutraki (17 kilometers). This is basically the Amfilochia bypass, built through a valley further west.









Παραδίδεται στην κυκλοφορία η παράκαμψη Αμφιλοχίας


Ως ένα από τα πολλά σημαντικά αναπτυξιακά έργα, που γίνονται «σε μία Ελλάδα που αλλάζει προς το καλύτερο» χαρακτήρισε ο πρωθυπουργός Κυριάκος Μητσοτάκης το τμήμα της παράκαμψης Αμφιλοχίας, στον αυτοκινητόδρομο Άκτιο – Αμβρακία.




www.kathimerini.gr





This video shows that the road was built at reduced standards, with four lanes (only 1 through lane at the Amfilochia interchange) and without shoulders. It also seems to have a 90 km/h speed limit. The video also shows the number A52 being signed, despite being officially de-catalogized in 2015.


----------



## Stuu

ChrisZwolle said:


> The A52 Amvrakia Odos opened to traffic today between Amfilochia and Loutraki (17 kilometers). This is basically the Amfilochia bypass, built through a valley further west.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Παραδίδεται στην κυκλοφορία η παράκαμψη Αμφιλοχίας
> 
> 
> Ως ένα από τα πολλά σημαντικά αναπτυξιακά έργα, που γίνονται «σε μία Ελλάδα που αλλάζει προς το καλύτερο» χαρακτήρισε ο πρωθυπουργός Κυριάκος Μητσοτάκης το τμήμα της παράκαμψης Αμφιλοχίας, στον αυτοκινητόδρομο Άκτιο – Αμβρακία.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kathimerini.gr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This video shows that the road was built at reduced standards, with four lanes (only 1 through lane at the Amfilochia interchange) and without shoulders. It also seems to have a 90 km/h speed limit. The video also shows the number A52 being signed, despite being officially de-catalogized in 2015.


90 km/h seems unnecessarily slow for a road like that


----------



## stickedy

90 is the speed limit in Greece on normal roads outside of cities. Maybe there are some issues about proper classifying the road as motorway (130) or expressway (110).


----------



## Kappes

Could the missing hard shoulder be a factor? 
What speed limit does A71 have?


----------



## Kumanovari

* The highway connecting Albania with Greece starts from Ioannina-Kakavia as part of the "Blue Corridor" *

The new highway that will connect Ioannina with the border point in Kakavija (Albania) is one of the road axes included in the plan of the Greek government until 2027 with a total budget of 240 million euros until the end of the year. This critical highway will serve critical sectors of the local and regional economy, including tourism and industry.

more about








The highway connecting Albania with Greece starts from Ioannina-Kakavia as part of the "Blue Corridor"


The highway connecting Albania with Greece starts from Ioannina-Kakavia as part of the "Blue Corridor"




www.ocnal.com


----------



## Darioz

Guys, is the northern section of A3 (north of Trikala towards A2) already under construction? If not, when does it start?


----------



## sponge_bob

Most of it is visible on sentinel, not all mind!!!!


----------



## Stavros86

Darioz said:


> Guys, is the northern section of A3 (north of Trikala towards A2) already under construction? If not, when does it start?


Hi. Construction work is currently underway and the progress is visible on Sentinel playground.


----------



## EAUSERB

Are there any plans for upgrading the E-75 between Chalastra and Polykastro? I didn't even know there was one highway to Albania and now there's going to be another one in the next few years, there's a highway to Bulgaria and a highway to Turkey, so only the road to NMK and Serbia is still a 1+1 road, despite it being a flat terrain.

Does the road to Evzoni have little economic significance for Greece or was it because of (up-to recent) relations with Skopje that other roads got higher priorities?

Sadly the train connection also doesn't work, at least for passengers, despite the route being fully electrified.


----------



## Stavros86

@EAUSERB

The Chalastra - Polykastro section is scheduled to be upgraded within the first 5 years of the privatization/concession of the A2 motorway “Egnatia Motorway”, which also includes parts of A1 motorway such as the aforementioned. The concession for the right to operate and maintain the Egnatia Motorway should be signed off by the end of 2022 or early 2023.

As for the reason behind leaving that section as the last to be upgraded, is due to the fact that it was in a far better condition when compared to the old roads connecting the other two major points of entry into GR, that is, the Promachonas and Kristallopigi customs.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Olympia Odos: Patra - Pyrgos (September 2022)


----------



## sun20

Hi! Is Greece planning to build a motorway from Alexandroupoli towards Bulgarian border (along E85)? Is there a feasibility study or something?
I've read that the port will be modernised (deepend) in order to receive larger vessels.


----------



## Stavros86

^^^
No such plans exist. The E-85 route in Greece is set to be completed as a two-lane expressway, not a motorway.
Works are now almost complete, besides Provatonas' bypass, which is a relatively short section.


----------



## nastyathenian

This is what everyday traffic looks like on the busiest freeway section in Greece, A1 in Athens, aka Kifissos Avenue:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Not much road news here lately. What are the prospects for A3 / E65 segments opening this year? Some of them started in 2019 with a 3 year schedule.


----------



## kostas97

ChrisZwolle said:


> Not much road news here lately. What are the prospects for A3 / E65 segments opening this year? Some of them started in 2019 with a 3 year schedule.


In the southern section that started in 2019, the first 14 km (with the A1 connection) have been opened in July 2021. The last 18 km that also include the 3 km long Othrys tunnel has faced issues because of an overpass that was to be built on top of a railway tunnel, the latter facing stability issues. The segment had to be redesigned and is U/C, as is the rest without significant issues. Some say 2024 is more likely to be the opening date, but 2023 is also possible (because elections are coming).

In the northern section, the first 20-25km from Trikala to Kalabaka (relatively flat ground) are progressing well because they have been U/C before the postponement of works in 2011 (during 2008-2011), while the rest of the section is quite mountainous and works shall be accelerated in order to finish by late 2024 as intended. The good thing about the mountainous section is that it doesn't require demanding technical works (such as oblong viaducts or tunnels) but attention must be paid in order to achieve the aforementioned construction timeline.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

- Central Greece (E65 Kalabaka section) 






- Western Greece (Aktion - Agios Nikolaos) 






- Attica 

(Nea Philadelphia - new road) 






(The Ellinikon project - undergrounding of Poseidon Avenue) 






(Agia Paraskevi - a nice aerial view of the Athens Marathon)


----------



## Wallarch

nastyathenian said:


> This is what everyday traffic looks like on the busiest freeway section in Greece, A1 in Athens, aka Kifissos Avenue:


The lack of road markings on such a busy portion of the freeway is quite nerve wracking. But unfortunately I've noticed that road markings in Greece are generally not really a thing.


----------

